# Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

So ihr Ritter, Knappen, Königlichen Medicusse, Prinzen und   meine Prinzessin,fast hätte ich die Celler Intrigenschmiede vergessen, hier werden wir uns über die nächste Runde austauschen. 

Der Wunsch und Gedanke nach einer Kleinboottour wurde immer mehr, so daß Rolf, Micha und ich da versuchen was auf die Reihe zu bekommen. 
Weitere Informationen werden zeitnah hier getippelt.

So nun das Angebot von matze,Rolf war so nett und hat das mal zusammengefasst:

...... ok, hier das Angebot von _mommarkcharterboot@gmail.com_
_Matze nochmal vielen Dank für deine Mühe _

_Zu unserem Vorhaben und dem Angebot:_
_*Boardie-Bootstour nach Als / DK von 23.10. - 26.10.2015*_

_Anreise am 23.10. 2015 bis  15:00h nach Mommark/DK in 2 nebeneinander liegende Ferienhäuser (je Haus  8 Personen und ca. 3 Min. vom Mommark Hafen entfernt) Ein Haus von  Matze und ein weiteres von Dancenter_
_Samstag 24.10. = 3 Limbo Boote _
_Sonntag 25.10. = 3 Limbo Boote_
_Montag 26.10. bis 10:00h Abreise _

_Preis zusammen 1990,- Euro  plus Benzin für die Boote, Nebenkosten für's haus (Strom / Wasser),  sowie Kaution für die Häuser..........(und Verpflegung)_
_Bei 15 Teilnehmern kommen so *pro Person* folgende Kosten zusammen_ (cirka!!)
_Haus (3 Übernachtungen) und Boot (für 2 Tage).__ca. 133,-Euro _
_Bootssprit und Nebenkosten der Häuser ca. 45,-Euro_

_Da würde man erstmal 180,- Euro pro Person einsammeln müssen._
_Verpflegung: Hier sollten wir einen vorläufigen Speiseplan aufstellen und die Kosten pro Person mal überschlagen._
_(Muss nicht jeden Tag Kaviar sein....aber 3x täglich Dosen-Ravioli auch nicht )_
_Für die Kocherei würde ich mich auch (mit einiger Unterstützung) zur Verfügung stellen _

_Ok Leute.....nochmal, für 3 Übernachtungen, 2 Tage Boot inkl. Bootssprit u. Nebenkosten der Häuser schlappe ca. 180,-Euro #6 (Dazu noch Verpflegung und Getränke)_
_(Matze würde auch die  Buchung bei Dancenter etc. für uns übernehmen, dafür müsste er aber eine  verbindliche Buchung und 30% Anzahlung haben (verständlich))_

_So, jetzt lasst mal eure Meinung hören........._


Wir müssen uns in den nächsten 7 tagen entscheiden,wäre also nett wenn ihr euch so schnell wie möglich meldet.

Nun noch das mit dem Geld: 

Sobald ihr JETZT zusagt,ist das verbindlich,d.h.,wenn ihr nicht könnt gibt es das Geld nicht zurück,es sei denn IHR findet ersatz und der bezahlt.Mit eurer Zusage erklärt ihr euch damit einverstanden.
Werde dann jedem ne PN mit meinen Kontodaten schicken und 180,- einfordern(klingt hart,ich weiß).
 

Rævebæk 22, Mommark*
DK-6470 Sydals*

#h

Teilnehmerliste :

1.König Lausi der Ehrfürchtige  |rolleyes#6 katsching  DK Jahr
2.angelnrolfman Rolf der 1. ,Pilker Ritter des Hofes  #6  katsching 
3.Yupii Intrigant im Hintergrund #6 katsching DK 2tage
4.Beppo #6 katsching DK 2tage
5.Coasthunter königlicher Vorkoster #6 katsching DK 2tage 
6.Yupii's Schwager Jens ,genannt Chong|supergri#6 katsching DK 2tage
7.bernie#6  katsching  DK 2tage
8.Skizzza,Königssprecher#6 katsching DK Jahr 
9.MSausG Hofkoch#6 katsching
10.jesse j Degradierung zum Schergen #6 katsching DK Jahr
11.Knappe Hein #6 katsching 

 Reppi  ebenso Nachrücker
Kleiner Tipp noch, Abonniert den Trööt, so bekommt ihr alles mit.


----------



## Yupii (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

dabei, wegen Intrige und so:vik::vik:


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> dabei, wegen Intrige und so:vik::vik:



So ist's recht, dann hab ich dich im Auge :q


----------



## Yupii (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Besser im Auge als vor dir stehen:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin zusammen,

Lausi hatte es ja schon angedeutet, wir (Lausi, Micha und ich) hatten daran gedacht ein verlängertes WE mit Übernachtung im Ferienhaus (?) und Angelei von Kleinbooten zu organisieren.
Ich habe daher schon mal den Matze2004 von Mommark Charterboot angefunkt, ob er uns da weiterhelfen könnte #6. Sind da aber trotzdem auch für weitere Vorschläge offen.......

Plan ist, unsere Truppe und auch evtl. Neuzugänge (10 - 15 Leute ?) auf Als (DK) entweder in mehrere einzelne (zusammen liegende) Ferienhäuser oder ein grosses Ferienhaus (alten Bauernhof o.ä.) unterzubringen und für die Angelei einige Kleinboote zu chartern......

Mögliche angedachte Termine:

04.09. - 07.09.2015
23.10. - 26.10.2015
30.10. - 02.11.2015


So, nun lasst mal hören............ wenn wir die ungefäre Teilnehmerzahl haben, können wir bezuegl. Haus und Boot weiterplanen! 
("Tröötersteller" wird auf der ersten Seite bestimmt wieder die vorläufige Teilnehmerliste pflegen...... Danke #6)


----------



## Jesse J (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Da klinke ich mich mal mit ein , unter Vorbehalt, die Regierung muss erst noch zustimmen. :vik:


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wenn der Termin passt ist der Medizinmann auch wieder mit dabei


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

In Abhängigkeit vom Termin meld ich mich auch mal an.


----------



## offense80 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Erstmal dabei....Terminlich muss ich gucken, aber ich hoffe es klappt. #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Franky D schrieb:


> Wenn der Termin passt ist der Medizinmann auch wieder mit dabei


 
 Das ja schon mal Grundvoraussetzung für mich |rolleyes
 Terminlich aber mit 3 Fragezeichen.


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Möchte hier mal den Gedanken von Micha und auch Rolf aufgreifen was Neulinge angeht.
Ich finde gerade so eine Kleinboottour bietet sich da bestens an, man hat einfach mehr Zeit.Und was das Material angeht,kommen die meisten mit ihrer Zanderrute zurecht. Wenn es dann doch schwerer sein muss, haben wir erfahrenen genug dabei.
Ist so meine Meinung.


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das ja schon mal Grundvoraussetzung für mich |rolleyes
> Terminlich aber mit 3 Fragezeichen.



Wehe nicht|krach::m


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wehe nicht|krach::m



Eure königliche Hoheit sind doch Sauerländer |kopfkrat

Ich habe von unseren Bekannten im Sauerland gelernt, daß der König für ein Jahr im Amt ist und seinen gesamten Hofstaat finanziell ( und auch nervlich ) aushalten muß :m

Eure Majestät Lausi I gibt also die nächste Tour aus :vik:

Das war das Kleingedruckte im Boardie-Tour-3 Vertrag, weswegen wir Dich haben gewinnen lassen


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Eure königliche Hoheit sind doch Sauerländer |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich habe von unseren Bekannten im Sauerland gelernt, daß der König für ein Jahr im Amt ist und seinen gesamten Hofstaat finanziell ( und auch nervlich ) aushalten muß :m
> 
> ...




Ich wusste es, irgendwie ist da immer ein Haken 

Aber Steaks vom Grill für die Mitfahrer gibt der König schon aus........#6

Haben deine Bekannten dir denn auch gesagt, dass wenn man den König nicht huldigt, man auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwindet..............


----------



## strignatz (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich hoffe Neulinge sind auch willkommen, wenn ja wäre ich dabei, sofern der Termin passt  

Gruß Marcel


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



strignatz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Neulinge sind auch willkommen, wenn ja wäre ich dabei, sofern der Termin passt
> 
> Gruß Marcel


 

Hi Marcel, 
na klar bist du, sowie jeder andere "Neuling" auch herzlich willkommen..........#6


----------



## strignatz (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das freut mich 

Mal sehen ob der König auch von einem ihm unwürdig kleinem Boot seine Fische fängt


----------



## Coasthunter (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Marcel,
> na klar bist du, sowie jeder andere "Neuling" auch herzlich willkommen..........#6




Zähl ich als Neuling???:q Der letzte von Dir genannte Termin, könnte klappen. Muss vorher noch den Roms leer machen. #6 Vorrausgesetzt, Du schickst mir noch meine bestellten "Köhlerkiller" :q:q


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

hallo lütt

ich wäre auch mit dabei wenn der er erste oder der letzte termin in frage kommt. vorrausgesetzt ich darf wieder mitspielen. ich habe auch schon auf ALS urlaub gemacht und man kann da auch gut brandeln und in sonderburg im hafen dorsche mit gummi fangen. die meisten von euch werden nix an brandungsangeln haben. das macht da überhaupt keinen abbruch ne gute karpfenrute reicht völlig. wenn es zu viele mitkämpfer werden macht man halb und halb wobei das auch nur ein vorschlag ist.

grüße a.d.norden 

#c#c#c


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Haben deine Bekannten dir denn auch gesagt, dass wenn man den König nicht huldigt, man auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwindet..............


 
 Haben sie.... aber auch, daß die letzten 4 Könige, die das gemacht haben, danach ins Exil im Ländle verbannt wurden.


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Zähl ich als Neuling???:q Der letzte von Dir genannte Termin, könnte klappen. Muss vorher noch den Roms leer machen. #6 Vorrausgesetzt, Du schickst mir noch meine bestellten "Köhlerkiller" :q:q


 
Moin Andor,

"Köhlerkiller" sind fertig und werden am Samstag losgeschickt :m. 

Du und Neuling???? Ne ne, du bist ein erfahrener Veteran und herzlich willkommen #6


----------



## Coasthunter (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Freut mich, Rolf. Hatten ja auch ewig nicht mehr das Vergnügen. 

ich hoffe, da stehen genug Boote zur Verfügung. Aufm Kleinboot, treibe ich es am liebsten zu zweit


----------



## Arki2k (20. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Grundsätzliches Interesse - Termin muss man schauen


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wieso stehe ich noch nicht auf der ersten Seite ??
Nur Sept. wäre kac.e#d...
Und Andor angelt noch ?


----------



## Coasthunter (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wieso stehe ich noch nicht auf der ersten Seite ??
> Nur Sept. wäre kac.e#d...
> Und Andor angelt noch ?



Reppi, alter Haudegen und Exkäptn von mir 
Na klar angel ich noch. Denkste ich bin kuriert, nach der Odyssee mit Dir?


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

das wäre ja schön, wenn das mal wieder klappen sollte #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Super Sache, 
dann haben wir ja evtl. ausreichend "gefechtserprobte Veteranen", um unsere "Neuzugänge" in die tiefen Geheimnisse des Meersangeln und der spannenden Jagd auf das "gemeine Schuppenwild" einzuweihen #6

Generell nochmal.......*JEDER *ist willkommen und kann sich dieser "Elite" anschliessen :g. 

(Keiner wird von uns "persönlich angesprochen", meldet euch hier oder per PN! Diese Gruppe sollte sich entspreched der gemeinsamen Interessen und auch Erfahrungen, die hier im Board "verbreitet" wird, zusammen finden. Nur wer hier mitliest und sich informiert, kann abschätzen und sich evtl. vorstellen, auf welche Sache er sich mit den entprechenden Charakteren etc. einlassen würde.) #6

....... so schlimm sind die Meisten garnicht, die wollen nur "spielen" |rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Nur wer hier mitliest und sich informiert, kann abschätzen und sich evtl. vorstellen, auf welche Sache er sich mit den entprechenden Charakteren etc. einlassen würde.)



ÄÄÄH, ich überlegs mir noch mal:q



> ....... so schlimm sind die Meisten garnicht, die wollen nur "spielen" |rolleyes


stimmt, bis auf diese Majestät, das meint das auch so:vik:


----------



## Arki2k (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich habe mir die Termine nochmal angeschaut, ich habe ja die Möglichkeit mir immer 4 Wünsche einzutragen und der Dienstplan wird 2 Monate im Vorraus geschrieben, wenn es also von meine Frau abgesegnet wird und es nicht allzuviel kostet, sollte das klappen - Nur das We über den 30.10 bin ich raus, da werde ich 30 ^^


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Termine nochmal angeschaut, ich habe ja die Möglichkeit mir immer 4 Wünsche einzutragen und der Dienstplan wird 2 Monate im Vorraus geschrieben, wenn es also von meine Frau abgesegnet wird und es nicht allzuviel kostet, sollte das klappen - Nur das We über den 30.10 bin ich raus, da werde ich 30 ^^


 


....... am 30sten wirst du 30 ????? Cool, passt doch #6Hälfte der Tour-Kosten für uns andere schonmal "im Sack" :q:q:q


----------



## Arki2k (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das fällt mir jetzt erst auf ^^ - Wenn ich nicht groß feiern würde, wäre mir das auch lachs (Fisch!? BANANA!!!!) , aber die gesellschaftlichen Zwänge und so


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bist ja schon verheiratet......
Sonst hätten wir für Dich bestimmt eine Rathaus.- oder Fischtreppe zum Fegen gefunden  :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Bist ja schon verheiratet......
> Sonst hätten wir für Dich bestimmt eine Rathaus.- oder Fischtreppe zum Fegen gefunden :m


 
so isses, oder z.B. in Mommark am Strand, fegen bis der Sand weg ist #6


----------



## lausi97 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Generell nochmal.......*JEDER *ist willkommen und kann sich dieser "Elite" anschliessen :g.
> 
> (Keiner wird von uns "persönlich angesprochen", meldet euch hier oder per PN! Diese Gruppe sollte sich entspreched der gemeinsamen Interessen und auch Erfahrungen, die hier im Board "verbreitet" wird, zusammen finden. Nur wer hier mitliest und sich informiert, kann abschätzen und sich evtl. vorstellen, auf welche Sache er sich mit den entprechenden Charakteren etc. einlassen würde.) #6
> 
> ....... so schlimm sind die Meisten garnicht, die wollen nur "spielen" |rolleyes



Rolf, du bist aber auch wortgewalltig
daher auch der Tip des abonnierens ( Nein Yupii, nicht was du wieder denkst, Intrigant)


----------



## lausi97 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> stimmt, bis auf diese Majestät, das meint das auch so:vik:



Rolf das wird ne sparsame Fahrt,da hat sich gerade jemand angeboten zu schieben :q


----------



## Yupii (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf das wird ne sparsame Fahrt,da hat sich gerade jemand angeboten zu schieben :q


Ach, ist Eure Majestät nach dem Nickerchen unter dem Nenster auch wieder da?


----------



## lausi97 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ach, ist Eure Majestät nach dem Nickerchen unter dem Nenster auch wieder da?



Musste erst noch der Königin auf die Sprünge helfen, kennst nix von,du darfst deiner ja immer nur die Rosa Pilker drantüddeln :q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf, du bist aber auch wortgewalltig
> daher auch der Tip des abonnierens ( Nein Yupii, nicht was du wieder denkst, Intrigant)


 

Eure Majestät..... 
damit ist eigentlich nur gemeint, dass die Leute welche hier mitfahren *gute Teamplayer sind,* die auch mal persönliche Belange etc. zurückstellen, wenn es der Gruppe dient........  Mehr nicht.
Denn, wir haben zusammen Spass und so soll es wohl auch bleiben. Sicherlich haben wir Mitfahrer die vom extremen Ehrgeiz befallen, völlig verwirrt über den Kutter torkeln........ aber auch die fügen sich #6,oder bleiben bei Zeiten am "grossen Filter" hängen :q


----------



## offense80 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Vielleicht wäre es für viele auch mal interessant, was UNGEFÄHR an Kosten für diese bestimmt geile Tour auf einen zukommen...sprach Prinzessin Lilifee :vik:


----------



## Yupii (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es für viele auch mal interessant, was UNGEFÄHR an Kosten für diese bestimmt geile Tour auf einen zukommen...sprach Prinzessin Lilifee :vik:


Ungefähr 10 Taler
den Rest bezahlt Eure Majestät aus seiner reich gefüllten Schatulle, um sein Fußvolk bei Laune zu halten und nicht über einen Sturz derselbigen nachzudenken:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Können sich noch andere in die Liste eintragen? Ich muss mal sehen, ob hier von meinen Leuten noch jemand mit will.


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es für viele auch mal interessant, was UNGEFÄHR an Kosten für diese bestimmt geile Tour auf einen zukommen...sprach Prinzessin Lilifee :vik:



Das teuerste werden doch sowieso wieder die dann neuen geheimen - Geheimköder |rolleyes
Oktopusimitationen in Dannebrog - Design sollen dort super laufen #h

Oops, jetzt wohl nicht mehr geheim #q :q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es für viele auch mal interessant, was UNGEFÄHR an Kosten für diese bestimmt geile Tour auf einen zukommen...sprach Prinzessin Lilifee :vik:


 

Micha, 
sicherlich wäre das interessant........aber dafür müssten wir mal wissen *wieviel Leute* wird werden, weil dann wissen wir auch wie gross die Unterkunft sein muss und wieviele Boote wir brauchen........ dann kann uns Matze aus Mommark ein Angebot machen. #6
Wenn wir das wissen, können wir auch was zu den Kosten sagen......

*Also, wartet hier mal nicht so lange ab........ fragt zu hause nach dem OK und dann hier mal fix eintragen lassen* :g#6

(Sollen wir einen "letzten Termin" für den Listeneintrag ansetzen?)


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Generell nochmal.......*JEDER *ist willkommen und kann sich dieser "Elite" anschliessen :g.
> |rolleyes


 


Yupii schrieb:


> Können sich noch andere in die Liste eintragen? Ich muss mal sehen, ob hier von meinen Leuten noch jemand mit will.


 

Nochmal für den "alten Mann" ()...... jeder kann doch mitfahren. Oder möchtest du entscheiden, wer darf und wer nicht?#c


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

das Problem ( Kosten) wird wohl der Lausi-Palast...ich glaube nicht, dass wir für eine Nacht was bekommen.....
ABER, unbezahlbar ist natürlich Lausi abend in seinem rosa Schlafanzug mit Teddy und Schmusedecke.....|rolleyes|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> das Problem ( Kosten) wird wohl der Lausi-Palast...ich glaube nicht, dass wir für eine Nacht was bekommen.....
> ABER, unbezahlbar ist natürlich Lausi abend in seinem rosa Schlafanzug mit Teddy und Schmusedecke.....|rolleyes|supergri|supergri


 
Reppi, schau mal auf die Daten in der ersten Seite und der "Tourbeschreibung" ...... es soll schon ein verlängertes WE werden. Vieleicht von Freitag bis Sonntag oder Montag??!! #c Mal schauen was wir an Angeboten bekommen.


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Kannst mal sehen; nen verlängertes Weekend ist für mich Samstag/Sonntag
Aber Du machst das schon#6|supergri
Ich mache hier nur einen auf Unke, da ich weis, was es heist das auf die Reihe zu bekommen......|rolleyes|supergri
Alternativ werfe ich mal in den Raum ; aber NUR als Plan B !!
2-3 100 PS Quicksilver in Kiel oder so und ne billige Pension....
Das kann man auch kurzfristig aufziehen......
Ich bin nur so pessimistisch, da ich bisher 3 mal da oben war und wegen Wind nicht 1 (!) Tag rausfahren konnte....


----------



## offense80 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Plan B, der NUR zur Absicherung dient, damit der König und sein Gefolge auf jeden Fall zum angeln kommen, finde ich gut. Der König wird dir sicher danken für deinen Ideenreichtum, und er wird dich zum 1. Hofdenker ernennen. Ansonsten bist du einfach der Ideenschmied der Prinzessin |rotwerden


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Sir Mike vom Baakenhafen; danke !
Als die Stelle als 1.und einziger Denker ist mir zu anstrengend; da gefällt mir das mit Schmied-Amboss-Prinzessin besser


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

moin 

hab mal ein haus gesucht das in frage kommt ich hoffe ich das es funzt dann habe ich mich mit dem compi selbst übertoffen 

http://www.novasol.de/p/F09281?PE=1...5&winter=true&wt.si_n=NormalSearchBookingFlow

grüße


----------



## lausi97 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Was die Kosten angeht, lasst uns mal eben noch auf Matzes Angebot warten, weil wir dann auch den Termin sagen können. 

Plan B ist immer gut Reppi. 

Stichtag würde ich sagen , machen wir 4 Wochen nach genauer Termin und Preisfestlegung. 

Einen Ausgeben tue ich,  Steaks für alle die dabei sind, Yupii du Intrigant.


----------



## lausi97 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> moin
> 
> hab mal ein haus gesucht das in frage kommt ich hoffe ich das es funzt dann habe ich mich mit dem compi selbst übertoffen
> 
> ...



ist aber schon an den Terminen belegt.


----------



## lausi97 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Und noch mal das was Rolf schrieb :

Jeder der Bock und Zeit hat kann gerne mitfahren. Wir sind keine ausgewählte Truppe die keinen dazu lässt,jeder ist willkommen. Alles ganz normal Bekloppte,gut, ich evtl. schon mal ein bisschen mehr :q.
Also traut euch.


----------



## lausi97 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> ABER, unbezahlbar ist natürlich Lausi abend in seinem rosa Schlafanzug mit Teddy und Schmusedecke.....|rolleyes|supergri|supergri



Darf ich dann auch friedlich gnuffelnd in deinen starken Armen entschlummern?


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> moin
> 
> hab mal ein haus gesucht das in frage kommt ich hoffe ich das es funzt dann habe ich mich mit dem compi selbst übertoffen
> 
> ...


 
Moin, 
ist wirklich schön das Haus....... nur wenn wir in Mommark die Boote von Matze bekommen, sind es mal eben 33km eine einfache Fahrt #c
Aber solch ein Haus in Mommark wäre schon ne Bombe #6
(hab selbst noch nicht geschaut, bin gerade aus dem Büro gekommen..........|rolleyes)


----------



## Reppi (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das Haus ist genial, aber wohl zu weit wech..?
Und ausserdem bin ich dafür, ohne Schnickschnack wie Whirlpool und Sauna und so........also alles was Lausi irgindwie nervös machen könnte...|bigeyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Alternativ werfe ich mal in den Raum ; aber NUR als Plan B !!
> 2-3 100 PS Quicksilver in Kiel oder so und ne billige Pension....
> Das kann man auch kurzfristig aufziehen......
> Ich bin nur so pessimistisch, da ich bisher 3 mal da oben war und wegen Wind nicht 1 (!) Tag rausfahren konnte....


 
 Grundsätzlich finde ich einen Törn mit Übernachtung auch ganz klasse. Kann man ja doch besser mal klönen / fachsimpeln / anglerlateinisch reden und auch mal 1-2 Kaltgetränke zu sich nehmen, weil nicht das Auto schon wieder im Hafen auf einen wartet.....

 Aber wie Reppi ja richtig sagt; Wetter ist ja immer ein Risiko und speziell im Herbst + mit kleineren Booten.

 Wenn die Mehrheit aber wohl bereit wäre, etwas mehr zu investieren, als letzten Samstag für die Tour ?
 Sind ja noch keine Zahlen verfügbar, aber da kann man wohl selbst als Laie und Knappe von ausgehen..... 

 Wie wäre es sonst ( als Plan E oder F ) auch noch mal einen Kutter, aber dann z.B. Vollcharter + Longtörn ins Auge zu fassen ?  Nordland/Blauort/Simone/Antje D und dann abends noch in einer Pension ? ausklingen lassen ?

 Nur mal so in den I-Net-Äther gejagt.


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

auch ne gute idee die der hein da in die runde geworfen hat.
hatte mir auch schon mal den kopf gemacht über das wetter im herbst . im september mag das ja noch gehn aber später und dann von kleinen boot ???????
sollte mann ja mal drüber nachdenken |bigeyes falls das einer kann #q

aber spaß beiseite ein paar meinungen wären ne glatte 1

:vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> ist aber schon an den Terminen belegt.


 
 Ich habe es jetzt nicht im Detail getestet und es kann in der Nebensaison evtl. anders sein, aber immer wenn ich mit Family in DK im Urlaub war; gab es Ferienhäuser eigentlich immer nur wochenweise.
 ( Kann aber auch an der Saison gelegen haben )

 Aber das Haus an sich #6#6#6
 Eines Knappen würdig !


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt nicht im Detail getestet und es kann in der Nebensaison evtl. anders sein, aber immer wenn ich mit Family in DK im Urlaub war; gab es Ferienhäuser eigentlich immer nur wochenweise.
> ( Kann aber auch an der Saison gelegen haben )
> 
> Aber das Haus an sich #6#6#6
> Eines Knappen würdig !


 
Moin OLaf,

hatte ja Matze2004 angefunkt und die Daten durchgegeben...... mal schauen was kommt . Trotzdem finde ich deinen Vorschlag mit einer Abschlusstour auch ganz gut.  #6

Evtl. könnte man auch nochmal die 2-Tages Tour mit der Seho, Vorschlag kam von Yupii, überdenken??!!


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mal eine blöde Ex-Schergen Frage :

 Braucht man eigentlich einen Bootsführerschein für Matze's Kähne ?
 DK-Angelschein ist ja recht problemlos für jeden zu bekommen, aber bzgl. Bootsführerschein müsste ICH passen. Müsste man gegebenenfalls im Hinterkopf behalten, je nachdem wie die Mannschaft sich zusammen setzt.


----------



## MS aus G (21. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Führerschein braucht man nicht, etwas Kleinbooterfahrung ist von Vorteil, aber die 585 Limbos sind wirklich Problemlos zu fahren. Ich kenne die aus LL. Das mit dem Führerhaus in der Mitte, oben drauf kommt dann König Lausi I. in seiner Sänfte!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Führerschein braucht man nicht, etwas Kleinbooterfahrung ist von Vorteil, aber die 585 Limbos sind wirklich Problemlos zu fahren. Ich kenne die aus LL. Das mit dem Führerhaus in der Mitte, oben drauf kommt dann König Lausi I. in seiner Sänfte!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
Moin Mario,

richtig, man braucht für die Boote keinen Führerschein. Die sind für unser Vorhaben auf dem kleinen Belt schon super.

Bezuegl. der "Lausi-Sänfte"...... würde sich anbieten. Nur dürfen wir "unsere Abgehobenheit" nicht zu sehr in seinem adeligen Glauben bestätigen, sonst dreht der ja bald völlig durch.  :q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Nochmal für den "alten Mann" ()...... jeder kann doch mitfahren. Oder möchtest du entscheiden, wer darf und wer nicht?#c



??? Habe ich was falsch gemacht#c
Ich hatte nur gefragt, weil die Liste komplett war.:r


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> ??? Habe ich was falsch gemacht#c
> Ich hatte nur gefragt, weil die Liste komplett war.:r



Nö nö, die Liste ist nicht komplett, erweitere die nach anfragen.


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Bezuegl. der "Lausi-Sänfte"...... würde sich anbieten. Nur dürfen wir "unsere Abgehobenheit" nicht zu sehr in seinem adeligen Glauben bestätigen, sonst dreht der ja bald völlig durch.  :q:q:q



Lasst mich diesen Moment auskosten, bevor die  Residenzintriganten versuchen, mir das Zepter mittels Altrosafliederfarbenen mit Glitter und Flitter besetzten Ultrageheimködern, zu entreißen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> ??? Habe ich was falsch gemacht#c
> Ich hatte nur gefragt, weil die Liste komplett war.:r


 
Ruhig Brauner..... stand nicht dabei, dass du dich auf die "komplette" Liste beziehst .
Wie gesagt, jeder kann sich da eintragen lassen......sind doch für alles offen #c#6



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nö nö, die Liste ist nicht komplett, erweitere die nach anfragen.


 
jupp, dann könnten wir bei entsprechender Teilnehmerzahl gleich nen Kutter für 2 Tage mieten....... #c (Seho?)
Frag mal den alten Mann  (oben), der kennt sich mit der Seho aus......... :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner..... stand nicht dabei, dass du dich auf die "komplette" Liste beziehst .
> Wie gesagt, jeder kann sich da eintragen lassen......sind doch für alles offen #c#6
> 
> 
> ...



Alter Mann komm ma inne Puuuschen, was kannst zur Seho sagen?


----------



## Yupii (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Also, für die Angelzeit und Vollverpflegung ist Mirko unschlagbar. Alternativ wäre ne 24-Stundentour. Abends und Nachts vor Anker auf Platte und den ganzen nächsten Tag auf Dorsch. Geiler sind aber die Mehrtagestouren.#6


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Also, für die Angelzeit und Vollverpflegung ist Mirko unschlagbar. Alternativ wäre ne 24-Stundentour. Abends und Nachts vor Anker auf Platte und den ganzen nächsten Tag auf Dorsch. Geiler sind aber die Mehrtagestouren.#6



Das behalten wir mal im Auge, Termin mäßig sind laut HP nur noch 4-5 Tagestouren


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Seho habe ich nur das gefunden...;+
•07.09.2015 - 09.09.2015 - Dauer der Fahrt 3 Tage - Ausgebucht -
•21.09.2015 - 25.09.2015 - Dauer der Fahrt 5 Tage - PLÄTZE FREI - 
•28.09.2015 - 01.10.2015 - Dauer der Fahrt 4 Tage - Ausgebucht - 
•05.10.2015 - 08.10.2015 - Dauer der Fahrt 4 Tage - PLÄTZE FREI - 
•19.10.2015 - 22.10.2015 - Dauer der Fahrt 4 Tage - PLÄTZE FREI - 
•26.10.2015 - 29.10.2015 - Dauer der Fahrt 4 Tage - PLÄTZE FREI - 
•02.11.2015 - 06.11.2015 - Dauer der Fahrt 5 Tage - PLÄTZE FREI - 
•09.11.2015 - 12.11.2015 - Dauer der Fahrt 4 Tage - PLÄTZE FREI - 
•13.11.2015 - 15.11.2015 - Dauer der Fahrt 3 Tage - PLÄTZE FREI


----------



## Yupii (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auf der HP stehen nur die Touren,die beim Erstellen noch nicht ausgebucht waren. Einzig  vom 13.-15.11. wäre für mich interessant, weil Freitag bis Sonntag, somit würde nur ein Arbeitstag wegfallen.


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

jetzt sind wir also schon bei 3Tagesfahrten ??;+


----------



## Yupii (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

2-Tagestouren gibbet wohl in diesem Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

3 Tage mit Euch auf nem Kutter eingesperrt ? Sorry...#d|bigeyes


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Vorschlag :

Erst versuchen im September zur Kleinboottour(auch wenn Reppi nicht kann)und dann noch die 3 Tagestour im November, wäre das ne Option?

Frage: an welchem Datum könnten denn die meisten?


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Vorschlag :
> 
> Erst versuchen im September zur Kleinboottour(auch wenn Reppi nicht kann)und dann noch die 3 Tagestour im November, wäre das ne Option?
> 
> Frage: an welchem Datum könnten denn die meisten?


 
..... bin da flexibel #c


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rentner und Kormorane...

Ich würde mal sagen Step by Step.............der Lauserich hat ja schon Sabber bis unter die Krone :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Rentner und Kormorane...
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen Step by Step.............der Lauserich hat ja schon Sabber bis unter die Krone :q


 
nö, nur kann ich mir das frei einteilen


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen Step by Step.............der Lauserich hat ja schon Sabber bis unter die Krone :q



Hast mit beidem recht.....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Lausi hat gut reden.....so hat er doch die königliche Schatzkammer gefüllt mit Goldtalern, Silber und Geschmeide. Zur Not werden einfach die Steuern der armen Bauern erhoben oder die Wegzölle angehoben. 
Da kann ich als einfache Prinzessin des verarmten Landadels nicht mithalten


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Da kann ich als einfache Prinzessin des verarmten Landadels nicht mithalten



Nun :c mal nicht.
Was soll denn ein fast-Fingeramputierter Knappe sagen |bigeyes

Und selbst trotz Veröffentlichung des Videos, kam immer noch kein Anruf aus Bollywood #d


----------



## Franky D (23. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nun :c mal nicht.
> Was soll denn ein fast-Fingeramputierter Knappe sagen |bigeyes
> 
> Und selbst trotz Veröffentlichung des Videos, kam immer noch kein Anruf aus Bollywood #d


 

Kannst ja mal bei der DGZRS oder so anfragen ob Sie dich mit deinen Filitierkünsten für realistische Unfalldarstellungen buchen:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Franky D schrieb:


> dich mit deinen Filitierkünsten


 
 Und das war auf 'nem Angelkutter bei ruhiger See...... |rolleyes

 Jetzt stell Dir mal mich vor, auf'm Kleinboot, bei 7 Bft. #t

 Da kommst Du vor lauter Verbinden gar nicht mehr selbst zum Angeln :m


----------



## offense80 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Sie kamen als Angler, und gingen als Mumien


----------



## Franky D (23. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und das war auf 'nem Angelkutter bei ruhiger See...... |rolleyes
> 
> Jetzt stell Dir mal mich vor, auf'm Kleinboot, bei 7 Bft. #t
> 
> Da kommst Du vor lauter Verbinden gar nicht mehr selbst zum Angeln :m


 

Dürfte dann wohl die fortsetzung von SAW darstellen #t#t#t


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (23. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

tach ock

vieleicht sollte mann sich mal entscheiden und einigen was man nun macht. das hört sich ja alles supi an aber womit soll man planen das muß in der heutigen zeit nun mal sein.

allso entscheidet euch doch mal bitte

#h#h#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Eure Exzellenz - König Lausi I,

ein getreuer Knappe vermeldet ( und hofft dafür auf Ernennung zum Ritter ), daß es in Eurem Untertanenvolke MÄCHTIG Grund zur Klage ob Eures monarchischen, dennoch basisch-demokratisch durchwirkten Herrschaftsstils gibt.

Zu Deutsch : Sag an.
Auf Schwäbisch : Wan gen'ma wieda pilgahrn |kopfkrat


Nix für ungut..... Nicht so ernst nehmen; hab gerade was zu Feiern :#2: #g :vik: :#2:


----------



## Reppi (24. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Jungs, bleibt ruhig...
Der Master of Desaster holt sich doch gerade Angebote für DK ein; dann können wir anfangen uns verrückt zu machen..:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin......
so, kurzes Update. Matze2004 aus DK hat sich noch nicht gemeldet #c.
Ich warte diese Woche mal ab...........|rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

|sagnix|engel:|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> |sagnix|engel:|rolleyes


 

...... gutes Reppi


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

nächste Woche Gert |jump:


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> nächste Woche Gert |jump:


 
du bist so gemein :c (hat er noch einen Platz frei???)


----------



## Yupii (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> nächste Woche Gert |jump:



ekelhaftes Mensch#d#d


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> nächste Woche Gert |jump:



muss ich da mit?

Sonst fängst ja nix.............|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> muss ich da mit?
> 
> Sonst fängst ja nix.............|rolleyes


 
..... wusste doch, dass er einen Betreuer braucht  |kopfkrat#6


(na ja, noch ein paar Tage..... dann bekommt ihr ein paar schöne Bildchen aus Norge)#v


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Rolf
kann sein......er wollte ne Crew zusammenbasteln( Einzelfahrer)..


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> @Rolf
> kann sein......er wollte ne Crew zusammenbasteln( Einzelfahrer)..


 

Reppi, grüss Gert mal ganz nett......... jetzt vor Norwegen bekomme ich das langsam zeitlich auch nicht mehr hin (leider) #c
Wünsche dir aber dickes Petri !!!!!  #6


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... wusste doch, dass er einen Betreuer braucht  |kopfkrat#6



Ja, war echt anstrengend, zeigen wie die Rolle dran muss, die Schnur durch die Ringe eingefädelt wird, Knoten binden, Köderfarbe auswählen usw. , aber er hat es nicht beherzigt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ja, war echt anstrengend, *zeigen wie die Rolle dran muss*, die Schnur durch die Ringe eingefädelt wird, Knoten binden, Köderfarbe auswählen usw. , aber er hat es nicht beherzigt.


 

na ja, da hättest du ja Sven auch mal anlernen können..... was ich da so gesehen habe |rolleyes#d...........


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> na ja, da hättest du ja Sven auch mal anlernen können..... was ich da so gesehen habe |rolleyes#d...........



|sagnix|sagnix:vik::vik:


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Da opfere ich mich auf......zeige ihm alles .......; diese großen, unwissenden Augen........und nun, nachdem ich ihn zum König gemacht habe, wirft er mit Dreck.....:c


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> @Rolf
> kann sein......er wollte ne Crew zusammenbasteln( Einzelfahrer)..


 
 Reppi,

 welcher Tag wäre das denn ?


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Da opfere ich mich auf......zeige ihm alles .......; diese großen, unwissenden Augen........und nun, nachdem ich ihn zum König gemacht habe, wirft er mit Dreck.....:c



Ahh, das Volk begehrt auf, an den Pranger den pösen Purschen. .......|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> nächste Woche Gert |jump:



Ernst: möge Petrus dir passendes Wetter und reiche Beute bescheren.


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ernst: möge Petrus dir passendes Wetter und reiche Beute bescheren.


 
 Vor allem keine Braunalgen |motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Montag bis Mittwoch........Braunalgen ?


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Braunalgen ?


 
 Hast 'ne PN.


----------



## Jesse J (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Kurzes Update von mir nach kurzer Krankheit.

 Die Regierung hat mir den Ausgang gewährt. Von den 3 Terminen kann ich alle, falls es zu einem anderen Termin kommen sollte ... zwischen dem 27.09 und dem 11.10 sieht es nicht so gut aus weil meine mir getraute Frau nochmal in der Kirche ihren Segen abholen möchte 

 lg Jörg aka Jesse J aka Scherge Nr.:3


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Kurzes Update von mir nach kurzer Krankheit.
> 
> Die Regierung hat mir den Ausgang gewährt. Von den 3 Terminen kann ich alle, falls es zu einem anderen Termin kommen sollte ... zwischen dem 27.09 und dem 11.10 sieht es nicht so gut aus weil meine mir getraute Frau nochmal in der Kirche ihren Segen abholen möchte
> 
> lg Jörg aka Jesse J aka Scherge Nr.:3



Demokratie im Haus ist immer schaixxe, deswegen herrscht hier die  Monarchie |supergri,zuhause bei mir ist's eher ne Diktatur


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> zwischen dem 27.09 und dem 11.10 sieht es nicht so gut aus weil meine mir getraute Frau nochmal in der Kirche ihren Segen abholen möchte


 
 Das aber'n langer Segen......   |uhoh:


----------



## offense80 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann sag deiner Holden doch, sie soll für dich ne Tüte Segen mitbringen, den könnt ihr dann ja zum Dorsch dazu essen, wenn du wieder da bist


----------



## Jesse J (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das aber'n langer Segen...... |uhoh:



Na, am 03.10. ist die Kirchliche , da sind wir (Sie/Ost , ich West) mal zusammen gekommen. 
 Dann gibt es ja auch ein Vorsaufen , Hauptsaufen, Nachsaufen, Klinikaufenthalt ....  so ne Feier dauert halt  #g 

 so long


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Na, am 03.10. ist die Kirchliche , da sind wir (Sie/Ost , ich West) mal zusammen gekommen.
> Dann gibt es ja auch ein Vorsaufen , Hauptsaufen, Nachsaufen, Klinikaufenthalt ....  so ne Feier dauert halt  #g
> 
> so long



Das kenn ich nur vom Hirsch tottrinken, aber nich vonner Streuselkuchenparty äh Hochzeit :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Na, am 03.10. ist die Kirchliche , da sind wir (Sie/Ost , ich West) mal zusammen gekommen.
> Dann gibt es ja auch ein Vorsaufen , Hauptsaufen, Nachsaufen, Klinikaufenthalt .... so ne Feier dauert halt  #g
> 
> so long


 


lausi97 schrieb:


> Das kenn ich nur vom Hirsch tottrinken, aber nich vonner Streuselkuchenparty äh Hochzeit :q


 

Moin,...... hab andere "Hobbies" #c


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Das kenn ich nur vom Hirsch tottrinken


 
 Ob das waidgerecht ist #c


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Dann gibt es ja auch ein Vorsaufen , Hauptsaufen, Nachsaufen, Klinikaufenthalt .... so ne *Boardie-Tour* dauert halt  #g



Stimmt :m


----------



## Reppi (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

bitte keinen privaten Kommentare mehr; sonst muss ich euch alle melden !!|rolleyes|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> bitte keinen privaten Kommentare mehr; sonst muss ich euch alle melden !!|rolleyes|supergri|supergri


 

Oh, der "Hofnarr" unseres Königs meldet sich auch mal wieder |clown:................


----------



## Reppi (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So, DUU bist der Erste !!!!!!!!!!!|splat2:


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> So, DUU bist der Erste !!!!!!!!!!!|splat2:


 

na sicher ...... ich buchstabiere ......a n g e l n r o l f m a n ...... 
(schreib dir das leiber einmal ab )


----------



## Reppi (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



> buchstabiere





> leiber



ja, nee, is klar...:m:m:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> ja, nee, is klar...:m:m:m


 
einfach zu dicke Finger heute morgen..... :q:q:q.

(Hast du hier von Thomas einen neuen "Geheim-Auftrag" bekommen?) Deine Zeit müsste ich haben


----------



## Reppi (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich bin offiziell, nicht offizieller Mod, mit der nicht vorhandenen Erlaubnis, Dich von vorne bis hinten zu verwarnen !!


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Dich von  hinten zu verwarnen !!



Soso, von hinten verwarnen, pfui schäm dich, ferkel..........|bigeyes


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (28. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

tach lütt

ich dachte das mit dem blödsinn labern ist nun vorbei nach dem angeln ist aber vor dem angeln. 
wird ein neues thema aufgemacht und dann geht das weiter .
aber es ist sehr erfrischend das zu lesen es ist immer ein kleines schmunzeln auf den lippen. aber ich werde es ja weiter verfolgen müssen sonst bin ich ja raus. schönen abend noch und seit weiter fleißig 

#h#h#h


----------



## Coasthunter (29. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (na ja, noch ein paar Tage..... dann bekommt ihr ein paar schöne Bildchen aus Norge)#v



Ja ja, am besten die, vom "Day After tomorow" |supergri|supergri
Da soll ja jemand Nullen, hab ich munkeln gehört. #6

Die Geheimwaffen sind heute angekommen und sehen super aus. Wenn die so fängig sind, wie sie aussehen, brauch nach mir erstmal niemand mehr zum Roms 

Kontodaten kannste los schicken. Passt...


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ja ja, am besten die, vom "Day After tomorow" |supergri|supergri
> Da soll ja jemand Nullen, hab ich munkeln gehört. #6
> 
> Die Geheimwaffen sind heute angekommen und sehen super aus. Wenn die so fängig sind, wie sie aussehen, brauch nach mir erstmal niemand mehr zum Roms
> ...


 
:q keine Panik, wir feiern in unserem Bekanntenkreis keinerlei Geburtstage, egal ob Null oder nicht. Also kann da nix "Aussergewöhnliches" passieren


----------



## Reppi (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Jungs; hat von euch noch jemand Lust Micha und mich, Montag nach Maasholm, zu Gert zu begleiten...|rolleyes|rolleyes#h


----------



## lausi97 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Moin Jungs; hat von euch noch jemand Lust Micha und mich, Montag nach Maasholm, zu Gert zu begleiten...|rolleyes|rolleyes#h



:c:c:c:c:c:c ich kann nich


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> :c:c:c:c:c:c ich kann nich


 
.... das du nicht kannst ....... hm, hat sich schon rumgesprochen, aber hier geht es ja auch um's Angeln |kopfkrat ()

Die Tour ist bestimmt gut.....( nur diese Mitfahrer |rolleyes:q:q)


----------



## Reppi (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



> Mitfahrer



Darum wollte ich auch erst hier nichts schreiben; da fahren nur richtige Angler mit...


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Darum wollte ich auch erst hier nichts schreiben; da fahren nur richtige Angler mit...


 
Oh..... du darfst auch nicht an Bord??????  |bigeyes:q:q


----------



## Reppi (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

darf genau wie Sven an Board, wahrscheinlich....:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> darf genau wie Sven an Board, wahrscheinlich....:q


 
#6........ (noch ne Viertelstunde, dann ist WE !!!! ) Ab vom "Hof" und für's BBQ einkaufen.............  #h


----------



## Reppi (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

18 Min :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> da fahren nur richtige Angler mit...



Ooh,

habe gerade ein 'Bitte melde Dich' vernommen 

Falls ihr es wagt, mich ohne den königlichen Hofmedicus mitzunehmen...... |uhoh:, würde ich mich gerne einklinken.

Ich hätte da von letzter Woche noch eine Rechnung |krach: mit den Dorschen offen.....


----------



## bernie (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Macht mal nich so schnell... ich bin alt und meine Ohren sind grau, deswegen kann ich nicht so schnell lesen.....

Bin DABEI!
Ich war letztes Jahr in Fynshav und finde die Ecke einfach nur geil, auch wenn "nur" Platte gefangen wurden.

Evtl. kann ich von Göttingen aus hoch auf der Strecke noch jemanden mitnehmen.

Geile Sache, dass endlich mal wieder so ein Event angeleiert wird #6


----------



## lausi97 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Macht mal nich so schnell... ich bin alt und meine Ohren sind grau, deswegen kann ich nicht so schnell lesen.....
> 
> Bin DABEI!
> Ich war letztes Jahr in Fynshav und finde die Ecke einfach nur geil, auch wenn "nur" Platte gefangen wurden.
> ...



Tach bernie,

ich setze sich mal mit auf die  Liste, imo quatschen die Jungs irgendwie von richtigen Anglern und so , also Wunschdenken. 

Aufstand in Lausiland,oder was is hier los?

|jump:


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Aufstand in Lausiland,oder was is hier los?
> 
> |jump:



Ich will ja nur mitfahren, um Micha den Kampfgurt anzulegen und ihn festzuhalten, damit sein neuer PB Dorsch ihn Montag nicht über Bord zieht |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich will ja nur mitfahren, um Micha den Kampfgurt anzulegen und ihn festzuhalten, damit sein neuer PB Dorsch ihn Montag nicht über Bord zieht |supergri|supergri|supergri



Pfffff, Schleimer. ..........:q,aber "Ihre" Majestät beauftragt hiermit Knappe Hein auf des Königs Prinzessin aufzupassen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Prinzessin Lillifee geht ja schließlich jungfräulich bei Gert auf'n Dampfer.... #h


----------



## lausi97 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Prinzessin Lillifee geht ja schließlich jungfräulich bei Gert auf'n Dampfer.... #h



Und ich hoffe, auch wieder runter |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## bernie (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Tach bernie,
> 
> ich setze sich mal mit auf die  Liste, imo quatschen die Jungs irgendwie von richtigen Anglern und so , also Wunschdenken.
> 
> ...



Jau, mach datt 

Was um alles in der Welt iss´n Lausiland????
Hat das was mit extremen Juckreiz oder so zu tun ????
:q


----------



## Jens (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

moinsen,
dann setzt mich doch auch mal bitte mit auf die liste,der bern braucht doch seinen zivi der alte sack

gruß jens


----------



## offense80 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich bin die Jungfräuliche Prinzessin auf der Mc Fish, und werde nicht den Kampfgurt umhaben, sondern eher einen Keuschheitsgürtel, um mich nicht an die seelenlosen Piraten zu verkaufen sondern König Lausi jungfräulich beim nächsten Event wieder entgegentreten zu können.|engel:|engel:|engel:


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. April 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich bin die Jungfräuliche Prinzessin auf der Mc Fish, und werde nicht den Kampfgurt umhaben, sondern eher einen Keuschheitsgürtel, um mich nicht an die seelenlosen Piraten zu verkaufen sondern König Lausi jungfräulich beim nächsten Event wieder entgegentreten zu können.|engel:|engel:|engel:


 
 Ach, Du willst nichts fangen ?!?


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin,

kurzes Update......... Angebot von Matze (Charterboot Mommark) ist eingegangen.
Organisakenix & Co. hecken da mal was aus und melden sich hier


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> kurzes Update......... Angebot von Matze (Charterboot Mommark) ist eingegangen.
> Organisakenix & Co. hecken da mal was aus und melden sich hier



Meldungen, die wir dringendst brauchen. 

Dein Beitrag, für "Köhlerbestandsreduzierung" ist bereits überwiesen und müsste auf Deinem "Blutgeldkonto" drauf sein. Schönen Dank nochmal, sehen toll aus. #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Meldungen, die wir dringendst brauchen.
> 
> Dein Beitrag, für "Köhlerbestandsreduzierung" ist bereits überwiesen und müsste auf Deinem "Blutgeldkonto" drauf sein. Schönen Dank nochmal, sehen toll aus. #6


 
Moin Andor.......... bin schon dabei 

Super Danke, dickes Petri mit dem Tackle #6


----------



## lausi97 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf, werde das Angebot heute abend auf der ersten Seite tippen. Ich denke das ist schon so gut wie fest#6#6:q,besser geht glaube ich nicht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf, werde das Angebot heute abend auf der ersten Seite tippen. Ich denke das ist schon so gut wie fest#6#6:q,besser geht glaube ich nicht.


 


oh, deine Antwort kam etwas spät ......  (hab dir schonmal was per PN geschickt )


----------



## lausi97 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab ich nu gesehen und schon geantwortet. Mach ich heute abend am PC, rufe dich vorher noch an.


----------



## Yupii (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> oh, deine Antwort kam etwas spät ......


zu früh, zu spät, das ist unser kleiner König lausi:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> zu früh, zu spät, das ist unser kleiner König lausi:vik:



Isch mach disch nass. ..............|rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Fisch ist noch da :k:k:k:m


----------



## lausi97 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Fisch ist noch da :k:k:k:m



Gekauft auf'm Fischmarkt...............


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Gekauft auf'm Fischmarkt...............


 
 Von den Schwaben geschenkt bekommen......


----------



## Yupii (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Fisch ist noch da :k:k:k:m



Dickes Petri

Auf Gert ist ebend Verlass#a


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Verdammt das Datum liegt grad zu Anfang meiner Bachelorarbeit :-( ich bin raus, tut mir Leid!


----------



## lausi97 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Verdammt das Datum liegt grad zu Anfang meiner Bachelorarbeit :-( ich bin raus, tut mir Leid!



Schade...


----------



## offense80 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Die kenn ich alle auf dem Bild :q
War ein super geiler Tag. Gerd ist echt der Hammer. Selten so geil geangelt. Das Sven mal wieder die meisten hatte, und Gerd den größten Dorsch gefangen hat lag nur daran, das Reppi und ich uns sehr zurück gehalten haben. Die ersten 5 Driften haben wir alles unter 80 wieder rein geworfen, damit wir nochmal mitfahren dürfen. :l

Und warum hat Sven wieder die meisten gehabt??? Weil er nicht darauf gewartet hat das der Kapitän hupt, sondern gleich rein mit dem Möhrchen.


----------



## lausi97 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> sondern gleich rein mit dem Möhrchen.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|sagnix|sagnix,pfui,ich dacht ihr wart angeln#d



PS. Erster Post ist aktuell mit Angebot!


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Na endlich ist Butter bei die Fische :vik:

Angebot ist gut, Termin passt...........aber ob ich mir sone Trümmertruppe antue......


Bin auf jeden Fall mit an Bord. #6.


----------



## Reppi (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Gutes Angebot #6
Ich kläre das die Tage ab; aber Tendenz joo.....

Nur für Lausi wird das ja viiiel teurer....
6 Flaschen 30 jahre alten Whiskey
10 L Vaseline...........um in die Neopren reinzukommen:q:q:q, denn mit dem Boot kommen wir wohl Ende Okt. nicht raus.....


----------



## lausi97 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Na endlich ist Butter bei die Fische :vik:
> 
> Angebot ist gut, Termin passt...........aber ob ich mir sone Trümmertruppe antue......
> 
> ...



Du bist drin.......


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Nur für Lausi wird das ja viiiel teurer....
> 6 Flaschen 30 jahre alten Whiskey
> )



Egoist, denkst nur an Dich. Also 12 Flaschen, bin offiziell mit dabei :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Egoist, denkst nur an Dich. Also 12 Flaschen, bin offiziell mit dabei :q:q



Für dich ist eigentlich die Vaseline, müssen uns ja kennenlernen :l:l:l:k:k:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

....... es geht schon wieder los |rolleyes|kopfkrat ()...... Lausi hat deine Frau hier eigentlich mal nen Blick reingeworfen?


----------



## lausi97 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... es geht schon wieder los |rolleyes|kopfkrat ()...... Lausi hat deine Frau hier eigentlich mal nen Blick reingeworfen?



Zu 1., es hat nie wirklich aufgehört 
Zu 2. ,bloß das nicht |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi hat deine Frau hier eigentlich mal nen Blick reingeworfen?



Meine hat mal einen Blick ins Video ( Tour Nr. 3 ) geworfen.

#t#d#t#d#t

 Seitdem muß ich im Sommer zum Eis-Curling :c


----------



## Reppi (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ist auch besser für Lausi, dass sie von seinem Doppelleben nicht mitbekommt....|supergri
In DK wird er dann von Hoheit wieder auf TS zurück gewandelt.......
einfache, kleine, unsere persönliche Tresen-Schlampe.....|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ist auch besser für Lausi, dass sie von seinem Doppelleben nicht mitbekommt....|supergri
> In DK wird er dann von Hoheit wieder auf TS zurück gewandelt.......
> einfache, kleine, unsere persönliche Tresen-Schlampe.....|supergri|supergri



:q du bist der erste...........:l


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Für dich ist eigentlich die Vaseline, müssen uns ja kennenlernen :l:l:l:k:k:q




Weichei....Du wirst trocken aufgebockt #6


----------



## lausi97 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Weichei....Du wirst trocken aufgebockt #6



Hmmmm, ein Genießer. .......legger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hej, vielen Dank schonmal das ihr plant euer treffen hier bei uns in Mommark zu machen. Es würde mich freuen euch alle dann als Gäste begrüßen zu dürfen.|wavey:

Ich habe mir dann noch folgendes überlegt: Ich werde 2-3 DEGA Bootsruten sponsern, die ihr dann unter euch "ausangeln" könnt z.b. für den längsten Dorsch, für den längsten Plattfisch der Tour, o.ä.

Lg aus DK und vllt sehen wir uns im Oktober


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej, vielen Dank schonmal das ihr plant euer treffen hier bei uns in Mommark zu machen. Es würde mich freuen euch alle dann als Gäste begrüßen zu dürfen.|wavey:
> 
> Ich habe mir dann noch folgendes überlegt: Ich werde 2-3 DEGA Bootsruten sponsern, die ihr dann unter euch "ausangeln" könnt z.b. für den längsten Dorsch, für den längsten Plattfisch der Tour, o.ä.
> 
> Lg aus DK und vllt sehen wir uns im Oktober


 
Super Sache Matze, #6

ist ja nochmal ein extra Ansporn  Danke


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej, vielen Dank schonmal das ihr plant euer treffen hier bei uns in Mommark zu machen. Es würde mich freuen euch alle dann als Gäste begrüßen zu dürfen.|wavey:
> 
> Ich habe mir dann noch folgendes überlegt: Ich werde 2-3 DEGA Bootsruten sponsern, die ihr dann unter euch "ausangeln" könnt z.b. für den längsten Dorsch, für den längsten Plattfisch der Tour, o.ä.
> 
> Lg aus DK und vllt sehen wir uns im Oktober



Moin matze,

wow dasch mal nen Kracher, und wir sehen uns zu 1000% im Oktober. 

|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Aufm Kleinboot, treibe ich es am liebsten zu zweit



Oiii, dann hab ich dich ja für mich ganz allein :l:l|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Oiii, dann hab ich dich ja für mich ganz allein :l:l|rolleyes


 

Moin...... mein lieber Schwan, sieht aus als wenn sich die "Zimmerbelegung" gerade rauskristallisiert |bigeyes|bigeyes ()


*So Leute, ihr habt Matze's Angebot und den zusätzlichen Ansporn auf einen Gewinn #6#6, da sollte die Entscheidung doch echt leicht fallen............*


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin...... mein lieber Schwan, sieht aus als wenn sich die "Zimmerbelegung" gerade rauskristallisiert |bigeyes|bigeyes ()
> 
> 
> *So Leute, ihr habt Matze's Angebot und den zusätzlichen Ansporn auf einen Gewinn #6#6, da sollte die Entscheidung doch echt leicht fallen............*



Neneneneeee, is nur auf dem Boot, nachts gehör ich dir


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Neneneneeee, is nur auf dem Boot, nachts gehör ich dir


 


"Luder" ........... ()


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> "Luder" ........... ()



Dein ganz privates......|rolleyes|supergri

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Pinky und The Brain,da hört man ja nichts....aus Celle.


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Für die, die sich nicht trauen mitzufahren, gebt euch nen ruck, das ist ne super Truppe. Alles ganz normale Leute, fast|supergri.Hier ist jeder willkommen, das ist keine eingeschworene Gesellschaft. 

|wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Dein ganz privates......|rolleyes|supergri
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit dem Pinky und The Brain,da hört man ja nichts....aus Celle.


 


..... hm, keine Ahnung. Vieleicht darf er nicht und schämt sich das hier zu schreiben #c. 
Irgendwie wollte er doch noch andere Family-Mitglieder "anheuern" #c|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ihr kleinen Ärxxxe
Das könnte euch so passen.
Ich bin dabei.
Ich frage heute abend noch mal hier nach, ob noch jemand mit kann, darf.|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ihr kleinen Ärxxxe
> Das könnte euch so passen.
> Ich bin dabei.
> Ich frage heute abend noch mal hier nach, ob noch jemand mit kann, darf.|rolleyes


 

geht doch


----------



## Yupii (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Zum Essenplan:
morgens: Tass Kaff + Zigarette,
mittags: Herrengedeck
abends: Vernaschen Eurer Majestät
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Zum Essenplan:
> morgens: Tass Kaff + Zigarette,
> mittags: Herrengedeck
> abends: Vernaschen Eurer Majestät
> :vik::vik::vik:



Hase........


----------



## Arki2k (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moinsen meine lieben einen sonnigen Gruß vom heißen Menorca. Ich bin erst am Sonntag wieder Zuhause und kann dann erst sagen, wie es aussieht. Also seid mir nicht böse, wenn ich später zu- oder absage. <3


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ich werde 2-3 DEGA Bootsruten sponsern, die ihr dann unter euch "ausangeln" könnt z.b. für den längsten Dorsch, für den längsten Plattfisch der Tour, o.ä.



Das ja super, Matze |good:#v#v

Mann, dann bekommt der Fänger des grössten Dorsches ja eine klasse Rute von Matze, dazu dann auch noch Krone und *Zepter* ( war nicht die 'Rocke' das Zepter unseres Hochwohlgeborenen |supergri ) von King Lausi I :g


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das ja super, Matze |good:#v#v
> 
> Mann, dann bekommt der Fänger des grössten Dorsches ja eine klasse Rute von Matze, dazu dann auch noch Krone und *Zepter* ( war nicht die 'Rocke' das Zepter unseres Hochwohlgeborenen |supergri ) von King Lausi I :g



Halloooooooooooo............|motz:

Das ist echt megatop von matze, wenn dann noch alles andere passt, wird der lausi da öfters mal sein.


----------



## Yupii (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@ Rolfi:

Willste bis zur Tour nicht noch nen schönen Pilker kreieren?
Also das Nonplusultra für Superfänge?|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ Rolfi:
> 
> Willste bis zur Tour nicht noch nen schönen Pilker kreieren?
> Also das Nonplusultra für Superfänge?|rolleyes


 
hm..........du meinst einen, nein......

DEN "*Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot* *- Pilker*"  ??

hm....|kopfkrat, grummel, überleg...... Ok, lasse mir was einfallen


----------



## Yupii (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> hm..........du meinst einen, nein......
> 
> DEN "*Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot* *- Pilker*"  ??



genau



> hm....|kopfkrat, grummel, überleg...... Ok, lasse mir was einfallen


Ja, tu das mal machen


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> DEN "*Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot* *- Pilker*" ??


 
 Wird bestimmt so ein schreiend-NEON-PINKER  |bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt so ein schreiend-NEON-PINKER |bigeyes


 
Moin Olaf.......  auf der letzten Tour hat sich weiss/rot rauskristallisiert #c...... müssen mal schauen, was die "Herbstfarben" sind


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf, 

rot/weiss ( im Dannebrog Design ) müsste dort gut laufen.
Wenn die dänischen Dorsche patriotisch sind #c   :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ Rolfi:
> 
> Willste bis zur Tour nicht noch nen schönen Pilker kreieren?
> Also das Nonplusultra für Superfänge?|rolleyes



Hatta doch schon, du musstest den aber deiner Frau geben und dann hat se dich nass gemacht.........:q


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Abba son paar Pilker oder Jig's mit 30-50gr......|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf,
> 
> rot/weiss ( im Dannebrog Design ) müsste dort gut laufen.
> Wenn die dänischen Dorsche patriotisch sind #c :q:q


 
hm..... stimmt, sollte bestimmt klappen #6



lausi97 schrieb:


> Abba son paar Pilker oder Jig's mit 30-50gr......|rolleyes


 
..... hat da einer die neue Jigkopf-Form gesehen?? |bigeyes:g|rolleyes


----------



## bernie (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Supersache das.... nicht lange rumgefackelt, sondern ZACK ZACK ... DAS gefällt mir 

Bin dabei! Egal was kommt, ich MUSS RAUS!
Jens ist grade in Agüptzien, aber ich denke mal, der kommt auch mit.

Ick freu mir janz dolle ;-)

und DANKE an Matze!


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> hm..... stimmt, sollte bestimmt klappen #6
> 
> 
> 
> ..... hat da einer die neue Jigkopf-Form gesehen?? |bigeyes:g|rolleyes



Psßsssssssst. ...


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Supersache das.... nicht lange rumgefackelt, sondern ZACK ZACK ... DAS gefällt mir
> 
> Bin dabei! Egal was kommt, ich MUSS RAUS!
> Jens ist grade in Agüptzien, aber ich denke mal, der kommt auch mit.
> ...




Moin , dasch mal tippitoppi. 
Und ja, Matze hat da echt einen rausgehauen #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf,
> 
> rot/weiss ( im Dannebrog Design ) müsste dort gut laufen.
> Wenn die dänischen Dorsche patriotisch sind #c :q:q


 

....... nur für dänische Dorsche!!! #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wo sind heute eigentlich unsere gestrigen Kleinbootfahrer #c

Immer noch am Filetieren oder können sie wegen Muskelkater vom Drillen heute noch nicht mal mehr tippen ;+


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... nur für dänische Dorsche!!! #6



 KLASSE #6

 Wenn Du den Schriftzug noch ergänzt um :

_Forbudt for Torsk under 80 cm* !!!!!*_ 

 :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> KLASSE #6
> 
> Wenn Du den Schriftzug noch ergänzt um :
> 
> ...


 
....ach so, ich dachte du hast auch schon die Rute, wo man Fischlänge und Gewicht am Blank einstellen kann??!!#c


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....ach so, ich dachte du hast auch schon die Rute, wo man Fischlänge und Gewicht am Blank einstellen kann??!!#c



Klar hab ich die.

Nur die Arretierung klemmt.
Ist scheinbar in den letzten Wochen bei 45 cm eingerostet :c


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Klar hab ich die.
> 
> Nur die Arretierung klemmt.
> Ist scheinbar in den letzten Wochen bei 45 cm eingerostet :c


 
naja, dann wenigstens kurz über dem gesetzl. Mindestmass #6


----------



## Yupii (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hatta doch schon, du musstest den aber deiner Frau geben und dann hat se dich nass gemacht.........:q



alte Petze


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... nur für dänische Dorsche!!! #6



Gibbet den auch mit Körnchen.......


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Gibbet den auch mit Körnchen.......



Meinst Du jetzt Doppel-Korn-Flavour ;+

oder haste Dich vertippt und wolltest 'Krönchen' schreiben #c

Ich vermute mal eher das Letztere...... :m


----------



## lausi97 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt Doppel-Korn-Flavour ;+
> 
> oder haste Dich vertippt und wolltest 'Krönchen' schreiben #c
> 
> Ich vermute mal eher das Letztere...... :m



#qautokorektur,natürlich  KRÖNCHEN


----------



## Yupii (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mein Schwager Jens (Chong ) kommt auch mit.  Bitte notieren Eure Vergesslichkeit. Äh Eure  Lausigkeit. :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> autokorektur



Solltest das Programm wechseln |bigeyes|supergri

Nach Diktat ( wegen Majestätsbeleidigung .... ) vorsorglich verreist |uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mein Schwager Jens (Chong ) kommt auch mit.  Bitte notieren Eure Vergesslichkeit. Äh Eure  Lausigkeit. :q



Watt  is denn mit Manuel? Hat er Verbot von dir........|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin....... einige Kollegen haben ja schon zugesagt.#6

*An Alle nochmal, wir müssen bis Anfang nächster Woche die Anzahl an Mitfahrern haben. Das ist dann verbindlich!*
*Danach gibt es kein "Vieleicht" und "Mal sehen" etc. mehr, können wir leider nicht machen (auch wenn Plätze im Haus / Boot frei wären), da Matze und auch wir planen müssen. |rolleyes*
*Hoffe das ist verständlich........* 

*Also klärt das zu hause ab ......   unter Anwendung aller Tricks und Finten. *
*Z.B. der Frau Blumen mitbringen (|bigeyes wer es nicht kennt.....das ist das "Gemüse" mit den bunten Köpfen welches meistens in "hohen Gläsern" (Vasen) rumsteht.) *
*Oder geht mit der Frau aus....... etc. Wenn nötig, schleimt was das Zeug hält.... dieses Event darf man nicht verpassen. *
*Wir werden Geschichte schreiben.........:g* |stolz:


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin....... einige Kollegen haben ja schon zugesagt.#6
> 
> *An Alle nochmal, wir müssen bis Anfang nächster Woche die Anzahl an Mitfahrern haben. Das ist dann verbindlich!*
> *Danach gibt es kein "Vieleicht" und "Mal sehen" etc. mehr, können wir leider nicht machen (auch wenn Plätze im Haus / Boot frei wären), da Matze und auch wir planen müssen. |rolleyes*
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, obwohl mir da noch ein paar andere Tricks einfallen :q:q|rolleyes


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> *Also klärt das zu hause ab ......   unter Anwendung aller Tricks und Finten. *
> *Z.B. der Frau Blumen mitbringen (|bigeyes wer es nicht kennt.....das ist das "Gemüse" mit den bunten Köpfen welches meistens in "hohen Gläsern" (Vasen) rumsteht.) *
> *Oder geht mit der Frau aus....... etc. Wenn nötig, schleimt was das Zeug hält.... dieses Event darf man nicht verpassen. *
> *Wir werden Geschichte schreiben.........:g* |stolz:



Auch wenns schwer fällt und als allerletzte Möglichkeit in Frage kommt: Kommt euren Ehelichen Pflichten nach und heuchelt  vor, das es schön war......:q Dann sollte es eigentlich bei jedem klappen.


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Auch wenns schwer fällt und als allerletzte Möglichkeit in Frage kommt: Kommt euren Ehelichen Pflichten nach und heuchelt  vor, das es schön war......:q Dann sollte es eigentlich bei jedem klappen.



Pfui, bah muss das sein, tut's nich auch nen Brilli........


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Watt  is denn mit Manuel? Hat er Verbot von dir........|supergri



Nee, aber in der Zeit wird auf dem NATO-Gelände geballert und er muss daher auch mal arbeiten:q.


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Nee, aber in der Zeit wird auf dem NATO-Gelände geballert und er muss daher auch mal arbeiten:q.


 

....... ist doch ok, so muss eben Jens als dein "Zivi" einspringen #c. 
Er war ja auch schon öfter mit dir los und kennt daher deine "geistigen und körperliche Einschränkungen"  :q:q


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... ist doch ok, so muss eben Jens als dein "Zivi" einspringen #c.
> Er war ja auch schon öfter mit dir los und kennt daher deine "geistigen und* körperliche* Einschränkungen"  :q:q



Na, wer hat denn hier Einschränkungen;+:q:q
Bei die Rechtschreibung wohl inner Schule gefehlt|bla:|bla:


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Oder nur einfach zu dicke Finger für die Tastatur#c#c|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Oder nur einfach zu dicke Finger für die Tastatur#c#c|supergri|supergri


 
das wird es wohl sein...... könnte ich das besser und schneller, wäre ich Sekretärin geworden #c, aber so?!



wieder zum Thema........fängt Jens, sowie Manuel oder deine Frau auch *immer* mehr als du? #h (Mittelfinger) |bla:


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> das wird es wohl sein...... könnte ich das besser und schneller, wäre ich Sekretärin geworden #c, aber so?!


Wiso nicht, Brüste haste doch




> wieder zum Thema........fängt Jens, sowie Manuel oder deine Frau auch mehr als du? #h (Mittelfinger) |bla:


Du mich auch


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> *Wiso* nicht, Brüste haste doch
> 
> 
> Du mich auch


 
..... ich hau mich hier gerade weg vor lachen, von wegen Schule etc. :q:q


----------



## bernie (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin....... einige Kollegen haben ja schon zugesagt.#6
> 
> *An Alle nochmal, wir müssen bis Anfang nächster Woche die Anzahl an Mitfahrern haben. Das ist dann verbindlich!*
> *Danach gibt es kein "Vieleicht" und "Mal sehen" etc. mehr, können wir leider nicht machen (auch wenn Plätze im Haus / Boot frei wären), da Matze und auch wir planen müssen. |rolleyes*
> *Hoffe das ist verständlich........*



Na gut, da ich meinen Kumpel nicht erreiche (der testet bestimmt grade, wie spitz die Pyramiden sind) :q lehne ich mich mal auss`m Fenster und sage für 2 PERSONEN zu, also ich und noch jemand |kopfkrat

Schiebt mal Kontonummer rüber, damit euch ich meinen letzten Heller innen Rachen werfen kann. |uhoh:


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... ich hau mich hier gerade weg vor lachen, von wegen Schule etc. :q:q



Haste gut aufgepasst Klein-Rolfi, 2 Setzen!:q


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Schiebt mal Kontonummer rüber, damit euch ich meinen letzten Heller innen Rachen werfen kann. |uhoh:



Ich  schick dir mal meine, ich brauche noch nen büschen Taschengeld für Norge


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

plopp......raschel 

Soll ich.......schlürf......euch.....schmatz.........Wattebäuschchen........schlürf schmatz.......bringen?
:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Na gut, da ich meinen Kumpel nicht erreiche (der testet bestimmt grade, wie spitz die Pyramiden sind) :q lehne ich mich mal auss`m Fenster und sage für 2 PERSONEN zu, also ich und noch jemand |kopfkrat
> 
> Schiebt mal Kontonummer rüber, damit euch ich meinen letzten Heller innen Rachen werfen kann. |uhoh:



Mach ich am Montag, dann kann ich das in einer PN machen.
Dann mach ich mal nen Haken hinter Jens.


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nochmal für alle die hier reinschauen :

Noch habt ihr die Gelegenheit euch bei dieser wohl legendären Tour einen Platz zu sicher.Also traut euch, wir beissen nicht:k:q


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> plopp......raschel
> 
> Soll ich.......schlürf......euch.....schmatz.........Wattebäuschchen........schlürf schmatz.......bringen?
> :q:q:q


Hat Eure Hoheit Verdauungsprobleme???

Cetero censeo reginem evertere esse


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Hat Eure Hoheit Verdauungsprobleme???
> 
> Cetero censeo reginem evertere esse



Nein , Er schlürfte ein Gläschen  Dom Perignon  und labte sich an feinstem Belugakaviar.
Aber der werte Herr Intrigant ,versucht mir mit seinem Auswärts zu vermitteln, dass er Gebildet sei.
|jump:


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nein , Er schlürfte ein Gläschen  Dom Perignon  und labte sich an feinstem Belugakaviar.
> Aber der werte Herr Intrigant ,versucht mir mit seinem Auswärts zu vermitteln, dass er Gebildet sei.
> |jump:



Du weisst aber schon, was das heisst?:vik::vik:


----------



## MS aus G (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Da ich auch gerne mal "Geschichte" schreiben will, wäre ich gerne mit dabei, wenn Euer Hochwohlgeboren mich auf seine elitäre Liste setzen würde!?!

 Oh Mann wird das ein Spaß!!! Und das mit dem Kochen kriegen wir schon hin, euer Majestät. Ist zufällig das, womit ich mir das alles finanzieren muss. 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Da ich auch gerne mal "Geschichte" schreiben will, wäre ich gerne mit dabei, wenn Euer Hochwohlgeboren mich auf seine elitäre Liste setzen würde!?!
> 
> Oh Mann wird das ein Spaß!!! Und das mit dem Kochen kriegen wir schon hin, euer Majestät. Ist zufällig das, womit ich mir das alles finanzieren muss.
> 
> Gruß Mario



Na siehste geht doch..............


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Da ich auch gerne mal "Geschichte" schreiben will, wäre ich gerne mit dabei, wenn Euer Hochwohlgeboren mich auf seine elitäre Liste setzen würde!?!
> 
> Oh Mann wird das ein Spaß!!! Und das mit dem Kochen kriegen wir schon hin, euer Majestät. Ist zufällig das, womit ich mir das alles finanzieren muss.
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
Sauber dass du dabei bist #6 !

(Muss schon sagen, erstes Mal dabei und schon zum "königlichen Hofkoch" aufgestiegen .)

Ist aber für dich keine Verpflichtung, aber wenn ...... dann kannst natürlich auf unsere Hilfe zählen


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Sauber dass du dabei bist #6 !
> 
> (Muss schon sagen, erstes Mal dabei und schon zum "königlichen Hofkoch" aufgestiegen .)
> 
> Ist aber für dich keine Verpflichtung, aber wenn ...... dann kannst natürlich auf unsere Hilfe zählen



Wenn er sich schon so veilbiete, muss Ihre Hochwohlgeborenheit das auch anerkennen :q


----------



## MS aus G (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich hätte da auch noch einen T5 mit langem Radstand anzubieten! Sind ja auch ein paar Leuts aus meiner Richtung dabei müsste man dann mal klären, wie wir uns fahrtechnisch aufstellen. Ist ein 7 Sitzer, glaub aber mit Gerödel wären 5-6 Personen ok.

 Sobald es einen königlichen Speiseplan gibt hätte ich auch kein Problem mit der Beschaffung der erlesenen Speisen.

 Ich bin auch noch der Meinung, da ich die Limbo Boote aus LL kenne, das wir bei 15 Personen bleiben sollten, da es mit 6 Personen doch recht eng werden könnte! Das ist aber nur meine Meinung!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> da es mit 6 Personen doch recht eng werden könnte !



Aber gerade das schätzt König Lausi ungemein......


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aber gerade das schätzt König Lausi ungemein......



Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr schnurr


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mario , das mal top mit dem T5 , ich hatte da noch ne anfrage von jemandem, aber hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet. Evtl. liest er das ja und meldet sich dann.


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch einen T5 mit langem Radstand anzubieten! Sind ja auch ein paar Leuts aus meiner Richtung dabei müsste man dann mal klären, wie wir uns fahrtechnisch aufstellen. Ist ein 7 Sitzer, glaub aber mit Gerödel wären 5-6 Personen ok.
> 
> Sobald es einen königlichen Speiseplan gibt hätte ich auch kein Problem mit der Beschaffung der erlesenen Speisen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mario,

Matze hat schon gefragt, ob wir mit den 3 Booten hinkommen. Wir warten erstmal die Zusagen ab und schauen dann, was wir machen können. Evtl. werden wir garnicht die volle 14 oder 15 Mann Truppe, oder wir bekommen noch ein Boot dazu??!!
Müssen wir auf jedem Fall vorher abklären......


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> Matze hat schon gefragt, ob wir mit den 3 Booten hinkommen. Wir warten erstmal die Zusagen ab und schauen dann, was wir machen können. Evtl. werden wir garnicht die volle 14 oder 15 Mann Truppe, oder wir bekommen noch ein Boot dazu??!!
> Müssen wir auf jedem Fall vorher abklären......



Denke auch das wir eher 10-12 werden, dann würden die 3 Boote reichen, oder?


----------



## MS aus G (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das auf jeden Fall. Ich hoffe aber doch mal, das wir bei der Tour die 15 voll machen. Ich will den "ganzen Haufen" ja auch mal persönlich kennen lernen. Auf dem Video sind ja nicht alle vertreten!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das auf jeden Fall. Ich hoffe aber doch mal, das wir bei der Tour die 15 voll machen. Ich will den "ganzen Haufen" ja auch mal persönlich kennen lernen. Auf dem Video sind ja nicht alle vertreten!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
...... mit dem Video hast du natürlich recht, "manche" agieren lieber im Hintergrund :g


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... mit dem Video hast du natürlich recht, "manche" agieren lieber im Hintergrund :g



Wen meinst du?|kopfkrat|supergri ahhhCeller Intrigant


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wen meinst du?|kopfkrat|supergri ahhhCeller Intrigant


 
....... hm nicht unbedingt, gab auch Leute "aus der Nähe von Celle" die sich "elegant" der Linse entzogen haben ......:q.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hallo, ich könnte euch noch meine ARVOR 190 vorsorglich mit frei halten, falls es doch 1-2 Leute mehr werden sollten.

Lg


----------



## Arki2k (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Also ich bin am Sonntag abend wieder Zuhause und kläre das dann. ..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hier schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.....
https://youtu.be/5k68hJmpC-c


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hier schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.....
> https://youtu.be/5k68hJmpC-c



#6,aber bist schon nen kleiner Folterspezialist:q,hmm |kopfkrat...............Hofhenker:vik::vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hier schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.....
> https://youtu.be/5k68hJmpC-c


 
Moin Matze...... "Anfüttern" klappt gut #6. Kann den ein oder anderen potentiellen Mitfahrer doch noch den letzten Kick geben :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab mal die rausgenommen,von denen ich noch nix gehört habe. 
Also Leutz es sind noch Plätze frei........gebt euch nen Ruck |wavey:


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Also ich habe im Video nicht "Undercover" gewerkelt; wir waren at the dark side of the moon...:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Also ich habe im Video nicht "Undercover" gewerkelt; wir waren at the dark side of the moon...:q:q



:m aber leider mit Puppsi und Rülpsi


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

hättest Du mir die 100 fürs Guiding nicht gegeben, hätte ich auch rüber gemacht..:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> :m aber leider mit Puppsi und Rülpsi


 

jau, manche "Kollegen" haben echt ein "tolles Benehmen" am A......, wenn sie mal von zuhause weg dürfen. |uhoh:#d

Ich hatte mich auch die ganze Zeit gefragt, wer von den 4 "vollstrammen" Mitfahrer´n, welche schon die Flaschen auf'n Kutter vom Tisch "geräumt" hatten, wohl der "Fahrer nach hause" war......... gerade gehen konnte keiner. * #d#d *


----------



## Yupii (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jau, manche "Kollegen" haben echt ein "tolles Benehmen" am A......, wenn sie mal von zuhause weg dürfen. |uhoh:#d


Die gaben mal wieder das Anglerklischee "voll" wieder|uhoh:#d



> Ich hatte mich auch die ganze Zeit gefragt, wer von den 4 "vollstrammen" Mitfahrer´n, welche schon die Flaschen auf'n Kutter vom Tisch "geräumt" hatten, wohl der "Fahrer nach hause" war......... gerade gehen konnte keiner. * #d#d *



das war der, dem sie auf dem Weg zum Auto dauernd auf die Vorderhufe gelatscht sind|supergri

Cetero censeo reginem evertere(everterem?) esse:q:q


----------



## Yupii (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich hab da was für alle, die Eurer Durchlocht:q weiter huldigen müssen, damit es nicht so ekelig wird:
https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...eimjacke---black-cat-schleimhose-gr-l/a-7389/

Frei nach Cicero:
Cetero censeo reginem evertere(everterem?)esse:vik:
Der Intrigant


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Frei nach Cicero:
> Cetero censeo reginem evertere(everterem?)esse:vik:


 

sach mal...... haste nen nues Buch bekommen oder was? |uhoh: Kann kein richtiges Deutsch, aber haut hier auf die K...... :q:q:q
Kauf dich mal nen schlaues Buch, hat mich auch gehelft!!!


----------



## Jesse J (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin !

Kaum ist man mal kurz im Urlaub und wird gleich gefeuert   .

Ich bin  auf jedenfall dabei.

Habe mir hier in Dänemark zwar grad das Bein gebrochen, aber bis dahin sollte das wieder ok sein. 

So Long , sobald ich zuhause bin gibt es Geld .

Lg Jörg


----------



## Yupii (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> sach mal...... haste nen *nues* Buch bekommen oder was? |uhoh:



Nee, nur 13 Schuljahre 1.Klasse Erfahrung|supergri|supergri....
und wieder dicke Finger gehabt??:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Kaum ist man mal kurz im Urlaub und wird gleich gefeuert   .
> 
> ...



Dann tute ich dich mal wieder dabei |supergri


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Nee, nur 13 Schuljahre 1.Klasse Erfahrung|supergri|supergri....
> und wieder dicke Finger gehabt??:q:q



Jaja und in der 2.Klasse durftest schon Führerschein machen :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Nee, nur 13 Schuljahre 1.Klasse Erfahrung|supergri|supergri....
> und wieder dicke Finger gehabt??:q:q


 
...... kann ich mir schon vorstellen 
Jau, die Finger sind wieder mal "zu schnell" gewesen......


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Dann tute ich dich mal wieder dabei |supergri


 


..... was heisst denn das hinter Micha (offense)??? Dabei oder nicht???? |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... was heisst denn das hinter Micha (offense)??? Dabei oder nicht???? |uhoh:|uhoh:



Noch nich


----------



## Yupii (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wieso stehe ich noch nicht auf der ersten Seite ??
> Nur Sept. wäre kac.e#d...


Was ist, du Klappstuhl?:q


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Was ist, du Klappstuhl?:q



Reppi hat sich zurückstellen lassen, ich weiß nu auch nich wohin mit den 100Kg Vaseline #c


----------



## Yupii (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Reppi hat sich zurückstellen lassen, ich weiß nu auch nich wohin mit den 100Kg Vaseline #c



Och Eure Grausamkeit|supergri, vielleicht für euren Pilker Ritter:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Och Eure Grausamkeit|supergri, vielleicht für euren Pilker Ritter:vik:



Neneneneeee, eher für  Intriganten:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... was heisst denn das hinter Micha (offense)??? Dabei oder nicht???? |uhoh:|uhoh:







offense80 schrieb:


> Fazit: Kutter ab jetzt NO WAY
> Mc Fisch am liebsten EVERY DAY



Prinzessin Lillifee wurde konvertiert. |engel:


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Och Eure Grausamkeit|supergri, vielleicht für euren Pilker Ritter:vik:


 

..... kleiner mieser "Köderverschwender" :g. ()


----------



## Yupii (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... kleiner mieser "Köderverschwender" :g. ()


ohh, sind die Rohlinge fertig?;+:q:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> ohh, sind die Rohlinge fertig?;+:q:q:q:q



Du weißt ja wie du die transportierst.........ich sach nur  Vaseline. ........|bigeyes:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> ohh, sind die Rohlinge fertig?;+:q:q:q:q


 
jupp...... stecke ich die Tage in den Briefkasten  #6

(Nur die andere Form bekomme ich wohl nicht fertig, leider........ hätte ich auch gern mit nach Norge genommen. Dann eben grosse Jigköpfe #c.
Ich lasse demnächst spezielle Formen in Tschechien von Hand bauen........ dann gibt's "Unikate" von den "Killern" #6)


----------



## offense80 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich habe gerade erfahren, das wir eine große Familienfeier haben das We, und da kann ich leider nicht fehlen. Es tut mir echt leid, weil ich so gern mitgekommen wäre. Als einzige Prinzessin unter all den stattlichen Anglern :c


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade erfahren, das wir eine große Familienfeier haben das We, und da kann ich leider nicht fehlen. Es tut mir echt leid, weil ich so gern mitgekommen wäre. Als einzige Prinzessin unter all den stattlichen Anglern :c



Buhhuhuhuhu:c,wer bringt mich den nun abends ins Bett, an welchem Daumen soll ich nuckeln und wie soll ich die feindliche Machtübernahme aus Celle abwehren? :c Buhhuhuhuhu, wäääääääh, schluchz,winsel, heul , jammer :c:c


----------



## Yupii (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jupp...... stecke ich die Tage in den Briefkasten  #6


|jump:



> (Nur die andere Form bekomme ich wohl nicht fertig, leider........ hätte ich auch gern mit nach Norge genommen. Dann eben grosse Jigköpfe #c.
> Ich lasse demnächst spezielle Formen in Tschechien von Hand bauen........ dann gibt's "Unikate" von den "Killern" #6)


Dann wird sie halt erst im nächsten Jahr eingesetzt, ist auch egal. 
Sprichst du Universalgenie jetzt auch noch tchechisch;+


----------



## Yupii (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Buhhuhuhuhu:c,wer bringt mich den nun abends ins Bett, an welchem Daumen soll ich nuckeln und wie soll ich die feindliche Machtübernahme aus Celle abwehren? :c Buhhuhuhuhu, wäääääääh, schluchz,winsel, heul , jammer :c:c


Eure hochwohlgeborene Heulboje, Mann oder Memme??


----------



## lausi97 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Eure hochwohlgeborene Heulboje, Mann oder Memme??



Einsamer König. ......


----------



## Yupii (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Einsamer König. ......



Hmmm, das wäre ne Chance....:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> |jump:
> 
> Dann wird sie halt erst im nächsten Jahr eingesetzt, ist auch egal.
> Sprichst du Universalgenie jetzt auch noch tchechisch;+


 
Man versucht ja alles, aber der tag hat nur 24 Std...... (glaub ich)
Leute die "international" tätig sind..........


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Buhhuhuhuhu:c,wer bringt mich den nun abends ins Bett, an welchem Daumen soll ich nuckeln und wie soll ich die feindliche Machtübernahme aus Celle abwehren? :c Buhhuhuhuhu, wäääääääh, schluchz,winsel, heul , jammer :c:c



Vielleicht dann lieber nach Friedrichskoog ?

Da haben sie die Heulerauffangstation.


----------



## MS aus G (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Gibt es denn niemanden mehr, der dem Lausi seine Krone und das Zepter "entfischen" möchte. Ich glaube, so ein Angebot wird so schnell nicht wieder kommen!!! Also den Kalender herbei geholt, geschaut, Wochenende passt, hier angemeldet, viel "Spaß" im Trööt, noch mehr Spaß und Fisch auf der Tour und im vorbeigehen noch eine Rute gewinnen!!!

 Und das alles für ich sag mal mit allem Drum und Dran ca. 250 €. Ich weis wirklich nicht, was es daran noch zu überlegen gibt!!! Jetzt mal ran an die Tastatur und sich noch angemeldet!!!

 Gruß vom "Hofkoch" Mario


----------



## lausi97 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Gibt es denn niemanden mehr, der dem Lausi seine Krone und das Zepter "entfischen" möchte. Ich glaube, so ein Angebot wird so schnell nicht wieder kommen!!! Also den Kalender herbei geholt, geschaut, Wochenende passt, hier angemeldet, viel "Spaß" im Trööt, noch mehr Spaß und Fisch auf der Tour und im vorbeigehen noch eine Rute gewinnen!!!
> 
> Und das alles für ich sag mal mit allem Drum und Dran ca. 250 €. Ich weis wirklich nicht, was es daran noch zu überlegen gibt!!! Jetzt mal ran an die Tastatur und sich noch angemeldet!!!
> 
> Gruß vom "Hofkoch" Mario



Haste fein jeschrieben |good:#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Haste fein jeschrieben |good:#6




Ohne Frage !!!!
Ich wäre ja auch gerne dabei ..... - aber hattest ja meine PN bekommen #t



MS aus G schrieb:


> Gibt es denn niemanden mehr, der dem Lausi seine Krone *und das Zepter* "entfischen" möchte. und *im vorbeigehen noch eine Rute gewinnen*!!!



Ich glaube, Mario bezieht sich auf dieses hier :




HeinBlöd schrieb:


> dazu dann auch noch Krone und *Zepter* ( war nicht *die 'Rocke' das Zepter* unseres Hochwohlgeborenen |supergri ) von King Lausi I :g



Früher hatten Deinesgleichen ja einen Vorkoster für ihre Speisen.
Hab nie verstanden, warum ;+ |kopfkrat |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin , wo seit ihr denn #c? 

Hage , de Majestäten hier..........


----------



## offense80 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hagegage die Prinzessinin Rapante is dagegage


----------



## lausi97 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hagegage die Prinzessinin Rapante is dagegage



Lillifee........:l:l:l:l


----------



## lausi97 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So Freunde der gepflegten Nassangelei,letzte Ausfahrt heute,bevor wir den Sack zumachen..............,also los nu, schnell Frauchen gebauchpinselt und hier mitgefahren.

Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet's get readyyyyyyyyyyy to Doooooooooooooooor'schel


----------



## strignatz (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin, hab lange versucht den Termin zu verlegen, leider hat es nicht geklappt. Deswegen muss ich leider absagen. Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



strignatz schrieb:


> Moin Moin, hab lange versucht den Termin zu verlegen, leider hat es nicht geklappt. Deswegen muss ich leider absagen. Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!


 
Ok, kann man nicht ändern........ Danke für die Info


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Soooo Leute, sieht aus, als wenn wir nur ein grosses Haus und zwei Boote bräuchten?? 9 Mann bekommen wir aber auch irgendwie unter....... 

Warten wir diesen Tag (Abend) nochmal ab, dann wird morgen alles festgemacht. Können leider nicht länger warten...... hoffe, verstehen alle.
Evtl. brauchen wir mehr "Werbung" von einer schon gemachten Tour?! #c Ich kann nur sagen, alle Touren auf den Kuttern haben bislang richtig Spass gemacht. Nur konnten wir da die "Gegend" der Angelei nicht so sehr beeinflussen, was sich teilweise auch auf die Fänge auswirkte...... bei dieser Tour haben wir es in der Hand.  Da sollte was gehen...... 
(man muss sich nur nach dem Möwenschwärmen und den Sturmvögeln richten.....|bigeyes|kopfkrat#c )


----------



## MS aus G (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So Leute der Countdown läuft.... 3, ...2, ...1, ...eine geile Tour mit ein paar positiv "Verrückten" zu einem wirklich fairen Preis!!!

 Na Rolf das mit der "Werbung" kriegen wir ab Oktober sicherlich hin, dann müssen mehrere Touren pro Jahr geplant werden!!!

 Mit dem Haus sollte das eigentlich auch gehen! Und 2 Boote sind dann natürlich auch ausreichend!!!

 So Leuts jetzt noch mal ran, das ist Eure letzte Chance sich noch mit einzuklinken!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So gerade mit Matze telefonisch geplaudert, er ist so megasuper und macht uns da ein neues Angebot.In dem Preisrahmen, den wir schon festgelegt haben (könnt evtl. nen 10 er mehr sein).Werde euch gleich meine Kontodaten via PN schicken, sodass ihr mir schnellstmöglich die 180 Taler überweisen könnt.
Soviel sei schonmal verraten  3 B...........:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Werde euch gleich meine Kontodaten via PN schicken, sodass ihr mir schnellstmöglich die 180 Taler überweisen könnt.
> Soviel sei schonmal verraten 3 Brillies für die Frau springen dabei raus:q




Das ja mal ein ehrliches Staatsoberhaupt :q


Nicht böse gemeint, Eure Lausigkeit :m

Ist nur mein Frust :e, daß ich nicht mitkommen kann. :c
( wie gepinnt..... den Gebrüdern .... |krach: sei Dank...... )

Eure Exzellenz wissen, was ich meine |gr:

Drücke Euch allen auf jeden Fall alle Daumen, die ich mir bis dahin noch nicht abfiletiert habe, daß es eine Tour wird
- to tell the grandchildren about #6#6#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So gerade mit Matze telefonisch geplaudert, er ist so megasuper und macht uns da ein neues Angebot.In dem Preisrahmen, den wir schon festgelegt haben (könnt evtl. nen 10 er mehr sein).Werde euch gleich meine Kontodaten via PN schicken, sodass ihr mir schnellstmöglich die 180 Taler überweisen könnt.
> Soviel sei schonmal verraten 3 B...........:q


 

tja, so wie es aussieht, wird Matze uns dann wohl öfter "am Hals" haben #6#6


----------



## lausi97 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> tja, so wie es aussieht, wird Matze uns dann wohl öfter "am Hals" haben #6#6



So ist's geplant :q#6#6


----------



## lausi97 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das ja mal ein ehrliches Staatsoberhaupt :q
> 
> 
> Nicht böse gemeint, Eure Lausigkeit :m
> ...



Neneneneeee nicht Brillie's........Boiletten:q


----------



## Arki2k (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich melde mich auch nochmal - also ich kann es einfach nicht abschätzen - Finanzierung wird schwierig,  weil gerade das Geld einfach nicht da ist und da die Arbeit was Wünsche im Dienstplan so zuverlässig ist, wie ein Bus in Indien, bin ich leider raus - ggf. Verstecke ich mich in einem eurer Futteralle und wer mich findet muss durchfüttern.


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Guten Morgen zusammen, besonders unserem *Yupii*,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag du "alter Sack"  

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

Viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit wünsch ich dir !!!!!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch nochmal - also ich kann es einfach nicht abschätzen - Finanzierung wird schwierig, weil gerade das Geld einfach nicht da ist und da die Arbeit was Wünsche im Dienstplan so zuverlässig ist, wie ein Bus in Indien, bin ich leider raus - ggf. Verstecke ich mich in einem eurer Futteralle und wer mich findet muss durchfüttern.


 

Moin........ Danke dass du dich nochmal meldest. Die Teilnehmer stehen jetzt fest. 
Vieleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Asuflug und du bist dabei.......|kopfkrat


----------



## offense80 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Yupii Duppi Duuuuuuu

|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Hoch die Tassen, lass es dir heute gut gehen.


----------



## Reppi (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ; DU alter SACK|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Majestätische Glückwünsche,du Geburtstagsintrigant :q
Darfst auch mal die Rocke halten. |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Majestätische Glückwünsche,du Geburtstagsintrigant :q
> Darfst auch mal die Rocke halten. |supergri


 


...... so so, "Rocke" nennst du ihn jetzt also |kopfkrat|rolleyes (bäh) :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... so so, "Rocke" nennst du ihn jetzt also |kopfkrat|rolleyes (bäh) :q:q



eigentlich "Rocky",wollt aber nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Yupii,
warst du gestern noch am Briefkasten?


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Point of no Return ist überschritten......Wegezoll ist raus


----------



## bernie (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Point of no Return ist überschritten......Wegezoll ist raus



Dieter äääähhhh Dito


----------



## lausi97 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Point of no Return ist überschritten......Wegezoll ist raus



Schätzeken , du weißt, dadurch datt diss Reppitier nich mitfährt, muss du herhalten :l:l:k


----------



## Yupii (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke Mädelz für die Glückwüsche#6

@ Eure wohlgeborene Gehässigkeit:q
da mir gerade Eure Schergen (Steuereintreiber) mein letztes Geld entrissen haben um Eure Schatztruhen zu füllen, gibt es heute abend keinen Puderzucker in Euren............, statt dessen nehmen wir weißen und braunen Kandis mit scharfen Kanten, wegen Masochist und so..:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Schätzeken , du weißt, dadurch datt diss Reppitier nich mitfährt, muss du herhalten :l:l:k




Reppi hat im Moment ne ganz andere Mission zu erfüllen: Der beamt sich gerade zurück in die Zukunft. Zumindest läßt sein Countdownzähler das vermuten. :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Danke Mädelz für die Glückwüsche#6
> 
> @ Eure wohlgeborene Gehässigkeit:q
> da mir gerade Eure Schergen (Steuereintreiber) mein letztes Geld entrissen haben um Eure Schatztruhen zu füllen, gibt es heute abend keinen Puderzucker in Euren............, statt dessen nehmen wir weißen und braunen Kandis mit scharfen Kanten, wegen Masochist und so..:q:q



Mein lieber, 
dazu musst du wissen, dass ich halber Ostfriese bin und mich mit Kandis auskenne |supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin
auch von mir Yupii |birthday: viel Glück und Gesundheit wünscht Dir Norbert.

Nartürlich auch den anderen Boardies ein Hallo#hund unserer Matjestät auch viel Glück beim Dorscheln vom Kleinboot.



mfg nobbi


----------



## MS aus G (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Natürlich gibt es auch vom "Hofkoch" die allerbesten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!!!

 Die königlichen Brieftauben (eine allein kann den schweren Säckl ja nicht tragen) sind auf dem Weg ins "Lausiland". Die haben großes Glück gehabt, ich hatte die Messer gerade schön scharf gemacht, die wären beinahe in der Suppe gelandet!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nartürlich auch den anderen Boardies ein Hallo#hund unserer Matjestät auch viel Glück beim Dorscheln vom Kleinboot.
> 
> 
> 
> mfg nobbi



Moinmoin nobbi, 

schön von dir zu hören und danke für das Daumen drücken im Oktober #6


----------



## lausi97 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch vom "Hofkoch" die allerbesten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!!!
> 
> Die königlichen Brieftauben (eine allein kann den schweren Säckl ja nicht tragen) sind auf dem Weg ins "Lausiland". Die haben großes Glück gehabt, ich hatte die Messer gerade schön scharf gemacht, die wären beinahe in der Suppe gelandet!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Wie jut das , dass Täubchen sind und keine Kühe......|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke an die restlichen Mädelz für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Danke an die restlichen Mädelz für die Glückwünsche




Nun hätte ich doch vom ganzen "Boardie Dorscheln vorbereiten" das Geburtstagskind übersehen: Alles gute auch von mir #6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> auch von mir Yupii |birthday: viel Glück und Gesundheit wünscht Dir Norbert.
> 
> Nartürlich auch den anderen Boardies ein Hallo#hund unserer Matjestät auch viel Glück beim Dorscheln vom Kleinboot.
> ...


 
Moin Moin Nobbi, wirklich schön wieder von dir zu hören #6. Hoffe es geht dir gut!!!
Wir werden da auf unserer Tour schon ein paar Bildchen machen und berichten, wie wir den Kleinen Belt "erleichtert" haben:q:q
Hoffe, wir sehen uns bald mal wieder......   
 #h


----------



## lausi97 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So, die ersten Champagner und Kaviar Tantiemen sind eingegangen


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So, die ersten Champagner und Kaviar Tantiemen sind eingegangen


 

Tatsächlich???|bigeyes..... ich dachte bei euch wird das Geld aus einem anderen Ort mit der Postkutsche zur Bank gebracht??


----------



## lausi97 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Tatsächlich???|bigeyes..... ich dachte bei euch wird das Geld aus einem anderen Ort mit der Postkutsche zur Bank gebracht??



Auch, hin und wieder.........


----------



## Yupii (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Nun hätte ich doch vom ganzen "Boardie Dorscheln vorbereiten" das Geburtstagskind übersehen: Alles gute auch von mir #6#6


Danke


----------



## lausi97 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Gebucht:vik:,schaut euch ma datt Fideo von Haus Raevebaek an:vik::vik::vik:#6#6 " dieser Moment, wenn du bücking alles richtig gemacht hast":vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Gebucht:vik:,schaut euch ma datt Fideo von Haus Raevebaek an:vik::vik::vik:#6#6 " dieser Moment, wenn du bücking alles richtig gemacht hast":vik:




Gut, das Du im Whirpool schläfst. Sonst würde es dort für 9 Mann eng werden. Oder sind wir jetzt nur 8 Leute???


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gut, das Du im Whirpool schläfst. Sonst würde es dort für 9 Mann eng werden. Oder sind wir jetzt nur 8 Leute???


 
...... hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt #c


----------



## lausi97 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gut, das Du im Whirpool schläfst. Sonst würde es dort für 9 Mann eng werden. Oder sind wir jetzt nur 8 Leute???



Neneneneeee sind 9,gebucht 2 Häuser und 3 Boote, also genügend Platz.Ein Haus wo wir alle gepasst hätten, war nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## MS aus G (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Na dann ist die Belegung ja auch schon geklärt. Die 8 Untertanen in Matzes Haus und der "König" im extra Palast!!!

 Wie groß ist das extra Haus? Könnten sich dann noch 3 Leuts mit anmelden, oder? Denn mit 4 Personen lässt sich auf den Booten sehr gut angeln.

 Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, das ich dann in der folgenden Woche 2 Wochen nach LL fahre. Ich glaub ich muss mir noch eine größere Gefriertruhe zulegen!!!

 Und noch mal eine allgemeine Tourfrage: Gibt es jemanden mit irgendwelchen Allergien oder Unverträglichkeiten, oder etwas, was er auf gar keinen Fall essen würde?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Na dann ist die Belegung ja auch schon geklärt. Die 8 Untertanen in Matzes Haus und der "König" im extra Palast!!!
> 
> Wie groß ist das extra Haus? Könnten sich dann noch 3 Leuts mit anmelden, oder? Denn mit 4 Personen lässt sich auf den Booten sehr gut angeln.
> 
> ...



Zum 2.Haus kann ich noch nix sagen, denke aber das es groß genug für 4 ist.
Da sind noch 2 Jungs , die aufgrund der Arbeit erst kurzfristig mitkönnten.

Was die Unverträglichkeit angeht, bei mir ist's Fisch.Jaja nu hab ich die Lacher auf meiner Seite.........|uhoh:


----------



## MS aus G (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann fällt mein schon überlegter Schmandmatjes mit Pellkartoffeln ja schonmal weg. Schade!

 Oh darf ich dann überhaupt mitfahren, denn das "S" aus MS ist ja auch ein Fisch.

 Gruß Mario Scholle!!!


----------



## lausi97 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Dann fällt mein schon überlegter Schmandmatjes mit Pellkartoffeln ja schonmal weg. Schade!
> 
> Oh darf ich dann überhaupt mitfahren, denn das "S" aus MS ist ja auch ein Fisch.
> 
> Gruß Mario Scholle!!!



Esse die Pellkartoffeln auch nur mit Butter......
Der absolute Hammer ist aber, ich bin Fischwirt mit Fischgeschäft...


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Zum 2.Haus kann ich noch nix sagen, denke aber das es groß genug für 4 ist.
> Da sind noch 2 Jungs , die aufgrund der Arbeit erst kurzfristig mitkönnten.
> 
> Was die Unverträglichkeit angeht, bei mir ist's Fisch.Jaja nu hab ich die Lacher auf meiner Seite.........|uhoh:


 

Lausi, aber auch den beiden "potentiellen" Mitfahrern sollten wir eine Art "Frist" setzen...... #c, bringt ja nix wenn wir "bis 2 Wochen vorher" warten und evtl. andere aufgrund zu später Absage dann nicht mit könnten, oder wie seht ihr das? (Soll nicht bestimmt nicht böse gemeint sein....)

Allergien.... hm, Allergien, nö.....nur wenn's zu wenig ist . Und dein Fisch mit Pellkartoffeln ist sehr willkommen...... Lausi kann sich ja Spiegeleier braten


----------



## lausi97 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi, aber auch den beiden "potentiellen" Mitfahrern sollten wir eine Art "Frist" setzen...... #c, bringt ja nix wenn wir "bis 2 Wochen vorher" warten und evtl. andere aufgrund zu später Absage dann nicht mit könnten, oder wie seht ihr das? (Soll nicht bestimmt nicht böse gemeint sein....)
> 
> Allergien.... hm, Allergien, nö.....nur wenn's zu wenig ist . Und dein Fisch mit Pellkartoffeln ist sehr willkommen...... Lausi kann sich ja Spiegeleier braten




Jupp hast eigentlich recht, nur die können das erst im August sagen.Aber wenn sich bis dahin noch 2-3 andere finden, wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst, gell


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hallo,  im 2ten Haus habt ihr genauso viel Platz wie in meinem Haus Rævebæk. Da könnt ihr euch es richtig gut gehen lassen.
Hier der link von dansommer

http://www.dansommer.de/p/d1187


Lg


----------



## lausi97 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Oh Mann  Matze, da können wa dann Ringelpietz mit Anfassen spielen :q:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich möchte keine Details....|bigeyes

LG


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Platzprobleme gibt's also nicht. Nicht traurig sein, Lausi :q
Wird auch so kuschelig #6

Ich war heute nach dem Grillen noch an der Elbe und hab für morgen Filet besorgt....


----------



## MS aus G (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann mal ein dickes Petri zum schönen Zander!!!

 Ihr habt das so gut. Wir hier an der Weser müssen bis 01.06. warten bis wir irgendeinen Raubfischköder benutzen dürfen.

 Ich hätte da noch eine Frage an Matze: Gibt es in den Häusern die schönen Toaster aus Dänemark, wo man die Toastscheiben drauflegen muss? Oder wollen wir Aufbackbrötchen nehmen? Ich wäre für das Toastbrot.

 Dann hab ich schon mal eine kleine Frühstücksaufstellung.

 Kaffee, Tee? (brauche ich nicht), Milch, Zucker, Toast (oder Brötchen?), Margarine (oder Butter?), Wurstaufschnitt (Jagdwurst, Bierschinken, Kochschinken, Salami,...), Käseaufschnitt (gemischt), Marmelade (wer Selbstgemachte zu Hause hat bitte mitbringen, ist 1000x besser als Schwartau oder ähnliches), brauchen wir sonst was süßes, Müsli, Nutella,...? (brauch ich nicht, bin eher der "deftige" und als Abschluss ne Marmelade) und ein schönes gekochtes Ei!!!

 Das wäre für mich schonmal ein guter Start in den Tag! Wenn jemand noch was hinzufügen möchte, bitte ich euch es zu sagen. Sekt, Lachs und Kaviar hab ich jetzt mal weggelassen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke Mario #6

Ich starte den Tag grundsätzlich mit nem Becher Kaffee. Können auch mal zwei werden. Gegen ein frisches Weißbrot mit dick Butter und Nutella habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Toast oder Brötchen sind natürlich auch ok. Fleischsalat, Salami und Zwiebelmett nehm ich auch ganz gerne, wenn das Frühstück mal etwas ausgiebiger ausfällt. 
Wie machen wir das überhaupt mit der Verpflegung? Einer kauft ein und dann wird geteilt? Ist etwas schwierig bei zwei Häusern. Oder machen wir in einem Haus jeden Tag ein Frühstücksbüffet und essen gemeinsam? Mittags, bzw Abends dann wieder alle an einem Tisch? 
Bei zwei Gruppen, die unabhängig von einander essen, wäre ich dann gerne in dem Haus wo Du bist, da Du ja angedeutet hast, das Du gerne kochst. Helfende Hände wären Dir dann sicher :m


----------



## Yupii (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Zum Frühstück brauche ich das süße Zeuch nicht. Ich bin mit Wurst, Käse und Ei zufrieden:q

@ Majetetix
dann kann ich dich ja endlich mit Fisch um die Ecke bringen:q:q:q:q

In der neuen Kutter & Küste ist ein Bericht über unseren Gastgeber


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi, aber auch den beiden "potentiellen" Mitfahrern sollten wir eine Art "Frist" setzen...... #c, bringt ja nix wenn wir "bis 2 Wochen vorher" warten und evtl. andere aufgrund zu später Absage dann nicht mit könnten, oder wie seht ihr das? (Soll nicht bestimmt nicht böse gemeint sein....)



Rolf, vollkommen in Ordnung !

War bei mir in der Vergangenheit halt 'nicht unmöglich'......, daß ich am Mi. oder Do. abend noch einen Anruf von Cheffe bekam, mich doch 'bitte' am nächsten Montag morgen um 08.00 Uhr Ortszeit in Detroit / Charlotte / Chicago / Memphis beim Kunden oder zum Meeting einzufinden..... 
Und dann hieß es halt wieder LH001 am Sonntag morgen um 06.00 Uhr #q.
Das ist halt der leidige Teil des Brötchen verdienen in meinem Fall #t
Ich wäre super gerne dabei - wollte es aber lieber gleich vorweg sagen, als 2 Tage vorher evtl. dann doch wieder stornieren zu müssen.
Nicht als Ausrede - nur zur Erklärung.
Olaf


----------



## lausi97 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Danke Mario #6
> 
> Ich starte den Tag grundsätzlich mit nem Becher Kaffee. Können auch mal zwei werden. Gegen ein frisches Weißbrot mit dick Butter und Nutella habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Toast oder Brötchen sind natürlich auch ok. Fleischsalat, Salami und Zwiebelmett nehm ich auch ganz gerne, wenn das Frühstück mal etwas ausgiebiger ausfällt.
> Wie machen wir das überhaupt mit der Verpflegung? Einer kauft ein und dann wird geteilt? Ist etwas schwierig bei zwei Häusern. Oder machen wir in einem Haus jeden Tag ein Frühstücksbüffet und essen gemeinsam? Mittags, bzw Abends dann wieder alle an einem Tisch?
> Bei zwei Gruppen, die unabhängig von einander essen, wäre ich dann gerne in dem Haus wo Du bist, da Du ja angedeutet hast, das Du gerne kochst. Helfende Hände wären Dir dann sicher :m



Ich merke schon, wir zwei werden uns blendend verstehen #6

Einkauf würde ich sagen macht einer und dann durch alle geteilt, lass uns mal hören was Rolf dazu sagt, er hat da mehr Erfahrung mit sovielen.

Was das Essen angeht, gedacht ist alle zusammen in einem Haus, da kann man dann Dumm Tüch quatschen und Fachsimpeln. 

@HeinBlöd, alles wird gut........

Der Bericht ist nicht schlecht......


----------



## lausi97 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ich möchte keine Details....|bigeyes
> 
> LG



Warum nicht? 

Schaaaaalalalalaaaa.......He look's like a very Brown Boy tschatscha.......


----------



## MS aus G (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das mit dem Essen einkaufen würd ich auch übernehmen, dann durch die Personen teilen!!! Bis, ich sag mal, 12 Personen würde ich auch sagen, dass wir in einem Haus Essen, bzw. Frühstücken. Bei, wieder erwarten, mehr Leuten könnte es platztechnisch schwierig werden. 

 Zum Mittag ist es meine Meinung, wir wollen ja Angeln, das jedes Boot sich ein paar Stullen schmiert, denn Zeit zum reinfahren, und dann noch was kochen,.... haben wir dann nicht!!! Und Abends gibt es dann lecker vom Grill, oder so ähnlich.

 Wir händeln das in LL z.B. so, das jeder eine Mettwurst, Stracke, ganze Jagdwurst oder ähnliches mitbringt, und dann wird gegen mittag eine halbe Stunde mal nicht geangelt, sondern großzügig an der Wurst geschnitten, mit 2 Scheiben Brot noch ein Becher Kaffee, oder eine schön heiße Brühe von M...i oder K...r, die macht im November müde Männer munter!!! Und dann geht es mit neuem Elan wieder den Dorschen an den Kragen!!! Es muss jetzt natürlich nicht jeder eine Wurst mitbringen, die würde ich dann natürlich für die 2 Ausfahrten auch besorgen. Wie sind da Eure Meinungen zu?

 Einen hab ich dann aber doch noch. 

 Thema Kaltgetränke: Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, wie wir das händeln!?! Ich habe bis jetzt in meinen ca. 40 Langelandangelurlauben noch nicht einen Schnaps getrunken, und das soll auch so bleiben!!! Jetzt könnte ich, sagen wir mal 5 Kästen Pils mitbringen, wie gesagt, T5 mit langem Radstand, nur dann geht es los. Der eine möchte das Bier x, der nächste das Bier y und der übernächste das Bier xy!!! Mein Favorit dabei ist z.B. Ve....s. Das müsste eigentlich jedem schmecken, oder sind die Biergeschmäcker so unterschiedlich? Wie seht Ihr das? Ich sehe das halt so, dann muss keiner jemanden Fragen: Darf ich mal ein Bier von dir? Oder so ähnlich. Und wenn jemand 5 Flaschen mehr trinkt hab ich da auch kein Problem mit!!! Abgezählt wird nicht!!! Und wer halt einen Kleinen, Klaren, Braunen oder so trinken möchte, der soll den dann bitte selbst mitbringen. Trinken eigentlich alle Bier? Alkohlfreies (Cola, Fanta, Sprite,...) würde ich natürlich auch besorgen (aber nicht so viel!!!).

 Das soll als Input erstmal genügen, kann sich ja jeder mal seine Gedanken und Meinungen zu bilden, und sie hier kund tun. Sollte ich was vergessen haben, natürlich dann auch sofort was sagen, oder ist jemand ganz anderer Meinung, auch egal. Einfach posten und gut ist!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das mit dem Essen einkaufen würd ich auch übernehmen, dann durch die Personen teilen!!! Bis, ich sag mal, 12 Personen würde ich auch sagen, dass wir in einem Haus Essen, bzw. Frühstücken. Bei, wieder erwarten, mehr Leuten könnte es platztechnisch schwierig werden.
> 
> Zum Mittag ist es meine Meinung, wir wollen ja Angeln, das jedes Boot sich ein paar Stullen schmiert, denn Zeit zum reinfahren, und dann noch was kochen,.... haben wir dann nicht!!! Und Abends gibt es dann lecker vom Grill, oder so ähnlich.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6#6 und die 5L Cola die ich trinke ,kann ich och selbst mitbringen(darf nix Alk).

Meinst du mit Ve.....s diese plörre aus Grevenstein,schüttel......


----------



## lausi97 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Isch dreh durch,datt is noch so lange:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## MS aus G (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja die "Plörre" meine ich. Da kannst Du doch fast zu Fuß hingehen, oder?

 Sach ma lebst Du eigentlich noch!?! Kein Fisch, kein Pils, Nichtraucher wahrscheinlich auch noch!?! Das müssen wir dann auch noch abklären, wegen dem Rauchen! Wir sollten das so machen, das im Haus *nicht* geraucht wird, oder? Ok dann bin ich zwar mehr vor der Tür als drinnen, aber egal!!!

 Ich werde dann schon auch genug alkoholfreie Getränke besorgen, nur beim Pils wärest Du dann raus! Das kann man ja rausrechnen, muss ich auf LL auch immer. Da haben wir auch einen fast Anti, der trinkt auch keinen Alkohol!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Sowieso Nichtraucher Häuser...#6


----------



## lausi97 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ja die "Plörre" meine ich. Da kannst Du doch fast zu Fuß hingehen, oder?
> 
> Sach ma lebst Du eigentlich noch!?! Kein Fisch, kein Pils, Nichtraucher wahrscheinlich auch noch!?! Das müssen wir dann auch noch abklären, wegen dem Rauchen! Wir sollten das so machen, das im Haus *nicht* geraucht wird, oder? Ok dann bin ich zwar mehr vor der Tür als drinnen, aber egal!!!
> 
> ...



Kann ich hinspucken........:q

Noch lebe ich,hat was mit meiner nichtmehrvorhandenen Niere zu tun.......

Was das Rauchen angeht Mario sehen wir uns draussen,was für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist draussen zu Rauchen bei sovielen.

Essens und Getränkeplan machen wa dann aber zeitnah,nu noch nicht......|supergri|supergri

|wavey:lausi


P.S. Kind ist auch adoptiert......:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Sowieso Nichtraucher Häuser...#6


Selbstverständlich.......#6


----------



## MS aus G (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Es geht auch erstmal nur um die Meinungen der Mitfahrer. Je früher das geklärt ist desto besser. Nachher hat man dann nur Stress oder vergisst die Hälfte, oder jemand fühlt sich übergangen oder ...!!! 

 Genauso sollte man schon ungefähr klären, wie wir uns Fahrtechnisch aufstellen, wer fährt mit wem, wo kann jemand evtl. zusteigen, fährt schon jemand Sonntag Abend?, das sind alles Sachen, die schon im Vorfeld abgeklärt werden sollten. Ich schreibe ja auch immer dazu, wie Ihr das seht!!! Das alles sind halt Erfahrungswerte der vielen LL Reisen, und nachher vergisst man doch immer was!!! Diese ganzen Diskussionen machen doch auch die Vorfreude viel "erträglicher", und es kann jeder seinen Senf und seine Meinung dazu abgeben!!!

 Nochmal was anderes: Mit den 9 Personen kommen wir ja nicht auf die Summe des Angebotes, sollen wir dann noch den Rest überweisen? 

 Die Scholle hat Fragen über Fragen, ich weis!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das mit dem Essen einkaufen würd ich auch übernehmen, dann durch die Personen teilen!!! Bis, ich sag mal, 12 Personen würde ich auch sagen, dass wir in einem Haus Essen, bzw. Frühstücken. Bei, wieder erwarten, mehr Leuten könnte es platztechnisch schwierig werden.
> 
> Zum Mittag ist es meine Meinung, wir wollen ja Angeln, das jedes Boot sich ein paar Stullen schmiert, denn Zeit zum reinfahren, und dann noch was kochen,.... haben wir dann nicht!!! Und Abends gibt es dann lecker vom Grill, oder so ähnlich.
> 
> ...


 

Moin Mario,
genau so sehe ich das auch und stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Lecker Frühstück (rustikal oder wie jeder mag, so mit Nute..a und Marmelade) und für die Ausfahrt Brote und was zu Trinken #6. Abends dann lecker Grill oder ne andere warme Mahlzeit. Ich persönlich brauche keinen Schnapes..... aber wie du schon sagtest, soll doch bitte jeder für sich mitbringen. (Dann passtes auch....|rolleyes)
Biertechnisch bin ich da für alles offen....... Cola, Fanta etc. .... ich glaube da reicht ein Kiste für die Allgemeinheit?! Sollte jemand mehr brauchen, bitte selbst mitbringen.
Und so wie ich hier raushöre, hast du auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit so einer Gruppenverpflegung. #6
Aber bitte, wir wollen dir das hier nicht aufdrängen, jeder kann da mit anfassen und helfen......


----------



## lausi97 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann fackeln wa nich lang rum,Mario mach du das mit di Verpflegung so wie du meinst,denke das passt dann.

Was die Restkohle angeht,evtl. fahren ja noch ein, zwei Bekloppte :q mit,wenn nicht,machen wa das Vorort,oder?

Fahrgemeinschaften sind das beste,wenn du nen T5 hast, passen da ja schon 6-7 Männers rein.Ich hab nen Pickup mit großer Ladefläche,da können auch 3(bequem) - 4(wird dann enger) mit.Müssten uns dann nen zentralen Treffpunkt raussuchen.Ich fahr z.B. via A2 erst zum Rolf und dann noch evtl. den Yupii  samt  Chong abholen.Dann weiter über die A7.

Tscha

Thorsten


----------



## MS aus G (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab ja bislang noch nicht alle "gehört", wäre nett, wenn sich auch die anderen nochmal kurz dazu äußern!!! Dann können wir ein Thema abschließen und das nächste angehen.

 Es gibt nämlich noch eine Sache, die mir sehr am Herzen liegt. Wir müssen, den Fisch, sollten wir welchen fangen, ja auch verarbeiten, bzw. filetieren, einfrieren,...! Da ja unsere Hauptbeute der Dorsch sein wird/soll, bin ich immer der Meinung, das man den erzielten Erfolg, Sprich Anzahl der Portionen, durch die Teilnehmer aufteilen sollte!!! Jeder hat dann die gleiche Anzahl an Dorsch, egal, ob er nun 5 gefangen hat oder 50. Wie seht Ihr das?

 Dann gibt es auf den Booten kein durcheinander, in den Truhen nicht, niemand muss irgendwo seinen Namen drauf schreiben oder ähnliches.

 Wer natürlich irgendetwas "besonderes" fängt, Seelachs, Plattfisch, Forelle, Lachs, Buckelwal,..., bekommt den natürlich persönlich dazu!!! So ist es meiner Meinung immer am gerechtesten, da jeder mal einen schlechten Tag haben kann!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich fahr z.B. via A2 erst zum Rolf und dann noch evtl. den Yupii  samt  Chong abholen.Dann weiter über die A7.
> 
> Tscha
> 
> Thorsten


Genau so eure Durchlocht:q
Du darfst dann in deiner Kutsche hinten sitzen, weil Fahren sich für ein hochherrschaftliches Teil nicht geziehmt:vik::vik:.


----------



## Yupii (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hab ja bislang noch nicht alle "gehört", wäre nett, wenn sich auch die anderen nochmal kurz dazu äußern!!! Dann können wir ein Thema abschließen und das nächste angehen.


Zum Essen hatte ich ja schon gesagt, Süßes brauch ich nicht, alles andere ist auch für mich völlig ausreichend. Getränke reicht mir auch nur Bier an Alkoholika, auf`m Boot kommt für mich nur Alkoholfreies in Frage.


----------



## MS aus G (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Was sagen denn Dein Schwager, JesseJ, Bernie und der Jens zu der Essens- und Trinkenthematik?

 Auf dem Boot würde ich das auch unterschreiben, wir sind aber alle alt genug, das das jeder für sich entscheiden muss, aber bitte nicht so, das wir den Hafenkran holen müssen um jemanden aus dem Boot zu heben!!! Auf LL trinken wir auch unser FeierabendwiederindenHafenfahrBier, aber muss ja nicht!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hab ja bislang noch nicht alle "gehört", wäre nett, wenn sich auch die anderen nochmal kurz dazu äußern!!! Dann können wir ein Thema abschließen und das nächste angehen.
> 
> Es gibt nämlich noch eine Sache, die mir sehr am Herzen liegt. Wir müssen, den Fisch, sollten wir welchen fangen, ja auch verarbeiten, bzw. filetieren, einfrieren,...! Da ja unsere Hauptbeute der Dorsch sein wird/soll, bin ich immer der Meinung, das man den erzielten Erfolg, Sprich Anzahl der Portionen, durch die Teilnehmer aufteilen sollte!!! Jeder hat dann die gleiche Anzahl an Dorsch, egal, ob er nun 5 gefangen hat oder 50. Wie seht Ihr das?
> 
> ...



Was das filetieren angeht is mir wumpe, nehme die im Ganzen mit , Schwiegermutter reißt mir den Kopp ab bei Filets, die will Gräten lutschen


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Was das filetieren angeht is mir wumpe, nehme die im Ganzen mit , Schwiegermutter reißt mir den Kopp ab bei Filets, die will Gräten lutschen


 
So, wieder zu hause....... (gibt Länder, da tragen die Männer Röcke |rolleyes..... na ja ;+)

........ich sehe das auch wie Mario, alles Gefangene in einen Topf und zu gleichen Teilen...... wenn einer was Besonderes fängt, soll er mitnehmen. Was die Fischgrösse oder das persönliche Mindestmass angeht, das sollten wir (auch wenn wir "schlecht" fangen sollten), schon hoch ansetzen. Entscheiden wir aber vor Ort ??!!

Lausi, du solltest besser ganze Fische mit nach hause bringen...... sonst gibt das echt "Lack" |gr:


----------



## MS aus G (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Sind denn alle anderen im Kurzurlaub ohne i-net? Gebt doch mal Euren Senf dazu!!!

 Wie "schlecht" fangen!?! Ich will Geschichte schreiben!!! Dorsche mit Kopf und Schwanz brauche ich nicht. Es müssen schon schöne Filets sein. Wegen mir noch mit Haut, ich bevorzuge jedoch ohne Haut. Den größten fängt hoffentlich unsere königliche Hoheit, denn sonst haben wir ja keinen Spaß mehr im Board!!!

 Oh, oh wir verteilen schon die Fische, die wir noch gar nicht gefangen haben!!! Zum Maß: ich sage jetzt mal eine Zahl: 45cm, da ich glaube, das die Durchschnittsgröße im kleinen Belt doch etwas niedriger ist als auf LL. Ich lass mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren und sage dann: 50cm, allerdings ein schöner 48 ist wirklich nicht zu verachten und zu schade zum releasen! Wenn das Boot mit 50+ voll ist, ist das ok, aber sonst würde ich eher einen größeren releasen. Meine Erfahrung ist, das die Filets bei ich sage mal 45-75cm am Besten sind.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Sind denn alle anderen im Kurzurlaub ohne i-net? Gebt doch mal Euren Senf dazu!!!
> 
> Wie "schlecht" fangen!?! Ich will Geschichte schreiben!!! Dorsche mit Kopf und Schwanz brauche ich nicht. Es müssen schon schöne Filets sein. Wegen mir noch mit Haut, ich bevorzuge jedoch ohne Haut. Den größten fängt hoffentlich unsere königliche Hoheit, denn sonst haben wir ja keinen Spaß mehr im Board!!!
> 
> ...


 
Moin Mario,
was die Verpflegung angeht....... machen wir so (sag ich jetzt mal!!) Wir "bieten ja ein gutes Frühstück etc. an".

#6 Du als "Verpflegungsminister" übernimmst bitte den Einkauf, wir verlassen uns da auf deine Erfahrung!! 

Kaltgetränke bitte die "Grundausstattung" (Bier, Cola etc.). Wer Schnappes möchte, bitte selbst mitbringen.....

Fisch: Alles in einen Topf und dann zu gleichen Teilen . (Sollte jemand nicht einverstanden sein, bitte melden oder seinen Fisch kennzeichnen) |rolleyes

...... bei Einwänden, bitte hier Laut geben


----------



## lausi97 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ist aber schon klar, das wir den Yupii in Verlegenheit bringen. Soviel Fisch hat er ja noch nie mit nach Hause gebracht. Oder baut Rolf den Ultimativen Pilker und Yupii wirft und hakt die Dorsche für uns alle, sodass wir nur noch Drillen müssen |supergri.Königlicher Drill Inspektor..........


----------



## bernie (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hab ja bislang noch nicht alle "gehört", wäre nett, wenn sich auch die anderen nochmal kurz dazu äußern!!! Dann können wir ein Thema abschließen und das nächste angehen.
> 
> Es gibt nämlich noch eine Sache, die mir sehr am Herzen liegt. Wir müssen, den Fisch, sollten wir welchen fangen, ja auch verarbeiten, bzw. filetieren, einfrieren,...! Da ja unsere Hauptbeute der Dorsch sein wird/soll, bin ich immer der Meinung, das man den erzielten Erfolg, Sprich Anzahl der Portionen, durch die Teilnehmer aufteilen sollte!!! Jeder hat dann die gleiche Anzahl an Dorsch, egal, ob er nun 5 gefangen hat oder 50. Wie seht Ihr das?
> 
> ...



Moin Mario,

das mit den Fischen (teilen) machen wir Anbeginn der Zeiten ebenso!!!
Nur "Sonderfische" kann sich jeder resevieren wenn er mag.
Jens sieht das ebenso, da er ja immer mit mir gefahren ist 
Sprich: Wir sind beide DAFÜR.

Das mit der Verpflegung solltes Du in die Hand nehmen, da es offensichtlich bei Dir in allerbesten Händen ist! :m

Wegen der Fahrerei müssen wir uns mal kurzschliessen, wir wohnen ja fast nebeneinander ;-)
Jens würde dann hier bei mir pennen und wir könnten uns in Hardegsen oder so treffen.... ist ja noch Zeit das zu bequatschen....


----------



## MS aus G (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hallo Bernie, wenn ich zur Autobahn (A7) fahre dann fahr ich an Adelebsen dran vorbei. Ich fahre nicht über Uslar sondern Offensen/Adelebsen, wohnst Du direkt in Adelebsen wäre es also kein Umweg für mich!?!  

 Von wo kommt dann der JesseJ? 
 Bleiben dann auch alle bis zum Montag?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ist aber schon klar, das wir den Yupii in Verlegenheit bringen. Soviel Fisch hat er ja noch nie mit nach Hause gebracht. Oder baut Rolf den Ultimativen Pilker und Yupii wirft und hakt die Dorsche für uns alle, sodass wir nur noch Drillen müssen |supergri.Königlicher Drill Inspektor..........


 

..... da hast du Recht, Yupii's Frau wird sich wundern .
Ich werde einen "Tour-Pilker" für uns bauen....... ich schätze mal einen Spitzkopf in 65 oder 85Gr?! 
(Matze bekommt auch einen als Erinnerung |rolleyes)

Ach ja, schaut mal in die neue K&K, da ist ein schöner Bericht von Mommark Charterboot etc. #6

Matze,
machst ne gute Figur auf den Bildern ......#6


----------



## MS aus G (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf, hast Du für mich auch was leichteres im Angebot? So 30-50gr.? Ich muss gestehen, ich bin da so mehr der Ultra-Leicht Dorschangler, ich habe in den 90igern sogar mit der 10m Kopfrute schöne Dorsche gefangen, mir 5gr Twister und einen Doppelschwanz, ging die Post ab. Das war ein Spaß!!! Zu der Zeit konnte man aber auch noch Dorsch fangen, wie die Sau! Das ist mittlerweile etwas komplizierter geworden.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> ich habe in den 90igern sogar mit der 10m Kopfrute schöne Dorsche gefangen, mir 5gr Twister und einen Doppelschwanz, ging die Post ab.
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
 Ich wollte zur Boardie-Tour 3 ja auch die 13 mtr. Stippe mitnehmen; bin aber ausgelacht worden.
 Wusste doch, daß DAS der Geheimköder gewesen wäre :c


----------



## lausi97 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Rolf, hast Du für mich auch was leichteres im Angebot? So 30-50gr.? Ich muss gestehen, ich bin da so mehr der Ultra-Leicht Dorschangler, ich habe in den 90igern sogar mit der 10m Kopfrute schöne Dorsche gefangen, mir 5gr Twister und einen Doppelschwanz, ging die Post ab. Das war ein Spaß!!! Zu der Zeit konnte man aber auch noch Dorsch fangen, wie die Sau! Das ist mittlerweile etwas komplizierter geworden.
> 
> Gruß Mario



Kopfrute|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hej Rolf, prima auf den Pilker freue ich mich schon #6

Ja die "Figur" wurde gut mit Photoshop bearbeitet glaube ich|supergri....

Finde auch es ist ein prima Bericht geworden, nur die Limbo Bootstypen hat Rainer Korn nicht ganz richtig erwähnt....

Lg


----------



## MS aus G (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das ist kein Anglerlatein!!! Ich bringe mal eine ganze Reihe Fotos mit, die sind echt Sehenswert!!! Ist immer wieder interressant, zu sehen, wie sich die Zeit bzw. die Methoden geändert haben!!! Denn auch wir haben mit 200gr. Pilker und Tannenbäumen angefangen. Anfang der 90iger gab es ja sowas wie Internet, Echolot (gerade so eben, aber sau teuer), GPS, Windfinder, DMI noch nicht. Da wollte der Dorsch noch gesucht und gefunden werden. 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@HeinBlöd,

 da hättest Du wahrscheinlich Probleme bekommen auf Grund zu kommen. Ich habe die Kopfrute (war allerdings auch eine Teleskoprute) immer mitgenommen, wenn es fast windstill war. Wir hatten auch nur Boote mit 10ps und haben dann bei ungefähr 4m Wassertiefe angefangen und sind dann langsam ins tiefere gedriftet, wir hatten sogar ein "neues" Wort erfunden, das war dann das "Kopfrutenwetter", also beinahe Windstill!!! Und mit 10er Fireline ging das wirklich gut, nur zu "groß" durften die Dorsche nicht sein, so ab 65cm wurde es schwierig, hab dann 2x Fische durch Abriss verloren, dann hab ich das auch wieder eingestellt, da das umsetzen mit einer 10m Rute doch nicht so einfach war!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @HeinBlöd,
> 
> da hättest Du wahrscheinlich Probleme bekommen auf Grund zu kommen. Ich habe die Kopfrute (war allerdings auch eine Teleskoprute) immer mitgenommen, wenn es fast windstill war. Wir hatten auch nur Boote mit 10ps und haben dann bei ungefähr 4m Wassertiefe angefangen und sind dann langsam ins tiefere gedriftet, wir hatten sogar ein "neues" Wort erfunden, das war dann das "Kopfrutenwetter", also beinahe Windstill!!! Und mit 10er Fireline ging das wirklich gut, nur zu "groß" durften die Dorsche nicht sein, so ab 65cm wurde es schwierig, hab dann 2x Fische durch Abriss verloren, dann hab ich das auch wieder eingestellt, da das umsetzen mit einer 10m Rute doch nicht so einfach war!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Moin Mario,

dann hätte ich halt die Meter-Köhler im Mittelwasser gefangen, wenn der Kaptein uns denn dorthin gebracht hätte 

Spaß beiseite.... ( und Offtopic jetzt ) Habe auch schon mal einen 70'er Hecht indirekt an der Stippe gefangen. Mit 0,06'er Vorfach und 24'er Haken Köderfische gestippt, bis Esox beim Rausholen das Rotauge quer nahm und nicht wieder losließ.
Bin dann 1-2 km mit ihm am Ufer vor und zurück spaziert und irgendwann war er im Kescher.
Früher ging auch mal unkonventionell; heute muß es ja alles Zielfisch-orientiert/optimiert sein.....#c

Olaf


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Rolf, hast Du für mich auch was leichteres im Angebot? So 30-50gr.? Ich muss gestehen, ich bin da so mehr der Ultra-Leicht Dorschangler, ich habe in den 90igern sogar mit der 10m Kopfrute schöne Dorsche gefangen, mir 5gr Twister und einen Doppelschwanz, ging die Post ab. Das war ein Spaß!!! Zu der Zeit konnte man aber auch noch Dorsch fangen, wie die Sau! Das ist mittlerweile etwas komplizierter geworden.
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
Moin Mario,

ich baue Spitzkopf-Pilker von 45 / 50 / 65 / 85 / 105 / 125 / 130 und 150Gr.
Herings-Pilker von 90 / 110 / 135 und 160Gr ....... 

Ich werde mal den Katalog aktualisieren und dann rumschicken, wer was braucht soll Laut geben ......


----------



## lausi97 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Mario,
> 
> ich baue Spitzkopf-Pilker von 45 / 50 / 65 / 85 / 105 / 125 / 130 und 150Gr.
> Herings-Pilker von 90 / 110 / 135 und 160Gr .......
> ...



Vergiss die  Jigköpfe nicht |rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja, mit dem Fische teilen bin ich einverstanden, damit ich auch endlich mal was nach Hause bringe|rolleyes.
Freunde, in vier Wochen wird in Norge für unsere Tour fleissig trainiert#6. ( kein Kommentar Eure Lausigkeit und Herr Rolf|supergri, Ihr bewegt euch dann auf gaaanz dünnem Eis ) Was unser gesetztes Mindestmass betrifft, werden wir uns sicherlich dann vor Ort einigen.|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem Fische teilen bin ich einverstanden, damit ich auch endlich mal was nach Hause bringe|rolleyes.
> Freunde, in vier Wochen wird in Norge für unsere Tour fleissig trainiert#6. ( kein Kommentar Eure Lausigkeit und Herr Rolf|supergri, Ihr bewegt euch dann auf gaaanz dünnem Eis ) Was unser gesetztes Mindestmass betrifft, werden wir uns sicherlich dann vor Ort einigen.|rolleyes



Ich kann nich anders, fährt dann dein Frauchen inkognito als Chong mit?


----------



## Yupii (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich kann nich anders, fährt dann dein Frauchen inkognito als Chong mit?


Ich werde zum Königsmörder


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem Fische teilen bin ich einverstanden, damit ich auch endlich mal was nach Hause bringe|rolleyes.
> Freunde, in vier Wochen wird in Norge für unsere Tour fleissig trainiert#6. ( kein Kommentar Eure Lausigkeit und Herr Rolf|supergri, Ihr bewegt euch dann auf gaaanz dünnem Eis ) Was unser gesetztes Mindestmass betrifft, werden wir uns sicherlich dann vor Ort einigen.|rolleyes


 
..... was soll ich sagen ??? #c



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich kann nich anders, fährt dann dein Frauchen inkognito als Chong mit?


 
Norwegen wird wieder hart für Yupii, das Boot tanken, sauber machen....... Heike's (Frauchen's) Fisch filetieren....... #c ()


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Vergiss die Jigköpfe nicht |rolleyes


 
jupp, auch die ...... stimmt


----------



## lausi97 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... was soll ich sagen ??? #c
> 
> 
> 
> Norwegen wird wieder hart für Yupii, das Boot tanken, sauber machen....... Heike's (Frauchen's) Fisch filetieren....... #c ()



Ohuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu , |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## bernie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hallo Bernie, wenn ich zur Autobahn (A7) fahre dann fahr ich an Adelebsen dran vorbei. Ich fahre nicht über Uslar sondern Offensen/Adelebsen, wohnst Du direkt in Adelebsen wäre es also kein Umweg für mich!?!
> 
> Von wo kommt dann der JesseJ?
> Bleiben dann auch alle bis zum Montag?
> ...



Na dann ist doch alles geritzt! 

Ich wohne in Lödingsen, da kommste ja dann automatisch durch....
Ich hab noch ne große Kühlbox, da bleibt alles 2 Tage lang gefroren.
Evtl. würde ich die Dir dann mal vorher vorbei bringen, falls Du Eingefrorenes mitnehmen willst.

Jens wäre dann hier bei mir, Gewehr bei Fuß 

Wir sollten mal zum angeln an die Weser fahren und alles beschnacken! :q


----------



## lausi97 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wenn wa dann noch Coasthunter und Jesse bei euch im Auto unterbringen könnten, wäre ja alles im Lot.
Jesse hat sich bei mir auch noch nicht gemeldet #c,sprich hat noch nicht überwiesen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wenn wa dann noch Coasthunter und Jesse bei euch im Auto unterbringen könnten, wäre ja alles im Lot.
> Jesse hat sich bei mir auch noch nicht gemeldet #c,sprich hat noch nicht überwiesen.


 
hm...... Andor (Coasthunter) wohnt im Wendland, liegt nicht gerade "auf der Srecke" ..... mal schauen, wie wir das hinbekommen. 
Jesse hatte sich doch irgendwie ein Bein gebrochen und wollte zahlen, wenn er wieder "zu hause" ist?#c


----------



## MS aus G (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Genau so ist es Bernie, liegt direkt an der Strecke!!! Das mit dem Wendland bzw. Coasthunter, hatte ich schon mal "gemappt" ist nicht wirklich schlimm, nur ich weis nicht, wo der Jesse wohnt?

 @Bernie,

 das mit der Weser immer gerne!!! Lass uns dann noch bis in den Juni warten, dann können wir auch mal auf Raubfisch ansitzen oder den Spinner durchs Wasser ziehen!!! Momentan ist nicht wirklich der Brüller an der Weser!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Genau so ist es Bernie, liegt direkt an der Strecke!!! Das mit dem Wendland bzw. Coasthunter, hatte ich schon mal "gemappt" ist nicht wirklich schlimm, nur ich weis nicht, wo der Jesse wohnt?
> 
> Gruß Mario




Also falls da wirklich noch Platz für mich, mein Gerödel und die 100 Kilo Filetbox ist, könnte ich auch woanders zusteigen. Müßte ne Stelle sein, wo mein Wagen ohne Probleme dann einige Tage stehen könnte. Ansonsten habe ich eh schon geplant, mich ab irgendwo bei euch ranzuhängen. Ich könnte den Windschatten vom T5 ausnutzen und richtig Sprit sparen..

Wie ist das denn eigentlich mit dem Grillen dort? Hat irgendwer von euch nen großen Grill? Ich muss Rippchen und Bauch vorbestellen :q


----------



## lausi97 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Also falls da wirklich noch Platz für mich, mein Gerödel und die 100 Kilo Filetbox ist, könnte ich auch woanders zusteigen. Müßte ne Stelle sein, wo mein Wagen ohne Probleme dann einige Tage stehen könnte. Ansonsten habe ich eh schon geplant, mich ab irgendwo bei euch ranzuhängen. Ich könnte den Windschatten vom T5 ausnutzen und richtig Sprit sparen..
> 
> Wie ist das denn eigentlich mit dem Grillen dort? Hat irgendwer von euch nen großen Grill? Ich muss Rippchen und Bauch vorbestellen :q



Grills sind glaube ich bei den Häusern dabei.
Was das fahren angeht, ich könnte dich auch auf die Innehangedumpel tun:q


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Grills sind glaube ich bei den Häusern dabei.
> Was das fahren angeht, ich könnte dich auch auf die Innehangedumpel tun:q



Hab nicht son großes Maul, könnte knapp werden :q

In Norge haben wir auch jeden Abend gegrillt, allerdings hatte ein Kollege seinen Weber Gasgrill dabei. War super und vor allem:Sauber!!! Falls also jemand sowas hat und bereit ist, den mitzunehmen......#6  
Eine große Schüssel Kartoffelsalat würde Frauchen mir mitgeben. 
Weiß jetzt nicht, ob der für alle reichen wird, wäre aber ein guter Start für den ersten Abend. Rippchen, Bauch und Kartoffelsalat :l


----------



## Skizzza (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bauch habt ihr doch ohne Ende auf der Tour dabei


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Bauch habt ihr doch ohne Ende auf der Tour dabei




Stimmt, aber die haben nen zu hohen Fettanteil :q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Bauch habt ihr doch ohne Ende auf der Tour dabei


 
Ey "Speiche" .... halt dich fest, da kommt Wind  :q


----------



## lausi97 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Bauch habt ihr doch ohne Ende auf der Tour dabei



Sacht der,der beim Duschen nur einen strahl braucht


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> der beim Duschen nur einen strahl braucht



 Meinste jetzt den Mittelstrahl ;+


----------



## MS aus G (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Coasthunter,

 Platz wird da noch genügend sein, und ich werde Dich schon vor der Haustür abholen, denn: Wo solltest Du dein Auto abstellen können? Wir kommen ja alle aus dem Süden!!! Wir müssen nur wieder auf die A7 kommen und das müsste ja dann über Lüneburg wieder gut gehen, oder?!?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hi Mario
Wenn das echt kein Umstand für Dich ist, nehme ich das Angebot gerne an. :vik: 

Aber schauen wir mal. Eventuell fahre ich auch mit eigenem Auto. Könnte sein, das ich Montag schon wieder Arbeiten muss und früher als ihr aufbrechen muss. Ist sowieso alles ziemlich knapp, Zeitmäßig, aber es ist mir das Risiko wert. Was sind schon 180€ die man verlieren könnte, gegen den Spaß den man haben kann, wenn es klappt. No Risk, No Fun :q:q:q

Wie ist es denn nun mit dem Grillen? Ich brauch Rippchen nach der langen Tour und dem Drillen :q


----------



## lausi97 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn nun mit dem Grillen? Ich brauch Rippchen nach der langen Tour und dem Drillen :q



Boah ey, verfressen und fischgeil ..............#d#d













:vik::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Fischgeil?? Dort gibt es Fisch?.


----------



## lausi97 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Fischgeil?? Dort gibt es Fisch?.



Also nur verfressen....., auch gut.


----------



## MS aus G (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann halt ich schon mal fest, das der Grill 3 Tage nicht kalt wird!!! Wenn Du da jemanden an der Hand hast, kannst Du das Grillgut gerne vorbestellen!!! Müssen nur schauen, was mit der "wartenden" ist bzw. wie viele Leuts wir werden?!? Ich hoffe mal mit dem Jesse ist alles in Ordnung!!! Hat schon mal jemand was von Ihm gehört? 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Dann halt ich schon mal fest, das der Grill 3 Tage nicht kalt wird!!!


 
 Sagt mal Männers,

 wird das eine Angeltour oder ein Barbecue-Wettbewerb ?

 Könnte ich mitkommen, hätte ich Euch gezwungen mein Labskaus zu essen.
 Halt ein echtes Seefahrer-Mahl 

 Für Lausi hätte ich dann auch noch 'nen Tofu-Rollmops organisiert :m


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Könnte ich mitkommen, hätte ich Euch gezwungen mein Labskaus zu essen.
> Halt ein echtes Seefahrer-Mahl
> 
> m



Was hält Dich ab, mitzukommen?


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Was hält Dich ab, mitzukommen?



Meine aktuelle, berufliche Situation :c

Ich bin einer von der 'Stand-By' Liste.

König Lausi ist aber über berittenen Depeschenboten ( manche nennen es wohl modern : P/N ) über Details informiert.
Nicht für die großteils anonyme www-Allgemeinheit in aller Genauigkeit bestimmt, aber ich hatte es hier im Trööt unter Nr. 349 'umschrieben'.


----------



## MS aus G (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Matze2004,

 ist ein, wie ich finde, sehr guter Bericht in der K&K!!! Ja gut mit den Limbos ist es wohl etwas durcheinander geraten, das sind doch alles 585 mit 50ps, aber ansonsten finde ich den Bericht wirklich gelungen!!!

 @HeinBlöd,

 dann versuch mal bitte mitzukommen, so einen "Tofu-Rollmops" würde ich gerne mal sehen, den kenne ich noch gar nicht!!! Mit Labskaus hätte ich kein großes Problem, ich bin sozusagen ein "Allesfresser"!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @HeinBlöd,
> 
> dann versuch mal bitte mitzukommen, so einen "Tofu-Rollmops" würde ich gerne mal sehen, den kenne ich noch gar nicht!!!



Na gut, Tofu war wohl eher ein Synonym.
Aber ich habe mal von einem namhaften Lübecker Marzipanhersteller 'Heringe' gesehen.
Wenn man so ein Teil um ein Stück Gurke wickelt und Zahnstocher durchtackert; sieht es fast echt aus :q

Na gut, gehört wohl eher unter den Trash-Cooking Thread |uhoh:


----------



## MS aus G (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mein Patenonkel, der mich schon als 6jähriger zum Angeln gebracht hat, ist leider gestern ganz plötzlich verstorben. Deshalb werde ich mich in nächster Zeit wohl etwas rar machen!!! 

 Danke!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Mein Patenonkel, der mich schon als 6jähriger zum Angeln gebracht hat, ist leider gestern ganz plötzlich verstorben. Deshalb werde ich mich in nächster Zeit wohl etwas rar machen!!!
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
 Herzliches Beileid.
 Wünsche Eurer Familie viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit !!!

 Olaf


----------



## lausi97 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mein Beileid. 

Und das du dich rar machst ist mehr als verständlich.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid........


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Von mir auch mein herzlichstes Beileid. 
Hol Luft und melde Dich, wenns Dir etwas besser geht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin..... da schaue ich aus dem Bürofenster und staune nicht schlecht. |kopfkrat#c
Mal an die Küstenbewohner (oder ehemalige). Jetzt kommen schon die Austernfischer zu uns in die südliche Lüneburger Heide und brüten auf dem Firmendach |rolleyes#c
(Ihr solltet die mal besser behandeln......  )


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Reingelegt. Sind gefiederte Drohnen, die faule Mitarbeiter melden sollen. 

Während der Arbeit aus dem Fenster schauen und Ornithologe spielen......geht ja wohl garnicht......:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Yupii (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Während der Arbeit aus dem Fenster schauen und Ornithologe spielen......geht ja wohl garnicht......:q:q:q



Besser so, sonst liegt er immer mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur und sabbert alles voll.:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Reingelegt. Sind gefiederte Drohnen, die faule Mitarbeiter melden sollen.
> 
> Während der Arbeit aus dem Fenster schauen und Ornithologe spielen......geht ja wohl garnicht......:q:q:q


 


Yupii schrieb:


> Besser so, sonst liegt er immer mit dem Kopf auf der Tastatur und sabbert alles voll.:q:q


 
..... dieses nette Miteinander hab ich ja so vermisst


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... dieses nette Miteinander hab ich ja so vermisst




Nach der Tour, wirst Du den Büroschlaf wieder zu schätzen wissen...:q:q


----------



## Reppi (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wobei das mit dem Brüten gar nicht so abwegig ist ; Büro bei Rolf in der Heide, bedeutet in Rest-Deutschland , Höhle mit Blick über die offene Feuerstelle...:q:q. Also recht naturbelassen......


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Nach der Tour, wirst Du den Büroschlaf wieder zu schätzen wissen...:q:q



Lieber 8 Std. im Büro, als überhaupt kein |schlafen


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin zusammen, frohe Pfingsten !!!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin
auch von mir frohe Pfingsten euch allen#h
Ich mache ein ruhiges Wochenende ohne Ostsee zuhause.
Gleich ein lütten Frühschoppen und den Grill an.


#g


----------



## offense80 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin und schöne Pfingsten auch von mir. Nach gestern habe ich erstmal wieder gute Laune. Mal sehen was nach der Relegation ist


----------



## lausi97 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin  Mal sehen was was nach der Relegation ist



2.Liga............weil ihr gestern gegen uns gewonnen habt.|krach::q


----------



## offense80 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

König Lausi, verzeiht meinem Heimatverein, das wir es wagten, die Königsblauen zu verhauen 

Ole Ole jetzt kommt der KSC ( auch blau, aber nicht königlich)


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Frohe Pfingsten Männers
Ich habe das lange Wochenende komplett den Zandern gewidmet.
Also Elbe, von morgens bis Abends 
Und weil es so gut läuft, geht's morgen direkt nochmal los.


----------



## Yupii (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> 2.Liga............weil ihr gestern gegen uns gewonnen habt.|krach::q



Watt, wer bist du denn???|krach:
Nieder mit dem König:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

.................. alles "Irre" . Dem .... sei Dank, ich gehöre nicht zu den "Sportlern" die den "Eingeborenen" zujubeln, wenn sie hinter der "aufgeblasenen Schweinsblase" hinterherlaufen. |rolleyes:q
Aber jedem das seine....... #c


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .........Aber jedem das seine....... #c


 
 Soll ja sogar Leute geben, die an Neujahr nicht mit dem Blei gießen aufhören; sondern gleich bis zum nächsten Sylvester weiter machen :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Soll ja sogar Leute geben, die an Neujahr nicht mit dem Blei gießen aufhören; sondern gleich bis zum nächsten Sylvester weiter machen :m


 
jupp, wovon aber einige "auserwählte Petrijünger" profitieren.... .


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jupp, wovon aber einige "auserwählte Petrijünger" profitieren.... .



Mal sehen, wie viele ich am Montag wieder abseile |uhoh:

und ob ich dann Deine Dienste wieder in Anspruch nehmen muß.
Sofern Du mich noch zu den 'Auserwählten' zählst #t  |supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich war es leid,Winterreifen druffjemacht.......


----------



## lausi97 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wäre schön, wenn jesse j und jens sich mal melden würden!Aber es sind auch so noch 2-3 Plätze frei,also wer mit möchte bitte melden....


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Leute, ganz kurz nochmal......... entweder jeder Teilnehmer bezahlt von vor herein, oder ist eben raus #c. 
Wie schon oft geschrieben warten wir nicht bis ein "paar Tage" vorher, ob jemand mitfährt oder nicht...... muss auch nicht sein, dass wir buchen müssen und die ganzen Kosten haben bis sich mal jemand meldet, denn ein Nachricht etc. kann man doch wohl immer irgendwie rüberkommen lassen??!! #c
(Es wird auch keiner bis kurz vor der Tour warten und dann "kurzfristig" mitfahren können, der nicht den gleichen Anteil wie alle gezahlt hat, nur weil Plätze evtl. frei wären .........  )

Dann geht es eben nicht und die Plätze sind frei zur Verfügung..... also Leute gebt Laut


----------



## Yupii (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Toll, da hätten wir das zweite Haus eigentlich nicht gebraucht.
Die Ansage von lausi auf Seite 1 war ja wohl eindeutig.


----------



## bernie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin,

ich bin davon ausgeggangen, dass sich Jens schon längst gemeldet hat #d #c

Ich hab ihn nochmal angeschrieben....|krach:

Tut mir leid, dass ich mich da so aus dem Fenster gelehnt habe #q


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bin auch iwie nen bisschen "angepieselt, wenn wer im Urlaub ist okay, aber dann nüscht mehr,Beinbruch okay,aber nen Schmartiefon bedient man mit die Hände.War im Januar auch im Krankenhaus und hab hier trotzdem getippelt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bin auch iwie nen bisschen "angepieselt, wenn wer im Urlaub ist okay, aber dann nüscht mehr,Beinbruch okay,aber nen Schmartiefon bedient man mit die Hände.War im Januar auch im Krankenhaus und hab hier trotzdem getippelt.


 

...... kriegen wir hin, keine Panik . Melde mich sobald ich Antwort bekomme ........


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab keine Panik,finde es nur unfein uns,und auch Matze, gegenüber.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hab keine Panik,finde es nur unfein uns,und auch Matze, gegenüber.


 

.... da sind wir einer Meinung und werden (müssen) auch bei weiteren Touren solch eine "Erfahrung" bezugl. Mitfahrer etc. berücksichtigen......#c|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> War im Januar auch im Krankenhaus und hab hier trotzdem getippelt.



Dann ist dein merkwürdiges Gefasel seitdem wegen der noch andauernden Wirkung des Narkosemittels entschuldigt.:vik::vik:


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Dann ist dein merkwürdiges Gefasel seitdem wegen der noch andauernden Wirkung des Narkosemittels entschuldigt.:vik::vik:



So, Kandidat nummero eins für das Boot mit dem großen Loch, das ist nicht witzig........|krach:


----------



## Yupii (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So, Kandidat nummero eins für das Boot mit dem großen Loch, das ist nicht witzig........|krach:


#c#c
Ohh Eure Hochlausigkeit, nehmt Ihr als Entschuldigung eine Einladung zum Genuss einer Fischplatte mit ganzen Rotfeuerfischen, Kugelfischen und Petermännchen an?


----------



## offense80 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Fragt doch mal Thomas und Franz, ob sie nicht wieder einen Videobeitrag davon machen wollen....dann habt ihr 2 Mitfahrer mehr, werdet noch berühmter im Netz, und von der Werbung mal ganz zu schweigen 

Wenn ich es irgendwie hin bekomme, und diese ****** Familienfeier umgehen kann, würde ich auch mal ganz spontan für einen Tag zu euch kommen, aber das kann ich noch nicht versprechen.


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Fragt doch mal Thomas und Franz, ob sie nicht wieder einen Videobeitrag davon machen wollen....dann habt ihr 2 Mitfahrer mehr, werdet noch berühmter im Netz, und von der Werbung mal ganz zu schweigen
> 
> Wenn ich es irgendwie hin bekomme, und diese ****** Familienfeier umgehen kann, würde ich auch mal ganz spontan für einen Tag zu euch kommen, aber das kann ich noch nicht versprechen.



Prinzessin :l:l:l:l,wäre traumhaft........


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab Thomas mal gefragt.


----------



## offense80 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Na da bin ich gespannt grins. Sag ihm bitte nicht das es meine Idee war lol


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich gespannt grins. Sag ihm bitte nicht das es meine Idee war lol



Zu spät......
Aber er kann leider nicht soweit im voraus planen.


----------



## offense80 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wohin soll ich dir die 30 Silberlinge überweisen Judas


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Lausi,

setzt du bitte den trout-Hunter1 und den Remo auf die Liste? Danke #6 Die Jungs sind dabei.
Den Kontakt bitte über trout-HUnter1 aufnehmen, ich glaube Remo ist hier im board noch nicht angemeldet....... so, jetzt sind wir 9 Mann (3 je Boot) und haben 2 schöne Häuser zur Verfügung. 
Kann losgehen :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Lausi,
> 
> setzt du bitte den trout-Hunter1 und den Remo auf die Liste? Danke #6 Die Jungs sind dabei.
> Den Kontakt bitte über trout-HUnter1 aufnehmen, ich glaube Remo ist hier im board noch nicht angemeldet....... so, jetzt sind wir 9 Mann (3 je Boot) und haben 2 schöne Häuser zur Verfügung.
> Kann losgehen :vik:



Done.........

Kann sich der trouthunter mal hier melden, bin heut zu faul zum suchen:q.

Soll ich die Liste jetzt dicht machen?


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Done.........
> 
> Kann sich der trouthunter mal hier melden, bin heut zu faul zum suchen:q.
> 
> Soll ich die Liste jetzt dicht machen?


 
Moin....... funke ihn mal an......

also wenn das Geld eingesammelt ist, sollten wir die Liste schliessen, oder?#c|rolleyes


----------



## trout-Hunter1 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Done.........
> 
> Kann sich der trouthunter mal hier melden, bin heut zu faul zum suchen:q.
> 
> Soll ich die Liste jetzt dicht machen?



Hallo zusammen,

 hier bin ich!


----------



## trout-Hunter1 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Mario,
> genau so sehe ich das auch und stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Lecker Frühstück (rustikal oder wie jeder mag, so mit Nute..a und Marmelade) und für die Ausfahrt Brote und was zu Trinken #6. Abends dann lecker Grill oder ne andere warme Mahlzeit. Ich persönlich brauche keinen Schnapes..... aber wie du schon sagtest, soll doch bitte jeder für sich mitbringen. (Dann passtes auch....|rolleyes)
> Biertechnisch bin ich da für alles offen....... Cola, Fanta etc. .... ich glaube da reicht ein Kiste für die Allgemeinheit?! Sollte jemand mehr brauchen, bitte selbst mitbringen.
> Und so wie ich hier raushöre, hast du auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit so einer Gruppenverpflegung. #6
> Aber bitte, wir wollen dir das hier nicht aufdrängen, jeder kann da mit anfassen und helfen......



Remo und ich schließen uns essentechnisch voll und ganz deinem Post an Rolf. Remo trinkt zwar ausschließlich Cola, aber dann bringt er sich halt noch "Reserve" mit.
 1 bis 2  Bier am Abend ( Sorte ist egal ), nach den Ausfahrten, gerne...aber mehr brauchen wir nicht. Und den Vorschlag die Fische in einen Topf zu werfen und am Ende der Tour gleichmäßig auf alle Teilnehmer zu verteilen, stimmen wir voll zu!


----------



## lausi97 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



trout-Hunter1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier bin ich!



Moin Tibor, schön das du und Remo mitfahren. Essentechnisch hast ja schonmal alles klar gemacht. In alter Tradition bring ich dann die Vaseline mit......, es hat nie aufgehört


----------



## RemoP (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja..... Moin


----------



## lausi97 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



RemoP schrieb:


> Ja..... Moin



Ja hallo erstmal...........auch dir ein "ick freu mir" das du mitfährst.


----------



## RemoP (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Freue mich sehr.... und natürlich schließe ich mich Tibor's Ansage an. 
Wir sind dabei, handzahm und anspruchslos. Hauptsache Fisch  und Spaß 
Bis hinter Flensburg und dann Rechts fahren wir dann mit drei vier Autos oder gibt's 'nen großen Sammeltransport? 
Ich habe momentan keinen VW  T5 mehr. Vielleicht kommt der Neue aber bis Oktober noch. 
GRUß an Alle


----------



## lausi97 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja nen Sammeltransport ab Rolfs Pilkerschmiede hin, ich bin sowieso bei ihm , und ich glaube MS aus G fährt auch an seiner Haustüre vorbei.Wäre mit 2 Autos dann zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen wir ja nen Sammeltransport ab Rolfs Pilkerschmiede hin, ich bin sowieso bei ihm , und ich glaube MS aus G fährt auch an seiner Haustüre vorbei.Wäre mit 2 Autos dann zu bewerkstelligen.


 

Moin Moin,

Tibor, Remo,
schön euch dabei zu haben. Wie du sagtest Remo, Spass und Fisch stehen an erster Stelle.#6
Mit dem Transport bekommen wir auch noch hin, etwas Zeit haben wir ja noch |rolleyes. Evtl. sehen wir uns ja vorher nochmal in Thönse, dann können wir schonmal ein bisschen "Kram" reden. :q:q

Hab gerade in meiner Signatur gesehen.....noch 6 Tage, unglaublich wie die Zeit vergeht.....geht schon bald los (noch zwei Tage arbeiten......  )


----------



## lausi97 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Tibor, Remo,
> schön euch dabei zu haben. Wie du sagtest Remo, Spass und Fisch stehen an erster Stelle.#6
> ...



Dem ist, bis auf diese hässliche Anspielung bezüglich Norge,nichts hinzuzufügen..........|rolleyes

Boah ey bin ich neidisch auf dich


----------



## Yupii (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moinsen Jungs, herzlichen wilkommen.
Nehmt das mit der Vaseline nicht so wörtlich......, geht auch ohne.
Rolf, du hast es gut|evil:.
Ich muss noch ne Woche länger warten bis es endlich wieder nach Norge geht:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Nehmt das mit der Vaseline nicht so wörtlich......, geht auch ohne.



Was du so alles weißt............|kopfkrat|bigeyes|supergri


----------



## MS aus G (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder!!! Hat sich ja doch einiges getan! 

 Auch von mir natürlich ein herzliches Willkommen bei unserer Tour. Ihr habt ja schon alles gesagt/gelesen!!! Das mit dem fahren sollte kein Problem sein!!! Ich hab ja dann erstmal "nur" den Bernie im Auto. Hannover liegt ja genau auf dem weg. Das passt!!! Dann könnt ich in Celle auch noch jemanden "übernehmen", sollte es bei Lausi zu "eng" werden!!! Beim Coasthunter ist ja noch nicht klar, ob er evtl. alleine fährt, dürfte aber von Celle auch gut zu erreichen sein!?!

 Nochmal eine andere Frage: Ist denn jemand Brandungsspezie, bzw. nimmt das Gerödel jemand mit, denn dann könnte es doch "eng" werden, da das Brandungszeug doch sehr sperrig ist?!? Ich werde, sollte es wider erwarten, zu windig werden bevorzuge ich dann doch das Mefofischen bzw. Dorschfischen mit Blinkern von der Küste. (Hab aber noch nie eine gefangen).

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja cool, dann sind wir ja komplett. Freut mich. 
Also von Celle, mal eben nen Schwenk übers Wendland.....das ist schon ein recht heftiger Umweg. 
Zum Thema Brandung: Ich auf jeden Fall nicht!! Ich nehme mir ne Spinnrute, ein paar Spökets und Blinker mit.Abends mal ein paar Würfe und fertig. Viel Zeit dafür habe ich eh nicht: Grillen und Rippchen knabbern muss ich ja schließlich auch irgendwann


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nabend,

ich lass den Brandungskram wohl auch zu hause|rolleyes...... Wir sollten schon die Bootsangelei nutzen, um uns "satt zu angeln" ...... aber die Mefo-Spinnrute ist eigentlich immer dabei. #6


----------



## MS aus G (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bevor Du (Coasthunter) aber alleine fahren musst ist es den Umweg auf jeden Fall wert!!! Es sei denn, Du musst halt Sonntag schon zurück. Von wo kommst Du dann ausm Wendland? Die Richtung im Groben stimmt ja schonmal!!! Das mit dem Brandungszeug ist auch nicht meins. Haben das auf LL ein paar mal gemacht, aber der "Ertrag" im Verhältnis zu den "verangelten" Dorschen, die bis zum A...h geschluckt hatten stimmte einfach nicht. So haben wir das dann sein lassen!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin,

Willkommen den "Neuen"  (Jens werde ich demnächst kielholen!!) #c

Ich nehme auch nur Blinkerruten mit. 
Irgendwann müssen wir auch noch rumsitzen und uns anlügen |bla:|bla:|bla: .... äääähhhh ich meine Erlebnisse austauschen


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Irgendwann müssen wir auch noch rumsitzen und uns anlügen |bla:|bla:|bla: .... äääähhhh ich meine Erlebnisse austauschen





Ja, anglerische highlights, Sternstunden, Meterfische, Massenfänge auf blanken Haken, armdicke Aale........
Und das alles bei Bier und Rippchen....herrlich :m


----------



## lausi97 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Und das alles bei Bier und Rippchen....herrlich :m



.......und Vaseline :q


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> .......und Vaseline :q





Luder.......


----------



## lausi97 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Luder.......



Ja......


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Männers,

so bin gerade wieder am "Filtern" des Tackles für Norwegen..... was ich da zusammengepackt hatte, kriegt der Focus meiner Frau nicht da hoch #c.
Aber auf das "Wesentliche" eingeschrumpft wird das schon werden.

Für unsere Tour werde ich auch mal ein paar Rippchen vorbereiten.... hab durch meine schon echt unzähligen US-Aufenthalte einige Rezepte auf Lager . Na mal schauen..... #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> was ich da zusammengepackt hatte, kriegt der Focus meiner Frau nicht da hoch #c.


 
 Dachte, Du darfst diesmal ausnahmsweise mitfahren |bigeyes


----------



## lausi97 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> so bin gerade wieder am "Filtern" des Tackles für Norwegen..... was ich da zusammengepackt hatte, kriegt der Focus meiner Frau nicht da hoch #c.
> Aber auf das "Wesentliche" eingeschrumpft wird das schon werden.
> ...



Musst du einem das immer unter die Nase reiben.........:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es irgendwie hin bekomme, und diese ****** Familienfeier umgehen kann, würde ich auch mal ganz spontan für einen Tag zu euch kommen, aber das kann ich noch nicht versprechen.


#h

Dann kommen wir mit  die Bande muß man doch noch einmal erleben!


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Musst du einem das immer unter die Nase reiben.........:q



Du meinst die Rippchen-Rezepte ? :q
Sei nicht neidisch; kannst bei Corky's in Memphis auch den weltweiten Lieferservice in Anspruch nehmen |uhoh:


----------



## MS aus G (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Feiert nicht so heftig!!! 5 Uhr am Sonntag morgen ins Auto, und ab geht die "Luzie"!!! Einen netten "Boardiedorscheltag" verbringen, lecker Rippchen, ein wenig Pils und fertig!!! Montag wieder Heim, und von einer unvergesslichen Tour berichten!!! Dienstag planen der nächsten Tour!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> #h
> 
> Dann kommen wir mit  die Bande muß man doch noch einmal erleben!



Einkaufsliste erweitern um 20kg Vaseline.........:vik:

Mario, die nächste Runde wird schon beim angeln geplant.....#6

Olaf, musst du das Messer immer in die offene Wunde legen....:q


----------



## MS aus G (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nee, nee vor lauter "anlügen", und Fische verarbeiten, und Rippchen, und Pils, und Cola, 

 und Toooor, mußte ja beim schreiben passieren!!! Die Zecken führen.

 werden wir da keine Zeit für haben!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Um die Jahreszeit vereisen die Rutenringe noch nicht |wavey:20kg Vaseline ist zuviel 20lieter Bier meer-))


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Für unsere Tour werde ich auch mal ein paar Rippchen vorbereiten.... hab durch meine schon echt unzähligen US-Aufenthalte einige Rezepte auf Lager . Na mal schauen..... #6




Rolf mein bester, wenigstens hast Du die wichtigen Dinge, die so eine Tour ausmachen, aufn Zettel.


----------



## lausi97 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Rolf mein bester, wenigstens hast Du die wichtigen Dinge, die so eine Tour ausmachen, aufn Zettel.



Haste recht mit...


----------



## Yupii (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> so bin gerade wieder am "Filtern" des Tackles für Norwegen..... was ich da zusammengepackt hatte, kriegt der Focus meiner Frau nicht da hoch #c.
> Aber auf das "Wesentliche" eingeschrumpft wird das schon werden.


Siehste, ich habe nur die 4 Pilker meiner Frau einpacken müssen|uhoh:|supergri. Uns würde zur Not auch ein Smart nach Norge reichen


----------



## Yupii (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das mit dem fahren sollte kein Problem sein!!! Ich hab ja dann erstmal "nur" den Bernie im Auto. Hannover liegt ja genau auf dem weg. Das passt!!! Dann könnt ich in Celle auch noch jemanden "übernehmen", sollte es bei Lausi zu "eng" werden!!!



Mario, mit über Celle fahren können wir ja dann noch zeitnah bequatschen. In lausi`s Rumpelkiste ist es auf den hinteren Sitzen doch sehr, sehr eng|uhoh:|uhoh:. Obwohl, der König hat es gerne eng und gequetscht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Siehste, ich habe nur die 4 Pilker meiner Frau einpacken müssen|uhoh:|supergri. Uns würde zur Not auch ein Smart nach Norge reichen


 
....... stimmt, da haste natürlich Recht.|rolleyes Ihr braucht ja auch nur *ihre* Fänge und *ihr* Filet mit aus Norge zurück bringen


----------



## lausi97 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... stimmt, da haste natürlich Recht.|rolleyes Ihr braucht ja auch nur *ihre* Fänge und *ihr* Filet mit aus Norge zurück bringen



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Yupii (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... stimmt, da haste natürlich Recht.|rolleyes Ihr braucht ja auch nur *ihre* Fänge und *ihr* Filet mit aus Norge zurück bringen


So hatte ich es auch gemeint|supergri
Ich bin ja nur wegen der schönen Gegend und unserer norwegischen Freunde dort


----------



## Yupii (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:




??????
Ich Norge, du Sauerland|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Jesse J (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin!

 Sry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, aber mein Leben ist momentan ziemlich am Arsch #q .
 Kurze Stichworte : Im Urlaub Bein gebrochen, Frau muss wieder Arbeiten, Eingewöhnung in Krippe, Streik, Zähne , Dreitagefieber und und und , den Bericht gibt's dann beim Bier  .

 Geld habe ich soeben überwiesen, falls ich noch mit darf.
 180€ , ich hoffe das ist noch richtig. 

 Bitte bei Änderungen oder wichtigen Sachen per  PN anschreiben, da ich auch demnächst nicht wirklich im Netz bin.

 Sry nochmal für die späte Überweisung, das hätte ich auch so schaffen können, bin manchmal nur ein wenig schluffig und vergesslich.


----------



## lausi97 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, aber mein Leben ist momentan ziemlich am Arsch #q .
> Kurze Stichworte : Im Urlaub Bein gebrochen, Frau muss wieder Arbeiten, Eingewöhnung in Krippe, Streik, Zähne , Dreitagefieber und und und , den Bericht gibt's dann beim Bier  .
> ...



Du weißt ja wer in gebückter Schergenhaltung nach Hause kommt...........du!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> ??????
> Ich Norge, du Sauerland|muahah:|muahah:



Ich Fische fangen, du nur bei Frauchen zugucken :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin, melde mich hier mal für 2 Wochen ab....... heute abend geht's "ab vom Hof" Richtung Norden 

Bis denne


----------



## Yupii (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich wünsche euch ne gute Fahrt, viel Spass und Fisch da oben. Kommt gesund zurück|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Laß mir noch was drin. :q Viel Spaß und Petri Heil. #6


----------



## Yupii (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wolltest du nicht zum Romsdal?


----------



## lausi97 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht zum Romsdal?



Ich?nöööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## Yupii (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich?nöööööööööööööööööööööö


Du Bratei weisst genau, dass ich Coasthunter meine:q
Denn die Bitte, Fisch drin zu lassen, sollte er an meine Frau richten: alles, was in den Roms will, muss an ihrer Angel vorbei:q Oder vielleicht an meiner#c


----------



## MS aus G (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf, dann wünsche ich Dir auch ein dickes Petri und 2 tolle Wochen in Norge!!! Kannst ja schonmal Quartiere für die nächste Boardietour klarmachen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Rolf, dann wünsche ich Dir auch ein dickes Petri und 2 tolle Wochen in Norge!!! Kannst ja schonmal Quartiere für die nächste Boardietour klarmachen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Das wäre natürlich ein Traum.......mit Prinzessin Lilifee und euch nach Norge :l


----------



## lausi97 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

|wavey:matze , alles klar bei euch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Also wenn du mich meinst??? JAAA #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin zusammen,
Kurzes Update aus Norge. Lezten Freitag den ersten Tag für ein paar Std raus, drei Butt, davon einen "Brauchbaren" verwertet.
Dorsche ü1m hierr Standard. Haben wirklich "Rücken" vom Drillen. Gestern und heute Sturm. Soll heute Nachmittag wieder besser werden.
Hoffe euch allen geht's gut?!
Bis die Tage


----------



## lausi97 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Kurzes Update aus Norge. Lezten Freitag den ersten Tag für ein paar Std raus, drei Butt, davon einen "Brauchbaren" verwertet.
> Dorsche ü1m hierr Standard. Haben wirklich "Rücken" vom Drillen. Gestern und heute Sturm. Soll heute Nachmittag wieder besser werden.
> Hoffe euch allen geht's gut?!
> Bis die Tage



Tu mir nen Gefallen und Drill einen für mich mit................:m,anschließend bitte genaue Beschreibung desselbigen.


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke für das Update, Rolf. Zander und Aal gehen hier sehr gut. Aber was ist das schon, gegen Heilbutt und Meterdorsche.
Ich wünsch euch noch viel Spaß dort und komm gesund zurück. 

Und mach mal nen Drillvideo von Olaf. Hab noch nie gesehen, das er was fängt. Und ich war wirklich schon oft los mit ihm 
Das war Spaß, Grüß mir alle schön und Petri Heil.


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Für die Landratten, die schon länger nicht am Wasser waren...Traumhaft schön unsere Elbe


----------



## bernie (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Coasthunter,

klasse Foto!!! ... aber ich finde Deine Posen etwas übertrieben

... und schlecht ausgebleit sind`se auch, da könnten sicher noch so 1-2 Gramm dran...|muahah:


----------



## MS aus G (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Na Rolf, dann aber mal ein dickes Petri von mir!!! 

 Das sind ja tolle Fänge, die Ihr da macht!!! Wir müssen uns hier mit "lütten" Aalen zufrieden geben!!!

 @Coasthunter,
 das ist ja mal ein tolles Bild von "Deiner" Elbe!!! "Meine" Weser ist zwar nicht ganz so breit, aber "schön" ist es bei mir auch!!! 

 Allen noch gute Fänge an der See oder im Binnenland!!! "Wir" sind ja doch alles "fleißige" Angler, egal ob Ostsee, Atlantik, Elbe, Weser, Odertalsperre,...!!! Alles Profis, die zum Matze fahren, da muss ich aber mal tief in die Trickkiste greifen, um einigermaßen Mithalten zu können!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> da muss ich aber mal tief in die Trickkiste greifen, um einigermaßen Mithalten zu können!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Das ist der Zeitpunkt, wo wieder die Geheimköder ins Spiel kommen |uhoh: :m


@ Rolf : Petri und 'Rücken' vergeht im Büro wieder


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Moin Coasthunter,
> 
> klasse Foto!!! ... aber ich finde Deine Posen etwas übertrieben
> 
> ... und schlecht ausgebleit sind`se auch, da könnten sicher noch so 1-2 Gramm dran...|muahah:




Das sind Freilaufwaggler


----------



## Reppi (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Du bist nen "Freilaufwackler"...|supergri|supergri:m|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Du bist nen "Freilaufwackler"...|supergri|supergri:m|supergri



:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nur am Lästern, die Schwestern....:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So Mädelz, Günstlinge, Schergen, Mit-Intriganten und Eure Durchlöchrigkeit:q,
ich darf jetzt meine Frau als Gehilfe ins Gelobte Land begleiten. Bis die Tage#h#h#h


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß. Und schau Deinem Mädel öfters mal über die Schulter. Vielleicht lernst Du was


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Na Rolf, dann aber mal ein dickes Petri von mir!!!
> 
> Das sind ja tolle Fänge, die Ihr da macht!!! Wir müssen uns hier mit "lütten" Aalen zufrieden geben!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Mario, Danke. Im Moment macht daß  Wetter Probleme. Haben super gefangen.  Morgen aufräumen und Sonntagmorgen Richtung Oslo.
Bis die Tage


----------



## lausi97 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Mario, Danke. Im Moment macht daß  Wetter Probleme. Haben super gefangen.  Morgen aufräumen und Sonntagmorgen Richtung Oslo.
> Bis die Tage



Wie, sind die 14 Tage schon um?Unfallfreie Heimfahrt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

A7 Abfahrt Quickborn einmal Hupen |wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Lausi, waren dann 9Tage hier...... geht schnell rum

 Nobbi, wird gemacht


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin zusammen....... heil und gesund wieder angekommen #6 (was für ein "Ritt" |uhoh:).
Was unsere Fänge angeht...... würde keiner glauben . Butt ohne Ende, dicke Dorsche und Schellfische #6, wer's drauf "anlegt", macht am ersten Tag sein 15Kg-Limit voll. Echt Hammer. Ich schreibe noch einen kurzen Bericht in den "Norge-Trööt"......
Heute Tackle schrubben und Garten "up to date" bringen ....
Hoffe euch allen geht es gut!!!??? Ach ja, unser Yupii ist ja schon mit Frau in Norge als "Tackle-Boy" :q:q:q Wünsche denen auch dickes Petri u.s.w.


----------



## lausi97 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Schön das ihr wieder heil zu Hause seid. Bericht bitte ausführlich mit Bildern, so zum :c für mich :q


----------



## Yupii (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moinsen Mädelz,
Zwischenbericht:nix mit Angeln, zu viel Wind, wir scharren schon mit den Hufen.
@ angelnrolfman
schön, das ihr wieder heil angekommen seid. Und richtig erfolgreich seid ihr ja wohl auch gewesen.#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Schön das ihr wieder heil zu Hause seid. Bericht bitte ausführlich mit Bildern, so zum :c für mich :q


 
Moin Lausi....... Bilder haben wir nicht soviele gemacht (eins hatte ich dir geschickt zum "Är......ern". War aber echt der Hammer. Butt ohne Ende, dicke Dorsche und Schellfische. Ich funk die Kollegen mal an wie es mit Bildern aussieht.. Wir waren nach 2 Sch....wettertagen den folgenden Tag 12 Std draussen. |bigeyes....... Der Abend und der Tag danach war "dem Himmel sei Dank" wieder Sch....wetter. Wir konnten uns kaum noch bewegen aufgrund des Drillens etc. ...... Ich weiss schon, bin ne "alte Mumu" . Das hat echt geschlaucht......|bigeyes



Yupii schrieb:


> Moinsen Mädelz,
> Zwischenbericht:nix mit Angeln, zu viel Wind, wir scharren schon mit den Hufen.
> @ angelnrolfman
> schön, das ihr wieder heil angekommen seid. Und richtig erfolgreich seid ihr ja wohl auch gewesen.#6


 
Mensch Yupii schön von dir zu hören....... ja, im Moment ist da oben doch "recht zügig". Ich hatte das erste Mal Ausfalltage solange ich nach Norge fahre...... gehört eben dazu |kopfkrat.
Wünsch euch noch dickes Petri und Gruss an Heike !!!


----------



## lausi97 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolfis Spruch der Vorwoche :" Lass mich , ich hab Rücken und muss mich da jetzt reinsteigern."


----------



## MS aus G (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Na da gebt Ihr Euch ja die Klinke in die Hand in Norge!!!

 Ein dickes Petri nochmal von mir Rolf, und schön, das Ihr wieder gut angekommen seid!!!

 @Yupii, 
 dann übe mal schön, das wir uns Deine ganz eigenen Tricks, dann im Herbst abgucken können!!!

 Wenn ich mir die HP vom Matze so anschaue, dann werden wir uns um den Bestand keine Sorgen machen brauchen!!! Die Fangen ja von den Bildern her ganz nette Dorsche!!! Naja es sind ja "nur" noch 4 Monate + 1 Woche, das vergeht ja dann wie im Flug.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Da habt ihr aber schöne Heilbutts gefangen #6#6
Wäre toll, wenn das ein oder andere Foto noch seinen Weg in diesen Trööt finden würde. 
Und nun laß Dich erstmal massieren. Kann mir gut vorstellen, wie der Drill auf die verschlafene  Büromuskullatur gegangen ist :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> auf die verschlafene  Büromuskullatur gegangen ist :q:q



Hihihihi...............|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Da habt ihr aber schöne Heilbutts gefangen #6#6
> Wäre toll, wenn das ein oder andere Foto noch seinen Weg in diesen Trööt finden würde.
> Und nun laß Dich erstmal massieren. Kann mir gut vorstellen, wie der Drill auf die verschlafene Büromuskullatur gegangen ist :q:q


 


lausi97 schrieb:


> Hihihihi...............|rolleyes


 

......Bilder, da müssen wir wohl mal Olaf fragen??!! Wir haben da echt wenig Bilder gemacht, leider.#c|rolleyes......wir kennen doch den ganzen Kram etc.

Büromuskulatur....so so |rolleyes|gr:


----------



## Yupii (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So, ich fange dann vielleicht heute mal mit Angeln an, Heike hat natürlich nach einer Minute ihren ersten Dorsch von 5kg gefangen..|uhoh:. Bei uns ist es halt so, dass Heike das Essen erbeutet:q. Gestern abend waren wir auch kurz draussen, aber nur ein 50er Dorsch( natürlich Heike) zum Mitnehmen. sonst nur kleine Leng bis 60cm und Dorsche bis 40cm. Heute wollen wir mal Pollacks jagen, Mal schauen, ob die pinkfarbenen Gummis fängig sind.#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> So, ich fange dann vielleicht heute mal mit Angeln an, Heike hat natürlich nach einer Minute ihren ersten Dorsch von 5kg gefangen..|uhoh:. Bei uns ist es halt so, dass Heike das Essen erbeutet:q. Gestern abend waren wir auch kurz draussen, aber nur ein 50er Dorsch( natürlich Heike) zum Mitnehmen. sonst nur kleine Leng bis 60cm und Dorsche bis 40cm. Heute wollen wir mal Pollacks jagen, Mal schauen, ob die pinkfarbenen Gummis fängig sind.#c


 

........#6, dann  schau deiner Frau mal schön über die Schulter. Schönen Gruss auch an Heike . 
(So'n "Wanderurlaub" ist doch auch was Feines, oder? :q:q:q)


----------



## lausi97 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> So, ich fange dann vielleicht heute mal mit Angeln an, Heike hat natürlich nach einer Minute ihren ersten Dorsch von 5kg gefangen..|uhoh:. Bei uns ist es halt so, dass Heike das Essen erbeutet:q. Gestern abend waren wir auch kurz draussen, aber nur ein 50er Dorsch( natürlich Heike) zum Mitnehmen. sonst nur kleine Leng bis 60cm und Dorsche bis 40cm. Heute wollen wir mal Pollacks jagen, Mal schauen, ob die pinkfarbenen Gummis fängig sind.#c



Brülll, gröhl........


----------



## Yupii (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich fahre gerne das Boot spazieren:q


----------



## lausi97 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne das Boot spazieren:q



Höruff, mach mir gleich vor lachen ins Königliche Höschen :q:q:q


----------



## sunny (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ......Bilder, da müssen wir wohl mal Olaf fragen??!!



Ich habe nur ein Bild von meinem ersten Heili gemacht, ansonsten nix Bilder.


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein Bild von meinem ersten Heili gemacht, ansonsten nix Bilder.


 
Ok, Danke....... schätze die anderen Mitfahrer haben auch nicht gerade "wie wild" rumgeknipst #c..........


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein Bild von meinem ersten Heili gemacht, ansonsten nix Bilder.




Hab ich mir direkt eingerahmt......das erstmal, das ich Dich mit nem Fisch sehe |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

......sooooo, nachdem wieder zwei Kollegen zu- und wieder abgesagt haben (#c), sind noch 1-2 Plätze für diese super Tour frei.
Also, wer Lust und Laune hat mit Gleichgesinnten () ein WE auf Als/Dk zu verbringen, kann sich gern, oder soll sich melden......

Jeder ist willkommen....... und auch neue Gesichter sind immer gern gesehen!!!! #6


----------



## Beppo (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .
> 
> Jeder ist willkommen....... und auch neue Gesichter sind immer gern gesehen!!!! #6



Ich habe gerade Bernie geschrieben, dass ich gerne dabei wäre.
Kohle kommt asap.

grüsse
Beppo 
(ich war etwas länger inaktiv hier im AB)


----------



## MS aus G (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Herzlich Willkommen Beppo!!!

 Wir kriegen die "Buden" schon noch voll!!! Lies Dir bitte ab dem 06.05. mal die Posts durch, da haben wir ein paar Fakts aufgestellt und sag dann bitte, ob Du auch damit einverstanden bist, oder ob Du noch andere Anregungen, zwecks Essen, Trinken, Fang aufteilen,... hast!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Bernie geschrieben, dass ich gerne dabei wäre.
> Kohle kommt asap.
> 
> grüsse
> ...



Tach Beppo, 

du bist natürlich dabei. Melde dich doch bitte mal per PN bei mir, damit wir das leidige :q Thema abhaken können. 

Schön das du dich entschieden hast des Königs Handlanger zu sein.....:vik:
#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Bernie geschrieben, dass ich gerne dabei wäre.
> Kohle kommt asap.
> 
> grüsse
> ...


 


................super, herzlich willkommen :m


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Bernie geschrieben, dass ich gerne dabei wäre.
> Kohle kommt asap.
> 
> grüsse
> ...




Moin Moin Beppo
Freut mich, das wir doch noch komplett werden. #6


----------



## bernie (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hat lange gedauert, bis ich Erstz für "meinen" ausgefallenen Mitfahrer Jens gefunden habe, aber ich lass da nie locker ;-)

Trainiert schonmal eure Bauchmuskeln, wenn der alte Sack mitkommt |bla:|bla:|bla: |clown:

Essen und Aufteilung ist auch für Beppo ok, weil der das bei mir so in Norge gelernt hat 

@Mario: Dann wären wir doch wieder 2, die ab Lödingsen zusteigen würden.....


@Lausi: das mit dem Handlanger kannste abhaken!!!!  #4 dess iss *meiner* |director:


----------



## lausi97 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> @Lausi: das mit dem Handlanger kannste abhaken!!!!  #4 dess iss *meiner* |director:



Aaaaarg, verdammichkruzifixinpöppesbeiß.......:q


Das du da ersatz gesucht hast, rechne ich dir verdammt hoch an#r#r#r


----------



## Beppo (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Aaaaarg, verdammichkruzifixinpöppesbeiß.......:q
> 
> 
> Das du da ersatz gesucht hast, rechne ich dir verdammt hoch an#r#r#r



So isser der Bernie, mich jedoch als schnöden Ersatz zu bezeichnen ..ts ts
Ich bin dat Original 

Mal im Ernst, ich habe garnicht lange gezögert zuzusagen, und freue mich riesig auf das Wochenende.

Wer mich als persönliches Hofreittier benutzen darf, ja das ist ne reine Bierfrage 

lg
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Trainiert schonmal eure Bauchmuskeln, wenn der alte Sack mitkommt |bla:|bla:|bla: |clown:
> 
> 
> @Mario: Dann wären wir doch wieder 2, die ab Lödingsen zusteigen würden.....



Das sagt ein 57jähriger zu einem 52jährigen!!!

Mit dem Zusteigen geht natürlich klar!!! Die 2 Hannoveraner sind ja nicht mehr dabei.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@MS aus G
wie geil..freue mich jetzt schon wie ein Schnitzel 

lg
Beppo

btw


MS aus G schrieb:


> Die 2 Hannoveraner sind ja nicht mehr dabei.
> 
> Gruß Mario



Ihr hattet doch nicht im Ernst vor 2 Pferde mitzunehmen ???


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> @MS aus G
> wie geil..freue mich jetzt schon wie ein Schnitzel
> 
> lg
> ...


 
Nein nein, keine Gäule....... :q. Obwohl? 

Ja, sorry dass die beiden Hannoveraner nicht mehr dabei sind........Ist doch unangenehm, wenn man jemanden fragt und eine Zusage bekommt und dann wieder eine Absage....... #c Aber es kann ja immer etwas dazwischen kommen....... |rolleyes

Ich werde euch so lange mit lecker Rippchen vom Grill vollstopfen, bis ihr mir verzeiht !!!!  :g#6#v


----------



## MS aus G (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das ist doch niemandes Schuld!!!

 Nur eine kurze Info hier! Und/oder ein "Entschuldigung" oder "Es tut mir leid, aber ...", hätte uns (mir zumindest) doch gereicht!!! Dann aber hier nichts mehr von sich hören/sehen/schreiben lassen, ist nicht so dolle!!! Man (zumindest ich) macht sich ja dann auch so seine "Gedanken", da ich ja irgendwie 5-6 Leuts abholen muss/will (kosten), wie ich die Strecke am besten bewältigen kann, ohne immense Umwege in Kauf nehmen zu müssen!!! Und wer sich zuerst angemeldet hat steht natürlich vor jemandem, der sich erst später anmeldet.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ihr hattet doch nicht im Ernst vor 2 Pferde mitzunehmen ???



Neneneneeee, diese Intrigenschmiede aus Celle reicht.......|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Neneneneeee, diese Intrigenschmiede aus Celle reicht.......|supergri


 

....... Judas |gr: .....obwohl Celle???? Pö, komme nicht aus Celle ()


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das ist doch niemandes Schuld!!!
> 
> Nur eine kurze Info hier! Und/oder ein "Entschuldigung" oder "Es tut mir leid, aber ...", hätte uns (mir zumindest) doch gereicht!!! Dann aber hier nichts mehr von sich hören/sehen/schreiben lassen, ist nicht so dolle!!! Man (zumindest ich) macht sich ja dann auch so seine "Gedanken", da ich ja irgendwie 5-6 Leuts abholen muss/will (kosten), wie ich die Strecke am besten bewältigen kann, ohne immense Umwege in Kauf nehmen zu müssen!!! Und wer sich zuerst angemeldet hat steht natürlich vor jemandem, der sich erst später anmeldet.
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
Mario,
ich habe beide Kollegen über Facebook angefunkt und eine Antwort bekommen. Ich weiss nicht, ob sich jemand noch bei Lausi abgemeldet hat #c.....?? 
Egal, wir wissen früh genug Bescheid und können nach "Ersatz" :q ..... nicht übel nehmen Beppo, du wärst auch so noch mit in's "Dream-Team" gekommen. Immer noch genug Platz, da 2 grosse Häuser und 3 Boote. #6


----------



## lausi97 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... Judas |gr: .....obwohl Celle???? Pö, komme nicht aus Celle ()



Richtöög, meinte auch den alten Sack mit dem Rollator 

Nö, bei mich hat sich keiner abgemeldet.


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ich werde euch so lange mit lecker Rippchen vom Grill vollstopfen, bis ihr mir verzeiht !!!!  :g#6#v




Ich merk mal wieder, wie bestechlich und käuflich ich bin..:q:q

Ne Quatsch Alter, alles gut. Es trifft niemanden irgendeine Schuld. So trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Denn wie sagen wir immer? " Alle die mit uns auf Kaperfahrt fahren, müssen Männer mit Eiern sein." :vik: 

Vielleicht hatten  die auch nur Angst, vor Lausis Vaselinebehandlung #d Versteh ich garnicht..


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich merk mal wieder, wie bestechlich und käuflich ich bin..:q:q
> 
> Ne Quatsch Alter, alles gut. Es trifft niemanden irgendeine Schuld. So trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Denn wie sagen wir immer? " Alle die mit uns auf Kaperfahrt fahren, müssen Männer mit Eiern sein." :vik:
> 
> Vielleicht hatten die auch nur Angst, vor Lausis Vaselinebehandlung #d Versteh ich garnicht..


 

....... na ja, wenn du morgens zum Boot gehst, als hättest du nachts "12 Gäule zugeritten"??!! |uhoh: (Und den ganzen Tag im Stehen angeln musst....... |rolleyes) Puuuuuuh!!! Kein Spass


----------



## lausi97 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... na ja, wenn du morgens zum Boot gehst, als hättest du nachts "12 Gäule zugeritten"??!! |uhoh: (Und den ganzen Tag im Stehen angeln musst....... |rolleyes) Puuuuuuh!!! Kein Spass



Wieher wieher...............|supergri


----------



## Kotzi (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Sacht mal.... ihr geht aber schon angeln und geht da nicht zum swingen hin?


----------



## lausi97 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Sacht mal.... ihr geht aber schon angeln und geht da nicht zum swingen hin?



Komm mit, dann weißt du es......|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Sacht mal.... ihr geht aber schon angeln und geht da nicht zum swingen hin?




Und zwischendurch Rippchen knabbern....:l


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Sacht mal.... ihr geht aber schon angeln und geht da nicht zum swingen hin?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Eigentlich eher wegen der "Rippchen ala Rolf".....


----------



## Beppo (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Komm mit, dann weißt du es......|supergri|supergri|supergri



Hmm nix gegen den Kotzi, aber mit sonem Nick aufs Boot ? (joking)

Bei Seekrankheit übrigens immer gut dunkle Schokolade und ordentlich fishermans Friend futtern...das hilft zwar nich aber das Erbrochene schmeckt legger nach "After Eight" (ich glaub den habe ich hier vor 10 Jahren mal gelesen 

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Sacht mal.... ihr geht aber schon angeln und geht da nicht zum swingen hin?



 Das eine muß das andere ja nicht ausschliessen |bigeyes


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Hmm nix gegen den Kotzi, aber mit sonem Nick aufs Boot ? (joking)
> 
> Bei Seekrankheit übrigens immer gut dunkle Schokolade und ordentlich fishermans Friend futtern...das hilft zwar nich aber das Erbrochene schmeckt legger nach "After Eight" (ich glaub den habe ich hier vor 10 Jahren mal gelesen
> 
> ...



Das wird definitiv lustich mit dich..........|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

..... warum hab ich das Gefühl, dass es für mich wieder ein "Betreuer-Job" wird ???!!!|bigeyes


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... warum hab ich das Gefühl, dass es für mich wieder ein "Betreuer-Job" wird ???!!!|bigeyes





Mutter Theresa....:l


----------



## spodsbjerg (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Hmm nix gegen den Kotzi, aber mit sonem Nick aufs Boot ? (joking)
> 
> Bei Seekrankheit übrigens immer gut dunkle Schokolade und ordentlich fishermans Friend futtern...das hilft zwar nich aber das Erbrochene schmeckt legger nach "After Eight" (ich glaub den habe ich hier vor 10 Jahren mal gelesen
> 
> ...


 
|muahah:|jump:
Ich hau  mich wech........den hab ich noch nicht gehört #6

*

*


----------



## Beppo (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Das wird definitiv lustich mit dich..........|supergri



I´ll do my very best...mich einbremsen geht ganz gut mit sanften Tritten gegens Knie, oder legger "Bärenfang" aus grossen Bechern (gell Bernie) |bla:

betreutes Angeln kriege ich schon seit 25 Jahren 

(boa müssen wir jetzt echt 4 Monate OT schreiben  )


----------



## MS aus G (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Du bist ja "ausgeruht" Beppo!!!

 7 Jahre AB-Pause, da hat sich bei Dir bestimmt ganz schön was "aufgestaut", und dann gleich im "Dream-Team" dabei!!! Kein schlechter "Wiedereinstieg"!!!

 Ab und zu mal beim Matze auf die HP und auf Aktuelles, da ist das Warten nicht so lang!!! Allerdings bekommst Du dann noch mehr "Bock"!!!

 Andere Frage! Angelt Ihr (Bernie und Du) ab und zu mal zusammen? Z.B. an der Weser? Wir könnten dann mal ein kleines "Boardiedorschelnvorabtreffen" veranstalten, mit ein wenig Weserfischen bei mir vor der Haustür! Ich könnte zwar dann nur in der Woche, aber irgendwie müsste es da eine Möglichkeit geben!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Du bist ja "ausgeruht" Beppo!!!
> 
> 7 Jahre AB-Pause, da hat sich bei Dir bestimmt ganz schön was "aufgestaut", und dann gleich im "Dream-Team" dabei!!! Kein schlechter "Wiedereinstieg"!!!
> 
> ...



Ey ey, vorheriges Training is aber nich Königskonform.

Beppo, japp 4 Monate OT,wobei mir/uns schwebt da für nächstes Jahr noch son wirrer Gedanke im Königsstübchen........N...e:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ey ey, vorheriges Training is aber nich Königskonform.
> 
> Beppo, japp 4 Monate OT,wobei mir/uns schwebt da für nächstes Jahr noch son wirrer Gedanke im Königsstübchen........N...e:q


 

.......so so |rolleyes


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Beppo, japp 4 Monate OT,wobei mir/uns schwebt da für nächstes Jahr noch son wirrer Gedanke im Königsstübchen........N...e:q




Bitte nicht die nicht die erste Septemberwoche Roms. Ich brauche da meine Ruhe.....:q:q


----------



## Beppo (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Du bist ja "ausgeruht" Beppo!!!
> 
> 7 Jahre AB-Pause, da hat sich bei Dir bestimmt ganz schön was "aufgestaut", und dann gleich im "Dream-Team" dabei!!! Kein schlechter "Wiedereinstieg"!!!



Und ob.  Das mit dem Dream Team ist mir natürlich eine fette Ehre 



> Ab und zu mal beim Matze auf die HP und auf Aktuelles, da ist das Warten nicht so lang!!! Allerdings bekommst Du dann noch mehr "Bock"!!!


 
Hab ich schon, und weil ich Ausrüstungsmässig nicht mehr so up to date bin, bin ich schon fleissig am Sachen bestellen..bzw. recherchieren und hier im Angelladen kaufen..die habens bitter nötig...Die sahen letztens beide so dürre aus 



> Andere Frage! Angelt Ihr (Bernie und Du) ab und zu mal zusammen? Z.B. an der Weser? Wir könnten dann mal ein kleines "Boardiedorschelnvorabtreffen" veranstalten, mit ein wenig Weserfischen bei mir vor der Haustür! Ich könnte zwar dann nur in der Woche, aber irgendwie müsste es da eine Möglichkeit geben!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Ich will mal so sagen...die meisten Sachen am Wasser habe ich mit Bernie erlebt..er war es auch, der mich vor 25 Jahren das erste Mal mit an einen Teich genommen hat .

Wir planen im Augenblick so einiges.. letztens waren wir an der Odertalsperre.

Und wir können IMMER .. ööö
Bernie macht grad Schaffenspause, und ich bin Privatier 

lg Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Beppo Kötertechnisch funk mal den  angelnrolfman an:l:k:k:k


----------



## Beppo (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Jau danke für den Tipp.

Erstmal brauchte ich einen neuen kuscheligen Floating Anzug.
Den habe ich mir entgegen meiner sonstigen Gewohnheiten dann doch mal im Netz bestellt.

Und ne neue Rolle für meine Sportex.
Da habe ich nach Nachfragen bei Bernie zur SPRO Xsalt Arc XS 7450  gegriffen.

Bin gespannt, die soll ja rischtisch gut sein.
....eigentlich brauchte ich ja keine neue ... :q

ach ist das aufregend.

lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mit der Zalt machte nix falsch, fische die auch.Norge hat se ohne anschließende Süßwasserbehandlung und einigen Schwatten schadlos überstanden. Wenn de da Geflecht druff machst, reicht ne gute 8-10 kg tragende.

P.S.....wo laufen se denn...


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Bitte nicht die nicht die erste Septemberwoche Roms. Ich brauche da meine Ruhe.....:q:q



Nö. denke eher so Juni / Juli,willschte mit ?Bequacken wa aber im Oktober mit allemann.


----------



## Beppo (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ey ey, vorheriges Training is aber nich Königskonform.
> 
> Beppo, japp 4 Monate OT,wobei mir/uns schwebt da für nächstes Jahr noch son wirrer Gedanke im Königsstübchen........N...e:q



ABBBA ich muss doch ans Wasser, damit ich wenigstens ab und zu einen Grund habe zu Duschen..als Rentner wird man ja oft nur untenrum dreckig .. |bigeyes|kopfkrat

hmm watt fängt denn mit "N" an und hört mit "e" auf.....:vik:
 ich habs ..2016 im gelobten Land hört sich erstmal verlockend an , your grace 

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> hmm watt fängt denn mit "N" an und hört mit "e" auf.....:vik:


 
 Nord-Celle


----------



## Beppo (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



heinblöd schrieb:


> nord-celle



pruuuust !!!


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mit untenrum meinst abba die Füße |uhoh:|uhohder:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nord-Celle



pssst,nich das der Yupii noch größenwahnsinnig wird, weil er denkt das Königlicher Besuch kommt.|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Beppo (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mit der Zalt machte nix falsch, fische die auch.Norge hat se ohne anschließende Süßwasserbehandlung und einigen Schwatten schadlos überstanden. Wenn de da Geflecht druff machst, reicht ne gute 8-10 kg tragende.
> 
> P.S.....wo laufen se denn...



Jau super, dass Du mir das bestätigst. 
Bernie hat ja ein paar Red Arc und ist damit auch gut zufrieden.
(Die explodieren aber im Salzwasser)
|jump:



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mit untenrum meinst abba die Füße |uhoh:|uhohder:q:q



Füsse (aus den Augen aus dem Sinn  )

gruss
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> pssst,nich das der Yupii noch größenwahnsinnig wird, weil er denkt das Königlicher Besuch kommt.|rolleyes|rolleyes


 

 Beppo hatte doch auch was vom gelobten Land geschrieben....
 Dachte, er meinte Rolf's Pilkerwerkstatt |bigeyes


----------



## Beppo (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ach da im Randharz frönt man der Pilker Klöppelei ?
(Ich ändere "Randharz" mal in Tor zur "Lüneburger Heide"...damit ich nicht gleich am ersten Tag meinen neuen Schwimmdress ausprobieren muss)

Das macht neugierig 

Pilker... die Rolf bei Tag und Nacht und oft ermüdet , für uns gelötet und geschmiedet.

(frei nach Heinz Erhardt)


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hein sieh zu, datt wird lustich......#6:q:q

Jopp, der Rolf schwitzt nu schon Wasser und Blut wegen der fängigsten Farbe :q.Aber mal ernst, die Teile sind wirklich top und farbwünsche nimmt Rolf , nach entsprechender :k:k,auch entgegen :q


----------



## Beppo (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> pssst,nich das der Yupii noch größenwahnsinnig wird, weil er denkt das Königlicher Besuch kommt.|rolleyes|rolleyes



Naja hinfahren lohnt bestimmt , wenn man bedenkt was die da oben schon alles erfunden haben

Cellophan
das Cellphone

und die Cellulite

(au schaixxxe ich mach mir grad Freunde :k )

Ich habe im Keller übrigens einen modifizierten Lippfisch Imitat Pilker mit blutendem Waidloch...der muss fängig sein 
Ich mach bei Gelegenheit mal ein Bild...dem Köder hatte ich mal ein wenig Blei in den Bauch eingepflanzt, und danach mit irgendeiner rötlichen Farbe übergepinselt...ein dilletantischer Versuch, der bei Rolf wahrscheinlich Tränen der Verzweiflung hervorruft .

Das Ding sieht aber auch echt zum Mitleid erregen aus 

So Loide..Beppo over and out, ich will mal den U21 Jungs zusehen.

bis denne


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

soooo, wieder da. Hatte gerade mal die Norgesachen einsortiert #c........ braucht man nicht so oft. Andererseits haben wir da ausschliesslich mit 90Gr Pilkern gefischt und alles drauf gefangen #6. Die laufen auch in Dänemark bei entsprechender Drift, obwohl ich lieber mit dem leichten Kram (45, 50 oder evtl. mit 65Gr) "um mich schmeisse" !!!  :k

Falls jemand mal einen Blick in den "neuen" PDF-Pilkerkatalog werfen möchte....schickt mir eure e-mail Adresse per PN. .......#6

Ach Lausi, 
hier in Celle bereiten wir uns auch auf königlichen Besuch vor. Am Freitag ist die Königin von England, die Queen hier in Celle zu Besuch.......  :q:q:q (Lauscht die Nachrichten, ihr werdet staunen )


----------



## Beppo (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann schau ich Freitag mal ins TV...vllt. sehe ich ja euch beide winken 


EDIT: genug gekalauert 

jute Nacht


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Beppo,

e-mail ist unterwegs #6


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Oha , Muttern is wieder ausem Altersheim in Buckingham ausgebüxt.


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wer will nochmal und hat noch nicht?Noch kann man sich dem "Dream-Team ":qanschließen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ach Lausi,
> hier in Celle bereiten wir uns auch auf königlichen Besuch vor. Am Freitag ist die Königin von England, die Queen hier in Celle zu Besuch....... :q:q:q


 
 Sag bloß; die belieferst Du auch ?!? :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hein sieh zu, datt wird lustich......#6:q:q


 
 Ohne 'meinen' Grisu sag ich gar nix :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Sag bloß; die belieferst Du auch ?!? :q


 

......... na ja, dass sie deswegen gleich persönlich rüberkommt |kopfkrat, ist schon anerkennenswert #6


----------



## Yupii (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Gott sei dank isse wieder wech, wenn ich zuhause aufschlage. Ist ja reichlich in der Zwischenzeit geschrieben worden|bigeyes|bigeyes. Hier oben spielt das Wetter auch mit, ich fahre Boot und die Chefin fängt die Fische:c:c.


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Gott sei dank isse wieder wech, wenn ich zuhause aufschlage. Ist ja reichlich in der Zwischenzeit geschrieben worden|bigeyes|bigeyes. Hier oben spielt das Wetter auch mit, ich fahre Boot und die Chefin fängt die Fische:c:c.


 
.... na sicher fährt die wieder, bevor du auftauchst 

 Wie nennst du dich da oben eigentlich?? 
Guide? Nö....(der fängt ja eigentlich auch) ....... oder vieleicht "Tackle-Caddy" für Heike?  :q
(Also ich hätte ja dann ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn's dann zuhause Fische gibt..... alles von der Frau erbeutet #t)
|muahah:


----------



## lausi97 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Wie nennst du dich da oben eigentlich??
> Guide? Nö....(der fängt ja eigentlich auch) ....... oder vieleicht "Tackle-Caddy" für Heike?  :q
> 
> |muahah:



Yupiitesse oder Yupiituierte, obwohl, er hat ja dafür bezahlt, dann doch eher Pilkersklave oder Tackleknecht|supergri|supergri.

Fifty Shades of Yupii.........|supergri


----------



## bernie (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Seid Ihr wahnsinnig ?????

Ich kriege ja Augeenkrebs bei den vielen Buchstaben.....
Hätte ich den ollen Beppo nur mal in seiner senilen Lethargie (Ohrensessel) gelassen...... nu drehter völlich durch..... 

Hier mal MEIN Beitrag zum Thema selber Pilker machen (von 1998):
Pilker-Preisliste


----------



## bernie (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Andere Frage! Angelt Ihr (Bernie und Du) ab und zu mal zusammen? Z.B. an der Weser? Wir könnten dann mal ein kleines "Boardiedorschelnvorabtreffen" veranstalten, mit ein wenig Weserfischen bei mir vor der Haustür! Ich könnte zwar dann nur in der Woche, aber irgendwie müsste es da eine Möglichkeit geben!
> Gruß Mario



Das kriegen wir hin Mario!!
Z.Z komme ich nur nicht in unsere Straße#d|uhoh: weil die Deppen es nicht schaffen, innerhalb eines Monats die Straßendecke zu erneuern #q :c und alles quer durch´s Dorf schleppen hab ich keine Lust


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Seid Ihr wahnsinnig ?????
> 
> Ich kriege ja Augeenkrebs bei den vielen Buchstaben.....
> Hätte ich den ollen Beppo nur mal in seiner senilen Lethargie (Ohrensessel) gelassen...... nu drehter völlich durch.....
> ...


 

.............#6#6#6

guckst du hier (deine sind einfach zu günstig!!!):q:q


----------



## lausi97 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Seid Ihr wahnsinnig ?????
> 
> Ich kriege ja Augeenkrebs bei den vielen Buchstaben.....
> Hätte ich den ollen Beppo nur mal in seiner senilen Lethargie (Ohrensessel) gelassen...... nu drehter völlich durch.....
> ...



Pinselohrschweinchen............ich hau mich wech :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## MS aus G (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Oh, oh. Ich glaube, ich muss noch einen Hänger an den T5 machen, um die Menge an Windeln alle unterzukriegen!!!

 Obwohl die Angeln können wir ja alle zu Hause lassen, wenn ich das hier alles lese, brauchen wir keine Angeln und es wird trotzdem die lustich/"geilste" Tour, die ich je gemacht habe!!! Auf was habe ich mich da bloß eingelassen!?! Ich bin ja bei weitem kein "trauriger" Mensch, aber, wenn ich das hier so alles lese, da bleibt selbst mir die Spucke weg! Wer soll eigentlich den Bus fahren? In der ersten Kurve liegt der vor Lachen doch im Graben!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin People,

@Bernie ..was isn sunile Allergie ??? und warum nennst Du Iris Ohrensessel..?
hör ma uff mit deinen Fremdworten immer ..
Bei Deiner Gabe mit dem Pinsel umzugehen hätteste doch im Erzgebirge beim Christbaumkugel dekorieren auch ein hohes Tier werden können...Du Multitalentfreier Mensch 

@rolfman .. danköö 

@MS aus G .. durch bloßes Amateurkleinkunstkabarett einen T4 zum kentern bringen..da kommen wir garantiert auf die t-online Startseite 

@lausi .. ich war heute schon wieder ohne königliche erlaubnis trainieren..... Prostata Untersuchung ....

(von ner jungen Ärztin...heute war ein "schöner Tag" werde ich ins Tagebuch kritzeln ..mit immer noch zittriger Hand 

lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Moin People,
> 
> @Bernie ..was isn sunile Allergie ??? und warum nennst Du Iris Ohrensessel..?
> hör ma uff mit deinen Fremdworten immer ..
> ...



Pruuuuuuuuust, Kaffee anner Wand verteilt |supergri|supergri|supergri|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:

Mario,Stützräder ich sach nur Stützräder :q


----------



## MS aus G (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab da noch mal was ernstes!!!

 Schaut bitte alle mal in Euren Perso, habe heute in der Tageszeitung gelesen, das die Dänen evtl. wieder kontrollieren wollen!!! Und wenn wir mit dem T5 Dampfer und 6 Leuts drin an die Grenze kommen, und der Fahrer schon blau angelaufen ist, weil er keine Luft mehr kriegt vom vielen Lachen, werden die bestimmt mißtrauisch und kontrollieren uns!!! Bitte auch keine Drogen, Waffen,etc. mitnehmen!!!

 Spaß beiseite, das mit dem Ausweis hatte ich schon mal. Der Kollege durfte dann mit der Fähre zurück nach Fehmarn fahren und sich einen vorläufigen Ausweis ausstellen lassen und wir standen dann dumm da!!! Das schöne daran war, das es ein Polizist war/ist!!! Aber es gab kein Pardon er musste zurück!!! War allerdings keine Angeltour sondern Abschluss vom Sportverein!!!

 Ich hatte übrigens auch mal den Ausweis vergessen, und da ich ein ehrlicher Mensch bin auch gleich gesagt. Kurz links ran gefahren einen Wochenperso für 15DM geholt und weiter ging es!!! War allerdings an der normalen Grenze ohne Fähre.

 Also alle nochmal geschaut, und evtl. neuen beantragt!!! Meiner ist noch bis 2018 gültig!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich hätte gedacht wer als Hofstatt mit König Lausi reist hat sowieso einen sauerländischen Diplomatenpass und genießt politische Immunität ?  :q


----------



## MS aus G (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Der gilt aber im "Dänischen Königreich" nicht!!! Und ich möchte es nicht drauf ankommen lassen!!! 

 Achso nochwas! Lausi kontaktier bitte den Matze mal wegen den dänischen Angelscheinen, ob er genug hat für uns!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hab da noch mal was ernstes!!!
> 
> Schaut bitte alle mal in Euren Perso, habe heute in der Tageszeitung gelesen, das die Dänen evtl. wieder kontrollieren wollen!!! Und wenn wir mit dem T5 Dampfer und 6 Leuts drin an die Grenze kommen, und der Fahrer schon blau angelaufen ist, weil er keine Luft mehr kriegt vom vielen Lachen, werden die bestimmt mißtrauisch und kontrollieren uns!!! Bitte auch keine Drogen, Waffen,etc. mitnehmen!!!
> 
> ...


 
Moin Moin,
als wir letzte Woche aus Norge ülber Frederikshavn/Dk zurück gekommen sind, wurde an der deutsch-dänischen Grenze kontrolliert (richtig so !!!!) 

Aso wie Mario schon schrieb, den eigenen gültigen Perso mitnehmen #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Der gilt aber im "Dänischen Königreich" nicht!!! Und ich möchte es nicht drauf ankommen lassen!!!
> 
> Achso nochwas! Lausi kontaktier bitte den Matze mal wegen den dänischen Angelscheinen, ob er genug hat für uns!?!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
zur Not kann man den dänischen Schein auch noch auf der Hinfahrt bei Milan/Fischerman's Partner an der A7 Abfahrt Harrislee/Skandinavienpark holen. Oder bei Dirk Sennholz in Flensburg/Weiche, obwohl der einen saftigen Aufschlag nimmt....... wenn Matze natürlich welche und genug da hat #6


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab da auch noch mal was wichtiges aufm Herzen: Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit einem Grill aus? Ist dort einer? Nehmen wir einen mit?


----------



## Beppo (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Perso : Haken hinner (aber das hässliche Bild dadrauf :würg: )
Unterschrift (auch mit zittriger Hand geschrieben ..was den tag da wohl los war ..komm ich noch drauf..)
Danke noch fürs Erinnern.

Ich hoffe Bärenfang ist in DK legal 
Also bei Drogen und Waffeln (mag ich eh nicht) auch Haken hinner

yo Coasthunter...mit Grill meint ihr bestimmt einen Grill und nich so´n Stümpelding für 5 Eur ? weil so einen habe ich noch in nagelneu liegen..)
wenig Platz nehmen die Dinger ja ein, aber darauf 10 Leute oder mehr satt zu kriegen, das muss der Smutje sagen Denke 2 davon könnten reichen..

So ich bin für heute raus..bin müde

lg
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch mal was wichtiges aufm Herzen: Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit einem Grill aus? Ist dort einer? Nehmen wir einen mit?


 

Moin, du weisst worauf es ankommt........      #6#6#6.

Müssen wir mal schauen wie es dort "grilltechnisch" aufgestellt ist


----------



## Beppo (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Rolf .. sehr schöne Pilker.

Mal schauen ich muss mein Set ja bestimmt erweitern, habe nur noch ein paar.
Siehe Bild

Darüber ein selbstgebasteltes Bowie Imitat (@Bernie .. wie beim Singen lol) ich muss immer alles kopieren, mein Vater hatte den gelben Sack erfunden...

Also sollte ich wohl eh ein Cinese werden 
über dem Messer ein Fahrwerk einer T-50 Golden Eagle als Grössenvergleich #r

Anbei noch ein Pic von vorletzter Woche wo Bernie einen seiner größten Aale landen konnte (am hellerlichten Tag...ein wunderbarer übrigens ..tolles Wetter an der Sperre. Bernsteinfarbenes Wasser..sehr sauerstoff und eisenhaltig..) Ja und ich habe einen guten Speisebarsch mitgenommen, der aufn Wurm gebissen hatte..Twister und ähnliches Gezuppel funktionierte nur für Kleinbarsche...von denen habe ich einen für meine Kattse mitgenommen...

Jo eben ist die Spro Zalt angekommen...hut ab tolle saubere Technik tolle Bremse ..sehr ausgewogen an meiner Sportex.

Also, 4 Monate zum Ausrüstung komplettieren sollten reichen 

EDIT

Dieser makrelenartige Gummifisch mit dem dicken Blei erinert mich irgendwie an dieses Fräulein Cyrus auf ihrer Abrissbirne

Von Euch schonmal wer Probleme mit G L S gehabt ?

Angeblich versucht man hier zuzustellen, und ich wäre net doh.
Bin aber definitiv zu hause.. Benachrichtigungskarte habe ich auch nicht bekommen...der Typ muss also woanders gewesen sein.

Letztens ging ein Paket dann von der Sammelstelle wieder zurück weils hier nicht zustellbar wäre...bin gespannt ob das Aktuelle nun nach telefonischer Nachfrage ankommt

sehr suspekt...

later
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> @Rolf .. sehr schöne Pilker.
> 
> Mal schauen ich muss mein Set ja bestimmt erweitern, habe nur noch ein paar.
> Siehe Bild
> ...


 
Hi Beppo, jupp..... Danke. (Gebe mir Mühe )

und dickes Petri zu deinem Lecker Barsch , gute Grösse #6.

Das Problem mit dem "Zustellen" hatten wir hier auch schon oft...... es wurde ohne das Paket aus dem Transporter zu holen gleich eine Karte ausgefüllt und in den Briefkasten geworfen....... faules Gesindel sag ich nur. (So kann man es sich leichter machen..... einfach die Karte ausfüllen, einstecken und das Paket von der Sammelstelle abholen lassen.|gr:


----------



## Beppo (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Petri Dank.

das mit GLS ist eine Frechheit,

Der Typ hier schreibt nichtmal ne Karte...dann geht das Paket in den Shop 2,5km von hier.

Angeblich zweiter Zustellversuch, dann wieder in den Shop zurück und nach 2 Wochen geht die Ware zurück.

Zur angegebenen Zeit waren wir heute alle drei zuhause ..

da riecht was ganz schön fishy.

lg
Beppo


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja ja, so kennt man GLS #q
Ich krieg schon immer Horror, wenn in der Versandbestätigung GLS als Transporteur steht. Sind ja nur 7,5 km zur nächsten Post.


----------



## lausi97 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

GLS kommt doch bestimmt immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit bei euch vorbei, oder?Aufpassen wenn er vorfährt und nur die Karte dabei hat , sofort  das Köpfchen klopfen. Hab ich auch schon mal gemacht, der guckte ziemlich dumm als ich ihn aus der Karre zerrte |bigeyes|bigeyes, und denne zweimal klopfklopf:q.Seitdem klappt das......:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> GLS kommt doch bestimmt immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit bei euch vorbei, oder?Aufpassen wenn er vorfährt und nur die Karte dabei hat , sofort das Köpfchen klopfen. Hab ich auch schon mal gemacht, der guckte ziemlich dumm als ich ihn aus der Karre zerrte |bigeyes|bigeyes, und denne zweimal klopfklopf:q.Seitdem klappt das......:q


 

na ja, wenn ich schon ne Ader "wie ne Blindschleiche" am Hals habe, kann ich das "klopf klopf" ganz schlecht "dosieren"........|gr:, dann sollte er doch lieber gleich "ne Lücke" machen.....|evil:. 
Aber generell ist das mehr als unverschämt mit der Bande..............


----------



## lausi97 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> na ja, wenn ich schon ne Ader "wie ne Blindschleiche" am Hals habe, kann ich das "klopf klopf" ganz schlecht "dosieren"........|gr:, dann sollte er doch lieber gleich "ne Lücke" machen.....|evil:.
> Aber generell ist das mehr als unverschämt mit der Bande..............



Tja bei der Dosierung hatta dann halt Pech ...:q


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

manchmal,aber nur manchmal, haben GLS Fahrer, ein  kleines bisschen Haue gern


----------



## Beppo (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich befürchte nur, dass der Kollege sich hier garnicht blicken lässt..ich war die ganze Zeit im Garten also von 10.00 bis 11.30..und der Zustellversuch sollte so sechs Minuten nach elf stattgefunden haben.
Will meinen, der war hier garnicht in unserer Strasse. Benachrichtigungskarte habe ich ja auch nicht..der war woanners..
Und morgen fährt der auch woanners hin. denn die Adresse auf meinem Paket stimmt laut GLS ja.
Wie sowas zustandekommt kann ich mir nicht erklären.

mal sehen wie das wieder ausgeht...dann hänge ich das mal an einen grössere Glocke, ich lass mich ungern ver***** , dies ist ja nun das zweite Mal innerhalb von 6 Wochen, dass GLS so ne Show abzieht...nur diesmal habe ich den Namen der Hotline Tusse.

Kacktusse ! "Das heißt Kakteen" Nö ich mein ja Dich 

jute Nacht..
Beppo

Edit:
@coasthunter... Du singst mir aus der Seele 



lausi97 schrieb:


> GLS kommt doch bestimmt immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit bei euch vorbei, oder?



Ich werde ab Einbruch der Dunkelheit im Kampfanzug und was ich so an Waffeln tragen kann hinnerm Busch liegen.. Kampfstand ist schon ausgehoben.

TÖTEN TÖTEN


lg
Don Beppo Corleone


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hallo. Zur Info: Dänische Angelscheine habe ich immer für Euch da, und auch zu dem normalen Preis ohne diesen "Aufschlag" #d der in FL genommen wird....

Die Ferienhäuser sind komplett ausgestattet, Grill ist da natürlich auch vorhanden.

Hier nochmal was zum warm machen |wavey:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdWuoSsOq_I


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo. Zur Info: Dänische Angelscheine habe ich immer für Euch da, und auch zu dem normalen Preis ohne diesen "Aufschlag" #d der in FL genommen wird....
> 
> Die Ferienhäuser sind komplett ausgestattet, Grill ist da natürlich auch vorhanden.
> 
> ...


 

Super Matze, Danke für die Info #6


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Die Ferienhäuser sind komplett ausgestattet, Grill ist da natürlich auch vorhanden.




Das nenn ich mal gute Nachrichten :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Seit ihr alle am Grillen? oder was ist los :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Seit ihr alle am Grillen? oder was ist los :vik:


 
 Alle im anglerischen Trainigslager, um im Herbst den König zu stürzen.
 Ooopppssss, ich sollte ja nicht petzen |rotwerden


----------



## Beppo (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@lausi

Ich war grillen..und schee wars 

Büschen drückende Schwüle...und neue Kohle hab ich, sodass mein dicker Schmierbauch gleich mitgegart wurde...Teufelszeug.

Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes WE..ich werde wohl morgen mal den Salmoniden nachstellen 

achso mein Paket habe ich heute aus der Abgabestelle geholt..der GLS Typ hat sich wieder nicht blicken lassen.



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Alle im anglerischen Trainigslager, um im Herbst den König zu stürzen.
> Ooopppssss, ich sollte ja nicht petzen |rotwerden



Das ist Dir doch bestimmt nur so rausgerutscht, oder ? 

lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Alle im anglerischen Trainigslager, um im Herbst den König zu stürzen.
> Ooopppssss, ich sollte ja nicht petzen |rotwerden



Auch du , Brutus :c:c


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Alle im anglerischen Trainigslager, um im Herbst den König zu stürzen.
> Ooopppssss, ich sollte ja nicht petzen |rotwerden


 


lausi97 schrieb:


> Auch du , Brutus :c:c


 
Tja Lausi, will ja nicht unken.....aber deine Krone wirst du spätestens im Oktober los .
Ach ja, hab gestern im September eine Woche Brandungs- und Mefoangeln auf Langeland gebucht #c. 
So'n bisschen Vorbereitung muss schon sein....... :g


----------



## lausi97 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Pöhh, übe ich halt an meinen Teichen und das jeden Tag|evil:|evil:|rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Das ist Dir doch bestimmt nur so rausgerutscht, oder ?



Psychologische Verhandlungsführung.
Falls Lausi mir jetzt mehr bietet, als die Celler Anti-Royalisten-Gang, mache ich ab morgen wieder den 'Diederich Heßling' :m


----------



## Beppo (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

..durch Widerstand sie enden ?

Hamnet..obwohn Othenno meine niebste Ronne ist, da kommt kein "n" drin vor 

Hein, Ich habe gerade bei Wiki Opportunismus durch Gefälligkeiten gegoogelt...da war dein Bild im Header  

"Der Untertan" habe ich nicht gelesen oder geschaut..sollte man wohl nachholen ?
Ich hatte den Heßling nämlich akut nicht auf´m Schirm 
Hier lernt man auch noch kulturell richtig dazu .

tight lines 
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Pöhh, übe ich halt an meinen Teichen und das jeden Tag|evil:|evil:|rolleyes


 
Laufen die "Tümpel" nicht über, wenn du da ein 200Gr Brandungsblei reinfeuerst???


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Hein, Ich habe gerade bei Wiki Opportunismus durch Gefälligkeiten gegoogelt...da war dein Bild im Header



Ach wie gut, daß niemand weiß; daß ich nicht Hein, sondern 'FIFA' heiß...... |kopfkrat :m


----------



## lausi97 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Laufen die "Tümpel" nicht über, wenn du da ein 200Gr Brandungsblei reinfeuerst???



200gr?Du weißt ich liebe Naturködern, und da kommt unter 800gr  nix dran :q


----------



## Beppo (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin ihr ,

Recht so lausi, grosse Köder...

Schnell hat man davon aber einen neuen, vielleicht ungewollten Spitznamen am Popo weg  Bernie weiss was jetzt kommt.

Unser Kumpel Franky hat , wir sassen bereits entspannt am Wasser, angefangen so ne Frischhaltepackung mit 2 Hähnchenflügeln (600 g each ? )
auszupacken...oh lecker, dachten wir, die kommen dann mit auf den Grill.

Umgedreht und wieder den Blick auf die Posen...auf einmal "Kaplunsch !!!!) landete eines der Hühnerbeine mitten im Teich , von der Einschlagstelle aus bildeten sich Fettaugen..(unsere Zielfische waren da wohl schon mit Helm unterwegs, oder geflüchtet  )
er wollte halt einen Waller fangen, wir waren mehr auf Barsch und Forelle aus 


Nun seitdem heisst Franky "Fittchen" , und ich bin bis heute nicht sicher, ob er damit glücklich ist 

Schönen Sonntach noch
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> 200gr?Du weißt ich liebe Naturködern, und da kommt unter 800gr nix dran :q


 
...... da werden sich deine Forellen aber in die Schuppen scheixxen.........


----------



## lausi97 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... da werden sich deine Forellen aber in die Schuppen scheixxen.........



A büschen..........|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Yupii........ nun mal Bericht hier#c. Gut gefangen oder nur gekauften Fisch gefuttert?? |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Yupii........ nun mal Bericht hier#c. Gut gefangen oder nur gekauften Fisch gefuttert?? |rolleyes



Von Frau mit Pinkglitterlilablauweißrotgrüngesprenkelten Pilker gefangenen Fisch.......|supergri


----------



## Yupii (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So, wieder da#h#h

Was wollt ihr hören?#d#d
Heike hat natürlich wieder gewonnen:c
Ein paar Fischchen wurden verhaftet, Dorsch, Pollack und ein Leng. Natürlich haben wir die Maximalfiletmenge nicht erreicht. Wir haben halt Kultur, Angeln Entspannen miteinander verbunden. Ich mehr als Heike, wie immer|rolleyes.


----------



## Yupii (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@ Rolf
deine Pilker verweigern die Arbeit
von wegen Braun ist der Bringer, |krach:
 der hat es sich nach dem zweiten Wurf irgendwo auf dem Grund zwischen Pflanzen und Steinen bis zum jüngsten Tag gemütlich gemacht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ Rolf
> deine Pilker verweigern die Arbeit
> von wegen Braun ist der Bringer, |krach:
> der hat es sich nach dem zweiten Wurf irgendwo auf dem Grund zwischen Pflanzen und Steinen bis zum jüngsten Tag gemütlich gemacht.


 

Tja Yupii, 

wie soll ich das mal "schonend" rüberbringen. |rolleyes...... Man muss nicht nur einen "Mercedes" besitzen, man muss ihn auch fahren können #c ()......

(......... und wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, liegt es ja wie immer an der Badehose )

Schön, dass ihr wieder heil und gesund zu hause seid #6


----------



## lausi97 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> So, wieder da#h#h
> 
> Wir haben halt Kultur, Entspannen miteinander verbunden.



Immer diese Ausreden|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Tja Yupii,
> 
> wie soll ich das mal "schonend" rüberbringen. |rolleyes...... Man muss nicht nur einen "Mercedes" besitzen, man muss ihn auch fahren können #c ()......



Als Yupiiistischer Beifahrer nicht relevant.........


----------



## Yupii (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Es freut mich, dass ich euch wieder ein büschen erheitern kann


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Es freut mich, dass ich euch wieder ein büschen erheitern kann




Oh ja, und wie 
Kommt ja nicht allzu oft vor, das Frauen ihre Kerle zum Angeln mitnehmen 

Normalerweise bleiben die Weibsbilder beim Angeln ja lieber unter sich, um zu Saufen und über Männer zu lästern.


----------



## lausi97 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Oh ja, und wie
> Kommt ja nicht allzu oft vor, das Frauen ihre Kerle zum Angeln mitnehmen
> 
> Normalerweise bleiben die Weibsbilder beim Angeln ja lieber unter sich, um zu Saufen und über Männer zu lästern.



Böser Hunter , böse........:q:q


----------



## Beppo (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Männers,

ich wollte nur eine kleine Bootsangel Übungseinheit bei euer Durchlocht anmelden   .. Bernie und ich mit Portaboat aufm Edersee...  dem ebenso schreck- wie schmackhaften Barschgesindel nachstellen .

BTT eine Disziplin zum "Ausangeln" des von Matze gesponserten Tackle Zubeh. wäre z.B die lustigste oder unglaublichste Angelstory...nur mal so als Vorschlag 


lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> ich wollte nur eine kleine Bootsangel Übungseinheit bei euer Durchlocht anmelden   .. Bernie und ich mit Portaboat aufm Edersee...  dem ebenso schreck- wie schmackhaften Barschgesindel nachstellen .
> 
> ...



Es seie Ihnen gestattet |pftroest:


----------



## MS aus G (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mein Gott ist das bei Euch auch so warm!?!

 Mir schmelzen ja schon die Gummifische in der Kiste!!! 

 Bei so einem "Hundewetter" auf See zu sein!?! Nein Danke!!!

 Dann doch lieber im Oktober/November und evtl. mal kalte Finger kriegen!!! Das hier ist absolut nicht "mein" Wetter!!! Wie sagt man so schön: "Tauwetter für Dicke!!!" So ich muss dann mal wieder in meine "kalte" Küche!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Mein Gott ist das bei Euch auch so warm!?!
> 
> Mir schmelzen ja schon die Gummifische in der Kiste!!!
> 
> ...




Wenn Du dieses schon als warm empfindest.......#d
Mit König Lausi auf Tour im Okt., danach weißt Du, was 'heiß' bedeutet |welcome:|sagnix|muahah:


----------



## lausi97 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn Du dieses schon als warm empfindest.......#d
> Mit König Lausi auf Tour im Okt., danach weißt Du, was 'heiß' bedeutet |welcome:|sagnix|muahah:



Hase . . . . . . . psssst, verschreck se mir nich|supergri

Was die Wärme angeht:|offtopic|offtopic|offtopic|abgelehn|abgelehn|abgelehn|abgelehn


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

........... jupp, is warm draussen. 
Ist aber schon komisch, wenn ich mal in Australien, Brasilien oder im Süden der USA unterwegs bin, da stört mich das garnicht so.........#c. Nur hier in unserer Gegend sind wir und auch unser Umfeld nicht dafür ausgelegt ........... als ich heute in der Firma die teilweise roten Köpfe gesehen habe, musste ich schon etwas schmulzeln. Da kommen welche gerade aus Saudi zurück und "heulen" hier bezuegl. der Wärme rum |bigeyes#c


----------



## MS aus G (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Heute ist das bei mir noch auszuhalten, aber wehe es wird schwüler, dann kleben die ganzen Klamotten am Körper, der Schweiß rinnt in Strömen,...!!!

 Mal was anderes! Euer "Celler Bub", kann ja richtig gut Tennis spielen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Mal was anderes! Euer "Celler Bub", kann ja richtig gut Tennis spielen!!!


 
 Yupii ?!?


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Yupii ?!?


 
........|muahah:, lass das. Yupii ist froh wenn er allein vorwärts gehen kann.................


----------



## Coasthunter (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Zu kalt, zu nass, zu warm........irgendwas ist doch immer. 
Aussendusche, Badehose, kühle Getränke und bis eben brutzelten die Rippchen aufm Grill. Leute, mehr geht nicht nach Feierabend #6#6 
Von mir aus, kann es ganzjährig so bleiben.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Zu kalt, zu nass, zu warm........irgendwas ist doch immer.
> Aussendusche, Badehose, kühle Getränke und bis eben brutzelten die Rippchen aufm Grill. Leute, mehr geht nicht nach Feierabend #6#6
> Von mir aus, kann es ganzjährig so bleiben.


 

.......... du weisst, wie du Prioritäten setzen musst  #6#6#6


----------



## Yupii (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ........|muahah:, lass das. Yupii ist froh wenn er allein vorwärts gehen kann.................



Jungspund, ich habe doch nicht deine Krankheit. Wer jammert denn dauernd, aua hier, aua da?


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Jungspund, ich habe doch nicht deine Krankheit. Wer jammert denn dauernd, aua hier, aua da?


 

Jammert???!!!! sicher, sicher. (geh mal aus der Sonne, nicht gut für dich :q:q)......, was machst du eigentlich um diese Zeit am Rechner????.........hat dein Zivi dich wieder an die Tastatur geschoben #6:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Die Chefin arbeitet und ich schwitze am Rechner


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Die Chefin arbeitet und ich schwitze am Rechner


 
.... lass sie das mal hören  (mal sehen wer dann "schwitzt" |bigeyes)


----------



## lausi97 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> . Wer jammert denn dauernd, aua hier, aua da?



Rolf, vom Drillen der vielen Fische in Norge.......:vik:


----------



## Yupii (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Na, auch schon der Kadaverhotze entsprungen|supergri?


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

..............  wenn ich von euch hier lese, krieg ich schon wieder "Rücken" !!!!!  

Aaaaah, jetzt geht hier das Gewitter los....... Richtung Hannover ist schon was im Gange.......  |rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Schiss oder was??


----------



## Yupii (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wir kriegen ja wohl eher was ab. Du bist ja 3 km weiter davon entfernt|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Schiss oder was??


 

.......ach Uwe, stell dein Höhrgerät auf "0" und setz die Brille ab. Heike wird dir schon sagen (oder dich wecken), wenn das Gewitter vorbei ist  ()


----------



## Beppo (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

aaach Gewitter..ich wünschte hier würde es mal richtig rummsen..ich schmelze 

Irgendwie ziehen die Gewitter hier immer dicht vorbei.

schönes WE noch 
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Sitzen auch noch bei 28 Grad  im Garten, es wird Zeit das endlich Regen gibt.


----------



## lausi97 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Sohnemann schwimmt noch :q


----------



## Beppo (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Der soll es sich gut gehen lassen 

Heute max. 39.9 °C .. 

Am Donnerstag auf dem Edersee hatten wir uns schon die letzten 3 Hirnzellen weggelasert.

Mal so 50 l/qm wären nicht schlecht

bis denne
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin,
was los hier? Alle noch im "Hitzewahn?" ........


----------



## MS aus G (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Musste mir erst eine neue Tastatur kaufen, die Alte war geschmolzen!!!

 Heute noch mal leiden, dann soll es ja wieder erträglich werden!!! 

 Momentan versuche ich abends mal einen vernünftigen Aal zu fangen, aber bis jetzt von 16 Stück nicht einer das Maß von 50cm erreicht!!! Gestern auch wieder nur 2 von gerade mal 30cm. gefangen!!! 

 Ich hebe mir die "guten" Fische dann für den Oktober auf!!! Also haltet Euch fest, ich schone mich bis Oktober und dann .....!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich hebe mir die "guten" Fische dann für den Oktober auf!!! Also haltet Euch fest, ich schone mich bis Oktober und dann .....!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Pöhhhh..........geschi..en, erst ich.:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Pöhhhh..........geschi..en, erst ich.:q


 
........ was soll ich sagen, dieses Mal geht keiner auf dem Kutter rum und gibt allen nen 10er, damit sie ihre Fische über 64cm wieder reinwerfen. |rolleyes:g Von daher stehen deine Chancen nicht so gut  

(Mehr sag ich nicht......)


----------



## MS aus G (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Lausi, Du darfst gerne den größten fangen!!!

 Ich fange dann 10st. mehr nur einen cm. kleiner!!! Da hab ich dann mehr von!!! Aber ich nehme mal an der Coasthunter wird uns zeigen wo der Hammer hängt!?! Das ist so meine Einschätzung nach dem ersten "kennenlernen" der Tourfahrer!!! Außer er ist zu sehr mit seinen "Rippchen" beschäftigt!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ........ was soll ich sagen, dieses Mal geht keiner auf dem Kutter rum und gibt allen nen 10er, damit sie ihre Fische über 64cm wieder reinwerfen. |rolleyes:g Von daher stehen deine Chancen nicht so gut
> 
> (Mehr sag ich nicht......)



:c:c:c auch du mein Freund......


----------



## lausi97 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Lausi, Du darfst gerne den größten fangen!!!
> 
> Ich fange dann 10st. mehr nur einen cm. kleiner!!! Da hab ich dann mehr von!!! Aber ich nehme mal an der Coasthunter wird uns zeigen wo der Hammer hängt!?! Das ist so meine Einschätzung nach dem ersten "kennenlernen" der Tourfahrer!!! Außer er ist zu sehr mit seinen "Rippchen" beschäftigt!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Wenn der Coasthunter nach der ersten Nacht laufen kann lalalalalaaaaaaa in... Mexiko |supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Eine reelle 'Lucky-Punch' Chance hat bestimmt jeder.
Ihr müsst nur aufpassen, wenn Lausi anfängt, das Gummi zu montieren |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ihr müsst nur aufpassen, wenn Lausi anfängt, das Gummi zu montieren |rolleyes



Lalülalalaaaaaaa , de lausi is da:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich hab langsam den Überblick verloren, steht die gesamte Truppe jetzt eigl?


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam den Überblick verloren, steht die gesamte Truppe jetzt eigl?


 
Tja Sven, jetzt musst du dich schon extrem einkaufen in diesen elitären Kreis :g

Ach was, wenn du mit willst.......kein Ding, wende dich an den "NOCH-König" :q:q:q. #6#6 Du weisst doch, wir sind für fast alles offen und eben enorm tolerant :q


----------



## lausi97 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam den Überblick verloren, steht die gesamte Truppe jetzt eigl?



Nö,wenn's de mit möchtest melde dich bei mir. 

Aber , die Vaseline ist schon vergeben.......:q


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Lausi, Du darfst gerne den größten fangen!!!
> 
> Ich fange dann 10st. mehr nur einen cm. kleiner!!! Da hab ich dann mehr von!!! Aber ich nehme mal an der Coasthunter wird uns zeigen wo der Hammer hängt!?! Das ist so meine Einschätzung nach dem ersten "kennenlernen" der Tourfahrer!!! Außer er ist zu sehr mit seinen "Rippchen" beschäftigt!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario




Das ist ja das Problem. Wenn jeder Dorsch ein Rippchen wäre, würde ich mir bestimmt mehr Mühe geben. :q:q Aber so Rektalfixiert, wie der Lausi ist, sollte es ein leichtes sein, ihn vom Tron zu stoßen.  @ all: Beim Gaffen aufpassen, wer hinter euch steht. :q


----------



## Skizzza (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Alles klar, ich klär das nochmal mit der Arbeit ab und meld mich dann nochmal!
Von der letzten Tour ist da noch so ne Rechnung offen


----------



## lausi97 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@all: ach wie gut das niemand nicht weiß, wer hinter ihm steht|supergri

isch mach euch nass (anglerisch |rolleyes)


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Von der letzten Tour ist da noch so ne Rechnung offen



Hat Lausi Dir die 10,- € für das Zurücksetzen der Ü-64 cm Dorsche noch nicht bezahlt; oder was meinste |kopfkrat :q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @all: ach wie gut das niemand nicht weiß, wer hinter ihm steht|supergri
> 
> isch mach euch nass (anglerisch |rolleyes)


 
sicher sicher...............|muahah:

.....also in der Zeit, wo du nichts fängst (sozusagen die meiste Zeit!!!), da kannst du ruhig ein paar schöne Bildern von uns beim Drillen machen #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf, meintest Du jetzt *D*rillen oder ( Rippchen ) *G*rillen ?


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> sicher sicher...............|muahah:
> 
> .....also in der Zeit, wo du nichts fängst (sozusagen die meiste Zeit!!!), da kannst du ruhig ein paar schöne Bildern von uns beim Drillen machen #6



Der knipst uns eh nur von hinten, wenn wir Gaffen :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf, meintest Du jetzt *D*rillen oder ( Rippchen ) *G*rillen ?


 
Moin Hein....ich meine schon DRILLEN :q:q......



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Der knipst uns eh nur von hinten, wenn wir Gaffen :q


 
Da kannst du Recht haben, er ist aber auch sehr schnell so "lustlos", wenn er nichts fängt :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Da kannst du Recht haben, er ist aber auch sehr schnell so "lustlos", wenn er nichts fängt :q:q



Garnich, das ist der Yupii...........|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Da kannst du Recht haben, er ist aber auch sehr schnell so "lustlos", wenn er nichts fängt :q:q



Dann lass uns mal hoffen, das er nicht lustvoll wird, wenn wir ständig über der Reeling hängen und Meterdorsche hoch pumpen müssen. Besser wir bilden 2er Teams: Einer pumpt, der andere behält den "King of Vaseline" im Auge.


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dann lass uns mal hoffen, das er nicht lustvoll wird, wenn wir ständig über der Reeling hängen und Meterdorsche hoch pumpen müssen. Besser wir bilden 2er Teams: Einer pumpt, der andere behält den "King of Vaseline" im Auge.


 
..... macht Sinn, wenn ihn einer mit nen Knüppel auf Abstand hält


----------



## Yupii (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich klär das nochmal mit der Arbeit ab und meld mich dann nochmal!
> Von der letzten Tour ist da noch so ne Rechnung offen



Oooh, unsere Quasselstrippe:q:q
Dann aber lausi und Skizzza zusammenpacken. Vor lauter Gesabbel des einen vergisst der andere seine Vaseline-Angriffe:q


----------



## MS aus G (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Oh, oh, noch ein "Profi" mehr, und dann auch noch mit "offenen Rechnungen" gegenüber unser Lausigkeit!!! Na das wird ein Spaß!!!

 Skizzza, seh mal zu, das das was wird!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Coasthunter,

 auf Matze´s Booten brauchen wir kein Gaff, da sind große Kescher mit laaaaangen "Stielen" drauf!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Coasthunter,
> 
> auf Matze´s Booten brauchen wir kein Gaff, da sind große Kescher mit laaaaangen "Stielen" drauf!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Hoffentlich kriegt Lausi das mit den langen Stielen nicht in den falschen Hals :


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin ihr Helden, alles fit soweit ? 

..... mal kurz zur Info, ein Bekannter von mir (Pilker-Kunde ) fährt Mitte September 2015 ich glaube für eine Woche in das Haus Nyheim auf Vikna (Norge-Fjord ist der Anbieter) #6#6. 
In der 4-Mann Truppe ist einer verletzungsbedingt ausgefallen, nun suchen die 3 jemanden zum Mitfahren. (Würde ja sofort selbst mitfahren, bin aber zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Langeland #c)
Ich war ja selbst Anfang Juni auf Vikna und muss sagen, der Hammer was die Lokation und die Fänge angeht  ........

Sollte jemand sich dafür interessieren, funkt mich mal bitte an ............ |wavey:


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin ihr Helden, alles fit soweit ?
> 
> ..... mal kurz zur Info, ein Bekannter von mir (Pilker-Kunde ) fährt Mitte September 2015 ich glaube für eine Woche in das Haus Nyheim auf Vikna (Norge-Fjord ist der Anbieter) #6#6.
> In der 4-Mann Truppe ist einer verletzungsbedingt ausgefallen, nun suchen die 3 jemanden zum Mitfahren. (Würde ja sofort selbst mitfahren, bin aber zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Langeland #c)
> ...


Was kostet der Spaß denn ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Stulle schrieb:


> Was kostet der Spaß denn ?


 
Moin Stulle, krieg ich raus und gebe dir Bescheid


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Interesse hätte ich aber das Budget ist knapp. Das geht vieleicht auch anderen so


----------



## MS aus G (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Stulle,

 WIR haben aber auch noch Platz!?! Bei uns ist das Budget dann auch nicht ganz so hoch!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Stulle,
> 
> WIR haben aber auch noch Platz!?! Bei uns ist das Budget dann auch nicht ganz so hoch!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Moin Moin
da mach dir mal kein Kopf, Michi,Olaf und nobbi sind ja auch noch da#h
können euch doch nich so ganz mit der Königlichen Lausimatjestät alleine lassen.
Wollte mich auch noch mal zwischendurch melden und liebe Grüße an Euch 


Norbert


----------



## bernie (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

TACH!
Nach einer Woche Internet-Entzuch bin ich eeendlich wieder online 
Das ScheiXX-Gewitter hat meine Fritzbox zerlegt 

... nu muss ich ich ersma wieder alles neu einrichten und dann vieeeel lesen ;-)


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Michi,Olaf und nobbi sind ja auch noch da#h



Jau, aber da wir, seit der Boardie-Tour 3, als Youtube-Shooting-Stars jetzt ja täglich in 3-4 Talkshows sind, ist der Terminkalender halt recht eng. |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Moin Nobbi #h, was macht Deine Guiding-Karriere ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Nobbi #h, was macht Deine Guiding-Karriere ?[/QUOTE

also off on|wavey:
Auf unsere Bordis kannst dich voll verlassen wie wir uns getroffen haben in Segeberg.#6
Wir waren Brandungsangeln und mit Schlauchiii auf See.

jetzt wieder ein kleines on :mOlaf wenn wir die Cowboys besuchen wollen,nehmen wir mein Raucherauto


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Stulle schrieb:


> Interesse hätte ich aber das Budget ist knapp. Das geht vieleicht auch anderen so


 

Hi, hab da noch keinen Bescheid...... unsere letzte Tour in das Haus hat ca. nen Tausender pro Person gekostet. Da wird bei uns an nix rumgespart, wenn man sowas macht...... dann richtig #6

(Was die Boardie-Tour im Oktober hier angeht, da sollten dann mal "Nägel mit Köpfen" gemacht werden...... in meinem Job arbeite ich auch weltweit und muss täglich mit dem "Anruf" rechnen #c)


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Die Finanzministerin meldet Einspruch an :/


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....und muss täglich mit dem "Anruf" rechnen #c)




Wenn man sich zum königlichen Hoflieferanten für Pilker hochgearbeitet hat ......... :m


----------



## MS aus G (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich glaube ich brauche gar nicht mitzufahren, was ich hier bei uns an der Weser dieses Jahr fange kommt nicht über Kindergarten hinaus!!! War gerade mal mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, und oho ich habe einen Hecht gefangen von sage und schreibe ca. 15cm!!! Habe dieses Jahr bislang 16 Aale gefangen, von denen noch nicht einer für die Räuchertonne war. 

 Was soll das bloß im Oktober werden?!? Alles nur Dorsche kleiner 35cm oder so!!! Verstehe das auch nicht dieses Jahr. Nehme die selben Köder wie sonst auch, oder ist das ein Wink mit Zaunpfahl, das ich nur dicke Dorsche fangen werde!!! Na da glaub ich jetzt mal dran!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich brauche gar nicht mitzufahren, was ich hier bei uns an der Weser dieses Jahr fange kommt nicht über Kindergarten hinaus!!! War gerade mal mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, und oho ich habe einen Hecht gefangen von sage und schreibe ca. 15cm!!! Habe dieses Jahr bislang 16 Aale gefangen, von denen noch nicht einer für die Räuchertonne war.
> 
> Was soll das bloß im Oktober werden?!? Alles nur Dorsche kleiner 35cm oder so!!! Verstehe das auch nicht dieses Jahr. Nehme die selben Köder wie sonst auch, oder ist das ein Wink mit Zaunpfahl, das ich nur dicke Dorsche fangen werde!!! Na da glaub ich jetzt mal dran!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
Hm...... Mario, mach dir da mal keinen Kopf. Nicht alle fangen regelmässig gute Fische. 
Es gibt sogar Kollegen, die versuchen sich nach vorn zu kaufen........ Rocke u.s.w. |rolleyes Oder kaufen sich teure Avets,nur um damit ihre Frau in Norwegen zu den Fanggründen zu fahren.......


----------



## lausi97 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich brauche gar nicht mitzufahren, was ich hier bei uns an der Weser dieses Jahr fange kommt nicht über Kindergarten hinaus!!! War gerade mal mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, und oho ich habe einen Hecht gefangen von sage und schreibe ca. 15cm!!! Habe dieses Jahr bislang 16 Aale gefangen, von denen noch nicht einer für die Räuchertonne war.
> 
> Was soll das bloß im Oktober werden?!? Alles nur Dorsche kleiner 35cm oder so!!! Verstehe das auch nicht dieses Jahr. Nehme die selben Köder wie sonst auch, oder ist das ein Wink mit Zaunpfahl, das ich nur dicke Dorsche fangen werde!!! Na da glaub ich jetzt mal dran!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



|pftroest: tuttilein


----------



## lausi97 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hm...... Mario, mach dir da mal keinen Kopf. Nicht alle fangen regelmässig gute Fische.
> Es gibt sogar Kollegen, die versuchen sich nach vorn zu kaufen........ Rocke u.s.w. |rolleyes Oder kaufen sich teure Avets,nur um damit ihre Frau in Norwegen zu den Fanggründen zu fahren.......



Judas....,also im Oktober bekommst keine 10euro .


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Judas....,also im Oktober bekommst keine 10euro .


 

(ich schmeiss die doch sowieso wieder rein, oder glaubst du ich will monatelang mit der "Narrenkrone" rumlaufen??!!) :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

3 Wochen Urlaub und ihr Pappnasen schafft hier gefühlte 100 Seiten....:m:m


----------



## Yupii (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hm...... Mario, mach dir da mal keinen Kopf. Nicht alle fangen regelmässig gute Fische.
> Es gibt sogar Kollegen, die versuchen sich nach vorn zu kaufen........ Rocke u.s.w. |rolleyes


 Anders konnte es unsere Majestät Pelzlausi das Erste ja nicht schaffen:q:q


> Oder kaufen sich teure Avets,nur um damit ihre Frau in Norwegen zu den Fanggründen zu fahren.......


Ich kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wen du hiermit meinen könntest#c#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Anders konnte es unsere Majestät Pelzlausi das Erste ja nicht schaffen:q:q
> Ich kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wen du hiermit meinen könntest#c#c


 

....... Yupii, wer sich den Schuh anzieht ??!!


----------



## lausi97 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Anders konnte es unsere Majestät Pelzlausi das Erste ja nicht schaffen:q:q
> Ich kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wen du hiermit meinen könntest#c#c



Du bist der erste , der eingerieben wird.......:q


----------



## Yupii (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich habe noch wärmende Massagesalbe mit Bimsstein versetzt. Da wird dein Schn....... vorgewärmt und etwas abgebremst:q:q:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich habe noch wärmende Massagesalbe mit Bimsstein versetzt. Da wird dein Schn....... vorgewärmt und etwas abgebremst:q:q:q:q




|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Beppo (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Da halte ich meinen raus....pflegte mein Vater zu sagen 

BTT : Ich zähle 9 zahlende zurzeit.. wie siehts mit der Kalkulation aus lausi ?

lg
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Oder wie ich es zu sagen pflege: Mein A...h bleibt Jungfrau!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Skizzza (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Zur Kalkulation, wir wären 10, wenn Thorsten mir die Daten schickt


----------



## lausi97 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Zur Kalkulation, wir wären 10, wenn Thorsten mir die Daten schickt



Nu sind wir 10.........:vik::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

10 verrückte sind wir jetzt? Suuuuper........#6


----------



## Skizzza (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Vielleicht noch etwas früh, aber kann mich jemand einsammeln in Hamburg bei der Fahrt? Großes Auto wäre vom Vorteil, hab tackle-technisch zwar grad ausgemistet, aber weniger wirds gefühlt trotzdem nicht#c
Spritbeteiligung selbstverständlich
Für Unterhaltung während der Fahrt sorge ich natürlich auch gerne :vik:


----------



## MS aus G (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Skizzza,

 das geht klar!!! Dürfte vom Platz kein Problem sein!!! Sind mit einem "langen" T5 unterwegs!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Skizzza,
> 
> das geht klar!!! Dürfte vom Platz kein Problem sein!!! Sind mit einem "langen" T5 unterwegs!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Den er weiß nicht, was er tut......|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## MS aus G (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wenn ich "unsere" Posts so lese, glaub ich das auch, und es "wundert" mich nicht, das keiner mehr mitfahren will!!! Naja als "Königssprecher" werden wir dann wohl viel Unterhaltung auf der Fahrt haben!!!

 @Skizzza,

 schau bitte mal in Deinen Perso, ob der noch gültig ist!?! Ich habe gehört die Dänen wollen evtl. Kontrollen wieder einführen bzw. vermehrt Kontrollen durchführen!!! Wenn wir dann in einem T5 mit "Gewehrtaschen" und anderen "Waffen" über die Grenze fahren, von den Leuten mal ganz abgesehen, ist es evtl. wahrscheinlich/möglich, das wir kontrolliert werden!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mario, mit Sven im Auto braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen machen wegen Kontrolle, der sabbelt die Zöllner schwindelig :q


----------



## Skizzza (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mensch Mario, vielen Dank schonmal!#6
Perso ist bis 2024 gültig, das sollte hinhauen. 
Ansonsten werden uns sicher auch unsere vertrauenswürdigen Visagen weiterhelfen:vik:


----------



## bernie (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Mario: 
WAS HAST DU GETAN?????????? |bigeyes |bigeyes|bigeyes

Beppo ist ja schon schlimm genug, aber dann NOCH so eine |bla: 
..... OH MEIN GOTT..... das hält doch kein Nutztier mit Steckdose aus |kopfkrat

Wie konntest Du nur....#y ... wir werden alle sterben.....#q


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> @Mario:
> WAS HAST DU GETAN?????????? |bigeyes |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Beppo ist ja schon schlimm genug, aber dann NOCH so eine |bla:
> ...


 

Nein Nein Bernie....... du kennst doch die kleinen Tierchen, die kein Wasser dürfen, oder nach Mitternacht nicht mehr gefüttert werden dürfen...Gremlins?!#c
Also.....gib dem Sven keinen einzigen Schluck Bier o.ä. , sonst werdet ihr dem " elendigen Ohrentod" sterben.  #d#d#d  ()


----------



## MS aus G (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Aus eigenen "Fehlern" lernt man am besten!!! Aber so "schlimm" kann das doch bestimmt gar nicht werden, und ab Hamburg haben wir ja dann nicht mehr so weit!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Aus eigenen "Fehlern" lernt man am besten!!! Aber so "schlimm" kann das doch bestimmt gar nicht werden, und ab Hamburg haben wir ja dann nicht mehr so weit!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Glaube mir, das wird die längste Fahrt deines Lebens und versteckt auf jedenfall das Bier |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Coasthunter (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Glaube mir, das wird die längste Fahrt deines Lebens und versteckt auf jedenfall das Bier |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|muahah:|muahah:



Ääähhh.....mir fällt gerade ein, das ich aus ner gaaaaanz anderen Richtung anreisen werde. Also vielen Dank nochmal für das Angebot mit der Miftfahrgelegenheit. Ich fahre allein!!! :q:q


----------



## Skizzza (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So muss sich Cäsar gefühlt haben an den Iden des März.. :c
Reines Fachwissen was ich die ganze Zeit von mir gebe! |znaika:|znaika:
Und von Hamburg sind es doch wirklich nur 2 Stunden nur glaube ich, das habt ihr bisher auch immer überlebt|bla:|bla:


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> So muss sich Cäsar gefühlt haben an den Iden des März.. :c
> Reines Fachwissen was ich die ganze Zeit von mir gebe! |znaika:|znaika:
> Und von Hamburg sind es doch wirklich nur 2 Stunden nur glaube ich, das habt ihr bisher auch immer überlebt|bla:|bla:


 
Mensch Sven, dieses "Lallen" war Fachwissen???  |bigeyes
(Hut ab!!!)

2 Std......??!! na ja, das wird hart |krach: für die Besatzung


----------



## MS aus G (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Sind 8 Lautsprecher drin, dann kommt eben AC/DC rein und volle Pulle!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Aus eigenen "Fehlern" lernt man am besten!!! Aber so "schlimm" kann das doch bestimmt gar nicht werden, und ab Hamburg haben wir ja dann nicht mehr so weit!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Ihr seid viel zu sehr auf die 'Hintour' fokussiert...... #d

Wartet mal die Rücktour mit Skizza ab, falls er es schaffen sollte, König Lausi die Narrenkappe zu entreißen..... 

Dann würde ich weder mit Skizza |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: im Auto sitzen mögen; noch mit ( dann ) Scherge Lausi |krach::c:c:e|motz:|motz:

Da brauchste dann keine 8 Lautsprecher mit AC/DC mehr.
Die 'Hells Bells' haste dann live an Bord #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dann würde ich weder mit Skizza |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: im Auto sitzen mögen; noch mit ( dann ) Scherge Lausi


 
....... du bist sicher, Sven würde dann mit uns zurückfahren??  :g:g:g 
( "Luigi.....lege dich nicht mit die Familie an" )


----------



## lausi97 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wartet mal die Rücktour mit Skizza ab, falls er es schaffen sollte, König Lausi die Narrenkappe zu entreißen.....



Niemals nie nicht...............:g,Revolution oder was ist hier los?:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... du bist sicher, Sven würde dann mit uns zurückfahren??  :g:g:g
> ( "Luigi.....lege dich nicht mit die Familie an" )



Don Rolf.........#r


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Don Rolf.........#r


 
Moin Lausi, kurz zur Info, die grünen Pilker (worauf dein Junior den Seeteufel gefangen hatte!)  laufen ganz gut..........hab gerade von einem Arbeitskollegen aus Norwegen ne Mail mit Bild bekommen. Er hat in der ersten Stunde *2 Butt* auf den Pilker gefangen......#6


----------



## lausi97 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Lausi, kurz zur Info, die grünen Pilker (worauf dein Junior den Seeteufel gefangen hatte!)  laufen ganz gut..........hab gerade von einem Arbeitskollegen aus Norwegen ne Mail mit Bild bekommen. Er hat in der ersten Stunde *2 Butt* auf den Pilker gefangen......#6



Fängige Farbe halt.....|rolleyes#6#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Revolution oder was ist hier los?:q:q


 
 Zwergenaufstand :vik:


----------



## Jesse J (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Jungs!

 Ich melde mich mal wieder aktiv, die ersten Schrauben sind raus und ich darf seid ner Woche wieder auftreten. 
 Ich komme also jetzt mal wieder in den Keller an den Rechner   .

 Da ich keine PN bekommen habe gehe ich mal von aus das noch alles am laufen ist 


 lg Jörg (wieder Scherge !!??)


----------



## lausi97 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Ich melde mich mal wieder aktiv, die ersten Schrauben sind raus und ich darf seid ner Woche wieder auftreten.
> Ich komme also jetzt mal wieder in den Keller an den Rechner   .
> ...



Super, dann weißt ja " gmBh ":q


----------



## MS aus G (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich glaube eher " gmCh " oder?!?

 @Jörg

 ich hab da noch mal eine Frage! Woher kommst Du? Und schau bitte in Deinen Perso, ob der noch Gültigkeit besitzt!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin ihr Helden. Jetzt ist es ja bald soweit mit eurer Fahrt....das wird bestimmt hammer geil werden. Ich drück euch die Daumen das ihr gutes Wetter habt und reichlich Fische fangt, und mir, das ich es vielleicht schaffe, euch noch zu besuchen. #6


----------



## Beppo (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bald soweit..jaja ich zähle schon jeden abend midde Finger.
Krass wie die erste Jahreshälfte vorbeigeflogen ist.
Dann isses echt "Bald soweit"  und dankö für die guten Wünsche 

@Bernie "ich bin die Ruhe selbst" nur manchmal weiss ich nicht was ich sagen soll....ach wurscht ich sags trotzdem 

lg
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Micha, alles Gute , viel Glück und Gesundheit zu deinem heutigen Geburtstag !!!!!!!!

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## offense80 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Daaaanke schööön #6|rotwerden


----------



## Skizzza (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Micha, auch von meiner Seite alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!|schild-g
Hoffe man sieht sich bald mal wieder an Bord#y:vik:


----------



## offense80 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke schön für eure Geburtstagswünsche #6

Werde dann heute für euch alle einen mittrinken, oder zwei, oder drei.....:q


----------



## Franky D (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Micha auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## lausi97 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Danke schön für eure Geburtstagswünsche #6
> 
> Werde dann heute für euch alle einen mittrinken, oder zwei, oder drei.....:q



Aber Leuchtfeuer, damit das Möhrchen schön strahlt :l


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin
ich hab für Micha im Kühlschrank noch einen

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.behn-originale.de%2Fmedia%2Fimages%2Forg%2FMarken-Aktionsflachen_FM_neu.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.behn-originale.de%2Fmarken%2Fmarken-a-z%2Ffietes-moewenschiss&h=292&w=743&tbnid=4pIa_Y58olXVRM%3A&docid=JnPdatrhpvGGCM&ei=fyGqVcPTGIepsAGIhYbwCQ&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1389&page=1&start=0&ndsp=12&ved=0CEUQrQMwCWoVChMIg4-J7bPkxgIVhxQsCh2IggGe

#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Aber Leuchtfeuer, damit das Möhrchen schön strahlt :l


 
 Immer die königlichen Doppeldeutigkeiten.......  |kopfkrat


 Micha, auch von mir noch allens Judeh ton Jeburstach !!!!!!


----------



## MS aus G (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auch von mir natürlich einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ihr seid echt der HAMMER!!!

Danke an alle #6#6#6#6


----------



## lausi97 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Lillyfee, Familienfeiern hat man öfter, aber diese historische Königliche Dorscheltour gibt es nur einmal |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab gerade in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, das der Eigner der Blauort hätte am 13.05. einen Antrag auf Insolvenzverfahren gestellt |bigeyes
Weiß hier jemand was davon???


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin
so auf die Schnelle hab ich das gefunden

http://reimer-rae.de/ms-blauort-hochseeangeln/


----------



## Yupii (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moinsen Micha,
nachträglich
|schild-g|schild-gund alles Gute vom 
Celler Intriganten:q:q|wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> so auf die Schnelle hab ich das gefunden
> 
> http://reimer-rae.de/ms-blauort-hochseeangeln/



Klingt ja erstmal noch nicht ganz dramatisch, aber gut klingt es auch nicht..... #t


----------



## Reppi (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Micha ; auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute !!!
Egbert und Inso  ? Shit......wieder einer weniger ,,?


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin ihr Helden....... hoffe ihr seid fit für die Woche ??!!  :m(|bigeyes)

Hab gerade mit Frauchen beschlossen, wir fahren am WE mal wieder für 2 Tage nach Als.  
So'n bisschen an's Wasser gucken und Frauchen kann den ein oder anderen Hornhecht rauszotteln, wenn die noch da sind. (Obwohl ich da einige Stellen kenn, da wird gut gefangen )
Werde bestimmt ein paar Bilder machen  (natürlich nicht um euch zu ärgern........|rolleyes).
Nein, um die Vorfreude zu stärken........


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Du bist ja sowas von nett zu uns...


----------



## lausi97 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin ihr Helden....... hoffe ihr seid fit für die Woche ??!!  :m(|bigeyes)
> 
> Hab gerade mit Frauchen beschlossen, wir fahren am WE mal wieder für 2 Tage nach Als.
> So'n bisschen an's Wasser gucken und Frauchen kann den ein oder anderen Hornhecht rauszotteln, wenn die noch da sind. (Obwohl ich da einige Stellen kenn, da wird gut gefangen )
> ...



|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz::c:c:c  |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Du bist ja sowas von nett zu uns...


 

.....ich weiss |rotwerden


----------



## offense80 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@ Yupii und Reppi

vielen lieben Dank für eure Geburtstagswünsche #6#6

@ Rolfi

dann lass dir mal von deiner Frau zeigen, wie man richtig angelt,damit du bei eurer großen Boardie Tour auch mal den einen oder anderen rausholst :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Yupii und Reppi
> 
> vielen lieben Dank für eure Geburtstagswünsche #6#6
> 
> ...


 

Micha........  ich glaube du verwechselst mich da gerade mit Yupii !!?? 

........ den ein oder anderen rausholst?? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Ich bin verheiratet........() :q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nee, nee, Micha meinte schon den Belgier:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Nee, nee, Micha meinte schon den Belgier:q:q


 

........ ich sag da jetzt mal nix zu, bevor du dich wieder ärgerst und den alten Leuten in der Massagepraxis wieder weh tust. |rolleyes ()


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

ich habe heute nur noch 20-25jährige junge Damen auf der Bank liegen:vik::vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich habe heute nur noch 20-25jährige junge Damen auf der Bank liegen:vik::vik:


 
na sicher......   (haben die evtl. so'n Ventil auf dem Rücken???) :q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Woher weisst du? Sitzt sowas neben dir im Büro?:q:q


----------



## Jesse J (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Micha : Alles Gute nachträglich !

 @ MS aus G: Mein Perso ist noch Gültig, ich komme aus 31737 Rinteln , das liegt zwischen Bielefeld und Hannover an der A2 .


 Was heisst GmbH oder gmCh ?


 lg Jörch


----------



## MS aus G (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Also "GmbH": Geh mal Bier holen!!!

 Da unsere königliche Lausigkeit kein Bier trinkt, müsste das ja dann anders lauten!

 "gmCh": Geh mal Cola holen!!!

 Das mit dem woher geht um die Fahrerei. Rinteln liegt ja auf der königlichen Route! Man könnte sich ja dann bei den Intriganten in Celle treffen und weitere Aufteilungen vornehmen! Danach fahre ich dann ins Wendland! Oder? Dann noch kurz in HH vorbeischauen und ab ins gelobte Land!!! Dann wären wir 10 Leuts schonmal alle günstig aufgeteilt und die Kosten wären für alle nicht so hoch!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Treffen sollten wir uns beim Rolf, sein Einverständnis mal frech vorausgesetzt ,weil, ich muss da auf jedenfall noch in seine Garage |supergri.Und nen paar von euch bestimmt auch |rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri|supergri

Jörch kann ich türlich bis dahin mitnehmen und von da aus auch wieder retour, allerdings fahre ich erst Montag zurück .


----------



## MS aus G (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wir fahren doch alle "erst Montag" zurück!!! Ok hast jetzt nicht gesagt welche "Woche"!?!

*DU* bist doch der König!!! Wieso muss er sein Einverständnis geben!?! 

 Das mit der Garage ist doch selbstverständlich!!! Da werden doch die geheimen Geheimköder veräußert, oder?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das mit der Garage ist doch selbstverständlich!!! Da werden doch die geheimen Geheimköder veräußert, oder?
> 
> Gruß Mario



Psssssssssssssssst, nich so laut.........:q


----------



## lausi97 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mit Montag, kann ja sein das Jörch, da schon wieder arbeiten muss. #c#c


----------



## MS aus G (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wer Montag wieder arbeiten muss, muss dann eh selber fahren, oder noch jemanden finden, der auch Sonntag schon fährt!!! Es kann ja auch sein, das am Freitag noch jemand zur Arbeit muss!?! Auch das wird dann nicht wirklich passen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Wir fahren doch alle "erst Montag" zurück!!! Ok hast jetzt nicht gesagt welche "Woche"!?!
> 
> *DU* bist doch der König!!! Wieso muss er sein Einverständnis geben!?!
> 
> ...


 


lausi97 schrieb:


> Psssssssssssssssst, nich so laut.........:q


 

............. denkt immer dran, ihr kommt vorher und nachher auf die Waage


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ............. denkt immer dran, ihr kommt vorher und nachher auf die Waage



Hast schon daran zu knabbern, daß der König auf'n GuFi König wurde, oder ?!?

Ich übrigens auch.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hast schon daran zu knabbern, daß der König auf'n GuFi König wurde, oder ?!?
> 
> Ich übrigens auch.....


 
Moin Hein, nein.....nicht wirklich , ich hatte ja vor kurzem gesehen, wie fängig die Pilker sind. Hab in Norwegen aber auch teilweise mit Gummifisch geangelt....... ging auch muss ich sagen.#c
Ich sag immer, wer mit meinen Pilkern nicht fängt....... der kann's eben nicht#c ()
(Hatten in Norge auch Sprüche von wegen "billigen Scheiss teuer verkaufen"...... da wird man wenn überhaupt, in Zukunft woanders einkaufen müssen #c|rolleyes.....)

Im Oktober ist es egal womit der "Königsdorsch" rauskommt....... Lausi ist fällig !!! :g#6


----------



## Yupii (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Im Oktober ist es egal womit der "Königsdorsch" rauskommt....... Lausi ist fällig !!! :g#6



Mein Reden...:q:q. Stürzt den König. Revolution:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## Jesse J (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin!

 Freitag und Montag habe ich Urlaub.
 Gegen ne Mitfahrgelegenheit habe ich natürlich auch nichts einzuwenden  .
 Danke !
 Dann muss ich meinen Schminkkoffer halt zuhause lassen


----------



## lausi97 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mein Reden...:q:q. Stürzt den König. Revolution:vik::vik::q:q



Du bestimmt nicht, eher wenn Heike dabei wäre.......|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Freitag und Montag habe ich Urlaub.
> Gegen ne Mitfahrgelegenheit habe ich natürlich auch nichts einzuwenden  .
> ...



Beschlossene Sache,Uhrzeit machen wa dann kurzfristig. 

@HeinBlöd, die Fängigkeit von Rolfis Pilkern würde ich nie anzweifeln.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Du bestimmt nicht, eher wenn Heike dabei wäre.......|supergri


 

uih........ das ist wieder das Öl im Feuer :q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> uih........ das ist wieder das Öl im Feuer :q:q:q


Ich nehme ne Rolle Panzertape mit, dann kann er sich eng umschlungen mit Sabbeltüte Svenni im Wasser vergnügen:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich nehme ne Rolle Panzertape mit, dann kann er sich eng umschlungen mit Sabbeltüte Svenni im Wasser vergnügen:q:q



Dadurch ändert sich für dich aber auch nichts........:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Dadurch ändert sich für dich aber auch nichts........:q


 
:q.............  ich weiss garnicht wie wir das mit den Bootsbesatzungen bezuegl. Aufteilung machen wollen?!|rolleyes
Das wird bestimmt ein "Hammerspass" !!!!!!   :q


----------



## lausi97 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> :q.............  ich weiss garnicht wie wir das mit den Bootsbesatzungen bezuegl. Aufteilung machen wollen?!|rolleyes
> Das wird bestimmt ein "Hammerspass" !!!!!!   :q



Ist doch nicht schwer, Yupii steht an Land und gibt Anweisungen wie bei Heike, und wir anderen werden uns schon einig(solange ich bei dir auf dem Boot bin).


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht schwer, Yupii steht an Land und gibt Anweisungen wie bei Heike, und wir anderen werden uns schon einig(solange ich bei dir auf dem Boot bin).


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes..... oder wir losen?!#c (ich bin immer da, wo der Fisch ist )


----------



## Skizzza (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Müssen wir bei den Booten eine Gewichtsbelastung beachten? Dann ergibt sich die Besetzungs-Konstellation ja quasi von selbst:q

Hab mich jetzt mal komplett durchgelesen was da so alles verzapft wurde die letzten Wochen und Monate. Das mit der Verpflegung ist natürlich auch der Hammer. Wollen wir da über deinen Speiseplan schonmal schnacken?


----------



## lausi97 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes..... oder wir losen?!#c (ich bin immer da, wo der Fisch ist )



Nach reichlicher Überlegung, bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das Sven, ich und Yupii auf einem Boot sind.Da lernt Yupii noch was für Norwegen im nächsten Jahr und hat abends  noch was zu erzählen. :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MS aus G (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mir wäre das mit den Booten egal!!! Ich möchte nur, wenn wir denn rauskommen, einen Fisch fangen, also nicht schneidern!!! Der Rest ist Zugabe.

 Gibt es denn "erfahrene Kapitäne"? Ich bin wohl die Limbo 585 mit Vorderkajüte auf LL schon gefahren, aber als "erfahren" würde ich mich jetzt nicht bezeichnen. Das Boot ist auch immer Heil geblieben und es sind alle Mann wieder im Hafen angekommen!!! Die Limbo Boote sind aber auch sehr gut zu fahren. Gegen den Wind/Welle muss man halt etwas langsamer machen, da es 3kieler sind!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mario wir machen eh langsam, bin ja da zum angeln nicht zum Boot fahren.


----------



## bernie (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich bin da vollkommen flexibel, was die Mannschaft betrifft.

Boot-Fahren kann man ja auch abwechselnd..... 11 x Norge bringen einem schon einige Erfahrung ;-)

Ich mache alles mit, solange es nur Spass macht


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nach reichlicher Überlegung, bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das Sven, ich und Yupii auf einem Boot sind.Da lernt Yupii noch was für Norwegen im nächsten Jahr und hat abends noch was zu erzählen. :vik::vik::vik:


 

|bigeyes|bigeyes....... ob Yupii das verdient hat??? 
Mit dem"Schmallenberger Vaseline-Barden" Lausi, dem "Erzähler des unendlichen Fachwissens" Sven in einem Boot? Einfach ist was anderes........ #c()


----------



## Reppi (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



> ....... ob Yupii das verdient hat???
> Mit dem"Schmallenberger Vaseline-Barden" Lausi, dem "Erzähler des unendlichen Fachwissens" Sven in einem Boot? Einfach ist was anderes........ ()




Zumindest drohen keine Perücken.....


----------



## lausi97 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Zumindest drohen keine Perücken.....



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Zumindest drohen keine Perücken.....


 
Oooooh, der entflohene Dünenbewohner meldet sich auch mal wieder....... 


lausi97 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


 
..... wir unterhalten uns noch |gr:|evil:. ()


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ist doch klar, wer mit wem fährt: Vollchampion Lausi, übernimmt das Guiding für die Rookies und ist somit nicht hinter uns, wenn wir im Drill sind.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, wer mit wem fährt: Vollchampion Lausi, übernimmt das Guiding für die Rookies und ist somit nicht hinter uns, wenn wir im Drill sind.


 
Andor, 
super deine Idee....... so haben wir in unserem Boot Ruhe und Spass und können uns voll und ganz auf's Fischen konzentrieren #6#6
Ausserdem sollte für Aussenstehende auch gleich zu erkennen sein, wer im B-Kader Boot sitzt (und gehört) und wer (verdienterweise!) bei uns mit fährt :g (:q)


----------



## Jesse J (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

|bigeyes|krach:#a

 Am Ende des Tages werden die Fische gezählt !


----------



## offense80 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das wird ja dann Fish´n Fun reloaded......ich hoffe das filmt jemand, wenn Auwa Lausi die Rookies zum Sieg führt


----------



## lausi97 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich vor lauter Guiding der anderen 9 , überhaupt zum Angeln komme?:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob ich vor lauter Guiding der anderen 9 , überhaupt zum Angeln komme?:q:q



Wie jetzt? Angeln? Ich dachte, Du schmückst die Boote bunt und machst mit den Jungs einen auf "Christofer Seaday". :q:q:q 
Schön das Königliche "Zepter" schwingen und den Vaselinevorrat bei dem geschaukele verballern :q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob ich vor lauter Guiding der anderen 9 , überhaupt zum Angeln komme?:q:q




Rocke *Lausi*ano strikes 'back'...... |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> *Ich mache alles mit, solange es nur Spass macht*


 

Moin Bernie, sag sowas nie in Lausi's Gegenwart.........  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ()


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Bernie, sag sowas nie in Lausi's Gegenwart.........  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ()



Du gönnst mir aber auch garnix.......:c


----------



## Reppi (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Früher, in den guten Zeiten, gab es hier ne Sittenpolizei........|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Früher, in den guten Zeiten, gab es hier ne Sittenpolizei........|rolleyes


 
 sei froh, die haben auch das Aussehen der User beurteilt !!!!! :q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Na, lass doch Kleinlausi seine Vorlieben hier ausleben|uhoh:|rolleyes Zuhause hat er ja nix zu sagen, da ist er handzahm.
Im Oktober gilt`s: Hic Rhodos, hic salta!|supergri


----------



## bernie (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Du gönnst mir aber auch garnix.......:c



Hmmmm...najaaaa... ich hatte da schon so meine Hintergedanken ;-) :q

... schonmal was von der VENUSFLIEGENFALLE gehört????? |sagnix |bigeyes :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Na, lass doch Kleinlausi seine Vorlieben hier ausleben|uhoh:|rolleyes Zuhause hat er ja nix zu sagen, da ist er handzahm.
> Im Oktober gilt`s: Hic Rhodos, hic salta!|supergri



Wenn du nicht artig bist, fährt Heike auch mit.....


----------



## Yupii (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht artig bist, fährt Heike auch mit.....


Immer diese perversen Drohungen...|smash:|smash:


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hallo. Ich werde euren Trööt im Auge behalten. In diesem Jahr geht es ja leider nicht mehr, wegen Arbeitswechsel, aber für das nächste Jahr würde ich mich schon mal im Voraus für eine Tour anmelden wollen. Natürlich nur, wenn von eurer Seite her keine Bedenken bestehen. Mir fehlt die Ostsee total. Das letzte mal ist schon zehn Jahre her. Also werde ich mich zu gegebener Zeit mal wieder zu Wort melden und mal einige Termine anfragen, damit ich dann schon einmal meinen Urlaub planen könnte, natürlich nur wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt.
Bis dann und Petri Heil und allzeits stramme Leinen. Micha.:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich werde euren Trööt im Auge behalten. In diesem Jahr geht es ja leider nicht mehr, wegen Arbeitswechsel, aber für das nächste Jahr würde ich mich schon mal im Voraus für eine Tour anmelden wollen. Natürlich nur, wenn von eurer Seite her keine Bedenken bestehen. Mir fehlt die Ostsee total. Das letzte mal ist schon zehn Jahre her. Also werde ich mich zu gegebener Zeit mal wieder zu Wort melden und mal einige Termine anfragen, damit ich dann schon einmal meinen Urlaub planen könnte, natürlich nur wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt.
> Bis dann und Petri Heil und allzeits stramme Leinen. Micha.:vik:



Moin Micha, 

da bestehen von uns aus mit Sicherheit keine Bedenken. Diese Touren sind für alle offen, aber meistens kristalisiert sich der harte Kern heraus. Evtl. geht es nächstes Jahr wieder auf ne Kuttertour oder weiter nördlich .


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Evtl. geht es nächstes Jahr wieder auf ne Kuttertour oder weiter nördlich .



Aber das entscheidet dann ja der neue König, weil Lausi dann auf Elba im Exil sitzt


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aber das entscheidet dann ja der neue König, weil Lausi dann auf Elba im Exil sitzt



Neneneneeee, datt bequackeln wa noch.........


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Neneneneeee, datt bequackeln wa noch.........


 

so isses....... da werden wir in Dänemark mal ganz gründlich mit Rippchen (oder Andor? ) und einigen anderen Leckereien sowie Kaltgetränken drüber reden...... natürlich werden auch Vorschläge und weitere Ideen "ausserhalb der bevorstehenden Tour" berücksichtigt #6
(Der König sollte das nicht entscheiden, ist er doch eigentlich nur Ziel für Spott etc. weil die anderen ihn gelassen haben ....... )


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> so isses....... da werden wir in Dänemark mal ganz gründlich mit Rippchen (oder Andor? ) und einigen anderen Leckereien sowie Kaltgetränken drüber reden...... natürlich werden auch Vorschläge und weitere Ideen "ausserhalb der bevorstehenden Tour" berücksichtigt #6
> (Der König sollte das nicht entscheiden, ist er doch eigentlich nur Ziel für Spott etc. weil die anderen ihn gelassen haben ....... )



 Rippchen und Kaltgetränke sind ne optimale Basis, für weitere Planungen. #6


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (weil die anderen ihn gelassen haben ....... )



Pöhhhh, das war pures Können........:q:vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Pöhhhh, das war pures Können........:q:vik:




 Wenn Du uns allen die 10,- Euro zurück gibst, die Du für das 'releasen' der Ü-64 Dorsche bezahlt hast, könnten wir das 'pure Können' so stehen lassen :q


----------



## Mdeer (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auch wenn ich hier noch neu bin, lust auf ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt o.ä hab ich definitiv. 

Da der Freundeskreis mittlerweile sogut wie auf ganz Deutschland verteilt ist und die meisten keine Lust auf Meeres-Fischen haben, wär ich mal heilfroh, loszukommen


----------



## lausi97 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich hier noch neu bin, lust auf ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt o.ä hab ich definitiv.
> 
> Da der Freundeskreis mittlerweile sogut wie auf ganz Deutschland verteilt ist und die meisten keine Lust auf Meeres-Fischen haben, wär ich mal heilfroh, loszukommen



Wenn du mit möchtest im Oktober, dann  sag "Bescheid "


----------



## MS aus G (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das Interesse scheint ja allgemein zu steigen!!! Bei der nächsten Tour können wir dann gleich einen "Reisebus" chartern!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Mdeer (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit möchtest im Oktober, dann  sag "Bescheid "



Von wollen kann garnicht die rede sein. Nur die Arbeit macht mir sicher 'n Strich durch die Rechnung. Schicht-Arbeit kann doof sein.


----------



## Reppi (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Schichtarbeit ? Da bist Du hier falsch........siehst ja, dass die hier den ganzen Tag Zeit haben ; lichtscheues Gesindel !!

Apropo Okt.
Kennt ihr noch der Prominente im Sack ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das Interesse scheint ja allgemein zu steigen!!! Bei der nächsten Tour können wir dann gleich einen "Reisebus" chartern!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 

Moin, jau ..... hört sich doch gut an. Mal schauen wie es läuft und wie wir uns benehmen  . Dann könnte man für die kommenden Touren einen festen Termin im Jahr einrichten


----------



## lausi97 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Schichtarbeit ? Da bist Du hier falsch........siehst ja, dass die hier den ganzen Tag Zeit haben ; lichtscheues Gesindel !!
> 
> Apropo Okt.
> Kennt ihr noch der Prominente im Sack ?



Freundchen..........|evil:

Ich kenn höchstens Knüppel auf dein Sack.....|supergri


----------



## Yupii (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Pöhhhh, das war pures Können........:q:vik:


Hatte Seine Lausigkeit den Dorsch nicht nur gehakt gehabt? Ich frage ja nur, weil er eigentlich nicht "normal" kann


----------



## lausi97 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Hatte Seine Lausigkeit den Dorsch nicht nur gehakt gehabt? Ich frage ja nur, weil er eigentlich nicht "normal" kann



Der hatte den Gummifisch volley genommen, und das wirst du auch noch........


----------



## Yupii (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Der hatte den Gummifisch volley genommen, und das wirst du auch noch........


Dann übe schon mal an dir selbst, ach nee, das machst du ja täglich, brauchste dann ja nicht mehr trainieren:q:q


----------



## Beppo (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin..ich sehe schon Euch ist nicht langweilig 



bernie schrieb:


> ... schonmal was von der VENUSFLIEGENFALLE gehört????? |sagnix |bigeyes :q:q:q



Willste Dir jetz etwa Farne an den Poppes kleben ?

schalt mal einer mein Kopfkino aus bidde

--------------------------------------


Ich bin zur Hausarbeit verdonnert...also Haus streichen Dach decken Keller aufräumen..ich fang irgendwann bestimmt an..

Erstmal habe ich mir letzten Samstag im Heidepark ne Falte ins Auto gesemmelt...also wieder Arbeit die keiner braucht .

Das stehen so Granitquader, schön etwas über Stosstangenhöhe , der Rückfahr´summdingsbums hatte das Teil auch nicht aufm Schirm genau im Winkel von 45° draufgebatscht.

Weiter OT..gestern kam von GLS was bis zur Tür geliefert..neuer Fahrer 
Der alte traut sich nicht mehr her 

lg
Beppo


----------



## bernie (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das mit dem Farn iss `ne gute Idee     sieht bestimmt sehr unauffällig aus 

Hiermal eine echt gute Wetterseite: https://www.windyty.com/?53.544,10.712,7


----------



## offense80 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Die Wetterseite ist echt der Hammer...gleich mal gespeichert #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mamma Mia!


----------



## lausi97 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Der alte traut sich nicht mehr her
> 
> lg
> Beppo



Was sonn bissi klopfklopf doch ausmachen kann.......:q


----------



## Beppo (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich war aber auch watt stinkig 

@bernie .. coole Seite , wie die Grafik entsteht is euch klar, oder ?
Des Wedderamd von Offebach ruft minütlich in Bangalore (Indien) an und mehrere tausend Compjuder Inder malen mit Photo Shop die kleinen Striche nen tuck in die neue Richtung..."jeder nur einen Strich" .. Vorsitzender von den eifrigen Bürschchen ist "Hotte" (insider für Bernie)

lg
Beppo .. gehe schonmal Farne pflücken für Samstach


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin....... na, habt ihr alle soviel zu tun, oder ist jetzt "Family-Urlaub" angesagt?! 

(Oder lenkt ihr euch ab, damit die Zeit schneller rumgeht :q:q)


----------



## lausi97 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin....... na, habt ihr alle soviel zu tun, oder ist jetzt "Family-Urlaub" angesagt?!
> 
> (Oder lenkt ihr euch ab, damit die Zeit schneller rumgeht :q:q)



Die Bangbüxen sind alle am trainieren dran..........:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Die Bangbüxen sind alle am trainieren dran..........:q:q


 

...... braucht man da Training????  :g:g:q


----------



## lausi97 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... braucht man da Training????  :g:g:q



Na sichi........:q


----------



## Yupii (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mädelz, ich bin gerade mit ganz anderen Dingen beschäftigt..
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Solarthermie, d.h. Brauchwasser plus Heizungsunterstützung? Wenn ja, dann bitte per PN.


----------



## Reppi (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Was Uwe, Du brauchst Wasser und jemand der Dich beim Heizen unterstützt ??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Was Uwe, Du brauchst Wasser und jemand der Dich beim Heizen unterstützt ??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
na ja, so in etwa  (der ist doch nur wieder zu geizig die "Gelben Seiten" und einen Fachmann zu nutzen :q:q)


----------



## Skizzza (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bin morgen "trainieren" von Halli, fast schon eingerostet wieder. Werde berichten


----------



## Yupii (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> na ja, so in etwa  (der ist doch nur wieder zu geizig die "Gelben Seiten" und einen Fachmann zu nutzen :q:q)


Von nix ne Ahnung, aber davon ne ganze Menge:q:q
Die Fachleute wollen ja nur ihr Produkt als das Beste verkaufen. Daher wären ein paar Erfahrungen recht informativ.


----------



## lausi97 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mädelz, ich bin gerade mit ganz anderen Dingen beschäftigt...



Kann ich mir vorstellen :"Bitte, bitte Heike, gib mir deinen Pinkglitterlilablauweißrotgrüngesprenkelten fängigsten Pilker mit, bringe den auch wieder nach Hause, hab doch sonst keine Chance. "


----------



## HeinBlöd (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> d.h. Brauchwasser plus Heizungsunterstützung?



Und das unter 'Dorscheln vom Kleinboot' ..... #d

Klingt für mich, als ob Du auf'm Boot 'ne Fußbodenheizung mit der Bordtoilette koppeln willst |bigeyes #c|kopfkrat :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Herrlich....so'n kleiner "Anschubser" und schon geht's hier wieder los.......    :q

So Leute, 11:00h ist hier heute für mich Feierabend..... dann kurz für 1 1/2 Stunden zum Sport und weiter nach hause Hof pflastern |bigeyes.........  (nicht so 'nen schw.. ..... "Heizungs und Solarmist" |uhoh:.......)

Wünsch euch schonmal ein schönes WE !!!!!  #h


----------



## Yupii (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und das unter 'Dorscheln vom Kleinboot' ..... #d


Hast du ein Problem?;+

Ich schrieb "... per PN..", wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Yupii (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



			
				angelnrolfman;4383523.... dann kurz für 1 1/2 Stunden zum Sport und weiter nach hause Hof pflastern |bigeyes.........  (nicht so 'nen schw.. ..... "Heizungs und Solarmist" |uhoh::).......)
 
Wünsch euch schonmal ein schönes WE !!!!!  #h[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, ha, du und Sport|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ha, ha, du und Sport|uhoh:|uhoh:


 
.......  na ja, es gibt halt welche, die haben über Jahre ausschliesslich "*Bauch*" trainiert, nicht wahr UWE :q. 
(Da sollte man froh sein, dass es kein Buckel ist, sonst würde man ständig hinten über fallen.... )


----------



## HeinBlöd (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Hast du ein Problem?;+
> 
> Nicht nur eins....... |rolleyes
> 
> ...










HeinBlöd

Nix für Ungut. Schönes, erholsames Weeky :m#g


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Hast du ein Problem?;+
> 
> Ich schrieb "... per PN..", wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


 


HeinBlöd schrieb:


> HeinBlöd
> 
> Nix für Ungut. Schönes, erholsames Weeky :m#g


 

Na Männers, euch fehlt wohl Salzwasser, oder?  
Hier schreibt doch jeder mal was "anderes" rein...... soll doch ein "Trööt" für eine Gruppe sein, die sich für eine Tour verabredet hat oder auch sonst gemeinsame Interessen hat....... sonst "dürfte" hier auch keiner mehr zum Geburtstag gratulieren ...( wäre ja auch OT)


----------



## Skizzza (2. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Genau richtig Rolf #h

War gestern mal wieder los, Wetter war Bombe, aber die Fänge.. mit 5 Passern noch der Beste sagt doch einiges aus. Aber hauptsache meine Begleiter (9 Jahre und sein Papa) hatten jeweils einen und viel Spaß 

Ich kann das ja nochmal aufgreifen mit dem Speiseplan für unsere Fahrt. Oder ist euch das noch zu früh? 
Bin die nächsten 3 Wochen nämlich viel unterwegs (Frankreich) und werd nur sporadisch dann hier reinluschern können.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin
Ich war heute Morgen auch mal wieder aufen Ostseewasser.
Meine  Begleiter (11 Jahre und sein Papa)hatten auch viel Spaß und es sind 10 Plattfische und ein Horni zusammen gekommen.
Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir uns ein bisschen treiben lassen und haben gepilkt und nix.

Die Dorsche sind wohl alle in Als und warten da auf euch|supergri


#hnobbi


----------



## Coasthunter (2. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ich kann das ja nochmal aufgreifen mit dem Speiseplan für unsere Fahrt. Oder ist euch das noch zu früh?



Ne ne, für sowas ist es nie zu früh. :q Und solange ihr die Rippchen nicht vom Speiseplan streicht, bin ich für so ziemlich jede Änderung oder Erweiterung offen. #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Moi
> Das mit der Verpflegung solltes Du in die Hand nehmen, da es offensichtlich bei Dir in allerbesten Händen ist! :m
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## lausi97 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

8-10 kg nur, und was essen die anderen? 

Sven, wie Rolf schon schrieb, wende dich an Mario.


----------



## MS aus G (3. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Sven, schau mal bitte bei den Seiten 34-36, da habe ich ein paar Fakts gepostet und um Meinungen gefragt. Wurde so abgewunken. Wenn Du noch Anregungen dazu hast bitte sagen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (4. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Stichwort Rippchen.
ich liebe Rippchen 

Bei mir gilt, Essen gut .. dicker kleiner Mann glücklich.

Und weil ich alle 15 min was futtern muss um mein Gewicht zu halten, werde ich mir wohl noch ein Sortiment kleiner Snacks mitnehmen , in ausreichender Menge versteht sich, damit man was zum Bestech... ähh Freundschaft ankurbeln hat 

grüsse
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

11:q:q:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> 11:q:q:vik:


 
jau...... *WOCHEN!!!!!* |rolleyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#c


----------



## lausi97 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jau...... *WOCHEN!!!!!* |rolleyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#c



|rotwerden|rotwerden , ja ich weiß.......aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude. 
Wollte Yupii ja auch nur mitteilen, daß er noch Pilker polieren muss


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |rotwerden|rotwerden , ja ich weiß.......aber Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude.
> Wollte Yupii ja auch nur mitteilen, daß er noch Pilker polieren muss


 
.......ok, wenn das hilft #c (bei ihm!?) 

(Hab gerade wieder 40 Kg Blei geordert )


----------



## lausi97 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Hab gerade wieder 40 Kg Blei geordert )



Ich bring dir auch noch was mit.......


----------



## Coasthunter (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich bring dir auch noch was mit.......




Deine "Souvenirs" vom Christofer Streetday? :q:q:q

Soll ich noch nen Schwung Rippchen mit bringen? Hab da jetzt einen Landschlachter entdeckt, der wirklich hervorragende Rippchen verkauft. Super dünn, Mega zart und köstlich mariniert. 
Und wie sieht es mit Soßen aus? 1-2 Flaschen Barbeque Sauce? 
Grilkohle und Anzünder dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen. Man man man, so ne kleine Tour und soviel Kopfzerbrechen wegen der Verköstigung :q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich bring dir auch noch was mit.......


 

:k#6................


----------



## lausi97 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Deine "Souvenirs" vom Christofer Streetday? :q:q:q
> 
> Soll ich noch nen Schwung Rippchen mit bringen? Hab da jetzt einen Landschlachter entdeckt, der wirklich hervorragende Rippchen verkauft. Super dünn, Mega zart und köstlich mariniert.
> Und wie sieht es mit Soßen aus? 1-2 Flaschen Barbeque Sauce?
> Grilkohle und Anzünder dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen. Man man man, so ne kleine Tour und soviel Kopfzerbrechen wegen der Verköstigung :q:q:q



Schatzi........probieren wa denn zusammen an Sven aus

Rippchen..........immer #6,ohne Soße, verfälscht den Genuß.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Deine "Souvenirs" vom Christofer Streetday? :q:q:q
> 
> Soll ich noch nen Schwung Rippchen mit bringen? Hab da jetzt einen Landschlachter entdeckt, der wirklich hervorragende Rippchen verkauft. Super dünn, Mega zart und köstlich mariniert.
> Und wie sieht es mit Soßen aus? 1-2 Flaschen Barbeque Sauce?
> Grilkohle und Anzünder dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen. Man man man, so ne kleine Tour und soviel Kopfzerbrechen wegen der Verköstigung :q:q:q


 
Moin Andor,
wie gesagt.... ich bringe so ca. 10Kg Rippchen mit. Ich mach die vorher "fertig", so dass wir die da nur noch auf dem Grill knusprig machen müssen. Sauce bringe ich auch Selbstgemachte so 1-1.5L mit.......
Die 10Kg werden wohl für einen Abend reichen?? (Gibt ja noch was zum Knabbern (Steaks, Bauch und Würste) zu den Rippchen, oder?  Schale Kartoffelsalat bringe ich auch noch mit...... (kann man ja nie genug haben )


----------



## Coasthunter (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Andor,
> wie gesagt.... ich bringe so ca. 10Kg Rippchen mit. Ich mach die vorher "fertig", so dass wir die da nur noch auf dem Grill knusprig machen müssen. Sauce bringe ich auch Selbstgemachte so 1-1.5L mit.......
> Die 10Kg werden wohl für einen Abend reichen?? (Gibt ja noch was zum Knabbern (Steaks, Bauch und Würste) zu den Rippchen, oder?  Schale Kartoffelsalat bringe ich auch noch mit...... (kann man ja nie genug haben )



Hallo Rolf
Hört sich verdammt gut an, was Du da für den ersten Abend organisierst. Klasse. #6#6
An den beiden anderen Abenden, wird Hausmannskost ala Mario serviert?


----------



## lausi97 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich glaub wir brauchen noch Boote, bei dem ganzen Essen sind die ja hoffnungslos überladen und wenn dann auch noch meine vielen Fische dabei kommen |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## MS aus G (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Die Abende sind ja dann schon gerettet!!!

 1. Abend Rippchen à la Rolf
 2. Abend Knabbereien (Steak, Bauch, Würstchen) à la Hofkoch
 3. Abend Rippchen à la Andor

 Den Rest mach ich dann alles zusammen, inkl. Holzkohle. Hab den "Sommerhit" direkt bei mir vor der Haustür.
 "Sommerhit" = Holzkohle direkt aus dem Werk "Pro Fagus" früher war das Degussa Holzkohle!!!

 Sven melde Dich doch nochmal, wenn Du noch was hinzufügen willst oder ändern,...!?!

 @Matze2004,

 Haben die Häuser diese schönen dänischen Toaster?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Die Abende sind ja dann schon gerettet!!!
> 
> 1. Abend Rippchen à la Rolf
> 2. Abend Knabbereien (Steak, Bauch, Würstchen) à la Hofkoch
> ...


 
Mario, zur Not kann ich unseren Danske Toaster mitnehmen #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Jaa der Dänische Toaster ist auch da


----------



## bernie (6. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

mannomann.... warum läuft mir hier nur dauernd der Sabber auss´m Mundwinkel???? 

Wie das aussieht, werden wir in den paar Stunden in DK MEHR zunehmen, als über die gesamten Weihnachtstage 
Kuhl! ;-)


----------



## Coasthunter (6. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> mannomann.... warum läuft mir hier nur dauernd der Sabber auss´m Mundwinkel????
> 
> Wie das aussieht, werden wir in den paar Stunden in DK MEHR zunehmen, als über die gesamten Weihnachtstage
> Kuhl! ;-)



Vielleicht sollte der Titel dieses Trööts geändert werden: Schlemmertage auf Als! :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der Titel dieses Trööts geändert werden: Schlemmertage auf Als! :q:q



"Das große Fressen " oder "Die Orgie des Fressens",auf der anderen Seite aber, ohne Mampf kein Kampf.


----------



## MS aus G (6. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Die "PS" werden wir ja auch brauchen, sonst machen wir wegen der vielen Drills noch schlapp!!! Dann ist das abendliche "Grillfest" doch "nur" zum Akkuaufladen da!!!

 Na gut Vegetarier werden wohl unserem Event fern bleiben, aber an alle "Fleischliebhaber":" *Es sind noch Plätze frei!!! *"

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Skizzza (6. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mensch klingt das alles geil. Ne ich hab überhaupt nichts hinzuzufügen! 
Was kann man denn als Normalsterblicher und nicht "Rippchen-Gott" noch beisteuern?


----------



## lausi97 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Was kann man denn als Normalsterblicher und nicht "Rippchen-Gott" noch beisteuern?



Nen Knebel........|rolleyes|rolleyes:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Mensch klingt das alles geil. Ne ich hab überhaupt nichts hinzuzufügen!
> Was kann man denn als Normalsterblicher und nicht "Rippchen-Gott" noch beisteuern?


 
Sven,
mach es wie wir, geniess diese tollen Tage mit uns. Wir werden richtig Spass haben und wenn alles klappt, fangen wir auch noch ein paar gute Fische  #6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Werde die Boote lieber nochmal verstärken....wenn ich da Euren Essensplan lese:q:q

Oder die 3 Ruten werden verlost an diejenigen die es schaffen in der Zeit 5KG zuzunehmen...#t

|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann kannst du schon mal für jeden der mitfährt eine bereitstellen. :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Werde die Boote lieber nochmal verstärken....wenn ich da Euren Essensplan lese:q:q
> 
> Oder die 3 Ruten werden verlost an diejenigen die es schaffen in der Zeit 5KG zuzunehmen...#t
> 
> |wavey:


 


offense80 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du schon mal für jeden der mitfährt eine bereitstellen. :q


 
Moin,

eigentlich haben wir doch "nur" 2 Mahlzeiten am Tag..... (und so'n paar Stullen zwischendurch auf dem Boot ). 
Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, wir brauchen ja auch was zum "Verbrennen" bei den Drill's :q:q:q.

*Ihr wisst doch, man hat erst "Übergewicht", wenn der Wagen auf gerade Strecke nach links zieht !!!   #6*


----------



## MS aus G (7. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Der ist gut Rolf!!!

Hoffentlich liest hier niemand von den Krankenkassen mit!?! Da müssten wir doch glatt alle "Sonderbeiträge" bezahlen!!! Oder wir kriegen alle eine 6wöchige "Kur" in Heiligenhafen "verschrieben"!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

10oder auch 74


----------



## MS aus G (11. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

73!!!

 Sitzen jetzt wohl alle im "kühlen" Keller und grübeln über geheime Geheimköder, Möhren oder Karotten, Silber/Blau oder doch Rot/Schwarz,...#:

 Hey Jungs es ist noch sooooo viiiiel Zeit!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mal so zwischendurch.....#h


----------



## lausi97 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Mal so zwischendurch.....#h



Jaja, sind in72da......


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Mal so zwischendurch.....#h



...... Danke Matze, wird Zeit das wir ans Wasser kommen #6


----------



## bernie (12. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Mal so zwischendurch.....#h



Au Mann.......solche will ich auch ... am besten GLEICH 

Danke Matze! #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Leute, 
denkt immer dran....... wenn wir gut fangen, haben wir es richtig gut gemacht, die richtige Technik und auch Köderfarbe etc. gefunden.  :g:g#6

Fangen wir nix, kann sich der Bootsführer schonmal warm anziehen  :g#c....... dann konnte es nur an ihm liegen#c


----------



## MS aus G (12. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Matze das ist aber nicht sehr "nett" von Dir! Das Kribbeln wird ja immer schlimmer. Gut das ich noch eine ganze Menge Arbeit habe. Da denkt man nicht so oft an unsere Tour!!!

 Ich sehe das übrigens sehr Relaxt!!! Denn sollte uns der Wetter- bzw. Windgott gut gesonnen sein, werden wir schon unsere Fische fangen!!!

 @Rolf,

 Du hast es ja gut!!! Bist ja vorher noch auf LL! Ich erst danach!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Fangen wir nix, kann sich der Bootsführer schonmal warm anziehen  :g#c....... dann konnte es nur an ihm liegen#c



Also ist Yupii auf allen Booten der Bootsführer:q:q:q


----------



## MS aus G (13. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

71!!!

 Regnet es an der Ostsee eigentlich ab und zu mal? Hier bei uns an der Weser ist es seit Wochen fast absolut trocken und "meine" Weser ächzt aus dem letzten Loch!!! Nicht das der Hafen in Mommark noch austrocknet!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bei uns im Sauerland ist's der Trockenste Sommer seit 30 Jahren......


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

hm..... hier ab und zu mal ein bisschen. 
(Aber solange die automatische Bewässerung sich 2x am Tag um die Rabatten, den Rasen und die Gemüsebeete kümmert........ geht's noch |rolleyes#c)

nee mal ehrlich, da fehlt ne ganze Menge Wasser........ |rolleyes


----------



## MS aus G (13. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nochmal was anderes.

 Kennt eigentlich jemand so einen "T-Shirt-Macher"??? Wäre doch nicht schlecht, wenn wir beim Matze im "Partnerlook" aufschlagen!?! Einen schönen Spruch drauf und das, ich sage mal für einen 20iger!!! Wie seht Ihr das? Der König hat uns doch so schöne Namen gegeben, die vielleicht noch einarbeiten oder so!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Nochmal was anderes.
> 
> Kennt eigentlich jemand so einen "T-Shirt-Macher"??? Wäre doch nicht schlecht, wenn wir beim Matze im "Partnerlook" aufschlagen!?! Einen schönen Spruch drauf und das, ich sage mal für einen 20iger!!! Wie seht Ihr das? Der König hat uns doch so schöne Namen gegeben, die vielleicht noch einarbeiten oder so!?!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Jo, ich eins mit König drauf und bei die anderen Königsmacher :vik:

Ähhhh Rolf da hast recht es fehlen hier seit Mai ca.500l pro Quadratmeter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Z.b.
MOMMARK 2015
-Gedorscht !-


----------



## lausi97 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Z.b.
> MOMMARK 2015
> -Gedorscht !-



Endgeil.........#6


----------



## lausi97 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Siebenzich


----------



## Torskfisk (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin,#h
will nicht groß stören, kann euch aber den shirtina.... (reimt sich auf Gladiator) empfehlen, da passt der Preis, die Qualität und die Lieferzeit. Ansonsten euch viel Spaß, wenn nicht Familienurlaub zu der Zeit geplant wäre hätte ich wohl mitmachen wollen#q
Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Moin Moin,#h
> will nicht groß stören, kann euch aber den shirtina.... (reimt sich auf Gladiator) empfehlen, da passt der Preis, die Qualität und die Lieferzeit. Ansonsten euch viel Spaß, wenn nicht Familienurlaub zu der Zeit geplant wäre hätte ich wohl mitmachen wollen#q
> Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


 

Moin, vielen Dank. Hört sich gut an........ 
es spricht nichts gegen die Teilnahme, jeder ist willkommen !!!  :m (Und keine Angst, die schreiben hier nur so........ eigentlich ganz pflegeleicht die Bande!! )
........ich schätze wenn es so weiter seine Kreise zieht, müssen wir mit Matze reden, in wie weit wir mit Booten und Häusern "versorgt" werden #6. *Wobei der Service von Matze schon extrem gut ist, um das mal etwas hervorzuheben* #6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jo, ich eins mit König drauf und bei die anderen Königsmacher :vik:


 

.......... geh mal bei dir in den Schuppen, nimm den Hammer und schlag es dir aus dem Kopf !! :q

(bei deinen Sprüchen hier, bekommst du ein *pinkfarbenes Netzshirt* :k. Wer will das bedrucken??!! )


----------



## Yupii (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ein Shirt mit nem vergoldeten Hinterteil wäre dann doch schöner:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ein Shirt mit nem vergoldeten Hinterteil wäre dann doch schöner:q:q



:q:q:q:q:q


Mal im ernst,im Oktober im Shirt aufm Boot? Könnte eventuell etwas kühl werden.....#d


----------



## lausi97 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> Mal im ernst,im Oktober im Shirt aufm Boot? Könnte eventuell etwas kühl werden.....#d



Weichei..........


----------



## lausi97 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .......... geh mal bei dir in den Schuppen, nimm den Hammer und schlag es dir aus dem Kopf !! :q
> 
> (bei deinen Sprüchen hier, bekommst du ein *pinkfarbenes Netzshirt* :k. Wer will das bedrucken??!! )



Hase.........psssst, ist doch nur für deine Augen........:l


----------



## lausi97 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ein Shirt mit nem vergoldeten Hinterteil wäre dann doch schöner:q:q



Ach ne, der Herr Intrigant auch mal wieder da......


----------



## lausi97 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> . *Wobei der Service von Matze schon extrem gut ist, um das mal etwas hervorzuheben* #6#6



Da werden wir uns noch was einfallen lassen..........oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Coasthunter (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Da werden wir uns noch was einfallen lassen..........oder was meint ihr?



Ne ne, die Vaseline kannste ihm allein anbieten. Ich denke, er würde sich viel mehr über ne schöne Flasche Havanna freuen.


----------



## MS aus G (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Der "Kleine" auf Matzes Websitefotos, hat doch schonmal einen feinen Spruch auf seinem Shirt vorne dann noch so einen Mommarkspruch, (Boardiedorscheltour/ Mommark/ Oktober/ 2015) oder so und auf der Brust/Ärmel den "Namen" (Lausigkeit, Hofkoch, Intregant,...)!!! Die Reihenfolge stimmt auch, vielleicht das "Eat" noch tauschen gegen "Rips".

 Wer hat den Erfahrung oder kennt einen Laden, der so etwas macht, und könnte das in Auftrag geben, wenn alle damit einverstanden sind!?! Kann natürlich auch ein anderer Spruch sein, war nur ein Vorschlag!!! Mir ist der Spruch egal, meine Größe wäre XL!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nobbi hatte doch letztes mal dieses coole Shirt besorgt, welches König Lausi gewonnen hatte.....vielleicht sollte man ihn mal fragen


----------



## lausi97 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Der "Kleine" auf Matzes Websitefotos, hat doch schonmal einen feinen Spruch auf seinem Shirt vorne dann noch so einen Mommarkspruch, (Boardiedorscheltour/ Mommark/ Oktober/ 2015) oder so und auf der Brust/Ärmel den "Namen" (Lausigkeit, Hofkoch, Intregant,...)!!! Die Reihenfolge stimmt auch, vielleicht das "Eat" noch tauschen gegen "Rips".
> 
> Wer hat den Erfahrung oder kennt einen Laden, der so etwas macht, und könnte das in Auftrag geben, wenn alle damit einverstanden sind!?! Kann natürlich auch ein anderer Spruch sein, war nur ein Vorschlag!!! Mir ist der Spruch egal, meine Größe wäre XL!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario




Lausigkeit |krach:,das heißt Ihro Gnaden König Lausi der 1.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Den *Eat - Sleep - Go Fishing* Pulli gibt es übrigens bei JENZI / DEGA im Programm. Den könnt ihr dann vorne nochmal extra bedrucken lassen bei einen Druck Heini der auch zb. Fussball Trikots usw bedruckt. Müsste es eigentlich in jeder Stadt geben.

LG


----------



## MS aus G (15. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So die 7 hätten wir dann geschafft 69!!!

 Am einfachsten wäre es wir nehmen die Namen der Profile. Dann kann man die besser zuordnen, sollten wir Bilder ins Board einstellen "können"!!! 

 Nicht das wir noch eine Sammelklage anderer Boardies an den Hals kriegen, weil denen der "Sabber" in die Tastatur gelaufen ist, beim Anblick der leckeren Rippchen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (16. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Denkt bitte dran "nur" noch 68!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (16. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Einen hab ich noch!!!

Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen mal was von der "geheimen" Dorschangelei gesagt!!! Es kann sich jeder seine Meinung darüber bilden, wegen mir auch Lachen. Mir hat es jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß bereitet und gefangen hab ich auch!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch!!!
> 
> Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen mal was von der "geheimen" Dorschangelei gesagt!!! Es kann sich jeder seine Meinung darüber bilden, wegen mir auch Lachen. Mir hat es jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß bereitet und gefangen hab ich auch!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 

Moin Mario,
sieht doch gut aus....... und du weisst doch, wer fängt....... hat Recht  #6#6


----------



## Jesse J (17. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

wow, watn Prügel!


----------



## lausi97 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

noch so lange.....67


----------



## lausi97 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

66und dann gehts los:vik:


----------



## Jesse J (19. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

65 ....ick freu mir wie Bolle!


----------



## lausi97 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> 65 ....ick freu mir wie Bolle!



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........|rolleyes


----------



## Coasthunter (19. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Männers
Hab da mal ein ganz anderes Anliegen. Ich brauch auf halber Strecke, also irgendwo zwischen Oslo und Roms, ne günstige Absteige für ne Nacht für 2 Personen. Wir können das Ferienhaus erst gegen 16:00 Uhr beziehen und kommen schon um 2:00 Uhr morgens da an. Solange dann ohne etwas Schlaf noch warten, hab ich keine Lust. Wenn von jemand ne Pension , Motel oder ähnliches empfehlen kann, wäre das toll. Hab schon bei Lillehammer gegoogelt, geht aber erst ab 127€ los. Für 5-6 Stunden etwas teuer.


----------



## lausi97 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> Hab da mal ein ganz anderes Anliegen. Ich brauch auf halber Strecke, also irgendwo zwischen Oslo und Roms, ne günstige Absteige für ne Nacht für 2 Personen. Wir können das Ferienhaus erst gegen 16:00 Uhr beziehen und kommen schon um 2:00 Uhr morgens da an. Solange dann ohne etwas Schlaf noch warten, hab ich keine Lust. Wenn von jemand ne Pension , Motel oder ähnliches empfehlen kann, wäre das toll. Hab schon bei Lillehammer gegoogelt, geht aber erst ab 127€ los. Für 5-6 Stunden etwas teuer.



Sorry ,da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Reppi (20. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Andor ; Google mal in Dombas; weis den Namen nicht mehr....


----------



## Coasthunter (20. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Andor ; Google mal in Dombas; weis den Namen nicht mehr....




Moin
Dombas wäre gut, aber da ist überall checkin bis spätestens 23:00 Uhr. Also müssen wir was Höhe Lillehammer finden. Ich werde mal nach Jugendherbergen googeln. Falls Du da was weißt, bitte nochmal melden.


----------



## Reppi (20. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Höhe Lillehammer kenne ich nur Sitz zurück klappen..


----------



## Coasthunter (20. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Höhe Lillehammer kenne ich nur Sitz zurück klappen..



Oh ja, das kenne ich natürlich auch bestens. Aber diesesmal, soll der lange "Ritt" ein wenig entspannter sein.


----------



## Sparky1337 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin....


Jmd hier ein tip für mich wo ich dorsche fangen kann von Großenbrode aus? 

hab zwar kein fischfinder aber GPS gerät....

bin jetzt immer plan los drauf zu und habe wirklich nie was gefangen max. 4 dorsche  aber die warn auch dann kleiner als 30cm

mfg


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Aber diesesmal, soll der lange "Ritt" ein wenig entspannter sein.



Freue mich schon jetzt auf die Antwort vom Noch-König auf Deine Frage :q
Wette einen Rolfi-Pilker, daß das Wort Vaseline in der Antwort inkludiert sein wird.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Macht Bock auf Meer #6

https://youtu.be/ATKBEkijXiM


----------



## lausi97 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Macht Bock auf Meer #6
> 
> https://youtu.be/ATKBEkijXiM



Sehr #6,aber solangsam musste für uns welche festbinden


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Naaaaaaa????? 
Seid ihr denn schon alle aufgeregt? :q:q

Matze, 
du verstehst es schon uns "Hunger" zu  machen #6


----------



## bernie (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ach jaaaa...... was wäre solche Angelfilme doch schön und sehenswert, wenn nicht JEDER Film mit nervenden Endlosgedudel zugedröhnt würde.....

Ich bin bestimmt ganz allein mit meiner Meinung auf der Welt, aber das geht mir schon seit ewigen Zeiten total auf den Keks!

Ich will einen Angelfilm gucken, um DABEI zu sein, das Wasser plätschern, die Bremse singen und die Hintergrundgeräusche zu hören und nicht, um mich von den jeweiligen Autoren mit ihrer gerade aktuellen Lieblingsmusik oder eben Endlosgedudel/Fahrstuhlmusik zudröhnen zu lassen. 

Musik ist (eigentlich) ein STIELMITTEL so wie z.B. eine Überblendung und sollten zum dargestellten Inhalt passen und dann auch noch der Pegel entsprechend geregelt sein,aber ich bin halt der Rufer in der Wüste 
Heute muss ALLES laut und schrill und hipp sein, sonst taugts nix....

Ich klicke mittlerweile solche Dinger einfach weg..... egal wie interessant und spannend sie evtl. sind.....


----------



## lausi97 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Ach jaaaa...... was wäre solche Angelfilme doch schön und sehenswert, wenn nicht JEDER Film mit nervenden Endlosgedudel zugedröhnt würde.....
> 
> Ich bin bestimmt ganz allein mit meiner Meinung auf der Welt, aber das geht mir schon seit ewigen Zeiten total auf den Keks!
> 
> ...




#6#6#6wir könnten Drillinge(Rolf) sein........


----------



## Reppi (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

[QUOTE
wir könnten Drillinge(Rolf) sein........ 
][/QUOTE]


Du bist doch mehr die Perle....am Vorfach...:q


----------



## lausi97 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> [QUOTE
> wir könnten Drillinge(Rolf) sein........
> ]




Du bist doch mehr die Perle....am Vorfach...:q[/QUOTE]

Na na.....wer schnappt da nach Herrchen?:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> #6#6#6wir könnten Drillinge(Rolf) sein........


 

.... wie soll das (Rolf) denn jetzt gemeint sein? #c|rolleyes.....sehe ich aus wie drei? |rolleyes (ich Gazelle....)


----------



## lausi97 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .... wie soll das (Rolf) denn jetzt gemeint sein? #c|rolleyes.....sehe ich aus wie drei? |rolleyes (ich Gazelle....)



Mental mein Freund.......bei dem anderen spiel ich ne klasse niedriger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja bernie. So hat jeder seinen Geschmack. Meine Videos sind auch keine "Angelfilme" wo dann von gefühlten 125 Ausfahrten das beste zusammen geschnitten wird. Ich mache gerne diese kurzen Videos um bei den einen oder anderen auch die Lust am Boot fahren zu wecken und sich nicht alles dann um das angeln dreht.Aber du hast recht, wer es nicht sehen will klickt es weg und gut.


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ja bernie. So hat jeder seinen Geschmack. Meine Videos sind auch keine "Angelfilme" wo dann von gefühlten 125 Ausfahrten das beste zusammen geschnitten wird. Ich mache gerne diese kurzen Videos um bei den einen oder anderen auch die Lust am Boot fahren zu wecken und sich nicht alles dann um das angeln dreht.Aber du hast recht, wer es nicht sehen will klickt es weg und gut.


 

...... wer's nicht mag, soll "weiterblättern" #c Ich lass mir gern "Lust" machen  #6


----------



## Rosi (26. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Macht Bock auf Meer #6
> 
> https://youtu.be/ATKBEkijXiM



Mal abgesehen von der Hintergrunddröhnung suche ich vergeblich nach Bildern die Bock machen. Dorsche die man an der Schnur hoch ziehen kann haben wenig Gewicht. Hol mal einen guten 60ger raus, der zerteilt dir die Finger wenn du den nicht kescherst. Und den Gekescherten hätte der Typ auch an der Schnur einholen können. Ein Video mit ewigen Krummerutenzeiten und ausgestreckten Fangfotofingern mit Babywiegen wie 1000 andere. Da ist wer auf Klicks aus und will sich interessant machen, bitteschön-gern geschehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Gut das du so einschätzen kannst wie gross die Dorsche waren...darum gehts auch nicht. Wenn du genau hingeguckt hättest, hättest du sicher bemerkt das der Typ mit ner Monofilen Schnur gefischt hat und da zieh ich dir auch ein 70iger mit über die Bordwand.
Gibt ja leider immer welche die wirklich alles kritisieren und besser wissen (theoretisch) das ist meist auch typisch Deutsch leider.

Aber alles gut, so ist es eben.Wer nicht will muss ja nicht.


----------



## Reppi (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Krumme Töne hier in der Wohlfühl-Oase ?

Bleibt alle schön geschmeidig....#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Krumme Töne hier in der Wohlfühl-Oase ?
> 
> Bleibt alle schön geschmeidig....#6


 
Moin Reppi...... die gibt's doch immer wieder. Nix drauf geben.......Wer's eben nicht mag, soll sich das nicht ansehen #c


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Matze nicht falsch verstehen, es geht lediglich um die laute Hintergrundmusik, alles andere ist #6.


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bei se weg58


----------



## Coasthunter (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Rosi schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Hintergrunddröhnung suche ich vergeblich nach Bildern die Bock machen. Dorsche die man an der Schnur hoch ziehen kann haben wenig Gewicht. Hol mal einen guten 60ger raus, der zerteilt dir die Finger wenn du den nicht kescherst. Und den Gekescherten hätte der Typ auch an der Schnur einholen können. Ein Video mit ewigen Krummerutenzeiten und ausgestreckten Fangfotofingern mit Babywiegen wie 1000 andere. Da ist wer auf Klicks aus und will sich interessant machen, bitteschön-gern geschehen.



Schau Dir das mal an. Da bekommst Du bestimmt Bock :q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usd1rtiMfFI


----------



## Jesse J (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

haha:m


----------



## Norbi (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Reppi...... die gibt's doch immer wieder. Nix drauf geben.......Wer's eben nicht mag, soll sich das nicht ansehen #c



Moin Rolf,lasst Euch Euren Tread nicht von Softeis Heinis vermiesen,das Video soll Euch Lust aufs angeln machen!!#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Alles gut......
Demnächst kommt das ZDF und macht eine richtige Reportage...vllt klappt das besser dann


----------



## Yupii (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hast du die extra zu unserem Event eingeladen? Dann muss ich aber vorher noch zum Frisör:q:q:q
( Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf dumme Kommentare unseres abdankenden  König Filzlausi, das Erste:vik::vik


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Hast du die extra zu unserem Event eingeladen? Dann muss ich aber vorher noch zum Frisör:q:q:q
> ( Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf dumme Kommentare unseres abdankenden  König Filzlausi, das Erste:vik::vik



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:,datt lohnt sich bei dir aber auch nur untenrum


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Rolf,lasst Euch Euren Tread nicht von Softeis Heinis vermiesen,das Video soll Euch Lust aufs angeln machen!!#h



Und das tut es auch.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Rolf,lasst Euch Euren Tread nicht von Softeis Heinis vermiesen,das Video soll Euch Lust aufs angeln machen!!#h


 
Moin Norbi, 
schön mal wieder von dir zu hören........ das war bestimmt nicht böse gemeint , kann ja jeder seine Meinung sagen oder schreiben. Sollte nur eben ein respektvoller Umgang miteinander sein . Wie gesagt, jeder streut hier mal etwas "Gezicke" in die Runde...... . Wenn's jemanden nicht passt, ist doch ok, dann einfach das Video oder was auch immer ignorieren #c
Obwohl, manche geben aber auch Steilvorlagen, da kann man kaum "nein" sagen. #c:q
Schau mal oben der Yupii z.B., wenn du den mal live sehen würdest.... naja :m:q (Frisör?????? so'n Pony bis zum Kinn würde ihn schon etwas verschönern) :q:q:q:q:q#6


----------



## offense80 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Die einen nennen es Frisör, die anderen sagen fachmännisch Schönheitschirurg dazu :q:q:q


----------



## Norbi (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Die einen nennen es Frisör, die anderen sagen fachmännisch Schönheitschirurg dazu :q:q:q



Naja....solange Ihr und die Dorsche damit klarkommen geht es doch in Ordnung....oder??:q


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Schau mal oben der Yupii z.B., wenn du den mal live sehen würdest.... naja :m:q (Frisör?????? so'n Pony bis zum Kinn würde ihn schon etwas verschönern) :q:q:q:q:q#6



Auch Micha ' s Vorschlag mit dem Schönheitschirurg würde da nicht helfen :q , eher noch der vor Schlag.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich steig hier mal kurz ein. Kann ich mit einer 3000er Daiwa und 4000er Shimano zum leichten Dorsch und Köhler Angeln auf die Ostsee, oder dreh ich den den Hals um?

Ruten sind im Bereich 30-80 und 50-100g. Köder Pilker bis 40g und Jigs bis 50g + Gufi.


----------



## Skizzza (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Klar kannste, fische ne 4000er Biomaster mit 10er Geflecht. Läuft super


----------



## lausi97 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wie Skizzza schon schrieb, alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke Leute!


----------



## Yupii (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Die einen nennen es Frisör, die anderen sagen fachmännisch Schönheitschirurg dazu :q:q:q


Danke Micha#6
Schleim dich ruhig bei Verlausi ein:q:q.
Und Rolfilein: Du solltest langsam mal mit deiner Botoxspritzerei aufhören, sonst siehst du noch wie Cotzda Cordalis aus:q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Und Rolfilein: Du solltest langsam mal mit deiner Botoxspritzerei aufhören, sonst siehst du noch wie Cotzda Cordalis aus:q:q:q:q


 
Guten Morgen lieber Yupii :m.........hoffe es geht dir gut!! Na das wäre ja mal was.......aber diese edlen "Charakterüge" hat die Natür mit viel Bedacht und Geschick selbst gezeichnet #6:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....aber diese edlen "Charakterüge" hat die Natür mit viel Bedacht und Geschick selbst gezeichnet #6:q:q:q



Stimmt:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Danke Micha#6
> Schleim dich ruhig bei Verlausi ein:q:q.



Die einen nennen es einschleimen , ich nenne es loyalität ,Herr Intrigant


----------



## bernie (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin,
nur nochmal zur Klarstellung:
Das oben geschriebene ist meine ganz persönliche, subjektive Meinung....

@Matze: Ich verstehe Deine Intention voll und ganz!! und mir ist klar, dass 95% der Menschen "Heutzutage" "sowas" gut finden 

Wenn ich hetzen wollen würde, dann würde ich sowas wie "Rolfmann is´n dürrer Hering" oder "Lausi ist eines Königs würdig" oder "Yupii ist der allerbeste Angler westlich der Rocky Mountains" schreiben......

Kapisch???!! ;-)


----------



## lausi97 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Wenn ich hetzen wollen würde, dann würde ich sowas wie  "Lausi ist eines Königs würdig" oder "Yupii ist der allerbeste Angler westlich der Rocky Mountains" schreiben......



Der erste Absatz ist aber doch die Wahrheit, naja der zweite natürlich schlicht gelogen bzw. Wunschdenken von Yupii


----------



## Yupii (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das entspricht voll und ganz der Wahrheit.
Ich weiss nun auch, warum ich in letzter Zeit nicht ganz so erfolgreich war:
Rolf war Schuld:c
Ich habe mal seine erhaltenen Pilker mit denen, die ihr von ihm gekauft bzw. hinterhergeworfen bekommen habt, verglichen|rolleyes|rolleyes
Bei meinen Pilkern fehlen diese dreigezackten, gebogenen, spitzen, baumelnden Metalldinger am Ende der Pilker:c:c:c


----------



## lausi97 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Das entspricht voll und ganz der Wahrheit.
> Ich weiss nun auch, warum ich in letzter Zeit nicht ganz so erfolgreich war:
> Rolf war Schuld:c
> Ich habe mal seine erhaltenen Pilker mit denen, die ihr von ihm gekauft bzw. hinterhergeworfen bekommen habt, verglichen|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Bei meinen Pilkern fehlen diese dreigezackten, gebogenen, spitzen, baumelnden Metalldinger am Ende der Pilker:c:c:c



Reine Spekulation, wenn die fehlen sollten, so hat Rolf das nur wegen deiner Gesundheit gemacht. Verletzungsrisiko bei deinem anglerischem Unvermögen ist ja doch recht hoch........ich sagte dir noch auf der letzten Tour "Spulenkopf nach vorn zur Spitze, nicht so wie der Sven montieren "|rolleyes
Aber hast ja nicht gehört.....


----------



## Beppo (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Huhuuu...
ich habe mir etwas Senf erspart, den ich nun milde lächelnd abgeben zu wünschen mag, gehabt zu haben wollen sein.

Jeder wie er mag, gute Kritik ist immer konstruktiv.

lg 
Beppo

*****************************
btw .. das mit den Benzinpreisen ist wohl eine Ablenkungstaktik ??
um mal wieder die Handlungsunfähk. der Bund.Reg in Bezug auf andere Themen zu kaschieren ?? und den pseudo Konsum anzukurbeln..also Erde kaputt machen für noch mehr Individualverkehr ..
meine pers. These...also absolut gesetzeskonform..
wenn jedoch zu radikal und fehl am Platze bitte Hinweis zum wegeditieren 
****************************


----------



## Coasthunter (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das mit den Benzinpreisen ist doch super. Machen wir es jetzt wie Robert: Noch mehr fahren, dann sparen wir noch mehr :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das mit den Benzinpreisen ist doch super. Machen wir es jetzt wie Robert: Noch mehr fahren, dann sparen wir noch mehr :q:q



Hab ich schon ,endlich mit di diggen V8 wieder Vollgas uffe Bahn:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon ,endlich mit di diggen V8 wieder Vollgas uffe Bahn:vik:




So ist richtig 
Hab ich mir heut auch so gedacht und als Dankeschön mit ca. 150 fotografiert worden. 100 waren erlaubt #q#q


----------



## lausi97 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> So ist richtig
> Hab ich mir heut auch so gedacht und als Dankeschön mit ca. 150 fotografiert worden. 100 waren erlaubt #q#q



Einrahmen..........datt foddo, erhalt für die Nachwelt :q
Scheixxe is nur 4 Wochen per pedes und 2 Zähler in Norddeutschland


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Moin,
> nur nochmal zur Klarstellung:
> Das oben geschriebene ist meine ganz persönliche, subjektive Meinung....
> 
> ...


 
Moin Bernie,
keine Panik....so haben wir das auch verstanden #6. Wird hier oft mit reingebracht und bringt mal etwas Leben un die Bude, ansonsten hetzen sich hier alle nur gegenseitig mit ihrer "Fischgeilheit" auf :g. Ist ja auch "langweilig"  Hier soll sich keiner irgendwie direkt " angepellt" fühlen...... will ja auch keiner.
Aber mit dem dünnne Hering ....... haste Recht, is nu ma so #c|rolleyes. Lausi ist eines Königs würdig....puuuh, ok, lassen wir mal so stehen. Und Yupii, da sach ich ma getze nix zu (|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden).......


----------



## Beppo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Der Bernie ist halt musikalisch "vom Fach" und sein Standpunkt lässt sich noch besser verstehen, wenn man wie wir am Wasser mal live darüber gesprochen haben..
Bernies Kritik ist immer hart, aber nie ungerecht oder unberechtigt....obwohl  

und Matze hat sicher besseres zu tun als Videos auch noch aufwändig zu vertonen, so war besagtes Video nur der kleine Tropfen der das fast volle Fass mal hat überlaufen lassen und hat den Falschen getroffen..

Is aber auch so, wenn einen was nervt, muss es auch raus..falsche Nächstenliebe hat ja schon mehrfach dazu geführt, dass einem im TV absolut unbedarfte "Sänger" und Ähnliches präsentiert werden, nur weil der besoffene Nachbar mal gelallt hat "Die xxxx singt aber schön..die muss mal zu (x-beliebige Casting Show)"

Unser ehemaliger Sänger kam mal mit der Neuigkeit "ich gehe zum X-Factor Casting" ich sagte nur "lass sein, Du willst Dich doch nicht blamieren"...ich singe übrigens wieder selber in unserer Band..ist angenehmer, sagt Bernie 

Also sorry für die vielen Worte..ich fahre erstmal "Sprit sparen"

@Coasthunter.. och menno..Punkte..Du bist doch kein SAMS 

@all ich freue mich auf euch..Bauchmuskeltraining vom Feinsten wird das 

LG
und schönes WE
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> So ist richtig
> Hab ich mir heut auch so gedacht und als Dankeschön mit ca. 150 fotografiert worden. 100 waren erlaubt #q#q



So ein Mist |gr:

Kannst wohl auf dem Rückweg von Als einen kurzen Besuch in FL bei Deinem Lappen im Kurzurlaub machen...... :c


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich war gestern draussen. Es war windig und zäh. Hab aber meine erste Makrele und ersten Köhler gefangen. Dazu ca. 10-12 Dorsche. Am Ende des Tages hatte ich ca. 4.5 Kg Filet.

Am Anfang hatte ich ziemliche Probleme mal Grund zu merken. Trotz 50g Kopf an der Zanderrute. Wurde mit der Zeit aber besser und durch den abnehmenden Wind auch einfacher.

Paar Bisse noch versemmelt und noch den einen oder anderen Aussteiger gehabt. 

Gefangen hab ich ein paar auf Kopyto und Möhrchen, das meisste aber auf einen 50g Blitz Pilker (u.a. Makrele und die Köhler). Glaube das Modell heisst "Sild", was mit auch besser gefallen hat als der Gufi.

Mal schauen, war das erste mal draussen, aber glaube nicht zum letzten mal.

#h


----------



## lausi97 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern draussen. Es war windig und zäh. Hab aber meine erste Makrele und ersten Köhler gefangen. Dazu ca. 10-12 Dorsche. Am Ende des Tages hatte ich ca. 4.5 Kg Filet.
> 
> Am Anfang hatte ich ziemliche Probleme mal Grund zu merken. Trotz 50g Kopf an der Zanderrute. Wurde mit der Zeit aber besser und durch den abnehmenden Wind auch einfacher.
> 
> ...



Na denn Petri, kenne das mit dem " nicht zum letzten Mal ",ging mir nach meinem ersten Norge Urlaub auch so|supergri.


----------



## bernie (30. August 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern draussen. Es war windig und zäh. Hab aber meine erste Makrele und ersten Köhler gefangen. Dazu ca. 10-12 Dorsche. #h



Moin,

wo ist denn "draussen"?
Mir scheint, dass einige von Euch "öftermal" anne Ostsee fahren. Ich hab mir ein kleines Böötchen angeschafft und will auch endlich mit Pepe mal "auf`s Meer" :q

Ich dachte so an Neustädter Bucht oder Fehmarn/Staberhuk.

Wir haben zwar 11 JahreNorgeerfahrung, aber ich bin jetzt im Alter doch etwas vorsichtiger und ängstlicher geworden :q

Darum würde ich mich gerne zum eingewöhnen mit dem Boot und Gelände in`s Kielwasser eines erfahrenen Auskenners hängen (wenn ich darf). 
Hab z.Z. noch einen 6 PS Johnson dran hängen, aber ich schau mich nach einem 8 - 9 PS Motörchen um, da komme ich dann auf ca. 30 km/h.
Ist evtl. jemand willens uns mal bei Gelegenheit in seinem Kielwasser fahren zu lassen? |wavey:

Sorry für`s OT ;-)

Ach ja, ganz vergessen: Petri zu Deinen Fischen


----------



## bernie (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab ich was falsches gesagt/gefragt?????? 

Hier isses ja auf einmal so stille.....#c


----------



## Yupii (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Es sitzen alle in ihren Löchern und basteln geheime Geheimköder:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Es sitzen alle in ihren Löchern und basteln geheime Geheimköder:q:q


 
Bernie, wir sind doch nur "verstaubte Heidemenschen"#c, keine Anung wer da oben ein Boot hat um dich mal mitzunehmen.

Yupii, das geht bald los mit der geheimen Bastelei. ...... leider ist die Messe in Magdeburg erst im November, aber für'n nächsten Norge-Trip 2016 genau richtig #6#v#v


----------



## lausi97 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Hab ich was falsches gesagt/gefragt??????
> 
> Hier isses ja auf einmal so stille.....#c



Nö nö, sind nur alle ihre Ruten und Pilker polieren |rolleyes|rolleyes:q


----------



## lausi97 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> aber für'n nächsten Norge-Trip 2016 genau richtig #6#v#v



:q:q|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@ Rolf
oh, hab ich gerade gesehen... bist ja ab 1.6.2016 oben. Dann kannste mich ja gleich da oben abholen, liegt fast auf dem Weg. Heike wird sicherlich auch ohne mich zurückfahren:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ Rolf
> oh, hab ich gerade gesehen... bist ja ab 1.6.2016 oben. Dann kannste mich ja gleich da oben abholen, liegt fast auf dem Weg. Heike wird sicherlich auch ohne mich zurückfahren:q:q:q


 

jupp, aber nicht allein 

.... ich schätze du fliegst aus dem Auto, weil sie ihren ganzen gefangenen Fisch mit zurück nehmen will ........ :q:q


----------



## lausi97 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jupp, aber nicht allein
> 
> .... ich schätze du fliegst aus dem Auto, weil sie ihren ganzen gefangenen Fisch mit zurück nehmen will ........ :q:q



 Zu 1.::q:q:q

Zu 2.:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|jump:


----------



## MS aus G (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So nach "endlosen" 2 Wochen ohne Internet (aus Fehlern lernt man) ist der Hofkoch wieder da!!!

Ich glaube wir sind bei 53 angekommen!!! So langsam wird es "Ernst"!!! Meine Sportex braucht noch eine neue Rolle. Mal schauen, ob ich mal eine "bessere" finde, die dem Salzwasser länger standhält, als meine vorherigen "Billigrollen"!!! 

 @Coasthunter
 mit 10er Geflecht, meinst Du aber schon die, die etwas "dicker" ausfallen, als 0,10mm oder??? Denn meine "geliebte" Fireline ist als 0,10mm definitiv zu schwach für die Ostsee, außer bei der Kopfrute, da war sie gerade richtig!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich sehe unten in der Leiste immer fleißige "Mitleser"!!!

*Traut Euch es sind noch Plätze frei!!!*

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Zu 1.::q:q:q
> 
> Zu 2.:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|jump:


War ja klar, dass unser König Filzlausi darauf anspringt|rolleyes
|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass unser König Filzlausi darauf anspringt|rolleyes
> |rolleyes



Jupp, zumal icke mit dem Rolfilein Norwegen leer fische|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> So nach "endlosen" 2 Wochen ohne Internet (aus Fehlern lernt man) ist der Hofkoch wieder da!!!
> 
> Ich glaube wir sind bei 53 angekommen!!! So langsam wird es "Ernst"!!! Meine Sportex braucht noch eine neue Rolle. Mal schauen, ob ich mal eine "bessere" finde, die dem Salzwasser länger standhält, als meine vorherigen "Billigrollen"!!!
> 
> ...




Rolle entweder ne Biomaster 4000SW oder ne ZaltArc 740/45


----------



## Yupii (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jupp, zumal icke mit dem Rolfilein Norwegen leer fische|supergri|supergri


Mit wieviel Kohle haste denn Rolf überredet, dass er *dich* mit nach Norge nimmt?|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Kohle haste denn Rolf überredet, dass er *dich* mit nach Norge nimmt?|uhoh:|uhoh:



Königlicher Charme..........kennst nix von....:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Denn meine "geliebte" Fireline ist als 0,10mm definitiv zu schwach für die Ostsee, außer bei der Kopfrute, da war sie gerade richtig!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Hofkoch,

wenn es von meiner Seite aus dieses Mal nicht klappt, sollten wir ansonsten vielleicht im nächsten Frühjahr mal zusammen stippen gehen ?!?
0,10er Fireline anne Kopfrute klingt interessant.

Bzgl. Rolle : Will ja nicht den königlichen Empfehlungen in den Rücken fallen......, aber....., 'ne Shimano 4000'er TwinPower ist auch was Feines #6
Hab sie schon 8 Jahre im Gebrauch ( und bisher - ToiToiToi ) nichts zu meckern.


----------



## lausi97 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ne Hein fällst mir nich in Rücken, aber ne Twin ist denke ich Preislich out off order.....da kannste sofort auf ne Stella upgraden.


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hast recht. Hab sie nur schon so lange, daß ich den Preis verdrängt hatte.
Eine andere ( aus eigener Erfahrung ) ist die Shimano Aernos XT 4000.
Bin ich auch recht zufrieden mit und habe sie auf meiner 2.t Pilke montiert. Lag preislich beim Höcker seinerzeit ~ 70,- Euro

Hatte mir auch mal für die 3.t Pilke einen ( wie ich dachte ) Schnapper aus dem I-Net bestellt. So 'ne Kogha 5000 irgendwas. War von ~ 80 auf ~ 35 reduziert. Dachte mir, für 35 Teuros kann man nicht viel falsch machen...... Nun ja, ist halt 'ne Rolle......... |uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hast recht. Hab sie nur schon so lange, daß ich den Preis verdrängt hatte.
> Eine andere ( aus eigener Erfahrung ) ist die Shimano Aernos XT 4000.
> Bin ich auch recht zufrieden mit und habe sie auf meiner 2.t Pilke montiert. Lag preislich beim Höcker seinerzeit ~ 70,- Euro
> 
> Hatte mir auch mal für die 3.t Pilke einen ( wie ich dachte ) Schnapper aus dem I-Net bestellt. So 'ne Kogha 5000 irgendwas. War von ~ 80 auf ~ 35 reduziert. Dachte mir, für 35 Teuros kann man nicht viel falsch machen...... Nun ja, ist halt 'ne Rolle......... |uhoh:




Koghauau, da angelt der Yupii immer mit........:q


----------



## MS aus G (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hein, guckst Du auf Seite 94, Beitrag 936!!! Dafür war die 0,10 Fireline gut!!!

Ansonsten fische ich natürlich 0,16 Mono und 0,12 Mono-Vorfach!!!

Das mit den Rollen ist so eine Sache. Von der Firma Shimano hab ich eigentlich erstmal die Nase Voll!!! Hat aber weniger mit der Qualität zu tun, sondern mehr mit Service. Im Frühjahr ist mir eine gute Bolorute gebrochen vielmehr nur die Spitze und das nächste Teil, also 2 Teile!!! Die Rute ist 6 Jahre alt und hat 250€ gekostet. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

*Die Rute soll nicht mehr zu reparieren sein!!!*

 Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht akzeptabel. War ja keine Rute für 50€, dann hätte ich nichts gesagt. Wie schon gesagt die Rute hat mir sehr gut gefallen!!!

 Nochmal zu den Rollen. Die Rollen "Laufen" alle noch, doch bei zu intensivem Salzwassergebrauch gehen sie mit der Zeit immer schwerer. Dazu muss ich noch sagen, das ich früher mit kleineren Booten gefahren bin, und immer sehr viel Spritzwasser ins Boot kam, so das die Rollen also 8h Salzwasserkontakt hatten, und das konnten sie nicht so gut ab. Auch tägliches abspülen brachte nicht den gewünschten Erfolg. Mittlerweile gibt es aber wohl schon bessere SW-Rollen. Waren aber auch alles "nur" 50€-Rollen, zwar von namhaften Firmen, aber vertragen haben sie es dann nicht. Jetzt tun sie Ihren Dienst halt im Süsswasser weiter.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Fische jetzt seit 4 Jahren ne 4000 und ne 6000SW ohne die gewartet zu haben, bin der Meinung zuviel rumgeöffne und geschmiere ist auch nicht gut.Also kurzum , no Probleme und auch  die Zalt hält bis jetzt, wie gesagt bin nicht so der " Pfleger ",wenn kaputt denn neu, fertich.


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hein, guckst Du auf Seite 94, Beitrag 936!!! Dafür war die 0,10 Fireline gut!!!
> 
> Ansonsten fische ich natürlich 0,16 Mono und 0,12 Mono-Vorfach!!!



Hab ich mir fast gedacht.
Konnte die Steilvorlage aber nicht unabgestaubt liegen lassen |supergri

Wobei ich seinerzeit auch überlegt hatte, für die Boardietour3 die 13 mtr. mit einzupacken...... |rolleyes


----------



## MS aus G (2. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann hätte Dich der Kapitän aber "verhaftet" und schon mal die Herrschaften mit den weißen Kitteln zum Hafen bestellt!!!

 Ich mache das immer mal ganz gerne unkonventionell zu angeln!!!

 Letzten Herbst sind 2 Leuts von uns auf die Mole in Bagenkop zum Brandeln gegangen. Hab die mal "besucht", dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das im Lichtschatten des Hafeneingangs Fische am spielen waren. 

 Da waren doch noch "Brassenhaken" in deiner Weste, die Ersatz-Ersatz-Ersatzrute hatte doch noch einen Leuchtschwimmer montiert, ein paar Ringelwürmer hatten wir ja auch noch. Also hieß es Fische fangen!!! Ein Knicklicht ausgeliehen, ein kleeiines Stück Ringelwurm auf den kleinen Haken gefummelt und mal eben 8 Heringe gefangen. Das hat vorher wahrscheinlich auch noch niemand gemacht!!! Waren auch meine ersten Heringe überhaupt. Dann zum Schluss wollte ich noch ein paar Würfe mit einem kleinen Twister machen und hab dann auch noch einen Wittling gefangen, klein aber egal!!! Die beiden Brandler haben nicht schlecht geguckt, aber sie sind zum Glück auch nicht Schneider geblieben ein paar Platte haben sie dann auch gefangen, auf die frischen Heringsfetzen wollte aber leider keiner Beißen. Das sind dann so Geschichten, da erzählt man noch länger von!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (2. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nimm mal den langen Prügel mit. Damit kannste dann Lausi aus sicherer Entfernung mal am Kopf kratzen, falls er wieder übermütig wird:q:q


----------



## Yupii (2. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Was anderes:
Wollten wir evtl. am Freitag ein büschen am Strand stippen? Ich aber kein Brandungsangeln, sondern mit der Spinnrute planschen.


----------



## lausi97 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> Wollten wir evtl. am Freitag ein büschen am Strand stippen? Ich aber kein Brandungsangeln, sondern mit der Spinnrute planschen.



Du planscht doch schon Zuhause genug......:q


----------



## bernie (2. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Tach!

Also:
*Zalt Arc *hat Pepe sich (auf mein Anraten hin) auch angeschafft und ist hoch zufrieden. Gute Rolle für`s Geld!
*DIE würde ich Dir empfehlen.*

Aernos hab ich auch, finde die aber nicht SWR genug (SWR = Salzwasserresisstent)  (Ansonsten `ne tolle Rolle für`s Geld)

*Penn Sargus* wäre noch eine Alternative.... günstig, geschmeidig und seeeehr robust und SWR ;-)
Die würde ich nur nicht zuuuu groß nehmen, denn die wiegt ganz gut was..... Mit der kannste notfalls einen Nagel in die Wand kloppen |smash:
Bootsangel in DK würde ich `ne 3000er verschlagen. Kannste dann auch super an der Weser nehmen.... (Die Zalt Arc natürlich auch!)

Schnur ist eine 15er VÖLLIG ausreichend!!
Die hat um die 6-7 Kilo Tragkraft und das reicht DICKE für jeden Fisch, den wir da an`s Band kriegen. Bremse anständig eingestellt und gut is.
Der Vorteil ist der wesentlich geringere Wasserwiderstand und damit vieeel mehr Gefühl für den Köder.
Gescheites Mono-Vorfach dranne und gut iss....


----------



## lausi97 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Also:
> *Zalt Arc *hat Pepe sich (auf mein Anraten hin) auch angeschafft und ist hoch zufrieden. Gute Rolle für`s Geld!
> ...



745 Zalt, ist noch leicht aber mit genug Schnurfassung, ne Sargus robust und gut, darf aber etwas mehr fürs Geld sein.
Ansonsten haste mit allem anderen recht......besonders das mit "Gefühl "...:l:l:q


----------



## MS aus G (2. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Vielen Dank für die guten Ratschläge!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Dann hätte Dich der Kapitän aber "verhaftet" und schon mal die Herrschaften mit den weißen Kitteln zum Hafen bestellt!!!



Mario/Hofkoch,

Rolf hatte mir vorab noch empfohlen, den 25 kg Paniermehlsack zum Anfüttern nicht zu vergessen..... :m

Aber der 'kapitän' hätte mich nicht verhaftet; der war mit zu vielen anderen Dingen beschäftigt ( blond..... und ich meine nicht den schwäbischen Admin..... ), um sich um die Angler / Kunden zu kümmern....

Deswegen hat (Noch) König-Lausi dieses Mal ja seine Schergen nach Dänemark berufen :q

Der Begriff : dänischer Western.... ist ja ein 'fließender' Begriff 

HB
PS : Spaß beiseite und OT.....
Aber wenn Du im nächsten Frühjahr Zeit + Muße hättest, mit einem 'Pfeffersack' eine Barbe aus der Weser zu stippen, wäre ich ( wenn es terminlich passt ) gerne dabei !!#6


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mario/Hofkoch,
> 
> Rolf hatte mir vorab noch empfohlen, den 25 kg Paniermehlsack zum Anfüttern nicht zu vergessen..... :m
> 
> ...



Stippen anner Weser |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Was anderes:
> Wollten wir evtl. am Freitag ein büschen am Strand stippen? Ich aber kein Brandungsangeln, sondern mit der Spinnrute planschen.


 
....Moin, können wir gern machen. Wobei ich dann doch die Brandungsstöcker und die Spinnrute einpacken werde.
Können wir kurz vorher nochmal absprechen, falls noch jemand Brandungsangeln möchte, könnte man ja zusammen ein paar Wattwürmer holen........ 
Wenn es denn unsere Zeit erlaubt #c (Begrüssungsgetränk.....Rippchen grillen....etc. .... etc. )


----------



## Yupii (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

jau, machen wir dann noch kurz vorher.

Zu den Rollen:
Ich habe ne 4000er Battle, die 3000er Sargus werde ich zum Spinnfischen nehmen, nachdem ich sie mit Carbon-Bremsscheiben bestückt habe,( Sie hat im Gegensatz zur Battle nur Filzscheiben) oder was Robustes, ne 360er Penn Slammer.

@ McMinikönig
Ich habe evtl. noch nen Mitfahrer. Ich gebe dann Laut.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Zu den Rollen:
> Ich habe ne 4000er Battle, die 3000er Sargus werde ich zum Spinnfischen nehmen, nachdem ich sie mit Carbon-Bremsscheiben bestückt habe,( Sie hat im Gegensatz zur Battle nur Filzscheiben) oder was Robustes, ne 360er Penn Slammer.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Yupii (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Yupii schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zu den Rollen:
> ...


----------



## Skizzza (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich seh schon diese Tackle-Karawane, die sich gen Norden aufmachen wird |supergri
Das mit dem Spinnfischen klingt auch interessant, das Zeug dafür hab ich ja eh dabei weil ich es auch zum Dorscheln verwende (MeFo-Rute 10-50gr, Biomaster, 10er Daiwa und Snaps). Beim Brandungsangeln bin ich gern dabei, aber nur zum zugucken, das macht mein Equipment dann eher nicht mit.


----------



## Yupii (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Erstmal musst du den Weg aus der Haustür heraus finden:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Erstmal musst du den Weg aus der Haustür heraus finden:q:q



Pffff, er nu wieder......

Mitfahrer is okay, müssen dann nur wegen dem Platz inne Autos gucken. Werde mal die große Box aufs Auto bauen.


----------



## Yupii (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Werde mal die große Box aufs Auto bauen.


 Dieses Mal sitzt Rolf hinten


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Dieses Mal sitzt Rolf hinten


 

....geh mal in die Küche, da liegt der Holzhammer mit dem du dir das aus dem Kopf schlagen kannst. #6
(bei wem ist denn der liebe Lausi zuerst???? Schade, schade schade...... #h)


----------



## Yupii (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....geh mal in die Küche, da liegt der Holzhammer mit dem du dir das aus dem Kopf schlagen kannst. #6
> (bei wem ist denn der liebe Lausi zuerst???? Schade, schade schade...... #h)


Ja, ich weiss, unsere abdankende Primadonna ist sowas von bestechlich....


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss, unsere abdankende Primadonna ist sowas von bestechlich....


 
nein nein, das verstehst du jetzt aber völlig falsch  (hä hä hä)


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss, unsere abdankende Primadonna ist sowas von bestechlich....



Nein ist er nicht......|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nein ist er nicht......|rolleyes


#d#d

Das heisst: Nein ist* es* nicht:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> #d#d
> 
> Das heisst: Nein ist* es* nicht:q:q



Wenn schon " ist Sie nicht ,Unwissender Intrigant |supergri


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mario, wenn du dir in der Rollenfrage nicht sicher bist, ich hab die angesprochenen Rollen dabei, würde dich(im gegensatz zum Intriganten )damit auch fischen lassen, samt Rocke.


----------



## MS aus G (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nochmals vielen Dank!!!

 Ich wäre dann auf Skizzza´s Seite!!! Andererseits würde ich das Wetterabhängig machen!?! 

 Nur, ob das Freitag was wird. Ankommen, Ausladen, Einräumen, Grill vorbereiten, Boote übernehmen, ...!?! Wenn dann noch Zeit ist, ..., mal schauen!!! Sollte es im Vorfeld schon absehbar sein, das der Wind es schlecht mit uns meint, werden wir schon "Kilometer" machen müssen, bzw. dann auch Würmer bestellen, oder besorgen!!! Ich würde eh für jedes Boot einen kleinen Vorrat an Ringelwürmern bestellen, da ich mein "Gummi" eh sehr gerne damit "fängiger" mache!!! Oder man halt so auf Platte angeln kann, sollte es mit den Dorschen nicht so klappen!!!

 @Hein,

 ich habe da immer zeitliche Probleme, da ich selbständig bin. Wäre bei mir dann nur "in der Woche" möglich. Ansonsten natürlich sehr gerne!!! Nur mal eine Frage am Rande: Wo ist denn Hinterm Mond???

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke König, aber ich brauch was "eigenes", da ich ja 5 Tage später schon wieder Richtung LL aufbreche. Sich dann noch was besorgen, ist dann wohl zu spät!!!

 @Rolf,

 ich sehe gerade, Du fährst in meine 2. Heimat Fredmose!!! Slippt Ihr Euer/e Boote selbst, oder fahrt ihr in einen Hafen??? Wenn Ihr selbst slippt hätte ich vielleicht ein paar Tipps für Euch. Ist zwar nicht ganz meine Jahreszeit, aber einen Versuch wäre es immer Wert!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Nochmals vielen Dank!!!
> 
> Ich wäre dann auf Skizzza´s Seite!!! Andererseits würde ich das Wetterabhängig machen!?!
> 
> ...



Na ja, Hinterm Mond halt :q(kleines diebisches Flachlanddorf):q:q:q

Würmer bestellen find ich ne gute Idee.


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke König, aber ich brauch was "eigenes", da ich ja 5 Tage später schon wieder Richtung LL aufbreche. Sich dann noch was besorgen, ist dann wohl zu spät!!!
> 
> @Rolf,
> 
> ...



War nur nen Angebot, aber auf dem Rückweg kommen wir doch in Kaki bei Moritz vorbei :q

Rolf hält es da wie  der Italiener aus der Werbung, " Isch ahabe  garkein Boot ":q


----------



## Mdeer (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Gibt es noch Platz bei euch?


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Platz bei euch?



Ja sicher, erste Seite hast ja gelesen. 180€ mit Haus, Boote und Sprit, wenn du jetzt sagst" ja ich will mit " ist das verbindlich. Bekommst dann ne PN von mir mit den Kontodaten. 
Würden uns freuen dich kennenzulernen. 
|wavey:


----------



## Mdeer (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hatte ja quasi schonmal kurz Interesse bekundet, aber nach nem Blick auf'n Schicht-Plan hat sich das ganze dann ganz schnell erledigt gehabt.. Bekomme im Laufe der nächsten 2 Wochen nen neuen Plan ab Oktober & würd dann falls es passen sollte schon gern mit, solang es keine komplikationen mit meinem Alter geben sollte


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> Hatte ja quasi schonmal kurz Interesse bekundet, aber nach nem Blick auf'n Schicht-Plan hat sich das ganze dann ganz schnell erledigt gehabt.. Bekomme im Laufe der nächsten 2 Wochen nen neuen Plan ab Oktober & würd dann falls es passen sollte schon gern mit, solang es keine komplikationen mit meinem Alter geben sollte



Kein Ding, hab dich in Hinterkopf. 

Wieso wegen deinem Alter? Noch nicht Volljährig oder Ü100?:q


----------



## Mdeer (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

23, einer von den jungen Wilden


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> 23, einer von den jungen Wilden



Eher knackich|rolleyes:q|supergri


----------



## Skizzza (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Keine Sorge, ist nicht alles "Gammelfleisch" was da mitkommt #6


----------



## Mdeer (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

stellt sich mir nurnoch die frage, was für geschirr wird da benötigt? Norwegen kann getrost aufm Dachboden bleiben, oder?


----------



## Skizzza (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Normales Ostsee Geschirr.
Spinnrute je nach bevorzugter Wahl (bei mir 3.30 und 10-50gr oder 20-80)
Rolle Ne 4000er/5000er
Geflecht zw. 10er und 16er 
Pilker und Gummis 28-80gr


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ist nicht alles "Gammelfleisch" was da mitkommt #6



Vorsicht.........sonst endest du als Troubadix


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke König, aber ich brauch was "eigenes", da ich ja 5 Tage später schon wieder Richtung LL aufbreche. Sich dann noch was besorgen, ist dann wohl zu spät!!!
> 
> @Rolf,
> 
> ...


 

Moin Mario,
so wie Lausi schon geschrieben hatte. Ich fahre mit Frauchen eine Woche wieder nach LL / Fredmose (waren schon einige Male da ) Wollen nur in Ruhe Brandung-Meerforellenfischen. Ich weiss, rechts runter am Wald auf Mefo  und Brandung geht's nach Gulstav/Downs Klint Richtung Kelsnor Fyr #6#6.
Frauchen wird wieder ihre Mefos fangen können und ist dann zufrieden #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Zur Info: Seeringler liefere ich euch natürlich gerne auch. Sagt mir 1-2 Tage vorher bescheid wieviele ihr bekommen sollt.

Direkt am Hafen, rechts vom Hafen könnt ihr dann auch Prima Brandungsangeln#6

Lg aus Mommark


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Na ja, Hinterm Mond halt :q(kleines diebisches Flachlanddorf):q:q:q



So ein kleines K&K Städtchen, welches mir von König Lausi als Lehen zugeteilt wurde, dafür, daß ich meinen Ü-65 Dorsch auf der Boardietour wieder über Bord plumpsen ließ :q

@ Mario 
K&K steht in diesem Fall nicht für Kaiserlich&Königlich sondern mehr für Krückau + Kölln .

Können wir gerne mal via P/N weiter ins Auge fassen, was so möglich wäre #6


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Zur Info: Seeringler liefere ich euch natürlich gerne auch. Sagt mir 1-2 Tage vorher bescheid wieviele ihr bekommen sollt.
> 
> Direkt am Hafen, rechts vom Hafen könnt ihr dann auch Prima Brandungsangeln#6
> 
> Lg aus Mommark



Top Matze #6


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So langsam wird es Hot.....:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Zur Info: Seeringler liefere ich euch natürlich gerne auch. Sagt mir 1-2 Tage vorher bescheid wieviele ihr bekommen sollt.
> 
> Direkt am Hafen, rechts vom Hafen könnt ihr dann auch Prima Brandungsangeln#6
> 
> Lg aus Mommark




Find ich klasse. #6 Zumal ich eh außer Dorschfilet auch gerne etwas Plattfisch mit nach Hause nehmen würde. Hab da mal den Samstag Abend für eingeplant. Ich denke Freitag könnte es Zeitmäßig eng werden. Grillen, Trinken, kennenlernen.....
Sind da Platten in Wurfweite?


----------



## Mdeer (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Fährst du mit dem Auto hoch Coasthunter?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja Plattfisch geht gut am Hafen. 50-80m müssten langen


----------



## Skizzza (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Mdeer
Coasthunter fährt bei Mario (MS aus G) mit, der sammelt ihn ein. Und mich ebenfalls in HH. Vll hat er noch Platz, denke er liest auch grad mit. Zumindest ist der Trööt grade gut gefüllt! 

@Matze
Was geht denn Ende Oktober auf Dorsch bei euch am besten? In der Regel Gummi mit kleinen Köpfen?


----------



## MS aus G (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Rolf, 

und so sollte das dann aussehen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja Gummifisch mir Köpfen ab 24gr aufwärts ist 1ste Wahl für mich. Natürlich gehen auch kleine Pilker ab 35/40gr prima.

Auch davon habe ich eine kleine Auswahl in meinen Service Wagen


----------



## MS aus G (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Skizzza,

 das ist immer schwer jetzt schon zu sagen, es hängt sehr viel mit der Wassertemperatur zusammen. Momentan würd ich sagen die Fische stehen sehr tief. Aber in nächster Zeit wird es ja etwas kühler im Meer, da kann man sehr schlecht vorhersagen, wo die Fische dann stehen. Es kommt halt drauf an, was die Wassertemperatur sagt. Die Übergangszeit zwischen September/Oktober ist nach meinen Recherchen der letzten Jahre im Board, immer nicht so erfolgreich gewesen, was natürlich auch andere Gründe haben kann. Denn eins ist mir klar, mal eben an die Ostsee fahren und die Kühltruhe voll machen, ist nicht. Man muss sein Revier/Gebiet schon einigermaßen kennen oder kennen lernen, oder einen (bestimmt) guten Tippgeber haben wie Matze!!!

 Nochmal @Rolf,

 von den Mefos ging leider keine auf unser Konto. War eben ein erfahrener Mefoangler, und als wir an die Stelle kamen, war es natürlich schon wieder vorbei.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das nötigste....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Du hast zu 100% recht Mario. Der Übergang von September aus Oktober ist jedes Jahr dann schwer mit den Dorschen. Manchmal spielen die verrückt, so habe ich jetzt in 6-7m gefangen....


----------



## Mdeer (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> @Mdeer
> Coasthunter fährt bei Mario (MS aus G) mit, der sammelt ihn ein. Und mich ebenfalls in HH. Vll hat er noch Platz, denke er liest auch grad mit. Zumindest ist der Trööt grade gut gefüllt!
> 
> @Matze
> Was geht denn Ende Oktober auf Dorsch bei euch am besten? In der Regel Gummi mit kleinen Köpfen?




Achso. Das Wendland wo Coasthunter herkommt ist ja nicht so groß, da komm ich ja auch her.


----------



## MS aus G (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Es wäre meiner Meinung das Beste, wenn ihr Euch beiden dann zusammentun würdet!!! Denn ich hab zwar einen T5 mit langem Radstand, aber dann 7 Personen + noch das Essen und Kaltgetränke. Das wird nicht passen. Es müssten sich dann alle einschränken oder Sachen zu Hause lassen. Das müsste dann meiner Meinung nach auch nicht sein!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Skizzza (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das er mir nicht sagen kann, worauf genau wir fangen werden ist klar #6
Aber eine generelle Prognose ist ihm Aufgrund seiner Erfahrung sicher möglich. Kenn mich nicht so weit nördlich in der Ostsee aus, könnte ja sein, dass genau dann irgendwas an Kleinfisch da durch zieht und eine bestimmte Farbe (Perlmutt-Gelb-Gesprenkelt oder was auch immer) außerordentlich gut fängt. 
Aber so bin ich mit meiner Ausrüstung wohl passend aufgestellt 
Und wenn nicht hat Matze ja alles im Angebot


----------



## MS aus G (3. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich hab in meiner Kiste außer Rot/Orange eigentlich "nichts"!!! Im Frühjahr und Herbst hat das immer gefangen. Mit Pilker hab ich zu den Zeiten außer bei unserem Allererstenmal noch nie geangelt!!! Wenn mal "Blech" dann Mefoblinker in Silber/Grün!!! Die Dorsche standen aber auch immer sehr flach. Wir waren eigentlich auch immer an der selben Ecke, wo der Rolf jetzt seinen Urlaub macht und wussten, wo wir hinmussten oder auch nicht. Letztes Jahr haben wir auch ganz gut mit Wobbler geschleppt, funktioniert auch!!! Wichtig ist nur die ungefähre Tiefe zu "Erangeln", stand letztes Jahr z.B. eine 6+ auf dem Echolot war "tote Hose" unter einer 6 ging es Schlag auf Schlag, zwar auch viele kleine, aber auch sehr gute dabei!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Rolf,
> 
> und so sollte das dann aussehen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
Moin Mario,  #6..... wird alles probiert..... Fliege, Blech uns Sbiro


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Das er mir nicht sagen kann, worauf genau wir fangen werden ist klar #6
> Aber eine generelle Prognose ist ihm Aufgrund seiner Erfahrung sicher möglich. Kenn mich nicht so weit nördlich in der Ostsee aus, könnte ja sein, dass genau dann irgendwas an Kleinfisch da durch zieht und eine bestimmte Farbe (Perlmutt-Gelb-Gesprenkelt oder was auch immer) außerordentlich gut fängt.
> Aber so bin ich mit meiner Ausrüstung wohl passend aufgestellt
> Und wenn nicht hat Matze ja alles im Angebot


 

Moin Svenni, sind die gleichen Dorsche...... haben nur einen anderen Dialekt |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (4. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> Fährst du mit dem Auto hoch Coasthunter?



Moin. Fährst Du denn nun 100% mit? Dann könnten wir tatsächlich zusammen da hoch Kutschen. Wo wohnst Du denn? 
Ab Hamburg würde ich dann aber gerne im Konvoi fahren. Ich bring Funkgeräte mit, damit die Autos untereinander Connected sind. :q Ihr fahrt vor und warnt mich dann, wenn ihr geblitzt worden seid.  (Gebranntes Kind) 

Beim Dorscheln setze ich übrigens auf Gummi. Da habe ich durchweg die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Werde mal schauen, was Matze da schönes im Angebot hat.


----------



## Yupii (4. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ist nicht alles "Gammelfleisch" was da mitkommt #6


das ist dünner als ganz dünnes Eis. Das werden für dich sicherlich keine schönen Tage, die du im Gummiboot verbringen wirst:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> das ist dünner als ganz dünnes Eis. Das werden für dich sicherlich keine schönen Tage, die du im Gummiboot verbringen wirst:q:q


 
Yupii, 
lass ihn mal....... er bekommt dann mal meine alte Brandungsrute aus dem 70er Jahren in die Hand, 200Gr Blei dran und kann auswerfen. Dann wird's ihn schon beim Ausholen nach hinten umhauen, da die Rutenspitze ungefär den gleichen Durchmesser hat, wie seine "Stöcker-Ärmchen"


----------



## Yupii (4. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Yupii,
> lass ihn mal....... er bekommt dann mal meine alte Brandungsrute aus dem 70er Jahren in die Hand, 200Gr Blei dran und kann auswerfen. Dann wird's ihn schon beim Ausholen nach hinten umhauen, da die Rutenspitze ungefär den gleichen Durchmesser hat, wie seine "Stöcker-Ärmchen"


Ich hab noch ne Wathose. Da können wir ihn reinstellen, mit Wasser füllen, zubinden und die 4 Tage im Wasser parken.


----------



## Yupii (4. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Spinnfischen an der Küste würde ich auch gerne einmal machen. Bin da absoluter Anfänger.
Ich würde meine 40gr. Forellenrute, ne 3000er Sargus mit 10er Geflecht nehmen. Ein paar Snaps in 20 und 30gr. habe ich auch dazu. Und meine Wathose, falls wir die nicht für Svenni benötigen. Fehlt noch was?


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Spinnfischen an der Küste würde ich auch gerne einmal machen. Bin da absoluter Anfänger.
> Ich würde meine 40gr. Forellenrute, ne 3000er Sargus mit 10er Geflecht nehmen. Ein paar Snaps in 20 und 30gr. habe ich auch dazu. Und meine Wathose, falls wir die nicht für Svenni benötigen. Fehlt noch was?


 

hm..... will da ja nicht ketzen, evtl. deine Frau??? :q:q:q


Nein, passt schon was du da mit nimmst.......


----------



## Mdeer (4. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Moin. Fährst Du denn nun 100% mit? Dann könnten wir tatsächlich zusammen da hoch Kutschen. Wo wohnst Du denn?
> Ab Hamburg würde ich dann aber gerne im Konvoi fahren. Ich bring Funkgeräte mit, damit die Autos untereinander Connected sind. :q Ihr fahrt vor und warnt mich dann, wenn ihr geblitzt worden seid.  (Gebranntes Kind)
> 
> Beim Dorscheln setze ich übrigens auf Gummi. Da habe ich durchweg die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Werde mal schauen, was Matze da schönes im Angebot hat.




Ob ich nun zu 100% mitkomme entscheidet sich in der nächsten Woche, wenn ich meinen neuen Schichtplan bekomme. So wie das Modell gestern aussah, passt das aber eigl.

Gartower Ecke, sprich ganz im Osten.
Im Wendland irgendwo hinzukommenn stellt dann aber eher weniger 'n Problem dar.


----------



## lausi97 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Spinnfischen an der Küste würde ich auch gerne einmal machen. Bin da absoluter Anfänger.
> Ich würde meine 40gr. Forellenrute, ne 3000er Sargus mit 10er Geflecht nehmen. Ein paar Snaps in 20 und 30gr. habe ich auch dazu. Und meine Wathose, falls wir die nicht für Svenni benötigen. Fehlt noch was?



Wofür die Wathose? Du gehst doch gerne Würmchen baden.......


----------



## lausi97 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

48


----------



## lausi97 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Noch47mal schlafen #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Noch47mal schlafen #6


 


|bigeyes....... geile Signatur #6


Was soll ich sagen, die Woche zieht sich, unglaublich |uhoh:. Muss doch am WE mit Frau nach Langeland und schauen, ob noch Fisch da ist...... #v


----------



## lausi97 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> |bigeyes....... geile Signatur #6



Ja, nech, freu, tippeltippel freu


----------



## Mdeer (7. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

bei mir nimmt es immer mehr formen an, das es klappt


----------



## lausi97 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> bei mir nimmt es immer mehr formen an, das es klappt



Daumendrück......#6


----------



## Coasthunter (7. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Donnerstag geht's los Richtung Roms und heute gibt die Lichtmaschine den Geist auf. Wie geil ist das denn? #q#q#q
Also morgen früh erstmal mit dem Dicken zu Chrysler. Hab ja sonst nix zu tun. :c


----------



## Mdeer (8. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Guckst du hier morgen bzw. die Woche nochmal rein Coasthunter? Würd mich dann ggf nochmal melden bzgl fahren. Entscheided sich in gut 10h obs was wird. Bin da aber guter dinge


----------



## lausi97 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Donnerstag geht's los Richtung Roms und heute gibt die Lichtmaschine den Geist auf. Wie geil ist das denn? #q#q#q
> Also morgen früh erstmal mit dem Dicken zu Chrysler. Hab ja sonst nix zu tun. :c



K....e anne Hacken............wird irgendwann besser. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg am Roms, und fahr sinnig.


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Donnerstag geht's los Richtung Roms und heute gibt die Lichtmaschine den Geist auf. Wie geil ist das denn? #q#q#q
> Also morgen früh erstmal mit dem Dicken zu Chrysler. Hab ja sonst nix zu tun. :c


 
Moin Andor, was soll man sagen? Aber lieber jetzt als da oben in Norge #c.
Wünsche dir viel Glück, dickes Petri und kommt gesund wieder #6.
Und gib mal Laut, wie die Pilker auf Köhler liefen


----------



## Coasthunter (8. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hast recht Rolf. Besser hier, als in Norge. Hat alles was positives :q
Ich werde hier zwischendurch mal posten, was die Köhler zu Deinen Pilkern für ne Meinung haben. #6 Ich hoffe, Du hast mir die Spezialpilker für Kapitale geschickt. :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Hast recht Rolf. Besser hier, als in Norge. Hat alles was positives :q
> Ich werde hier zwischendurch mal posten, was die Köhler zu Deinen Pilkern für ne Meinung haben. #6 Ich hoffe, Du hast mir die Spezialpilker für Kapitale geschickt. :q


 

.....genau die Pilker hast du bekommen #6


----------



## Mdeer (8. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So, hab mir nach der Nachtschicht jetzt mal alles durchgelesen & hoffe nun wirklich, dass es klappt. Nur verrückte hier |jump:

Jetzt erstmal ne runde schlafen, dann den Chef anrufen & dann ggf. gleich zum Tackle-Dealer des Vertrauens düsen


----------



## lausi97 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> So, hab mir nach der Nachtschicht jetzt mal alles durchgelesen & hoffe nun wirklich, dass es klappt. Nur verrückte hier |jump:
> 
> Jetzt erstmal ne runde schlafen, dann den Chef anrufen & dann ggf. gleich zum Tackle-Dealer des Vertrauens düsen



Watt denn nu? Sekt oder Selters? :q


----------



## Mdeer (8. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich schreib einfach keine zeit mehr, zu der ich was weiß. Offiziel bekomm ich am 14. den Plan.

Inoffiziel passt alles.


----------



## lausi97 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Coasthunter, 
entspannte An und Abreise , und viel Erfolg am Roms.


----------



## MS aus G (9. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute in Norge!!! Gutes Wetter, viel Pertri und eine gute Hin- und Rückfahrt!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (9. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke Männers. Werde berichten und ansonsten sehen wir uns ja sowieso bald, um uns kennenzulernen. Freu mich schon wie Bolle. :vik:

@Rolf: Schick mal Deine Handynummer rüber. Per Whatsapp halte ich Dich dann auf dem laufenden. Bzw, schicke Dir die Beschwerden, wenn die Köhler zu groß zum Drillen waren. :q:q


----------



## MS aus G (10. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf, Dir natürlich auch eine schöne Woche in meinem "Wohnzimmer"!!! 

 Das Wetter spielt bei Dir ja nicht die "Hauptrolle", wünsche Euch aber eine nicht zu "steife Briese", auch für die anderen "Langeländer", die zu der Zeit mit dem Boot rausfahren wollen!!! Den ein oder anderen Fisch "dürft" Ihr (Frauchen angelt auch?) natürlich auch fangen!!! 

 Ich würde es vom Ufer auch mal direkt beim Leuchtturm Keldsnor probieren!!!

 Eine gute An- und Abreise, und erhol Dich gut für unsere Tour!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Rolf, Dir natürlich auch eine schöne Woche in meinem "Wohnzimmer"!!!
> 
> Das Wetter spielt bei Dir ja nicht die "Hauptrolle", wünsche Euch aber eine nicht zu "steife Briese", auch für die anderen "Langeländer", die zu der Zeit mit dem Boot rausfahren wollen!!! Den ein oder anderen Fisch "dürft" Ihr (Frauchen angelt auch?) natürlich auch fangen!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mario,
vielen Dank....... jupp, Frauchen angelt in Dänemark auch.#6
Das ist eine unserer ersten Anlaufstellen...... direkt hintern Leuchtturm parken und ab an's Wasser.
Und wir "dürfen" wirklich auch was fangen? Deine Grosszügigkeit ist unglaublich 

Wir sehen uns im Oktober !! #6


----------



## lausi97 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Und wir "dürfen" wirklich auch was fangen? Deine Grosszügigkeit ist unglaublich




Er wollte nur freundlich sein,und sich einschmeicheln......:q,seine Gedanken sind aber abgründig


----------



## MS aus G (11. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Natürlich "dürft" Ihr auch sehr viel fangen!!! Nur glaube ich nicht, das es momentan die Beste Zeit ist auf LL. Weder vom Ufer noch vom Boot! Obwohl machmal weis ich auch nicht wie mache auf LL angeln! Wir waren in den 90igern auch um diese Zeit auf LL und haben links von Fredmose mit unseren 440iger Booten in relativer Ufernähe ohne Echolot ich schätze dann mal bei 8-12m auch unsere Dorsche gefangen! (und nicht wenige) dazu dann diese sehr lästigen (für mich) Hornhechte!!! Deshalb wundert es mich auch nicht, wenn im LL Thread momentan immer von schlechten Fängen an den "Türmen in grün und rot" berichtet wird!!! Wenn Du/Ihr jemanden slippen seht, (in Fredmose wohl eher weniger) sagt, das sie nicht soooo weit raus sollen!!!

 Einen schönen Urlaub!!! Und evtl. eine schöne Mefo!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Natürlich "dürft" Ihr auch sehr viel fangen!!! Nur glaube ich nicht, das es momentan die Beste Zeit ist auf LL. Weder vom Ufer noch vom Boot! Obwohl machmal weis ich auch nicht wie mache auf LL angeln! Wir waren in den 90igern auch um diese Zeit auf LL und haben links von Fredmose mit unseren 440iger Booten in relativer Ufernähe ohne Echolot ich schätze dann mal bei 8-12m auch unsere Dorsche gefangen! (und nicht wenige) dazu dann diese sehr lästigen (für mich) Hornhechte!!! Deshalb wundert es mich auch nicht, wenn im LL Thread momentan immer von schlechten Fängen an den "Türmen in grün und rot" berichtet wird!!! Wenn Du/Ihr jemanden slippen seht, (in Fredmose wohl eher weniger) sagt, das sie nicht soooo weit raus sollen!!!
> 
> Einen schönen Urlaub!!! Und evtl. eine schöne Mefo!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
Moin Mario, 
schauen wir mal....... wir waren vor 2 Jahren auch um diese Zeit auf Fyns Hoved und sind einen Tag mit einem Bekannten nach LL/Gulstav zum Brandungsangeln runtergefahren....... hört sich irre an, aber wir haben in den ersten 1.5 - 2 Std keine 2. Brandungsrute in's Wasser bekommen. Hatten zu zweit über 70 Platte.....war wirklich irre. Hat wohl auch alles gepasst .....und hat echt nur "greappelt" an den Ruten. So muss es nicht sein, war schon "Arbeit".....ab und zu ein Biss und ein schöner Fisch und gut...... 
Wenn die Kollegen um diese Jahreszeit immer noch zu den Tonnen rausfahren?!..... ich weiss nicht woher sie ihre Infos bekommen (vom Thomas oder Torben?? Na ja, hab eins gelernt da oben....."glaub niemandem, der von deinem Hobby lebt" ) ........ 
Langsam kommen die Dorsche schön unter Land (auch in meine Wurfweite)
Werde aber immer Tips und Ratschläge annehmen und weitergeben.......  

Danke, wir wedren uns das schon "hübsch" machen


----------



## Yupii (11. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@ Rolfilein
viel Spass auf LL und hol was raus#6

@ coasthunter
ich wünsch dir dicke Fische dort am Roms. Seehecht geht wohl ganz gut, die Köhler machen sich langsam rar.


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ Rolfilein
> viel Spass auf LL und hol was raus#6
> 
> @ coasthunter
> ich wünsch dir dicke Fische dort am Roms. Seehecht geht wohl ganz gut, die Köhler machen sich langsam rar.


 

Danke Yupiilein.......


----------



## Beppo (11. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Also:
> *Zalt Arc *hat Pepe sich (auf mein Anraten hin) auch angeschafft und ist hoch zufrieden. Gute Rolle für`s Geld!
> *DIE würde ich Dir empfehlen.*



Ums genau zu sagen es ist die "SPRO Zalt Arc XS Tuff Body 7450 "

Gefällt mir echt gut, habe ich im Augenblick auf meiner Sportex 2,6m 20-60g .

grüsse
Beppo


----------



## Coasthunter (12. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ Rolfilein
> viel Spass auf LL und hol was raus#6
> 
> @ coasthunter
> ich wünsch dir dicke Fische dort am Roms. Seehecht geht wohl ganz gut, die Köhler machen sich langsam rar.




Eigentlich sollten die Biester jetzt voll da sein. Entweder wird es von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter, oder die großen Schwärme kommen immer später. Keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall war die erste Ausfahrt heute ne Nullnummer. Morgen mal ganz hinten rein zum Infjord, da soll wohl was raus kommen.


----------



## MS aus G (12. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Schade Coasthunter, das es noch nicht geklappt hat!!!

 Der Rolf wird mit seinem Frauchen in LL bestimmt sehr gut vom Ufer fangen!?! Das Wetter müsste dazu eigentlich recht gut sein!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (13. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja ist echt schade. Heute sind mal gerade 2 Stück rausgekommen. Morgen werden wir nochmal suchen und sollte es wieder so mau sein, werden wir ab Dienstag auf Seehecht gehen. Der läuft hier im Moment echt super. Nicht unser Zielfisch, aber na ja. 
Heute Morgen, kurz vor 7, habe ich einen wirklich großen Brocken verloren. Keine Ahnung was das war, aber der ließ sich bestimmt 15 Minuten garnicht Pumpen. Als ich ihn dann einige Meter mühsam gedrillt hatte, stieg er aus. Sehr ärgerlich, wüßte zu gerne, was das war.


----------



## Mdeer (13. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ja ist echt schade. Heute sind mal gerade 2 Stück rausgekommen. Morgen werden wir nochmal suchen und sollte es wieder so mau sein, werden wir ab Dienstag auf Seehecht gehen. Der läuft hier im Moment echt super. Nicht unser Zielfisch, aber na ja.
> Heute Morgen, kurz vor 7, habe ich einen wirklich großen Brocken verloren. Keine Ahnung was das war, aber der ließ sich bestimmt 15 Minuten garnicht Pumpen. Als ich ihn dann einige Meter mühsam gedrillt hatte, stieg er aus. Sehr ärgerlich, wüßte zu gerne, was das war.




Köhler haben sich bei uns letztes Jahr schon relativ rar gemacht. Seehecht wollten wir absolut garnicht haben. Haben einen gefangen & war geschmacklich nicht wirklich meins..

Ähnliches wie du schreibst hatte ich auch. Bei mir war's 'n Heilbutt am Ende. Köder geschnappt und dann lag er erstmal 20min rum. Und ich wollt schon Schnur kappen weil ich dachte is'n Hänger. 

Dir noch viel Spaß und Petri, hoffentlich findet ihr morjen noch was.


----------



## Coasthunter (13. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Heilbutt war auch mein Verdacht. War echt krass. 1m gepumpt, dann hat er wieder 5m genommen. Und genau wie Du, hab ich im ersten Moment gedacht, das ich nen Hänger habe. Ich fahr die Stelle morgen nochmal an. Hab sie auf dem Plotter markiert. Steilwand bei 80m. Sollte nochmal son U Boot einsteigen, laß ich mir richtig Zeit.


----------



## bernie (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

na dann: VIEL GLÜCK!!


----------



## Mdeer (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das mit der Zeit lassen vergess ich leider viel zu oft wenn sowas passiert. Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele mir letztes Jahr flöten gegangen sind dadurch..


----------



## lausi97 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Heilbutt war auch mein Verdacht. War echt krass. 1m gepumpt, dann hat er wieder 5m genommen. Und genau wie Du, hab ich im ersten Moment gedacht, das ich nen Hänger habe. Ich fahr die Stelle morgen nochmal an. Hab sie auf dem Plotter markiert. Steilwand bei 80m. Sollte nochmal son U Boot einsteigen, laß ich mir richtig Zeit.



Steilwände bei 80 m,das könnte auch Pollack, Dickdorsch, Steinbeißer oder nen Seeteufel sein.Schnapp ihn dir, Tiger....:q


----------



## MS aus G (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hunter, zeig dem "Biest", was ein Harke ist!!! 

Eure Hoheit, da will einer aber unbedingt Deine Krone haben!?! Der übt schon fleißig die ganz Großen zu fangen!!!

Und der Rolf relaxt schön in "meinem Wohnzimmer" und schickt uns die Dorsche mal eben in Richtung Mommark!!! 

Aber Rolf denk dran in 39 Tagen sollten sie angekommen sein, nicht das sie noch einen Umweg machen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Eure Hoheit, da will einer aber unbedingt Deine Krone haben!?! [/SIZE]



Niemals, ich werde sie bis zum letzten Quäntchen  Vasel.........verteidigen :q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Gut Mädels,

wenn mein Nachrückerplatz noch frei sein sollte, wäre ich dann auch mit dabei.
Einer muß Euch ja zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat |wavey:

 Lausi, falls noch nicht ausgebucht, regeln wir den berittenen Boten mit den 30 Silberlingen per PN oder WA.

 HeinBlöd


----------



## lausi97 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Seite 1 aktualisiert


----------



## Coasthunter (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wird ja doch noch ne volle Truppe. #6#6

Uns hat der Wind heute einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Heute Nachmittag sind wir dann nochmal in den Roms. Hammer Drift, üble Strömung. Ein Seelachs kam dann aber noch raus. 
Ist wohl nicht meine Woche. Üble Unterkunft, windanfälliges Boot, hier ist alles für'n Arsch...|gr:


----------



## MS aus G (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Fein, Hein!!!

 Da wird es dann für den König aber eng, seinen "Titel" zu verteidigen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Fein, Hein!!!
> 
> Da wird es dann für den König aber eng, seinen "Titel" zu verteidigen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Normal ein leichtes.... ihn nach Elba ins Exil zu verbannen :m

Aber ich habe ja keine 'Rocke' :c Den Königsmacher-Wunderstock, sprich Zepter.......


----------



## lausi97 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wird ja doch noch ne volle Truppe. #6#6
> 
> Uns hat der Wind heute einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Heute Nachmittag sind wir dann nochmal in den Roms. Hammer Drift, üble Strömung. Ein Seelachs kam dann aber noch raus.
> Ist wohl nicht meine Woche. Üble Unterkunft, windanfälliges Boot, hier ist alles für'n Arsch...|gr:



Oh man #q#q ka..e , so was braucht man nicht.....:r.
Trotzdem noch viel Spaß.


----------



## lausi97 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Normal ein leichtes.... ihn nach Elba ins Exil zu verbannen :m
> 
> ....



|krach:,dein Knappenstatus wackelt jetz abba.....:q


----------



## MS aus G (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich hab dafür eine Black "Bambus" äh Arrow, die wird der "Rocke" dann so richtig "einheizen"!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |krach:,dein Knappenstatus wackelt jetz abba.....:q


 
 Stimmt !!!  #t

 Aber nicht so dolle, wie Dein ( Noch ) Königstatus


----------



## offense80 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hat heute nicht der liebe Coasthunter Geburtstag?

|schild-g von mir, mach dir selbst ein schönes Geschenk und fang heute den Fisch deines Lebens #6


----------



## lausi97 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Coasthunter, Happy Burtstach nach da oben, und wenn es nicht besser wird, dann saufen bis zum Umfallen. |birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:


----------



## lausi97 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich hab dafür eine Black "Bambus" äh Arrow, die wird der "Rocke" dann so richtig "einheizen"!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Für solche Fälle wie dich , hab ich noch "Big John"|rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Coasthunter (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke Männers. #6#6#6 Mal schauen, ob es heute mit nem Fischigen Geschenk klappen wird. Ansonsten haben wir genug Bier dabei. :q:q:q  

Aber diese Unterkunft, kriegen wir nicht schön gesoffen. Keine Chance |gr:


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. September 2015)

Moin Andor, Glückwunsch und alles Gute aus DK. Gib alles und zottel mal was raus da oben 
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Yupii (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moinsen Coasthuntrer

auch von mir |schild-g|schild-g


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann reihe ich mich mal ein. |wavey:

Hoffe, daß Dir heute auch ein Heilbutt noch persönlich gratuliert #6


 |birthday:


----------



## Mdeer (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Alles gute!:vik:


----------



## MS aus G (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

 @Rolf,

 wie läuft es denn in "meinem Wohnzimmer"???

 Wir sind aber auch "meuternde Untertanen"!!! So ein "Königsjahr" ist schon "anstrengend"!!!

 @Mdeer,

 wie sieht denn nun Dein Schichtplan aus?

 Ich bin nämlich der Meinung, das wir es dann bei 12 Personen belassen sollten!!! Dann sind die Boote optimal ausgenutzt und die Häuser ebenso!!! Bei voller Auslastung der Personen ist es in den meisten Ferienhäusern doch recht eng, und die Boote sind mit dann je 4 Personen auch super!!! Auf überraschenden Besuch würde/n ich/wir uns natürlich dennoch freuen!!! 

 Wie seht Ihr das???

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Mdeer (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

gestern nichts neues.

ich hark da noichmal nach. spätestens fr denk ich.

es kotzt mich selber an -.-


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. September 2015)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
> 
> @Rolf,
> 
> ...



Moin Mario,
Im Moment geht nicht viel, haben extrem Ostwind
. Die Kollegen die hier Boote gemietet haben, sind mit ihren Getränkevorräten am Ende. Heute Abend geht's nach Gulstav. Vorhin hatte ich ein paar Platte und ne 40er Mefo. Alles wieder drin. 
Auch wenn jetzt nicht alle der Meinung sind, sollten wir die Anzahl der Schlafplätze im Mommark nicht unbedingt ausreizen. Soll nicht böse gemeint sein, aber es soll ja noch Entspannung und Spaß sein.
Der Besuch ist ja schon eingeplant


----------



## lausi97 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf und Mario, 
war gestern schon am überlegen wie ich das rüberbringen soll, 12 Mann und dann ist Schicht. 
Wir warten jetzt mal noch bis Montag und dann mach ich die Liste zu.
Wenn Einwände dagegen sind, dann raus damit.....|bla:


----------



## MS aus G (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wenn der Reppi dann doch noch mit kann sind wir eben 13. Das passt auch noch!!! Der war ja von Anfang an dabei!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Wenn der Reppi dann doch noch mit kann sind wir eben 13. Das passt auch noch!!! Der war ja von Anfang an dabei!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Schmunzel.........


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wenn Einwände dagegen sind, dann raus damit.....|bla:



Wie soll ich es sagen......., aber ohne den königlichen Medicus mit an Bord, ist mir schon ein bißchen mulmig |uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wie soll ich es sagen......., aber ohne den königlichen Medicus mit an Bord, ist mir schon ein bißchen mulmig |uhoh:



Isch Bass uff disch uff.....|supergri

Er wäre gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## Coasthunter (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

12 Monkeys :q:q:q
Mach Montag dicht und fertig. Ist doch perfekt, auch von der Auslastung der Boote wäre das super. ( Und für jeden ein Rippchen mehr) #d

Hier läuft es immer noch seeeehr bescheiden. 2 Stück, mehr war bei mir heute nicht drin. Morgen soll der Wind auf null runter gehen. Da wird abgeräumt....


----------



## Mdeer (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

sprich wenn reppi zusagt bin ich raus? Uhh, da muss ich aber morgen mal gewaltig druck auf arbeit machen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Hier läuft es immer noch seeeehr bescheiden. 2 Stück, mehr war bei mir heute nicht drin.


 
 Sieh es doch positiv.....  

 Du musst nicht über Rückenschmerzen vom Drillen jammern, wie andere hier.......   

 Nun aber Petri für die nächsten Tage und lass Dir Dein Geburtstagsbier schmecken !!


----------



## Skizzza (15. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auch von meiner Seite alles Gute zum Geburtstag und fang dir morgen endlich mal ne ordentliche Lähmung!


----------



## Coasthunter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Sieh es doch positiv.....
> 
> Du musst nicht über Rückenschmerzen vom Drillen jammern, wie andere hier.......
> 
> Nun aber Petri für die nächsten Tage und lass Dir Dein Geburtstagsbier schmecken !!





Dieses Nixfangen ist anstrengender, als Drillen. |uhoh: 

Und jetzt mit nem Kater raus fahren, oh oh 
Ich hoffe, das die Mommarkdorsche, weniger Launisch sind, bzw zahlreicher vorhanden. Noch so eine Schneidertour und ich werde Stipangler.


----------



## lausi97 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Dieses Nixfangen ist anstrengender, als Drillen. |uhoh:
> 
> Und jetzt mit nem Kater raus fahren, oh oh
> Ich hoffe, das die Mommarkdorsche, weniger Launisch sind, bzw zahlreicher vorhanden. Noch so eine Schneidertour und ich werde Stipangler.



Stipp, stipp.............Stipp dir doch nen Halli heut :q


----------



## Coasthunter (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Stipp, stipp.............Stipp dir doch nen Halli heut :q




Juhuu....es regnet. Da sollen die ja besonders gut beißen. #d


----------



## Yupii (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Juhuu....es regnet. Da sollen die ja besonders gut beißen. #d


Ja, ja....
das kenn ich irgendwie
Nimm dir doch jemanden mit, der was vom Angeln versteht. :q
So mach ich das auch immer


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. September 2015)

Mdeer schrieb:


> sprich wenn reppi zusagt bin ich raus? Uhh, da muss ich aber morgen mal gewaltig druck auf arbeit machen.



Moin, Reppi's Platz war schon vorher mit eingeplant. Nur können wir ja nicht warten "ohne Ende" Nicht falsch verstehen. ............


----------



## lausi97 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ja, ja....
> das kenn ich irgendwie
> Nimm dir doch jemanden mit, der was vom Angeln versteht. :q
> So mach ich das auch immer



Das schlimme für dich ist ja, das es deine Frau ist, die eigentlich nicht Angelt :q:q:q:q|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Yupii (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Das schlimme für dich ist ja, das es deine Frau ist, die eigentlich nicht Angelt :q:q:q:q|muahah:|muahah:



Nieder mit dem Tunten-König|smash:|smash:


----------



## bernie (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin,
ich bin auch der Meinung, dass "voll belegt" ausreicht.
Da das sicherlich nicht die letzte Fahrt dieser Art ist/sein wird, kann sich ja beim nächsten Mal (frühzeitig) melden, wer mit will ;-)
Mach am Montag zu und gut iss.....

Mit zuvielen Leuten im Boot isses immer zu stressig und ich will doch entspannen


----------



## Mdeer (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Also hab ich noch bis Sonntag-Abend Zeit, bescheid zu geben, wenn sich niemand anderes mehr meldet?


----------



## lausi97 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> Also hab ich noch bis Sonntag-Abend Zeit, bescheid zu geben, wenn sich niemand anderes mehr meldet?



Ja, weil irgendwie müssen wir mit der Planung was essen und trinken, sowie die Fahrgemeinschaften angeht, anfangen. Und 4 Wochen vorher ist schon spät, wenn sich dann noch einer am 22.10 anmelden wollen würde, wirft das alles übern Haufen.


----------



## Mdeer (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ja, weil irgendwie müssen wir mit der Planung was essen und trinken, sowie die Fahrgemeinschaften angeht, anfangen. Und 4 Wochen vorher ist schon spät, wenn sich dann noch einer am 22.10 anmelden wollen würde, wirft das alles übern Haufen.



Alles gut. Hab nur Angst gehabt das sich das jetzt schon komplett erledigt hat


----------



## MS aus G (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Finde ich auch ok!!! War ja dann für alle genug Zeit. Danach geht es dann ans "Eingemachte" oder "Eingelegte"!!!

 Mdeer, ich hoffe das klappt bei Dir noch!!! Mach mal ein büschen Rabatz inne 4ma!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Mdeer (16. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

macht die ganze belegschaft seit 3 wochen. was hier momentan abläuft geht einfach auf keine kuh-haut..

Ich hoffe auch das es klappt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich würde euch auch empfehlen mit je 4 Mann ein Boot zu besetzen. Dann hat jeder genug Platz. 

Bitte gebt noch rechtzeitig Bescheid wie viele Tages- Wochen- oder Jahreskarten gebraucht werden.

Die Preise sind Tag 6€, Woche 17€, Jahr 25€

Lg und bis bald|wavey:


----------



## lausi97 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ich würde euch auch empfehlen mit je 4 Mann ein Boot zu besetzen. Dann hat jeder genug Platz.
> 
> Bitte gebt noch rechtzeitig Bescheid wie viele Tages- Wochen- oder Jahreskarten gebraucht werden.
> 
> ...



Reichen 14 tage vorher? 

Dann frage ich mal sofort in die Runde, wer braucht einen Schein?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja klar, langt auch 1 Tag vorher. Muss die nur eben dann online bestellen und ausdrucken.

LG


----------



## MS aus G (17. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Meiner hat noch Gültigkeit bis 08.11.2015!!! Ich brauche demnach keinen!!!

 @Matze,

 wie lange brauchst Du für die Ringler Vorlauf zum bestellen?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mal sofort in die Runde, wer braucht einen Schein?


 
 Isch nisch :g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Seeringler bitte dann so 3 Tage vorher bestellen.
Nicht auf den letzten Drücker bitte :q

Lg


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ist zwar eigentlich königliche Aufgabe, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt ist der Noch-König dann ja ohnehin schon abgesetzt |wavey:

Wenn wir am Montag um 10.00 Uhr ohnehin die Tipis räumen müssen.....
Fahrt Ihr dann alle direkt nach Hause, oder soll noch ein Boxenstopp in Mommark ( oder evtl. Sonderburg ) zum Köder baden eingelegt werden ?


----------



## MS aus G (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hein, den ersten Satz verstehe ich nicht!!!

 Zum 2. sollte der Mdeer mitfahren könnten sie dich doch evtl. auch noch mitnehmen, oder?!? Von meiner Seite werde ich sofort den "Rückzug" antreten!!! 

 Hast Du den ersten Satz auf die Ringelwürmer bezogen, kann ich Dir nur sagen, das ich meine Köder (Gummi) immer sehr gerne mit einem Stück Ringelwurm "fängiger" mache!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Mario,

sorry for confusion.
Mein erster Satz bezog sich nur auf eine mögliche After-Fishing-Party am Rückfahrttag.
Hatte nichts mit Ringlern zu tun.
Aber zwischen den Zeilen.... lese ich, daß hier schon wieder die geheimsten Geheimköder in der Planung sind :g

 Wenn es bei Mdeer klappt, können wir uns bestimmt auch logistisch zusammen tun.


----------



## bernie (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin,

Beppo und meinereiner brauchen eine Wochenkarte bzw. je 2 Tageskarten (die sind billiger) 

Danke Matze :m


----------



## lausi97 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

An matze, 

sind die Jahresscheine dann nur bis 31.12. gültig oder 365 Tage ab Ausstellungsdatum?


----------



## Yupii (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@ Matze:
ich brauche für den 24. und 25. jeweils einen Tagesschein.


----------



## MS aus G (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Königliche Hoheit, die gelten 365 Tage ab Ausstellungsdatum!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



> MS aus G schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen aus LL berichten! Aber warum soll das nicht auch in D funktionieren!?! Da ich in LL immer sehr flach in tiefen ab 3m angele sind die Köder natürlich etwas kleiner. Im Anhang habe ich mal ein Bild gemacht, von meinem Favoriten!!! Auf den Haken noch ein Stück Seeringelwurm, und fertig ist es!!! Meine Hauptbeute sind allerdings Dorsche, aber der ein und andere Plattfisch nimmt das Gummi auch sehr gerne!!! Was auffällt ist, das es meist größere Platte sind, die auf den Köder gehen. Dazu ist noch zu sagen, das ich erst Anfang November nach LL fahre, und die Dorsche dann auch sehr flach stehen. Gezielt auf Plattfisch angele ich nicht, aber es funktioniert!!!
> ...


 @Hein,

ich hoffe mal es hat geklappt!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hat das Bild nicht kopiert!!!

Ist jetzt ein wenig klein, ich hoffe man erkennt es noch!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ Matze:
> ich brauche für den 24. und 25. jeweils einen Tagesschein.



Chong doch auch,oder wechselt ihr euch ab.......einer angelt Samstag der andere Sonntag?


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hat das Bild nicht kopiert!!!
> 
> Ist jetzt ein wenig klein, ich hoffe man erkennt es noch!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
 Haut hin, danke !

 Sag mal Doppelschwanztwister.....

 Müsste ich auch noch nachbunkern,
 aber mein Angelhöcker hat die nicht mehr |motz:.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Son paar Dorschbomben oder Möhrchen, wird der Matze doch bestimmt dahaben. Oder? 

Und nen Schein für 2 Tage, brauch ich auch. 

Wir sind jetzt durch hier am Roms. Der letzte Tag fiel Buchstäblich ins Wasser. Aber macht nichts, ist eh kein Fisch da. #d Ich tu mir das hier nächstes Jahr nochmal an. Sollte es wieder so schlecht laufen, such ich mir ein anderes Revier. Kann auch ruhig ein kleines Stückchen weiter Nördlich sein. Falls jemand von euch ein gutes Seelachsrevier kennt, bitte mal Bescheid sagen. Hab schon Dalfjord oder Hitra im Auge. Mal schauen.


----------



## MS aus G (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Die hab ich mal vom Torben Hansen auf LL im 50iger Pack gekauft. Bin aber auch bei den letzten angekommen, ich glaub dort gibt es die auch nicht mehr!!! Die sind auch recht weich deshalb ist der Verbrauch recht hoch. Fangen tun sie aber sehr gut. Wie gesagt mit einem Stück Ringelwurm gehen auch sehr gut Platte drauf, und man kann den Twister auch ruhig mal einen Moment am Grund liegen lassen!!! Hauptsächlich hab ich aber Dorsche damit gefangen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. September 2015)

Coasthunter schrieb:


> Son paar Dorschbomben oder Möhrchen, wird der Matze doch bestimmt dahaben. Oder?
> 
> Und nen Schein für 2 Tage, brauch ich auch.
> 
> Wir sind jetzt durch hier am Roms. Der letzte Tag fiel Buchstäblich ins Wasser. Aber macht nichts, ist eh kein Fisch da. #d Ich tu mir das hier nächstes Jahr nochmal an. Sollte es wieder so schlecht laufen, such ich mir ein anderes Revier. Kann auch ruhig ein kleines Stückchen weiter Nördlich sein. Falls jemand von euch ein gutes Seelachsrevier kennt, bitte mal Bescheid sagen. Hab schon Dalfjord oder Hitra im Auge. Mal schauen.



Moin Andor, etwas weiter "nördlich", da arbeiten wir gerade dran,
Mario, zum Abschluss gab's heute noch ne 57er Mefo 
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Coasthunter (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Andor, etwas weiter "nördlich", da arbeiten wir gerade dran,
> Mario, zum Abschluss gab's heute noch ne 57er Mefo
> Gruß Rolf




Da halt mich mal auf dem laufenden. 

Und Petri zur 57er #6


----------



## MS aus G (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Von mir natürlich auch ein dickes Petri!!!

 Ich glaube ansonsten war auch nicht wirklich was zu machen. Wenn man den LL-Trööt durchliest war mit dem Boot nicht viel zu machen, außer wohl ein Paar Dorsche und Platte gingen wohl ganz gut. Ich hoffe, das Du die Dorsche schon mal auf den Weg geschickt hast, wo sie ab dem 23.10. rumzuschwimmen haben!!! Ich schicke sie dann ab dem 26.10. wieder zurück!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Habe das "nötigste" in meinen Service Wagen. Kingshads, Kopyto, Rivershad, 40gr Pilker, Jigköpfe 28,35,55gr.

Lg


----------



## Skizzza (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wenn die Fischerei-Scheine tatsächlich 365 Tage nach Ausstellung gültig sind, nehm ich direkt nen Jahresschein.
Das mit den Würmern überleg ich mir nochmal. |kopfkrat
Freu mich schon sehr auf die Tour, bis dahin ist auch der gröbste "Stress" erstmal abgearbeitet. 
Jemand Interesse, vorher nochmal an der Ostsee zu "üben"? :g


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Habe das "nötigste" in meinen Service Wagen.


 
 Für den Notfall auch ein paar gefrorene Dorschfilets ? |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Für den Notfall auch ein paar gefrorene Dorschfilets ? |rolleyes



Ketzerei........:q


----------



## MS aus G (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hein, die Tour ist doch für den Matze auch eine gute Werbung, da braucht er die nicht. Er wird uns schon seine geheimen Geheimstellen verraten, so das wir genug mit nach Hause nehmen!!!

 Das einzige was er leider nicht beeinflussen kann ist das Wetter. Aber dann wird er uns seine geheimen Geheimbrandungsstellen, bzw. Geheimspinnstellen verraten, das wir evtl. etwas Silber oder Platte oder doch Dämmerungsdorsch mitnehmen werden!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse, vorher nochmal an der Ostsee zu "üben"? :g



Was meinste denn mit üben an der Ostsee ?

Ne Tour mit Eggi oder eine mit Gert und der Mc. F. ?
Wenn's passt, würde ich versuchen, mit dabei zu sein.

Wobei 'üben' müssen, um König Lausi zu entthronisieren, ist ein bißchen wie das eigene Bier mit in die Kneipe nehmen, oder :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hein, die Tour ist doch für den Matze auch eine gute Werbung, da braucht er die nicht. Er wird uns schon seine geheimen Geheimstellen verraten, so das wir genug mit nach Hause nehmen!!!
> 
> Das einzige was er leider nicht beeinflussen kann ist das Wetter. Aber dann wird er uns seine geheimen Geheimbrandungsstellen, bzw. Geheimspinnstellen verraten, das wir evtl. etwas Silber oder Platte oder doch Dämmerungsdorsch mitnehmen werden!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Bin ich mir auch sicher, daß er uns nicht ohne Ergebnis wieder nach Hause entlässt und wir dann alle bei unseren Frauen in Erklärungsnot sind, wo / was wir da eigentlich gemacht haben |bigeyes

Spaß beiseite und mal ernsthaft :

Vielleicht sollten wir für den Fall der Fälle ( Sturm / Orkan ) doch 3-4 Tage vorab aufs Wetter schauen und dann notfallmässig noch ein paar Watties / Ringler bestellen / mitbringen #c


----------



## lausi97 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Was meinste denn mit üben an der Ostsee ?
> 
> Ne Tour mit Eggi oder eine mit Gert und der Mc. F. ?
> Wenn's passt, würde ich versuchen, mit dabei zu sein.
> ...



Über den letzten Satz reden wir noch.....|evil:


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Über den letzten Satz reden wir noch.....|evil:


 
 Bei Dir oder bei mir....  :k


----------



## lausi97 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Bei Dir oder bei mir....  :k



Im Steigenberger Hof, muss uns ja keiner bei beobachten :l


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Im Steigenberger




 Du Hengst......

 Ich präferiere zwar die Kette von Paris....., aber man(n) ist ja flexibel


----------



## lausi97 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wieher wieher, schnaub.......


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir für den Fall der Fälle ( Sturm / Orkan ) doch 3-4 Tage vorab aufs Wetter schauen und dann notfallmässig noch ein paar Watties / Ringler bestellen / mitbringen #c


 

Moin,
also Mefo-Rute und Brandungstackle ist dabei, hab auch noch ca. 150 eingesalzene Wattwürmer. (die werden dann wohl auch noch "fit" sein #6) Da brauche ich selbst nix, aber wenn Matze euch schon was anbietet? Einige wollten vom Boot auch auf Platte, oder hatte ich das falsch verstanden?
Lausi's Wagen hat ja ne Ladefläche, da kann ich auch ein paar Pilker, Jigköpfe u.s.w. mehr mitnehmen


----------



## MS aus G (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Direkt auf Platte werde ich nicht fischen, aber mit einem Stück Ringelwurm am Twister kann es schon sein, das auch ein Platter mal den Köder nimmt!!! Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Dorsche Ende Oktober auch nicht mehr so tief stehen werden!?! Da kommt es dann auch schon mal öfter vor. Jetzt aber direkt mit Buttlöffel, Nachläufer oder Paternoster hatte ich nicht vor. Was z. B. auch gut geht ist Freihandschleppen mit einem großen Gummifisch oder Wobbler. Das muss man aber alles vor Ort "erangeln" bzw. "antesten"!!! Das sind zwar jetzt alles LL-Erfahrungen, aber so unterschiedlich sollte das Gebiet ja nun auch nicht sein!!! Ich kann ja von Bagenkop aus nach Als rübergucken!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Also gezielt auf Platte vom Boot wollte ich garantiert auch nicht.
 Da kann ich auch Schollen-Brandy oder die Heikendorfer nehmen.

 Ich meinte nur einen möglichen Plan B, falls es so pusten sollte, daß wir mit den Dampfern nicht rauskommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

herumdümpeln kann nicht jeder ab
Zwieback und ein bischen aufen Horizont gucken#6

Plan B Ahoi-Brause in der Hosentasche




|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

König Lausi hat heute Geburtstag, und der Hofstaat möchte gratulieren #6

Untertänigste Glückwünsche von mir an den Dorschpapst und Forellengott Lausi :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> |schild-g|schild-g|schild-g
> 
> König Lausi hat heute Geburtstag, und der Hofstaat möchte gratulieren #6
> 
> Untertänigste Glückwünsche von mir an den Dorschpapst und Forellengott Lausi :vik:



Prinzessin das ist lieb von dir, das du an mich denkst :l:l:l


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Guten Morgen Thorsten,
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

zum heutigen Geburtstag, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit !!!!

Wir sehen uns #6


----------



## MS aus G (20. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Natürlich auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (20. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mein greiser, abdankender König|wavey:|wavey:

|birthday:|birthday: und alles Gute notgedrungen:q:q auch vom Meisterintriganten:vik::vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (20. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Happy Birthday Lausi. Laß es ordentlich krachen :m


----------



## lausi97 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ihr lieben,|rotwerden|rotwerden dankeschön


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Für den König, für den Herrn. 
Für ihn geben wir uns hin. 
Seine Ehre unser Ziel, 
								 									nichts bedeutet uns jemals so viel
Für den König, für sein Reich.
Alle Menschen sind hier gleich
Lamm und Löwe sind vereint...

|schild-g
​


----------



## Mdeer (20. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich kann leidergottes nicht mit. Ich "darf" das Wochenende über mit unseren neuen Azubis 'n Kennenlern-und Findungswochennende machen. Ich kotz so ab!
Falls es nochmal ne tour gibt, reich ich sofort Urlaub ein.


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> Ich "darf" das Wochenende über mit unseren neuen Azubis 'n Kennenlern-und Findungswochennende machen.



 Das wollten wir mit Dir doch auch machen......

 Schade !!!!!!   Kopf hoch, kriegst garantiert noch mehr Möglichkeiten !!!!  #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

PS : und um Lausi auf den Plan zu rufen......

 Dann auch unter 'nem richtigen König )))))))))))


----------



## Jesse J (21. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Alles Gute nachträglich Lausi !!


----------



## Reppi (21. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Von mir auch alles GUTE nachträglich !!!
Ich wollte ja als der Prominente im Sack ( mit Sack), kurzfristig mitkommen ( wenn noch Platz), aber Stand jetzt, muss ich meinem Bruder bei seiner großen Jagd zur Hand gehen...:c:c.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles GUTE nachträglich !!!
> Ich wollte ja als der Prominente im Sack ( mit Sack), kurzfristig mitkommen ( wenn noch Platz), aber Stand jetzt, muss ich meinem Bruder bei seiner großen Jagd zur Hand gehen...:c:c.


 
Prominent???? Du???  |uhoh:........ () Auch du hättest auch mit Promi-Status die "Rechnung" für das WE bekommen........ (:q:q)
Gib's zu, du wolltest dich nur mit unserem Ruhm dieser legendären Tour schmücken......  |rolleyes:q


----------



## Reppi (21. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich wollte das Gleichgewicht zwischen Normal und Wahn ; oder das Verhältnis Angler - Belgier versuchen herzustellen..


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich wollte das Gleichgewicht zwischen Normal und Wahn ; oder das Verhältnis Angler - Belgier versuchen herzustellen..


 
....also dich auf Seite der "Belgier" bringen??!! #6. Hut ab, das hätte gepasst ........... :q:q:q


----------



## MS aus G (22. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich fange mal mit den Autos an!!!

 Wir sind ja jetzt Stand Heute 11 Personen!!!

 Besteht die Möglichkeit, das Du: Coasthunter, auch fährst und den Skizza und den Hein mitnimmst!?! 

 Der König und ich würden uns dann beim Pilkerpapst treffen und den Rest "gerecht" aufteilen!!!

 Dann dürften wir auch kein Platzproblem mit dem Tackle bekommen und es müsste niemand alleine fahren!!!

 Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, das jeder Freitag und Montag Urlaub hat!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, das jeder Freitag und Montag Urlaub hat!!!



Für mich und Beppo trifft das zu 

Wir würden eine Rutentasche, 2 Reisetaschen, eine Kühltasche und `ne kleine Zargesbox (fürs ganze Gerödel) mitnehmen.(wollen)

Beide dann in Lödingsen an der Straße stehend auf Dich warten #h

Soll ich Dir meine große Kühlbox (74 Liter) vorher vorbei bringen, oder haste da selber eine Möglichkeit, die Vorräte zu transportieren?


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit, das Du: Coasthunter, auch fährst und den Skizza und den Hein mitnimmst!?!


 
 Normal würde ich von Westen kommend in Kaltenkirchen die A-7 entern.
 Wir könnten uns ja sonst auf dem Parkplatz direkt gegenüber der Abfahrt treffen oder z.B. auf dem Dodenhof Parkplatz.
 Oder bei Moritz, falls Ihr noch was bunkern müsst 

 Was für Boliden fahrt Ihr denn ? ( meine platzmäßig )
 Können sonst auch gerne mit meinem (weiter)fahren. Habe 'nen Superb Kombi, da passt ein bißchen was rein.


----------



## lausi97 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moritz in KaKi|rolleyes|rolleyes,muss noch Königswürdenverteidigungsgeheimköder haben


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moritz in KaKi|rolleyes|rolleyes,muss noch Königswürdenverteidigungsgeheimköder haben


 
 der Laden ist ne Reise wert |rolleyes, du kommst doch vorher noch zu mir nach hause, oder? (Pssst, willst doch bestimmt König bleiben...... oder?!!!):g


----------



## Coasthunter (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich fange mal mit den Autos an!!!
> 
> Wir sind ja jetzt Stand Heute 11 Personen!!!
> 
> Besteht die Möglichkeit, das Du: Coasthunter, auch fährst und den Skizza und den Hein mitnimmst!?!



Kein Thema #6 Müsste ich nur vorher wissen, ob tatsächlich beide zusteigen. Dann pack ich dementsprechend und klapp nur die halbe Rücksitzbank um.


----------



## lausi97 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> der Laden ist ne Reise wert |rolleyes, du kommst doch vorher noch zu mir nach hause, oder? (Pssst, willst doch bestimmt König bleiben...... oder?!!!):g



Aber genau, will den anderen ja nur angst machen. Wenn wir zusammen auf dem Boot sind, bekommen die ja nicht mit was du so an geheimen Geheimstködern mitbringst:m


----------



## Yupii (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Aber genau, will den anderen ja nur angst machen. Wenn wir zusammen auf dem Boot sind, bekommen die ja nicht mit was du so an geheimen Geheimstködern mitbringst:m



Dann geht ihr halt zusammen unter


----------



## Yupii (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Was andreas:
wird noch ne Liste für das warm-kalte Buffet morgens, mittags und abends zusammengestellt?


----------



## lausi97 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Dann geht ihr halt zusammen unter



Denkst du........


----------



## Yupii (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moritz in KaKi|rolleyes|rolleyes,muss noch Königswürdenverteidigungsgeheimköder haben



Das wäre Perlen vor die Säue werfen.  Aber vielleicht finde ich dort ja was passendes für Norwegen ( für meine Frau natürlich, ich fange eh nix|rolleyes)


----------



## lausi97 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich fange eh nix|rolleyes)



Das liegt aber nicht an den Ködern, evtl  solltest du mal gucken wie deine Frau die Rute führt |rolleyes:q,nicht immer nur genießen......|supergri


----------



## Yupii (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht an den Ködern, evtl  solltest du mal gucken wie deine Frau die Rute führt |rolleyes:q,nicht immer nur genießen......|supergri


mal verlängern, hin und her schieben und so


----------



## lausi97 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> mal verlängern, hin und her schieben und so



Woher soll ich das wissen......#c:q,wie sie das macht.


----------



## Yupii (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wissen......#c:q,wie sie das macht.


.. deshalb schreibe ich es Eurer Ahnungslosigkeit ja


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moritz in KaKi|rolleyes|rolleyes


 
 Von dort sind es dann knapp 200 km bis zu Matze.

 Da die A-7 bis kurz vor Bordesholm nur Baustelle ist, werden wir wohl 2 bis 2,5 Std. brauchen.

 Andor : dort wird auch gerne geblitzt.......  |evil:


 Wenn wir bis 15.00 Uhr 'oben' sein wollen / sollen......

 Was haltet Ihr vom Showdown auf'm Moritz Parkplatz um High Noon ?


----------



## Coasthunter (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Von dort sind es dann knapp 200 km bis zu Matze.
> 
> Da die A-7 bis kurz vor Bordesholm nur Baustelle ist, werden wir wohl 2 bis 2,5 Std. brauchen.
> 
> ...




Ja ja, aufm Rückweg sogar gleich 2 kurz hintereinander. |supergri

12 Uhr Mittags #6

Dann pack ich also nur Bier, Wasser und Cola ein? Für den morgendlichen Kaffee ist gesorgt? 
Ach ja, Würstchen und nen Sack voll Rippchen bring ich eh mit.


----------



## lausi97 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

High Noon könnte bei uns ein bisschen eng werden, hatte geplant so gegen 12 bei Rolf aufzuschlagen, fahre ja da auch schon ein Stück, zwischendurch noch JJ einladen dauert ja auch 3-5min.


----------



## Coasthunter (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> High Noon könnte bei uns ein bisschen eng werden, hatte geplant so gegen 12 bei Rolf aufzuschlagen, fahre ja da auch schon ein Stück, zwischendurch noch JJ einladen dauert ja auch 3-5min.



Ja ja, das frühe aufstehen liegt dem feinen Herrn wohl nicht so........:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> High Noon könnte bei uns ein bisschen eng werden, hatte geplant so gegen 12 bei Rolf aufzuschlagen, fahre ja da auch schon ein Stück, zwischendurch noch JJ einladen dauert ja auch 3-5min.



Du hattest in der Eröffnungsdepesche Deinem kgl. Hofschreiber Anreise 23.10.2015 *BIS* 15.00 Uhr in die Feder diktiert.

Und davon wurde untertänigst zurück gerechnet #c

Selbst schuld, also früher hoch, aus dem kgl. Schlafgemach.


----------



## lausi97 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Jaja ihr Hofnarren, ich gedünk den mein möglichstes zu tun.Aber der Herr führet noch ein Geschäft.


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Aber der Herr führet noch ein Geschäft.


 
 Dachte, ein ganzes Königreich ?


 Ansonsten könnten die 'frühen' ja sonst pünktlich los, ein paar Watties bei Moritz verhaften und 'ne Stunde oder 2 dieselbigen von der Hafenmole in Mommark schon mal probeweise baden, sofern dort nicht 'Fiskeri forbudt' ist #c

 Ich bin da recht emotionslos + flexibel.

 ( wobei ich auch nur 25 min. bis KaKi fahre....   )


----------



## MS aus G (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Beppo und Bernie, Ihr müsst Euch nicht an die Strasse stellen!!! Ich werde Euch schon vor der Haustür abholen!!! Lödingsen ist ja nicht sooo groß!!! Kannst dann die Straße per PN schicken und der T5 rollt dann vor!!!

Ich muss ja dann auch um 12.00 Uhr beim Rolf sein, wegen umladen/aufteilen,...!!! Also wird das mit High Noon in Kaki nichts!!! Rolf bitte auch die Adresse per PN!!! Sind der Yuppi und der Chong dann auch direkt vor Ort?

Coasthunter, Bier und Cola wollte ich doch besorgen + das Essen für Frühstück, Boot, Samstag Abend!!! Freitag wolltest Du die Rippchen mitbringen + Kartoffelsalat oder ähnliches!?! Für Sonntag hatte der Rolf Rippchen eingeplant, oder?!? Schnappes, wer es braucht, dann jeder selbst!!!

Yuppi, Frühstück wurde schon mal angesprochen, Toast, Wurst, Käse, Nutella, wer selbstgemachte Marmelade hat bitte mitbringen, aber nicht, das wir 10 Gläser haben. Anderes Süßkram, wie Müsli oder so wurde nicht gewünscht!!! Für mittags hatte ich gedacht, das jede Bootsbesatzung ein "Überlebenspaket" mitbekommt, sprich, Brote und eine schöne Wurst dazu, da im Oktober die Tage schon recht kurz sind, ist keine Zeit, um noch extra in den Hafen zu fahren und dann noch irgendwas zu brutzeln. Abends wird dann der/die Grill/s zum Glühen gebracht und verlorengegangene Energie wieder aufgeladen!!! So hatte ich das angedacht!!!

Skizzza, könntest Du dich mit dem Hunter kurzschließen, wie/wann Ihr fahren bzw. wo Du zusteigst!!! Evtl. könnte der Hunter den Hein ja auch zu Hause abholen, nicht, das ein Auto irgendwo auf einem dunklen Parkplatz stehen muss!!! 

Das war es erstmal von mir, achso Bernie, Box habe ich, Danke!!! Aber Ihr könnt trotzdem mal im "Cafe" in Gieselwerder vorbeischauen!!! Direkt Hinter der Weserbrücke links rein und nach 150m kommt dann das "Cafe"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Sind der Yuppi und der Chong dann auch direkt vor Ort?


nee, aber ein paar Kilometer weiter Richtung Hamburg



> Yuppi, Frühstück wurde schon mal angesprochen, Toast, Wurst, Käse, Nutella, wer selbstgemachte Marmelade hat bitte mitbringen, aber nicht, das wir 10 Gläser haben. Anderes Süßkram, wie Müsli oder so wurde nicht gewünscht!!! Für mittags hatte ich gedacht, das jede Bootsbesatzung ein "Überlebenspaket" mitbekommt, sprich, Brote und eine schöne Wurst dazu, da im Oktober die Tage schon recht kurz sind, ist keine Zeit, um noch extra in den Hafen zu fahren und dann noch irgendwas zu brutzeln. Abends wird dann der/die Grill/s zum Glühen gebracht und verlorengegangene Energie wieder aufgeladen!!! So hatte ich das angedacht!!!



Weiss ich, dann wirst du das mengenmäßig schon richten, oder?


----------



## MS aus G (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann ist das ja auch kein Problem!!!

 Das passt dann alles schon!!! Sollten noch andere Wünsche sein, immer raus damit!!! 

 Ich werde natürlich auch an Kaffee, Holzkohle, Toilettenpapier, Gefrierbeutel, Spüli, Spülmaschinentabs,... denken!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Fahrt Ihr dann von Celle Richtung Soltau und dann A-7 oder die Lüneburger Strecke + Elbbrücken ?


----------



## MS aus G (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich würde sagen A7, aber ich werde dann dem König folgen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> aber ich werde dann dem König folgen!!!


 
 Auf dem Rückweg musst Dich dann aber an 'nem anderen Auto orientieren.....   :m


----------



## Beppo (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Also wenn ich das von der Verpflegung lese...hmmm

ich fahre ja laut meiner Frau eh nur wegen des Fressens zum Angeln 

Bald ists soweit..

lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Auf dem Rückweg musst Dich dann aber an 'nem anderen Auto orientieren.....   :m



Definitiv nicht.........:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Beppo und Bernie, Ihr müsst Euch nicht an die Strasse stellen!!! Ich werde Euch schon vor der Haustür abholen!!! Lödingsen ist ja nicht sooo groß!!! Kannst dann die Straße per PN schicken und der T5 rollt dann vor!!!
> 
> Ich muss ja dann auch um 12.00 Uhr beim Rolf sein, wegen umladen/aufteilen,...!!! Also wird das mit High Noon in Kaki nichts!!! Rolf bitte auch die Adresse per PN!!! Sind der Yuppi und der Chong dann auch direkt vor Ort?
> 
> ...


 

jupp, Rippchen für Sonntag von Rolf |supergri


----------



## MS aus G (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wir müssen auch noch an was anderes denken!!!

*Bitte jeder an Bettzeug denken, sprich Bettbezug, Laken und Kopfkissenbezug!!!
*
Und es müssten sich 3 Leute finden, die die Kaution hinterlegen!!! Einer wäre ich, dann würden noch 2 fehlen, denn 750€ wollte ich nicht so mit mir rumschleppen!!! 

Achso königliche Hoheit, das Überbleibsel können wir für die Endreinigung benutzen, oder ist die schon im Preis mit drin!?! Bzw. müssen wir ja auch Strom, Wasser usw. bezahlen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Wir müssen auch noch an was anderes denken!!!
> 
> *Bitte jeder an Bettzeug denken, sprich Bettbezug, Laken und Kopfkissenbezug!!!
> *



Bei einem Übernachtungstrip mit König Lausi denke ich an nichts anderes.......
Ihr wolltet doch nicht etwa dort ANGELN |bigeyes

Keine Ahnung, worum es sich im Detail dreht, aber ich bringe dann auch eine Portion Teuros mit.


----------



## MS aus G (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Es geht darum, das bei der Bootsübergabe beim Matze ein Kaution von 250€ pro Boot zu hinterlegen ist!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ihr müsst für die 3 Boote bei mir 500€ hinterlegen. Vor Ort fallen dann noch Kosten für Strom & Wasser dr beiden Häuser an. Die Endreinigung der Häuser ist inkl. Es ist ja für jeden klar das die Häuser sauber & Besenrein wieder verlassen werden müssen. Da gehe ich natürlich von aus das wir das zusammen hinbekommen#6

Lg


----------



## Coasthunter (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dicke Rippen, Kartoffelsalat....gibt's da nicht sogar nen Song drüber? 
Also wer steigt jetzt bei Moritz bei mir zu? Hein ist klar. Skizza Du auch? Dann schick ich euch morgen noch meine Handynummer und seh zu, das ich pünktlich um 12 da sein werde. 
Ach ja, machen wir es so, das der Amtierende Champion das Filetieren der gesamten Beute übernimmt und das ganze dann schön vakumiert an die Herausforderer übergibt? Wär ja nur fair. 
Hat zufällig jemand ne Vakumiermaschine?


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das bei der Bootsübergabe beim Matze ein Kaution von 250€ pro Boot zu hinterlegen ist!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Mario,

darfst nicht jedes Wort von mir hier im Board auf die Goldwaage legen #d
Wenn Matze sagt, daß es 500,- Kaution sind und Du die erste Hälfte nach DK schmuggelst, dann nehme ich die 2.te Hälfte in der Gesäßtasche versteckt, mit.

@ Matze : so schlimm, wie wir manchmal hier klingen, sind wir gar nicht #6


----------



## MS aus G (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann ist das auch schon mal geklärt!!!

 Es geht voran!!!  

 Und ja Matze, das werden wir auf jeden Fall hinbekommen!!!

 Jetzt hoffe ich nur, das Du (Matze) auch einen guten Draht zum Wettergott hast, und ihn Windtechnisch gut auf uns einstellst!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (23. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Da ein Boot ja momentan "nur" mit 3 Leuts besetzt ist, würde ich vorschlagen den Matze mal "einzuladen", wenn es seine Zeit zulassen würde uns zu begleiten!!! Das kann ich natürlich nicht alleine bestimmen, wie seht Ihr die Sache??? 

 Vielleicht am Samstag? Sonntag kommt ja dann evtl. noch "Besuch" dazu!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin,
 man....... das geht ja alles flott von der Hand hier #6. 

 Was ganz anderes, ich möchte nebenher (wenn es denn die Zeit beim Drillen zulässt:g) einpaar Bilder für einen Bericht, aber auch für uns privat machen. Nein Lausi, nicht diese Bilder !!!!!  |uhoh:
 Möchte jemand aus irgendwelchen Gründen ( sei es "kriminaltechnisch" oder wie auch immer |rolleyes) nicht fotografiert werden, gebt bitte Laut........ die Nachwelt soll schon wissen, wie es zu diesem einschneidendem gesellschaftlichen Ereignis (welches die Nachwelt für die weitere Zukunft prägen wird), gekommen ist.......


----------



## lausi97 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> . Nein Lausi, nicht diese Bilder !!!!!  |uhoh:)



Och menno, warum nicht .......?:l:l:l

Alles andere ist ja schonmal top, danke an Hein und Mario zwecks Kaution. #6#6

@Hunter, nixda, du machst das ........hast dich ja in Norge schon ausruhen dürfen |supergri|rolleyes


----------



## Schneiderfisch (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hi Leute,
sehe diesen trööt grad zufällig(bin relativ selten hier im forum) und würde gern wissen wann das ganze wo stattfindet.
mittlerweile sinds 127seiten die alle durchzulesen wäre heftig, hätte jedoch grundsätzlich interesse an einer teilnahme.
Würde sich jemand erbarmen mir ganz kurz mitzuteilen:
Ort?
Zeit?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MS aus G (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf, ich wollte eh schon fragen, ob wir einen königlichen Bildermacher haben!!! Bei mir gibt es da keine Probleme!!! Es sei denn die Linse platzt!!! Meine Versicherung zahlt bei so "Unfällen" nämlich nicht!!!

 Also Bilder werde ich auch machen. Erstmal "nur" zu privaten Zwecken, sollten jedoch einige Highlights dabei sein, können die natürlich gerne für den Bericht benutzt werden, sofern der/diejenigen nichts einzuwenden haben!!!

 Da haben wir den "Salat"!!! Was nu???

 @Schneiderfisch,

 genau 5 Tage zu spät!!! Wir hatten den Montag als "Deadline" gesetzt, und auch die ersten Planungen sind schon in trockenen Tüchern. Jetzt nochmal alles umwerfen, und neu beginnen!?! Zu den Daten schaust Du erste Seite, das ist bei so Unternehmungen, meist so, das die Facts immer auf Seite 1 stehen!!! Ist natürlich nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, ich kenne Dich ja auch gar nicht, aber irgenwann müssen wir ja mit Planungen anfangen. Nichts für ungut von meiner Seite!!!

 Sollten natürlich 6 Leuts zustimmen, hab ich natürlich auch nichts gegen einen weiteren Mitfahrer, nur dann waren die letzten Tage für die Katz, und das "Spiel" fängt wieder von vorne an!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Schneiderfisch (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Oh sorry es handelt sich um einen mehrTages ausflug...dachte ein tagestreffen...Da bin ich eh raus und wünsche euch sehr viel Spaß und tight lines!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Würde gerne mit euch angeln, da aber fast alle Boote bei mir zu der Zeit vermietet sind muss ich immer mehr oder weniger auf Abruf sein falls irgendwo was passieren sollte ( was noch nie vorgekommen ist ). Deshalb fahre ich ungern mit.Vllt werde ich euch mit meiner Arvor ein paar Stunden begleiten zwecks Fotos o.ä. etc


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Och menno, warum nicht .......?:l:l:l



DESWEGEN kommst Du so spät los.
Von wegen Geschäft zu führen....... #d

Du hast morgens erst noch wieder Friseur + Kosmetikerin, etc. :g


----------



## bernie (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Mario: #r#r

*SO* stell ich mir eine klare Planung/Ansage vor.... mei iss des schee 

Ich liebe das!!!
Nich immer so`n rumgetunsel und "mal schaun ob...."

Wir werden die Tage mal bei Dir aufschlagen :vik:

@All: bis auf die Sache mit dem Vaselinigen Zeug machen Beppo und meinereiner DAS, was nötig/erforderlich ist. 
Aber das wir sich alles finden.... ist in Norwegen noch nie anders gewesen.... 

PS: Ich liebe Geschirrspülen!!! (midder Hand versteht sich)


----------



## lausi97 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> DESWEGEN kommst Du so spät los.
> Von wegen Geschäft zu führen....... #d
> 
> Du hast morgens erst noch wieder Friseur + Kosmetikerin, etc. :g



Ja, und auch Podologin........:q


----------



## lausi97 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> @Mario: #r#r
> 
> *SO* stell ich mir eine klare Planung/Ansage vor.... mei iss des schee
> 
> ...



Uneigeschränkte Zustimmung was der Mario da macht.#6


----------



## offense80 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich bin echt neidisch auf euch Jungs....das wird bestimmt eine mega geile Fahrt mit viel Fisch,reichlich Spaß und massiver Gewichtszunahme sowie Bauchdeckenerweiterung..... ich hoffe, dass ich bei der nächsten Tour wieder dabei sein kann #6


----------



## MS aus G (24. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke für die Blumen!!!

 Bernie, wenn es geht am Sonntag Nachmittag, oder halt in der nächsten Woche!!! An den WE ist bei mir immer viel los!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!!!
> 
> Bernie, wenn es geht am Sonntag Nachmittag, oder halt in der nächsten Woche!!! An den WE ist bei mir immer viel los!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Ich sprech mit nochmal miit Beppo ab und sag Dir dann Bescheid.

Du hast`s ja gut, so direkt anner Weser......

PS Jetzt weiß ich auch, wofür das "S" steht


----------



## MS aus G (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hatte ich hier im Tröööt schon mal erwähnt!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Jau abgesprochen haben wir uns 
Dann werden wir in Bälde bei Dir aufschlagen Mario.
Freue mich drauf Dich schonmal kennenzulernen.

lg
Beppo

(ich spüle eher ungern..ich bin eher der Schnibbel und Beikoch  )
achso und essen kann ich ganz gut....aber nicht unfallfrei 

Nochwas...meine Tochter beschriftet gerade ihre Arbeitsmappen..Sie sagt in der Praxis gäbe es Profi-Lachse ..wasn das ??


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Nochwas...meine Tochter beschriftet gerade ihre Arbeitsmappen..Sie sagt in der Praxis gäbe es Profi-Lachse ..wasn das ??


 
 Was ist denn das für eine Praxis ? |bigeyes

 Mal was komplett anderes...., wollte ich nach Eurer Vorstellung schon länger gefragt haben :
 Wart Ihr beide evtl. Anf. Jan. ex Heiligenhafen mit Thomas raus ?



 Ansonsten : Heute in genau 4 Wochen sind wir DA !!!!!!!!


----------



## MS aus G (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Beppo und Bernie,

 ich freue mich auch schon, euch mal in "Natura" kennenzulernen!!! So geht es mir mit den anderen aber auch!!!

 Vor allen Dingen, werden wir uns schon mal über geheime Geheimköder unterhalten können!!! 

 Spülen soll eigentlich keiner (außer vielleicht Montag Morgen eben die paar Frühstücksteller), denn es gibt ja Spülmaschinen in den Häusern!!! 

 Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, das sie geräucherten Lachs meint, da gibt es teilweise verschiedene Bezeichnungen wie z. B.: Frühstückslachs, ...! Da gibt es dann verschiedene Qualitätsstufen und natürlich auch entsprechende Preise!! Aber eine genaue Bezeichnung "Profi-Lachs" hab ich so noch nicht gehört!!! Die bessere Qualität ist dann auch meist nicht vorgeschnitten. Unser König kann da vielleicht mehr oder genaueres zu sagen, ob es die Bezeichnung wirklich gibt!?! Ich kenne die so nicht!!!

 4 Wochen können noch sooooo lang werden!!!

 Sagt vorher bitte nur kurz bescheid, denn momentan gibt es auch sehr viele Steinpilze!!! Nicht, das ich im Wald rumstreune und ihr mich besuchen kommt!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Profi Lachs kenn ich auch nicht, guter Lachs ist meist "gelabelt ",wobei es da egal ist ob aus Norge oder Schottland. Ich persönlich finde den Schotten besser, und ungeschnitten sollte er sein. Geschnittener ist meist zu dick in den Scheiben und ausserdem wird er zum schneiden angefroren.Bei uns wird mit Hand geschnitten und so dünn wie Schinken, da mach ich mir lieber nen Scheibchen  mehr aufs Brot. 
Mal gucken ob ich mein Weibchen überreden kann uns ne Seite vorzuschneiden  (oh man das kostet mich wieder Kopf und Kragen :k:k:l:l|uhoh


----------



## Beppo (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Sagt vorher bitte nur kurz bescheid, denn momentan gibt es auch sehr viele Steinpilze!!! Nicht, das ich im Wald rumstreune und ihr mich besuchen kommt!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



cool Steinpilze..ich streunte früher immer im Wald um Löwenhagen herum um Pilze zu finden.
Wir hatten seit 1972 bis 1996 einen Wohnwagen auf dem Campingplatz.

Rufen wir halt vorher kurz durch Mario 


Wegen der PROFILACHSE ..

nee nee Sie meinte der Ordner wird mit "Profilachse" beschriftet..Sie arbeitet bei einem Allgemeinmediziner.

hüstel...
man geht doch auch wegen der Profilachse zum Zahnarzt .......
Dann gäbe es noch die Profil Achse die meist zu kraftschlüssigen Verbindungen mit einem Polygonprofil oder einer Verzahnung ausgestattet wird.


lg
Beppo



btw.. der Erste der "Beppo Du doofes Schwein" schreibt, hats wohl kapiert" Ihr mit Euren dünn geschnittenen Gourmet Produkten


----------



## Beppo (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wart Ihr beide evtl. Anf. Jan. ex Heiligenhafen mit Thomas raus ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ansonsten : Heute in genau 4 Wochen sind wir DA !!!!!!!!



Ich nicht, glaube Bernie auch nicht.

Jau 4 Wochen sind doch ein Klacks 

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ich nicht, glaube Bernie auch nicht.


 
 War nur 'ne Frage.
 Hatte Anf. Jan. auf der Einigkeit 2 nette Leute aus dem Großraum Göttingen kennengelernt, wo ich zwischenzeitlich dachte, ob Ihr es gewesen sein könntet.
 Dann lernen wir uns doch erst in 4 Wochen persönlich kennen.
 Freu mich !!!!!!


----------



## Beppo (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hätte ja sein können, so klein wie die Welt ist 
wg.Freuen 
Ich auch...auch wenn ich wohl Haue kriege fürs viele "Kumpels verarschen" 

lg
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das klären wir dann mit der "Rute"!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Da freu ich mich nun wieder drauf


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich wohl Haue kriege fürs viele "Kumpels verarschen"
> 
> lg
> Beppo



Keine Ahnung, wovon Du schreibst #c#c

 Solange Du den Begriff 'kielgeholt werden' kennst  
 Norddeutsch für 'Haue kriegen' :q


----------



## Beppo (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Als ehrenwerter Freibeuter ziehe ich es vor über die Planke zu gehen 

Die Verarsche war

PROFILACHSE

medizinisch

Prophylaxe

Gute Nacht ihr Lieben..

Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nacht "John Boy"!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Als ehrenwerter Freibeuter ziehe ich es vor über die Planke zu gehen
> 
> Die Verarsche war
> 
> ...


 
 Ich hatte höflich nach der 'Praxis' gefragt, wo sie tätig ist 
Wollte Dir im Gegenzug nicht zu sehr bzgl. Töchterchen auf den Schlips treten. #d  Bin ja selbst Tochter-Papa


----------



## lausi97 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das klären wir dann mit der "Rute"!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Mario........tztztz 

Beppo#6#6#6 , ich hatte es mir schon fast gedacht.


----------



## bernie (26. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

In 4 Wochen und 4 Tagen werdert Ihr das alles besser verstehen, was mein kleiner dicker Kumpel so von sich gibt ;-) .... iss nich immer einfach..... 

Das geht hier den ganzen Tag so.....(ich armes Schw**)


----------



## MS aus G (27. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So wieder 2 Geburtstage näher an Mommark!!!

 Die Woche werde ich mal versuchen nach Kassel ins AC zu kommen, und mir dann eine schöne Rolle und diverse geheime Geheimköder aussuchen!!!

 Bernie + Beppo, meldet euch dann bitte vorher!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## bernie (27. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mittwoch, Donnerstag oder Freitag würde bei uns gehen....
Wann passte es DIR am besten?


----------



## MS aus G (27. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mittwoch wäre mir am liebsten, Donnerstag würde auch noch passen, Freitag schon nicht mehr!!! Am besten so ab 14.00 Uhr!!! Dann können wir ausgiebig "Fachsimpeln"!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> und diverse geheime Geheimköder aussuchen!!!
> Gruß Mario



Mario,

ich war gestern bei meinem Gummi-Dealer und er hat mir den ultimativen Königsmacher-Geheimen Geheimköder ( inkl. Geld-zurück Garantie ) aufgeschwatzt.
Von daher habt Ihr alle sowieso keine Chance :m
Und falls doch, bekomme ich € 0,80 aus der Garantieversicherung zurück bezahlt


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mario,
> 
> ich war gestern bei meinem Gummi-Dealer und er hat mir den ultimativen Königsmacher-Geheimen Geheimköder ( inkl. Geld-zurück Garantie ) aufgeschwatzt.
> Von daher habt Ihr alle sowieso keine Chance :m
> Und falls doch, bekomme ich € 0,80 aus der Garantieversicherung zurück bezahlt


 

 Moin.......... ,kein Kommentar, macht einfach Bilder in EUREN Beiss- und Drillpausen. 
 (War am Samstag und Sonntag wieder in der "Garage".......:g)


----------



## Yupii (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin.......... ,kein Kommentar, macht einfach Bilder in EUREN Beiss- und Drillpausen.
> (War am Samstag und Sonntag wieder in der "Garage".......:g)


Ab und zu musste ja auch mal was tun, obwohl die Garagenarbeit wird keine Früchte tragen:q:q. Am Freitag, als ich nebenan *den* Gehemköder gekauft hatte, war an deinem Arbeitsplatz die Jalousie runtergelassen|bigeyes|bigeyes (gesunder Büroschlaf, oder was?:q)


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ab und zu musste ja auch mal was tun, obwohl die Garagenarbeit wird keine Früchte tragen:q:q. Am Freitag, als ich nebenan *den* Gehemköder gekauft hatte, war an deinem Arbeitsplatz die Jalousie runtergelassen|bigeyes|bigeyes (gesunder Büroschlaf, oder was?:q)




........, wenn ich hier so lese, wie "man" versucht sich nach vorn zu kaufen (Rollen, Ruten, "geheime Geheimköder")|rolleyes
Yupii, hat bei dir doch in Bezug auf Norge auch nicht funktioniert, oder? ... wann lernst du es denn?! 

Ich musste am WE für unseren "Tour-Pilker" was machen (Ösen lockern, Hakenspitzen umbiegen etc.)..... der Sieg ist mein .....|rolleyes


----------



## bernie (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

.... Ihr habt Sorgen..... #d

Was nützen Euch denn die allerallerbesten GeheimGeheimköter, wenn ihr mit Euren Bestenstielen und ungelenken Extremitäten gar kein Gefühl für das Spiel unter Wasser und allerfeinsten Grund-/Fischkontakt habt???!!!!!

Das ist wie Gitarre spielen: 
da kannste noch soviel Geld für die Klampfe ausgeben, *der Sound kommt aus den Fingern!!!!*


----------



## bernie (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

  

:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> .... Ihr habt Sorgen..... #d
> 
> Was nützen Euch denn die allerallerbesten GeheimGeheimköter, wenn ihr mit Euren Bestenstielen und ungelenken Extremitäten gar kein Gefühl für das Spiel unter Wasser und allerfeinsten Grund-/Fischkontakt habt???!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

 ........#6


----------



## Yupii (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Yupii, hat bei dir doch in Bezug auf Norge auch nicht funktioniert, oder? ... wann lernst du es denn?!


Ich bin beratungsresistent.


----------



## Yupii (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> .... Ihr habt Sorgen..... #d
> 
> Was nützen Euch denn die allerallerbesten GeheimGeheimköter, wenn ihr mit Euren Bestenstielen und ungelenken Extremitäten gar kein Gefühl für das Spiel unter Wasser und allerfeinsten Grund-/Fischkontakt habt???!!!!!
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir die Wixxxgriffel von Rolfi und Eurer erbärmlichen Lausigkeit :m anschaue....., da muss ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht geben:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Wixxxgriffel von Rolfi und Eurer erbärmlichen Lausigkeit :m anschaue....., da muss ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht geben:q:q



Mit die Griffel solltest auch mal ausprobieren, nich immer nur hinlegen und machen lassen.......alter Mann :q

Und ihr könnt euch noch so Geheime Geheimstköder kaufen, ich sach dazu nur : "Rolf war am WE inne Garage.......!"


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

.... ich bin sprachlos, welche Ausdrücke der "alte Mann" hier benutzt |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ......ist er es doch, der meinte eine Avet würde ihm in Norwegen weiterhelfen. 
Hat die Rolle denn schon die "Belastung" eines Drills erfahren?? Oder andersrum, hat deine Frau die auch schon benutzt?? :q:q.....

Aber keine Angst, ich gebe mir für euch die grösste Mühe, so dass alle die gleichen Vorraussetzungen und Chancen haben #6


----------



## lausi97 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf, der erste Absatz ist aber Pöööööööse :q:q:q


----------



## Beppo (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Das ist wie Gitarre spielen:
> da kannste noch soviel Geld für die Klampfe ausgeben, *der Sound kommt aus den Fingern!!!!*



Sagte der Schlagzeuger 
Aber teure Klampfe UND wohlklingende Finger..das taugt 



MS aus G schrieb:


> Mittwoch wäre mir am liebsten, Donnerstag würde auch noch passen, Freitag schon nicht mehr!!! Am besten so ab 14.00 Uhr!!! Dann können wir ausgiebig "Fachsimpeln"!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario




@Mario Genau deswegen müssen wir am *Donnerstag* zu Dir kommen 
Mittwoch habe ich Bandprobe.

so ab 14.00 .. ich sach mal fest zu, Bernie.

greetz an alle Wixxgriffler ... schicken ist aber auch fön


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf, der erste Absatz ist aber Pöööööööse :q:q:q




.....nö                             (.....nen bisschen )


----------



## MS aus G (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ok Beppo passt mir auch ganz gut, freu mich schon drauf die "königlichen Musikusse" mal kennen zu lernen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (28. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Bernie,

 hast Du eigentlich den 3 Flüsseschein? Wenn ja könnt Ihr Eure/Deine leichteste Spinnrute mitbringen, und ich "verspreche" Euch, das wir den ein oder anderen Döbel fangen können, wenn Ihr Lust habt!?!

 Wenn nicht, bringt bitte Euren Fischereischein mit und ich ordere dann 2 Tagesscheine!!! 

 Ich war heute los mit einem 1er Mepps, die haben gebissen wie "verrückt"!!!

 Mmh 1er Mepps - Dorsche - geheimer Geheimköder??? 

 Ach nee ich glaub doch nicht!!! Aber ein 3er müsste gehen!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Yupii........ gerade gelesen, Jens ist nicht mehr dabei? Echt schade........ ;+#c
So wie ich jetzt den vorläufigen Ablauf mitbekommen habe, wollen sich Lausi und die Kollegen bei mir hier treffen und wir kommen dann bei dir rum, um dich (und deine "Gastgeschenke") für uns einzuladen..... richtig? 
 Dann geht's weiter Richtung Autobahn.........


----------



## lausi97 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wie Jens ist nicht mehr dabei? Wo steht das?


----------



## Yupii (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Yupii........ gerade gelesen, Jens ist nicht mehr dabei? Echt schade........ ;+#c


;+;+;+ Davon weiss ich aber nix.
Ich habe nur seit dem 12. Mai nicht mehr mit ihm gesprochen. #d#dHier hat er sich ja auch noch nicht geäußert, ob er was essen will und ob er mitgenommen werden will oder selbst fährt. Absolut keine Ahnung was er will oder nicht will.#c#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> ;+;+;+ Davon weiss ich aber nix.
> Ich habe nur seit dem 12. Mai nicht mehr mit ihm gesprochen. #d#dHier hat er sich ja auch noch nicht geäußert, ob er was essen will und ob er mitgenommen werden will oder selbst fährt. Absolut keine Ahnung was er will oder nicht will.#c#c


 
 ...... oh, hab ich falsch verstanden, sorry.|rotwerden (Alles gut!!!)

 Aber der Plan mit der Fahrerei ist so wie beschrieben, richtig? |rolleyes#6


----------



## Yupii (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ......
> Aber der Plan mit der Fahrerei ist so wie beschrieben, richtig? |rolleyes#6



Ja, demenzeplagter, gebrechlicher alter Herr:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Aber der Plan mit der Fahrerei ist so wie beschrieben, richtig? |rolleyes#6


 
 Von Celle bis KaKi sind es wohl knapp 2 Std. ( ohne Stau, welchen ich um die Zeit ~ Bereich Hamburg mal fast garantieren würde....... )

 Da die Nordmänner wohl nicht als Spähtrupp vorab die royale Ankunft bei Matze absichern wollen; sondern uns dem königlichen Konvoi anschliessen......

 Bleibt es bei Euch bei 12.00 Uhr in Rolfs Hexenküchen-Werkstatt ? 

 ~ 14.30 Uhr dann Boxenstopp + Sammeln bei Moritz ?!?


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Von Celle bis KaKi sind es wohl knapp 2 Std. ( ohne Stau, welchen ich um die Zeit ~ Bereich Hamburg mal fast garantieren würde....... )
> 
> Da die Nordmänner wohl nicht als Spähtrupp vorab die royale Ankunft bei Matze absichern wollen; sondern uns dem königlichen Konvoi anschliessen......
> 
> ...



Moin Hein........ Sammeln bei Moritz schätze ich dann mal so um 14:30h - 15:00h. Wie du schon sagtest, Stau gibt's da oben gratis .
Telefonnummern haben wir Fahrer ausgetauscht, stehen also in Kontakt #6

 Ach ja, Lausi hat die Adresse? Häuser? Matze?


----------



## lausi97 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Hein........ Sammeln bei Moritz schätze ich dann mal so um 14:30h - 15:00h. Wie du schon sagtest, Stau gibt's da oben gratis .
> Telefonnummern haben wir Fahrer ausgetauscht, stehen also in Kontakt #6
> 
> Ach ja, Lausi hat die Adresse? Häuser? Matze?



Nö, Als reicht doch für's Navi........|kopfkrat:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nö, Als reicht doch für's Navi........|kopfkrat:q




 ?????? Hausbeschreibung? Adresse? Strasse? |rolleyes#c (du Irrer!! )


----------



## lausi97 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ?????? Hausbeschreibung? Adresse? Strasse? |rolleyes#c (du Irrer!! )



Es sind 2 braune Häuser ungefähr so groß, irgendwo in DK auf Als und ne Straße gibt es da bestimmt auch.........yackyack :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Es sind 2 braune Häuser ungefähr so groß, irgendwo in DK auf Als und ne Straße gibt es da bestimmt auch.........yackyack :q



Willst Dir doch bloss auf der Hintour noch ein letztes Mal unsere unbedingte Gefolgschaft sichern. :m


----------



## bernie (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Bernie,
> hast Du eigentlich den 3 Flüsseschein? Wenn ja könnt Ihr Eure/Deine leichteste Spinnrute mitbringen, und ich "verspreche" Euch, das wir den ein oder anderen Döbel fangen können, wenn Ihr Lust habt!?!
> Wenn nicht, bringt bitte Euren Fischereischein mit und ich ordere dann 2 Tagesscheine!!!
> Ich war heute los mit einem 1er Mepps, die haben gebissen wie "verrückt"!!!
> Gruß Mario


Moin Mario,

3 Flüsse hole ich mir nächstes Jahr   war schon fest eingeplant!

Habe ja die 2 Km unterhalb Hemeln über den Verein und hatte dieses Jahr (zum letzten Mal!!) auch den Schein für die Leine... das ist da sowas von beschissen geworden, dass ich mein Geld nächstes Jahr woanders hintrage...

Donnerstag gucken wir Dir zu und beraten Dich   

Brauchst nich extra Scheine zu holen. 
Aber DANKE! für das Angebot #6

Wollen wir uns direkt anner Brücke treffen?? Vierzehnhundert ?


----------



## bernie (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wie Jens ist nicht mehr dabei? Wo steht das?



von welchem Jens redet Ihr????

Meiner   war ja schon gleich wieder wech und dafür ist ja Beppo jetzt dabei....


----------



## lausi97 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So, hab da 2 Adressen für's Navi :
1.Mommark Marina, Mommarkvej 382, DK 6470 Sydals 
2.Katry12 , Fynshav , DK 6440 Augustenborg

Matze sei so nett und schreibt uns welche am besten für's Navi ist.|wavey:

Ferienhäuser sind Raevebaek 20 und 22, ich glaube da gibt es auf Matzes Seite nen Video von. 

Sonst noch was? 

Achja, Yupii wäre besser wenn du auch zum Rolf kommst, Jens natürlich auch. Da können wir die ganze Ausrüstung den auf Mario's und mein Auto  verteilen und auch schauen wer dann wo mitfährt.


----------



## Micha383 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

hey jungs

Sagt mal wie läuft es denn wenn man als aus dem süden deutschlands kommt mal mit dorscheln will?


----------



## lausi97 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Micha383 schrieb:


> hey jungs
> 
> Sagt mal wie läuft es denn wenn man als aus dem süden deutschlands kommt mal mit dorscheln will?



Sich frühzeitig genug melden das man mitmöchte! 

Ne , Spass beseite, immer mal hier im Unterforum reinschauen, da läuft eigentlich immermal was von uns aus.


----------



## MS aus G (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Erstmal wartet im "Cafe" ein lecker "Unterleibskuchen" mit einem schönen Pott Kaffee auf Euch!!! Hatte ich schon geschrieben, nach der Brücke die erste links, dann nach 150m auf der linken Seite. 

 Dabei Quatschen wir uns dann heiser!!! Danach etwas Taklekunde bzw. über die Tour brabbeln,...!!! Sollte dann noch Zeit sein könnten wir noch mein Revier begutachten!!! Sollte noch Wasser drin sein!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Also, ihr kommt am besten direkt zu den Ferienhäusern.

Die Adresse ist dann: 

Rævebæk 22, Mommark
DK-6470 Sydals

[/B]Ich habe dann Schlüssel beider Häuser. Ab 14/15.00 Uhr könnt ihr da rein.


----------



## Coasthunter (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Habe mir nen Tütchen Möhrchen geordert in 10cm. Was für Jigköpfe fischt ihr da vom Boot? 50 Gramm reichen?


----------



## MS aus G (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@micha,

 das sind von Dir bis zu mir mal eben 410km!!! Das für dann vllt. 2x Angeln. Da solltest Du schon mit mehreren zusammen fahren!!! Von mir sind es dann nochmal ca. 500km bis zum Dorscheln. Ob sich da dann die 900km für dich lohnen?!!?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Matze wir werden wohl erst so gegen 16.30 eher 17.00 Uhr da sein. Früher kann unser König sein Reich leider nicht verlassen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Habe mir nen Tütchen Möhrchen geordert in 10cm. Was für Jigköpfe fischt ihr da vom Boot? 50 Gramm reichen?


 
 175 gr. mit Haken 8/0


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Spaß beiseite,

 ich habe 17 / 21 / 28 gr. auf 1/0 und 2/0 dabei.
 Und für tiefer / strömiger noch 35 + 40 gr.

 Wenn damit kein vernünftiger Grundkontakt eher Pilker von Rolf.


----------



## Mdeer (29. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Die Möhrchen sind top, also farbe und action.. nur sind die vieeeel zu weich.. 

So viele, wie ich ohne Schwanz rumfliegen hab, ist abartig..


----------



## lausi97 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Also, ihr kommt am besten direkt zu den Ferienhäusern.
> 
> Die Adresse ist dann:
> 
> ...



Danke Matze, denke wir werden aber erst gegen 17 /18 Uhr da sein.


----------



## Yupii (30. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



> Achja, Yupii wäre besser wenn du auch zum Rolf kommst, Jens natürlich auch. Da können wir die ganze Ausrüstung den auf Mario's und mein Auto  verteilen und auch schauen wer dann wo mitfährt.


Ihr fahrt doch hier vorbei. Soll ich zu Fuß mit dem Gerödel zu Rolf laufen?#d#d
Was mit Jens ist, weiss ich nicht. Da muss er sich endlich hier mal äussern.


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt doch hier vorbei. Soll ich zu Fuß mit dem Gerödel zu Rolf laufen?#d#d
> Was mit Jens ist, weiss ich nicht. Da muss er sich endlich hier mal äussern.


 
 zu Fuss??? ......hör auf zu heulen, täte dir mal ganz gut!! 
(hä hä hä) 
 Wir holen dich schon ab, liegt fast auf dem Weg...... das war's dann aber auch mit der "persönlichen Betreuung" für diese Tour. Musst ja irgendwann man etwas selbstständig werden. :q:q:q. 
 Sieh mal zu, dass du dich mit Jens in verbindung setzt....... seid doch eine "Sippe" |bla:|bla:


----------



## lausi97 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt doch hier vorbei. Soll ich zu Fuß mit dem Gerödel zu Rolf laufen?#d#d
> Was mit Jens ist, weiss ich nicht. Da muss er sich endlich hier mal äussern.



Geh schon mal los.........dachte nur es wäre besser , weil ich ja schon die Prütteln vom jesse auf dem Auto hab, dann bräuchten wir nicht 3mal umpacken.


----------



## lausi97 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Was die Uhrzeit betrifft, lege mich da noch nicht fest, kommt drauf an was bei uns los ist, könnte dann sein das ich ne Stunde eher loskomme. Weiß ich dann aber anfangs der Woche.


----------



## Yupii (30. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Sieh mal zu, dass du dich mit Jens in verbindung setzt....... seid doch eine "Sippe" |bla:|bla:


Er turnt doch im Anglerboard rum. Da kann er wohl mal hier im Trööt auch Laut von sich geben, oder?|gr:


----------



## Beppo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Erstmal wartet im "Cafe" ein lecker "Unterleibskuchen" mit einem schönen Pott Kaffee auf Euch!!!
> Gruß Mario



Ohh super... P-Kuchen hatte ich dieses Jahr noch nicht. Freue mich riesig auf Morgen.


lg
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. September 2015)

Yupii schrieb:


> Er turnt doch im Anglerboard rum. Da kann er wohl mal hier im Trööt auch Laut von sich geben, oder?|gr:



Der alte Mann "zickt" hier rum . Müssen wir für ihn noch ein Schlauchboot einpacken?


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. September 2015)

Beppo schrieb:


> Ohh super... P-Kuchen hatte ich dieses Jahr noch nicht. Freue mich riesig auf Morgen.
> 
> 
> lg
> Beppo


Ihr lasst es euch aber recht gut gehen. Ich muss Freitag noch nach Leutkirch/ Allgäu zur Familienfeier.  Wieder Obstler und Grosse Biere trinken


----------



## Beppo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Loide.
 nochwas Wichtiges, worauf Bernd mich hingewiesen hat.
Damit ihr in 3 Wochen nicht krank seid, gleich schonmal sowas besorgen..und zeitnah auskurieren.

http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/weihnachtsgrippe/368631663-88-3136

Von der netten Dame hatte ich letztes Jahr schon einen feinen Frühlingshusten und eine Ostereierentzündung..echt voll vertrauenswerte Händlerin..also schnell zuschlagen.

lg
Beppo


----------



## Beppo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ihr lasst es euch aber recht gut gehen. Ich muss Freitag noch nach Leutkirch/ Allgäu zur Familienfeier.  Wieder Obstler und Grosse Biere trinken



Ohh Obstler...da sind alle Schmerzen weg..passend zu meinem Vorpost auch zum Ausheilen von kleinen Zipperchen geeignet.

Die "Grippenfiguren" übrigens sind der lahme Herbert. die schielende Susanne mit offener TB und das Pockenkind Siechfried.


lg
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. September 2015)

Beppo schrieb:


> Loide.
> nochwas Wichtiges, worauf Bernd mich hingewiesen hat.
> Damit ihr in 3 Wochen nicht krank seid, gleich schonmal sowas besorgen..und zeitnah auskurieren.
> 
> ...


Oh Mann, ohne Worte


----------



## Coasthunter (30. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wie mag so eine Grippefigur wohl aussehen? :q:q

Was für'n geiles Herbstwetter. Ich hoffe, das bleibt so. Da macht das Drillen gleich doppelt soviel Spaß. #6


----------



## Beppo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wie mag so eine Grippefigur wohl aussehen? :q:q
> 
> Was für'n geiles Herbstwetter. Ich hoffe, das bleibt so. Da macht das Drillen gleich doppelt soviel Spaß. #6



Jau ist fast geiler als im Sommer, weil angenehmere Temperaturen.

Übrigens nicht nur das Drillen macht Spass sondern auch das Grillen..aber wem sage ich das 

Schade dass ich nicht zeichnen kann, ich habe eine ziemlich genaue Vorstellung wie diese Grippe-Figuren aussehen müssen 

Pockenkind Siechfried sieht´n bisschen aus wie unsere Kanzlerin .
Ich frage mich ob sie morgens, seitdem ihre Beliebtheitswerte in den Keller gehen per Anhalter zum Kanzleramt fährt....Sie sieht so mitgenommen aus.

bis denne
Der hustende Beppo, Grippefigur aus GÖ


----------



## lausi97 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ist euch aufgefallen das es nur noch 22Tage sind?


----------



## MS aus G (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Die Tour hat für mich Heute schon angefangen!!!

 Der Beppo und der Bernie waren heute mal zu einem Kurzbesuch bei mir!!! Ich kann nur sagen, das wir unseren Spaß haben werden!!! Das sind 2 supernette Leute!!! Wir haben schon mal "vorsichtig" gefachsimpelt und sind auch anglerisch auf einem ähnlichen Level. Das passt schonmal!!! Dann haben wir mal sprichwörtlich ins Wasser "geschaut", und sind aus dem Staunen nicht raus gekommen!!! Auf der ganzen Weserbreite stand Fisch an Fisch. Das hab ich selber auch in dem Maß so noch nicht gesehen!!! Waren wohl sehr viele Barben, aber in den Mengen, konnte ich das selbst kaum glauben, wenn ich das nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hätte!!!

 Fisch hatte ich den Beiden ja auch versprochen!!! So durfte ich mein anglerisches Können auch noch unter Beweis stellen. Es hat zum Glück geklappt und ich konnte 2 Döbel und 1 Barsch fangen. Das wäre ja ansonsten eine Blamage geworden!!!

 Alles in allem, ein super, toller Nachmittag mit 2 "Pfundskerlen", naja sooo "Pfundig" sind sie gar nicht!!! Da können ruhig noch 5kg bei in Dänemark!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Was denn nur noch 22 Tage bis Weihnachten ? Und ich habe nicht ein einziges Geschenk 

Heute waren wir Mario besuchen...das war richtig schön..lecker Kuchen Kaffee, Und der Blick von der Weserbrücke..Fisch an Fisch wie die Sardinen in der Dose.

Danke nochmal das war echt klasse.

lg
Beppo

EDIT lol haben wir wohl gleichzeitig geschrieben..ich änder aber nix mehr #


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Dann haben wir mal sprichwörtlich ins Wasser "geschaut", und sind aus dem Staunen nicht raus gekommen!!! Auf der ganzen Weserbreite stand Fisch an Fisch. Das hab ich selber auch in dem Maß so noch nicht gesehen!!! Waren wohl sehr viele Barben, aber in den Mengen, konnte ich das selbst kaum glauben, wenn ich das nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hätte!!!


 
 Mario, wann kann man Dich besuchen ?????????
 Barben - HABEN WILL !!!!!


----------



## Beppo (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Echt ohne Flachs .. ca. 30 Fische...auf einen Quadratmeter.
Viele kleine, aber auch gute Döbel ... ich wollte schon immer mal Fischfrikadellen aus Döbel machen.

Wenn ich nicht sone SCh*** Grippefigur wäre (der hustende Beppo) würd ich morgen glatt nochmal rüber fahren.

Bei Mario kann man auch Supie sitzen klönen und Kuchen essen...auch der Kuchen ist dort überdimensional 

lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mario, wann kann man Dich besuchen ?????????
> Barben - HABEN WILL !!!!!



Check, dabei.........Hage de Barbe........und denne mit Mario schnacken, hat was.


----------



## bernie (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ist ja fast alles gesagt.....

Das war ein toller Nachmittag!
Ich hatte sofort das Gefühl: DAS PASST 

Wenn alle Mitfahrer so sind (wovon ich mal ausgehe), dann wird das ein mordsmässiger Spaß 

@Mario: Ich will aber nicht so fett werden wie gewisse andere Loide 

Heute Nachmittag gucke ich mal, od an unsere Weserstrecke auch so ein Herdentrieb herrscht wie in G.


----------



## Beppo (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@lausi ..hier im Weserbergland hats auch noch rote Teppiche..also schnell vorbeikommen solange Du noch Köööch bist 

@Gräte ... ääh Bernie Ich bin nicht dick !!!

ich bin horizontal benachteiligt..

So so gibts also nach DK ein boardie Weser-Angeln ? 


lg
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Feedern anner Weser? Goil........Ende November hab ich Urlaub 21.  bis  6.12..........Nikolaus Abangeln?


----------



## Beppo (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Und genau das können wir dann in DK beim Abendbrot besprechen.
Gute Idee.

Wenn Bernie den ersten Satz liest sagt er bestimmt, ich dächte nur ans Fressen ..

Gut, weitergedacht...wenn es dann beim Novemberangeln zu kühl wird, setzt man sich bei Mario in den Wintergarten oder direkt in die Raucherlounge...da steht denn auch der leckere Pflaumenkuchen, Appelkuchen oder Käse-Mohn (den darf aber nur essen, wer nicht am näxten Tag ne Doping-Kontrolle hat    )

(man könnte tatsächlich meinen, ich dächte nur ans Fressen ... )

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Feedern anner Weser? Goil........Ende November hab ich Urlaub 21. bis 6.12..........Nikolaus Abangeln?



Coole Idee !!
Können wir ja in Mommark konkretisieren; wobei genau Nikolaus bei mir nicht geht.
Töchterchen hat da 'nen Auftritt, wo ich als 'Papa'razzi + Jubelperser in Einem, verhaftet bin.....

So Männers; heute in 3 Wochen sind wir jetzt schon auf'e Bahn #6


----------



## lausi97 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Okee, bequaseln wir dann in  Mommark  (während ich nen 95er drille:q )


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> (während ich nen 95er drille:q )


 
 Na das wird ja 'ne Show :g
 Wo Du doch auf der Antares bei 'nem 35'er Dörschlein schon nach Kampfgurt und Gaffhilfe gejammert hast  :m


----------



## MS aus G (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich will ja Eure Illusionen nicht zerstören, aber im November ist es meist nicht möglich zu Angeln!!! Das hört sich jetzt "blöd" an, aber der Wasserstand ist meist zu hoch, wo doch momentan der Schiffsverkehr eingestellt ist!!! Vom Termin her würde es mir auch sehr gut passen, aber wie gesagt, ob das mit Angeln was wird sollten wir evtl. kurzfristig abstimmen!!! Ob zu der Zeit aber noch Barben zu fangen sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln!!! 

 Hein von Dir sind das aber mal eben gute 300km!?! Nebenan wäre eine kleine Privatpension!!!

 Mehr können wir ja dann in Mommark vor dem Ofen bequatschen, denn "beim" Abendbrot versteht eh keiner was, meine Mama hat immer gesagt:" Mit vollem Mund soll man nicht sprechen!!!"

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Na das wird ja 'ne Show :g
> Wo Du doch auf der Antares bei 'nem 35'er Dörschlein schon nach Kampfgurt und Gaffhilfe gejammert hast  :m



Jupp, Matze baut mir extra nen Kampfstuhl aufs Boot :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hein von Dir sind das aber mal eben gute 300km!?! Nebenan wäre eine kleine Privatpension!!!



Mario, danke für Deine Umsicht #6

Ich erzähl Dir zwischen meinem 98'er + 105'er Dorsch, warum mich solche 2 Kurzstrecken nicht wirklich schockieren :q


 So, Jungs, haut rein. Nur noch 3 Wochen zum geheime Geheimköder kaufen, Drillinge polieren und Pilker schrubben.

 Und vergesst die Sache mit den Last-Minute Geheimködern in KaKi. Skizza, Coasthunter und ich sind vor Euch da und kaufen alles weg :m


----------



## lausi97 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mario, danke für Deine Umsicht #6
> 
> Ich erzähl Dir zwischen meinem 98'er + 105'er Dorsch, warum mich solche 2 Kurzstrecken nicht wirklich schockieren :q
> 
> ...




Kaki kommt ihr ohne mich nicht rein , weil ich denen Fotos von euch geschickt habe, mit dem Zusatz :"dürfen nicht ohne Betreuer laufen ".


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Kaki kommt ihr ohne mich nicht rein , weil ich denen Fotos von euch geschickt habe, mit dem Zusatz :"dürfen nicht ohne Betreuer laufen ".


 
 Na gut.... dann warten wir halt auf Euch in der Dodenhof-Kinderbetreuung, bis Du uns dort einsammelst :m

 Ding-Dong..... die kleinen Coasthunter, Skizza und HeinBlöd möchten jetzt von (noch) König Lausi aus dem Bällebad abgeholt werden......


----------



## MS aus G (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das in Kaki aber keiner links abbiegt, und erst nach 4 Jahren wieder auftaucht!!! Denkt dran das Leben muss weiter gehen!!!

 Hein, es geht mir auch nicht wirklich um die Strecke an sich, sondern um den Nutzen der Strecke. Eben mal 600km für 8h Angeln, da stimmt das Verhältnis nicht!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das in Kaki aber keiner links abbiegt, und erst nach 4 Jahren wieder auftaucht!!! Denkt dran das Leben muss weiter gehen!!!
> 
> Hein, es geht mir auch nicht wirklich um die Strecke an sich, sondern um den Nutzen der Strecke. Eben mal 600km für 8h Angeln, da stimmt das Verhältnis nicht!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Och, ich bin da schon 1100km für gefahren, Bordiedorscheln 1, 2 und 3


----------



## MS aus G (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich gehe aber mal von aus, das Du die nicht gänzlich alleine gefahren bist, sondern auch wie jetzt zum Rolf. Dann hast Du das Benzin nicht ganz alleine an der Backe!!!

 Den Spaßfaktor lass ich jetzt mal außer Acht dabei. Andersrum hab ich das auch schon gemacht, da ich nicht zur vereinbarten Zeit beim Bus zur Hochseefahrt sein konnte, bin ich halt nach der Arbeit um 24.00 Uhr mit dem Privatwagen hinterher. War zwar nur bis Kappeln, aber was macht man nicht alles für ein bisschen Spaß!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich gehe aber mal von aus, das Du die nicht gänzlich alleine gefahren bist, sondern auch wie jetzt zum Rolf. Dann hast Du das Benzin nicht ganz alleine an der Backe!!!
> 
> Den Spaßfaktor lass ich jetzt mal außer Acht dabei. Andersrum hab ich das auch schon gemacht, da ich nicht zur vereinbarten Zeit beim Bus zur Hochseefahrt sein konnte, bin ich halt nach der Arbeit um 24.00 Uhr mit dem Privatwagen hinterher. War zwar nur bis Kappeln, aber was macht man nicht alles für ein bisschen Spaß!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario




Nixda, Samstagnacht 23 Uhr hier los, 8 Std  Kutter und dann retour nach Hause, nur zu zweit.


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nixda, Samstagnacht 23 Uhr hier los, 8 Std  Kutter und dann retour nach Hause, nur zu zweit.



Kenn ich. Richtig so


----------



## bernie (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ähnliches hatte ich vor Jahren mit Angelkumpel Fränki:

Wir wollten unbedingt in Datzendorf blinkern und Mefo und Dorsch erbeuten.....
als wir da ankamen, war aber alles voll mit feiersüchtigen, vollgesoffenen Russ.... äh.... Ostdeutschen Mitbürgern.... es sah aus wie auffer Müllkippe.... und Krach wie auf dem Oktoberfest   


Ich war SOWAS von bedient, dass wir nur kurz auf´s Meer geguckt haben, ein Flens geschlürft und dann wieder ab nach Hause..... mit Kragenweite hunnertneunzich 

Das waren mal locker 800 Km für "einmal auf`s Wasser schaun"


----------



## bernie (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

.... bevor jetzt einer schreibt:" Ihr hättet doch auch in....." 
NEIN! Hätten wir NICHT!

Beppo kennt das  
....... wenn ich auf dem Kriegspfad bin, gibts keine Gefangenen


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> .... bevor jetzt einer schreibt:" Ihr hättet doch auch in....."
> NEIN! Hätten wir NICHT!


 
 Oopss, wollte gerade schreiben : Ihr hättet doch auch 'nen Holsten trinken können.... aber das laß ich jetzt lieber


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mal eine ganz andere Frage :

 Plant eigentlich einer von Euch auch Heringsvorfächer mit dabei zu haben ?
 Falls so ein Schwarm Herbstheringe evtl. den Weg des Echos kreuzt, schnell ein Full House rauszuppeln ?


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage :
> 
> Plant eigentlich einer von Euch auch Heringsvorfächer mit dabei zu haben ?
> Falls so ein Schwarm Herbstheringe evtl. den Weg des Echos kreuzt, schnell ein Full House rauszuppeln ?



Also ich zumindest nicht. Auch auf Platte geh ich nicht. Nur fette Dorschfilets kommen in die Kühlbox. :q:q


----------



## MS aus G (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Schließe mich dem Hunter an!!! Oder besser ich fange dann die dicken Dorsche darunter!!! Platte werde ich ja mit meinem geheimen Geheimköder fangen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Schätze mal, daß es generell so gesehen wird. 
Alles klar. #6

( Habe auch keine große Lust, Matzes Boote von Tausenden Heringsschuppen säubern zu müssen  )

Wollte die Frage nur mal in den Raum werfen, damit wir à jour sind.


----------



## Beppo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich lieebe Butt..

Makreel hats dann  wohl eher nicht, oder ? Also die mag ich sehr gerne...und die zappeln so schön, wie damals Omma mit der Hand beim Abhalten.
Aber es heisst ja Dorscheln...mal schauen was da so an den Haken geht.

DK war ich überhaupt noch nicht zum Füschen.

Heringe kaufe ich lieber fertig in Tomatensosse 

Kocht einer von Euch Dorschleber ein ? bzw. verwertet sie überhaupt ?

later
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> DK war ich überhaupt noch nicht zum Füschen.


 
 Wenn Du das erste Mal die Angel dort reinhältst, singen wir auch alle :  Like a virgin  :q


----------



## Beppo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

und wie gehts weiter ..Platsch for the very first time ..lalala"

Das will ich aber echt hören...Budder beide Fische Hein 

Ich suche noch Talente für meine Band 

Kannst auch Helge Schneider singen.."Tu ma lieber die Möhrchen .."

Habt ihr denn Bleifreie Jigköppe ?


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Kannst auch Helge Schneider singen.."Tu ma lieber die Möhrchen .."



Dann lieber im Sinne von Otto W.

Wer mehr fängt als ich...... Dem hau ich meine Möhrchen, achtkantig um die Öhrchen :m


----------



## lausi97 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn Du das erste Mal die Angel dort reinhältst, singen wir auch alle :  Like a virgin  :q



I tuch you for the very first mal.......:l


----------



## Beppo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

if you touch me i klopp you in your face and then youre flying in the gully and the people latsching over you and you will never see the tageslicht again ..so


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> I tuch you for the very first mal.......:l


 
 Ich wusste genau, was und von wem kommt...... :m
 Wollte Dir aber nicht vorgreifen :q


----------



## Beppo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Sagte die hübsche Richterin zum Verurteilten wg. sexueller Belästigung.. "Nun möchte ich aber nicht in Ihrer Haut stecken.." 
Er: "Ich aber in Ihrer mindestens sooo tief ...."

@se König der Möven ... sach mal Lausimausi haste irgendwann mal  Lockstoff gesoffen ?


----------



## lausi97 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Sagte die hübsche Richterin zum Verurteilten wg. sexueller Belästigung.. "Nun möchte ich aber nicht in Ihrer Haut stecken.."
> Er: "Ich aber in Ihrer mindestens sooo tief ...."
> 
> @se König der Möven ... sach mal Lausimausi haste irgendwann mal  Lockstoff gesoffen ?



Ne , nur Formalin und Bleimennige |supergri


----------



## Beppo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ne , nur Formalin und Bleimennige |supergri



Trotzdem komisch, ich gehe grad in den Keller und merke, dass einer meiner Lieblingstwister nen ganz steifen/harten Schw*** hat

........

Den kann ich wohl entsorgen 

Obwohl ich kann ihn auch liegen lassen..im Alter wird er wieder weich..spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Trotzdem komisch, ich gehe grad in den Keller und merke, dass einer meiner Lieblingstwister nen ganz steifen/harten Schw*** hat
> 
> ........
> 
> Den kann ich wohl entsorgen


 
 Würde ich nicht machen; wer weiß, wann der noch mal gebraucht wird ?


----------



## Beppo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

ja ja , wer weiß wer weiß #c


----------



## MS aus G (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Heute in 3 Wochen gibt's lecker Rippchen und die Truhe ist gefüllt mit diversen Meeresfischen!!!

 Gruß M_rio

 ps. mein _ h_t ger_de den Geist _ufgegeben!!! Nichts geht mehr!!!


----------



## bernie (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich hab hier noch ein altes "a" über .. willstes haben???


----------



## lausi97 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

nen a ?Psssssssssssssssst........nich so laut


----------



## Beppo (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@M_rio...Igexetwax stixt mixt meixner Schreibmaschixe nix.. 

Weil bald der 11.11. ist hab ich mich der leichten Muse hingegeben...nicht zu verwechseln mit der "fetten Groben".
EIn Gedicht:

*Heut früh rief ich den Bernie an und dacht´
es wär ein Fremder dran.

Die Stimme aus dem Telefon die klang,
naja Ihr ahnt es schon

Wie man ihn wahrnahm kennt ein jeder
so zwischen Flipper und Darth Vader

Schuld hatte , na wer ahnt es wohl ?
Der böse böse Allohol..
*
cheers
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja, ja, lacht Ihr nur, das wird Euch in Mommark schon vergehen, wenn ich zum "Königsmörder" geworden bin!!!

 Jetzt sitz ich hier vor meinem "ollen", im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Laptop und hab auch noch eine Tastatur auf dem Schoß. Funktioniert aber auch fast gar nichts mehr an dem Ding!!!

 Festplatte kaputt, DVD-Laufwerk kaputt, Tastatur kaputt!!!

 Einzig der Prozessor und das W-lan funktionieren noch, der Rest ist alles extern, also eigentlich ein PC in Einzelteilen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Königliche Hoheit hat vergessen:" Ich hab noch eina für 10 Pfennig!!!" "Wie nur 10 Pfennig?" "Psssssssss, genau!!!

 Gruß vom "Baldkönigsmörder"
 Mario


----------



## Beppo (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mach se nass Mario...wer so mit den Querelen des Computer-Lebens umgeht , muss einfach King of se Dorsch werden 

Du bist ja ein ernstzunehmender Herausforderer für den "Improvisator"

"Königsmörder" ? .. "Games of Dorschs" ?
Bist Du es Jamie ?

Wiedemauchsei....ich hab noch´n ganzes gebrauchtes Alphabet hier rumliegen.

20 Makk

lg
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke Beppo, brauche keins hatte auch noch eins rumliegen, ist halt etwas umständlich, aber ist ja bald Weihnachten, vielleicht gönne ich mir da mal was!!! So nach 6 Jahren täglichem Gebrauch ist so ein Laptop glaube ich auch an der Grenze. Naja noch funktioniert er ja einigermaßen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mädelz, habt ihr zu viel Tinte gesoffen?|uhoh:


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mädelz, habt ihr zu viel Tinte gesoffen?|uhoh:




Entzugserscheinungen.....

Vielleicht beruhigt das die Junkies für 'nen Moment :


----------



## Beppo (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Entzugserscheinungen.....
> 
> Vielleicht beruhigt das die Junkies für 'nen Moment :



danke...schon besser .. #6

Is halt so , musste für morgen umdisponieren...eig. zum Forellenfinden , aber dann doch wieder Hausarbeit 

Dann fängt man halt das Spinnen an...ahhhh SPINNEN es geht schon wieder los.. i think i spider ..

later
Beppo


----------



## Coasthunter (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Entzugserscheinungen.....
> 
> Vielleicht beruhigt das die Junkies für 'nen Moment :



Nicht wirklich.....#6


----------



## Beppo (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

EIGENE Fische machen ruhig und gelassen..so´n Foto is echt nur was für den hohlen Zahn


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bin heute angereist. 
Welche Farben zur Zeit gut.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## lausi97 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Dorsch Ralle schrieb:


> Bin heute angereist.
> Welche Farben zur Zeit gut.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



?????ich denke du bist hier im falschen Trööt, guck mal unter Angeln in Dänemark, weil wir fahren erst in drei Wochen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Is halt so , musste für morgen umdisponieren...eig. zum Forellenfinden , aber dann doch wieder Hausarbeit
> 
> Dann fängt man halt das Spinnen an...ahhhh SPINNEN es geht schon wieder los.. i think i spider ..
> 
> ...



Beppo, Beppo,

Du machst mir langsam Sorgen...... |kopfkrat #t

Akuter Angelentzug, im Zusammenhang mit Übersprungs-Ersatzhandlungen ( HAUSARBEIT ??? ) und kumulativer Arachnophobie. #d

Ich fürchte, wir müssen die Dosis erhöhen......


----------



## Beppo (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ahh Danke Mann Danke  Hein, das Zittern hört auf, die Lider flattern nicht mehr.

Nun muss ich nur bis Donnerstag aushalten, dann gehts wieder an die Odertalsperre .

Hausarbeit heißt bei mir übrigens .. Arbeiten am Haus.

Sind schon wieder n´paar Sachen zu reparieren..das nimmt seit Anfang des Jahres kein Ende.

lg
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Dorsch Ralle schrieb:


> Bin heute angereist.
> Welche Farben zur Zeit gut.
> 
> Gruß Ralf





lausi97 schrieb:


> ?????ich denke du bist hier im falschen Trööt, guck mal unter Angeln in Dänemark, weil wir fahren erst in drei Wochen.


 
 Moin.....auch nicht schlecht, erster Beitrag......BITTE / DANKE??? Da ist man wohl noch in der "Lernphase" |kopfkrat#c

 Moin ihr Helden...... bin nach knapp 6 Std Fahrt zurück aus dem "huckeligen Land" (Allgäu), wo man grosses Bier, klaren Schnaps und Mahlzeiten kaum unter 7000Kalorien bekommt  (#6#6).
 Yupii, Lausi,
 hatte Jens (Chong) nochmal angefunkt und euch mit auf den Verteiler genommen.....da sollte soweit alles geklärt sein ?!#c Sollte was dazwischen kommen, soll er sich melden.


----------



## lausi97 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin.....auch nicht schlecht, erster Beitrag......BITTE / DANKE??? Da ist man wohl noch in der "Lernphase" |kopfkrat#c
> 
> Moin ihr Helden...... bin nach knapp 6 Std Fahrt zurück aus dem "huckeligen Land" (Allgäu), wo man grosses Bier, klaren Schnaps und Mahlzeiten kaum unter 7000Kalorien bekommt  (#6#6).
> Yupii, Lausi,
> hatte Jens (Chong) nochmal angefunkt und euch mit auf den Verteiler genommen.....da sollte soweit alles geklärt sein ?!#c Sollte was dazwischen kommen, soll er sich melden.



Jupp alles klar. 

7000Kalorien?Da warst du aber schon im Diätmodus:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jupp alles klar.
> 
> 7000Kalorien?Da warst du aber schon im Diätmodus:m


 
 .............. hab mich halt etwas zurückgehalten |rotwerden


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Dorsch Ralle schrieb:


> Bin heute angereist.
> Welche Farben zur Zeit gut.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Schwarz, Rot, Gold natürlich....#6#6


----------



## Beppo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin 
Gar nicht so abwegig Hunter, das lasse ich mir mal durchn Kopf gehen.

Rolf , haste denn ne Flasche Obstler zum Verköstigen mitbekommen, so als Wegzehrung ? 

ach was ich noch fragen wollte, welche Farben zurzeit für Barsche gut ?
(Sitz Beppo SITZ!!)

Ich war ja gestern abend drauf und dran zu antworten, aber das stand mir dienstrang mässig nicht zu.

Also hier : wieder frei nach Otto W. dunkelblö schiefergrö und lilö

cheers
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Schwarz, Rot, Gold natürlich....#6#6





Beppo schrieb:


> Moin
> Gar nicht so abwegig Hunter, das lasse ich mir mal durchn Kopf gehen.
> 
> Rolf , haste denn ne Flasche Obstler zum Verköstigen mitbekommen, so als Wegzehrung ?
> ...


 
 So'n Fläschen wird sich zu hause noch auffinden.......


----------



## Yupii (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@ Hofkoch Mario
wie machen wir das mit den Getränken auf den Booten? Gibt es kleine Flaschen oder sollten wir die selbst mitbringen? Für `n Kaffee ne Thermoskanne?


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Andor, Beppo.......

 das Model "Deutsche Einheit" ist natürlich auch verfügbar :q


----------



## Yupii (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Der ist äußerst erfolgreich. Die Dorsche schwimmen Bauch oben, weil sie sich über die Farben totgelacht haben


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Der ist äußerst erfolgreich. Die Dorsche schwimmen Bauch oben, weil sie sich über die Farben totgelacht haben




 ....so langsam verstehe ich, warum du in Norge kaum fängst und deine Frau dich nur als "Tackle-Caddy" nutzt.|rolleyes:q:q:q


----------



## Beppo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Rolf ..der ist sooo schööön...sowas schönes habe ich noch niee gesehen .. schnief*

da kannste mir welche von einpacken.

Aprospos kleine Flaschen aufm Boot...ja , ich bin dabei :vik:

Mal guggen was der Mario sagt


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> @Rolf ..der ist sooo schööön...sowas schönes habe ich noch niee gesehen .. schnief*


 
 ....... na sichi  (und fangen wird der auch.... #6)


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf, hast Du den großen Bauchladen mit dabei ?

Oder nur für Vorab-Bestellungen ?

Könntest Du mir sonst bitte Deine pdf.Datei nochmal i-mehlen ?


 Danke |wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf, hast Du den großen Bauchladen mit dabei ?
> 
> Oder nur für Vorab-Bestellungen ?
> 
> ...


 
 Moin Hein,
 ich bring uns ne "kleine Auswahl" mit...... #c (Lausi hat ja nen Pickup )


----------



## MS aus G (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@all,

 naja so 2 Thermoskannen pro Boot wären nicht schlecht!!! Kleine Flaschen hatte ich jetzt nicht eingeplant, wäre aber eine gute Idee, und werde ich auf meinem Einkaufzettel mal notieren. Danke!!! Die ganz kleinen Flaschen, wie schon gesagt, muss sich jeder mitbringen.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....so langsam verstehe ich, warum du in Norge kaum fängst und deine Frau dich nur als "Tackle-Caddy" nutzt.|rolleyes:q:q:q



Ja, bohr schön tief in den Wunden herum:c:c


----------



## MS aus G (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nochmal eine Frage an die "Technikfreaks" unter uns. Es kann ja passieren, das wir den Fisch suchen müssen und uns etwas aufteilen bzw. verschiedene Stellen/Tiefen anfahren müssen!!! Gibt es da die Möglichkeit, die anderen zu informieren sollte ein Boot Dorsche gefunden haben? Über WhattsApp oder wie das heißt!?! Es soll ja dann nicht so sein, das nur ein Boot die Wannen voll hat und abends dann gesagt wird: Ja auf der und der Tiefe an der Ecke standen die Dorsche übereinander und sind uns fast ins Boot gesprungen und die anderen gucken in die Röhre, da sie die Fische evtl. nicht gefunden haben!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....so langsam verstehe ich, warum du in Norge kaum fängst und deine Frau dich nur als "Tackle-Caddy" nutzt.|rolleyes:q:q:q



Ja die Norwegische Version von "Caddyshack",Yupii auf der jagd nach Torsker und nicht "Goofer ":q


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage an die "Technikfreaks" unter uns. Es kann ja passieren, das wir den Fisch suchen müssen und uns etwas aufteilen bzw. verschiedene Stellen/Tiefen anfahren müssen!!! Gibt es da die Möglichkeit, die anderen zu informieren sollte ein Boot Dorsche gefunden haben? Über WhattsApp oder wie das heißt!?! Es soll ja dann nicht so sein, das nur ein Boot die Wannen voll hat und abends dann gesagt wird: Ja auf der und der Tiefe an der Ecke standen die Dorsche übereinander und sind uns fast ins Boot gesprungen und die anderen gucken in die Röhre, da sie die Fische evtl. nicht gefunden haben!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
GUte Idee Mario, da sollten wir per WhatsApp in KOntakt stehen und evtl. gute Stellen gleich austauschen. So können wir auch mehrere Stellen gleich anfahren und brauchen nicht im "Gänsemarsch" da rumdümpeln #6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Yupii,

guckst du hier , die Farbe meine ich  (in 50Gr)


----------



## lausi97 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich nen es mal Pollackfärbung #6


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wir haben in Norge immer Funkgeräte dabei und Whatsapp für die Standortinfos. Klappt prima. Ich müsste sogar noch 3 Funken haben. Ich wühl mich morgen mal durch mein Gerödel und Klär das. :q


----------



## MS aus G (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das wäre natürlich Top!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mehr als top..........."Dorsch auf 8m , links ums eck.......krck"  "roger ,gleich da......krck "


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich Top!!!


 
 Absolut !!!!!!

 Wobei ich mich bei unserer Chaotentruppe frage; was da teilweise für Meldungen kommen werden.

 Moby Dick; da bläst er....

 wird wohl noch das Harmloseste sein :q


----------



## Beppo (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich pack schomma..
Heute Rutenpflege, fürs mitzunehmende Zeuch.

Rolf . die Pilker sehen ja wirklich total goil aus !

Wg.Funkverkehr,
Wo war denn das mit Cpt. Roger und Cptn. Over ? Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug ? Roger Over Over Roger Over....immer wieder zum schießen !

NN
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Rolf . die Pilker sehen ja wirklich total goil aus !
> 
> NN
> Beppo



Moin, Danke...... hoffe ja, dass die Dorsche langsam in`s Flache kommen, dann können wir schön leicht fischen.

(Hab mal ein paar pics von der einen Wand hier reingepackt....guckst du hier, für die Tour sind wir gut gerüstet und könnten den ein oder anderen "Abriss" kompensieren:q).:m


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ich pack schomma..
> Heute Rutenpflege, fürs mitzunehmende Zeuch.



Jetzt schon? Nimmst Du soviel mit, oder ist da jemand aufgeregt? 

Ich war mal gerade im "Nachschublager". Auf Anhieb 3 Funken gefunden. #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Jetzt schon? Nimmst Du soviel mit, oder ist da jemand aufgeregt?
> 
> Ich war mal gerade im "Nachschublager". Auf Anhieb 3 Funken gefunden. #6


 
 .....#6


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Yupii,
> 
> guckst du hier , die Farbe meine ich  (in 50Gr)


Schatimmt:q. Ist mit und ohne Glitter??


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich werde mein Vakuumiergerät mitnehmen ( auch ich werde Fische fangen..:q). Wenn jemand von euch auch eingetütete Filets haben will, muss er dafür nur Vakuumbeutel mitnehmen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Schatimmt:q. Ist mit und ohne Glitter??



*na sicher......* 



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Vakuumiergerät mitnehmen ( auch ich werde Fische fangen..:q). Wenn jemand von euch auch eingetütete Filets haben will, muss er dafür nur Vakuumbeutel mitnehmen.



.....hm, da wir ja wie beschlossen, alles an Fisch in einen Kübel werfen und zu gleichen Teilen aufteilen wollen, hast du doch sowieso Fisch #c.;+|rolleyes|kopfkrat *Oder möchtest du jetzt nur deinen eigenen, selbst gefangenen Fisch separat in einen Kübel packen und mitnehmen?.....* 
(Würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen, da du sonst deine gesuchten Pilze vakuumieren und mitnehmen könntest......)


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Hab mal ein paar pics von der einen Wand hier reingepackt....guckst du hier, für die Tour sind wir gut gerüstet und könnten den ein oder anderen "Abriss" kompensieren:q).:m


 

 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

 Jetzt verstehe ich, daß Lausi Dich bei solchen Touren gerne einsammelt....  #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bzgl. Vakuumbeutel allgemein :

 Welche Größe ist denn am Besten geeignet ?
 1 Ltr. 3 Ltr. 6 Ltr.  ?

 Bzw. welche max. Breite wäre denn zu beachten ?


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .....hm, da wir ja wie beschlossen, alles an Fisch in einen Kübel werfen und zu gleichen Teilen aufteilen wollen, hast du doch sowieso Fisch #c.;+|rolleyes|kopfkrat



Hab ich entweder überlesen oder hast du mit dir beschlossen#c#c


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich habe noch ein Pack (50 Stück) 20 x 30, die bringe ich mit.
Ist ein LAVA-Gerät, da geht bis 30cm Breite.
In Norwegen friere ich den Fisch erst in 1/2ltr. Gefrierdosen ein und vakuumiere den Block erst am nächsten Tag, weil dann keine Flüssigkeit mehr gezogen wird.


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Hab ich entweder überlesen oder hast du mit dir beschlossen#c#c


 

 ..... so ist mein letzter Stand, oder? Musst mal die postings durchschauen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hab ja bislang noch nicht alle "gehört", wäre nett, wenn sich auch die anderen nochmal kurz dazu äußern!!! Dann können wir ein Thema abschließen und das nächste angehen.
> 
> Es gibt nämlich noch eine Sache, die mir sehr am Herzen liegt. Wir müssen, den Fisch, sollten wir welchen fangen, ja auch verarbeiten, bzw. filetieren, einfrieren,...! Da ja unsere Hauptbeute der Dorsch sein wird/soll, bin ich immer der Meinung, das man den erzielten Erfolg, Sprich Anzahl der Portionen, durch die Teilnehmer aufteilen sollte!!! Jeder hat dann die gleiche Anzahl an Dorsch, egal, ob er nun 5 gefangen hat oder 50. Wie seht Ihr das?
> 
> ...




ey, alter Mann (Yupii) ....guckst du hier mal 

Danach kam nur noch Zustimmung der Mitfahrer........... und was "Besonderes" fängst du ja nicht, oder?


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ey, alter Mann (Yupii) ....guckst du hier mal
> 
> Danach kam nur noch Zustimmung der Mitfahrer........... und was "Besonderes" fängst du ja nicht, oder?



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa|evil:, die Mannheimer hat mich nu auch erwischt.
Sag mal, hast du nix zu tun, das du den gesamten Trööt noch mal lesen kannst?


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa|evil:, die Mannheimer hat mich nu auch erwischt.
> Sag mal, hast du nix zu tun, das du den gesamten Trööt noch mal lesen kannst?


 
 ........ kannst ja all deinen Fisch einfrieren (werden ja doch nur von heike gekaufte Fischstäbchen ) 

 Und noch so'n Spruch und du siehst am 23sten den Treck an dir vorbeifahren....verstehste? |evil: 
 (Hier nicht richtig mitlesen und wenn er drauf hingewiesen wird auch noch "mukschig" werden...... ) geh hin, fass in eurem "Massagesalon" die alten Leute an und hab wieder Spass dabei #6


----------



## bernie (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast du nix zu tun, das du den gesamten Trööt noch mal lesen kannst?



Sowas merkt man(n) sich |znaika:

Funken hätte ich auch noch und ein EINFACHES Vakuumiergerät... da braucht man keine Spezialbeutel.....

@Rolf: Haste die Pollaks mit B.F Spezialpigment gemacht??? 


Tolle Auswahl haste da hängenl!!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Sowas merkt man(n) sich |znaika:
> 
> Funken hätte ich auch noch und ein EINFACHES Vakuumiergerät... da braucht man keine Spezialbeutel.....
> 
> ...


 
 Moin Bernie,
 da brauchte ich nicht lange suchen, hatte den Vorschlag von Mario noch im Hinterkof und wusste wo er steht. ..... nur seine Vergesslichkeit das "Yupii" natürlich wieder nicht|rolleyes

 Die B.F. Spezialpigmente hab ich noch nicht verarbeitet, fehlt mir noch eine ganze feine "Streumöglichkeit" für's gleichmässige Verteilen, arbeite aber dran #6.

 Jau, Danke........ ist nur ein kleiner Teil, hab noch etwas mehr Auswahl.


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Sowas merkt man(n) sich |znaika:


Ja Herr Oberlehrer
aber mein hohes Alter sollte als Entschuldigung reichen.


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Die B.F. Spezialpigmente hab ich noch nicht verarbeitet, fehlt mir noch eine ganze feine "Streumöglichkeit" für's gleichmässige Verteilen, arbeite aber dran #6.


Du leidest doch ständig unter Blähungen. Trichter hinten rein und dann die Pigmente rausgeblasen


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> geh hin, fass in eurem "Massagesalon" die alten Leute an und hab wieder Spass dabei #6


Das heisst Massagepraxis, das andere ist der Laden, in dem du dich immer rumtreibst


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2015)

Yupii schrieb:


> Das heisst Massagepraxis, das andere ist der Laden, in dem du dich immer rumtreibst




"Praxis" ....... Na klar, du Luder , verstehe


----------



## Beppo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auahauahah  muss ich grade lachen..und Lachen tut grade weh.
Bin gestern vom Stuhl gesegelt als ich auf die Schnelle einen Deckenhaken eingeschraubt habe..dachte immer "Nimm die Leiter" ...rumms zwischens Werkzeug geplumpst, Rippchen geprellt, aber wurscht in DK gibts ja  "Neue".

Am meisten Grölen musste ich bei Bernies Spruch man solle sich diverse Sachen "MERKEN" muahahah Bernie und Merken.

Bernie kommt zum Doc und sagt "Herr Doktor ich bin so vergesslich" der Doc:" Seit wann haben Sie das denn" Bernie "Seit wann habe ich Was ? "

Aber das midde Fische haben wir auch immer so gemacht wie von Mario vorgeschlagen. 

Prima dass Ihr Vakuumierdinger habt .. meins is Kaputt.

@Coasthunter..Weder aufgeregt, noch nehme ich viel mit..ich habe einen Wartungsstau.  


lg
Beppo


----------



## Coasthunter (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Vakuumiergerät mitnehmen ( auch ich werde Fische fangen..:q). Wenn jemand von euch auch eingetütete Filets haben will, muss er dafür nur Vakuumbeutel mitnehmen.



Das ist echt super. Pack doch bitte Beutel für mich ein. Dann kann ich sicher sein, das es die richtigen sind. 

Na klar wird die Beute geteilt. Unter der Vorraussetzung, das der Looser des Tages, Filetiert.  Das sollte Ansporn genug sein, das jeder sein bestes gibt. #6


----------



## Beppo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich seh mich schon filetieren wie´n Chinesen inner Fischfabrik.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Na klar wird die Beute geteilt. Unter der Vorraussetzung, das der Looser des Tages, Filetiert.  Das sollte Ansporn genug sein, das jeder sein bestes gibt. #6


 

 Wenn ich filetiere, läufst Du aber Gefahr, nachher einen Finger mit aufzutauen |uhoh:


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Das ist echt super. Pack doch bitte Beutel für mich ein. Dann kann ich sicher sein, das es die richtigen sind.


Ich nehme mit, was ich hier noch habe. Eine Seite ist geriffelt, dadurch wird die Luft besser ausgesaugt. ( hier spreche ich nur von Vakuumbeutel, nicht das mal wieder einer auf schweinische Gedanken( lausi) kommt)


----------



## Beppo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn ich filetiere, läufst Du aber Gefahr, nachher einen Finger mit aufzutauen |uhoh:



So mach ich´s auch immer..richtig dämlich anstellen, dann hat man hinterher Ruhe, aber einen Finger zu opfern  

Frag mal Bernie nach meinen Schnellfiletier Künsten bei Makrelen....

btw Tüten die innen geriffelt sind finde ich auch gut.. (habe ich das in Klammern wohl überlesen ..)


----------



## lausi97 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf, mit Yupii ist das wie mit Katzen, im Herbst und Frühjahr juckt das Fell :q

Yupiitesse ' s Packliste :1.Turnschuhe; 2.Schwimmflügel.......


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf, mit Yupii ist das wie mit Katzen, im Herbst und Frühjahr juckt das Fell :q
> 
> Yupiitesse ' s Packliste :1.Turnschuhe; 2.Schwimmflügel.......


 

 na ja, wir waren ja schon öfter mit dem "alten Mann" los ....... was soll ich noch sagen?


----------



## Beppo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ist denn Yupii der Stammesälteste ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Ist denn Yupii der Stammesälteste ?



....schätze schon #c . 59 isser, da tankt man doch kein Auto mehr bis oben hin voll, oder?


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> da tankt man doch kein Auto mehr bis oben hin voll, oder?


----------



## Beppo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Jau, da überlegt man auch beim Schuhe zubinden, ob man wenn man schon hockt gleich noch was miterledigen kann 

UHU´s sind wir ja alle ..


----------



## Menni (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*






Hallo Männer, hätte was für Euch zu vakuumieren: 
Versucht mal unsere Variante. Einfach die portionierten Filets in einen Gefrierbeutel (3l), stramm einschlagen. Da ist kaum noch Luft drinne. Dann in eckige Behälter (lässt sich zu Hause besser einstapeln) und einfrieren.Wir hatten noch nie Gefrierbrand. Geht schnell und erspart teure Technik. 
Hab gerade zwei Pak. von letztem Sonntag zum fotografieren rausgenommen. In der vorderen Heringsdose sind 4 Portionen Dorschfilets für mich + Frau. Das Mittagessen habe ich damit in 20 min fertig. Nehme die jetzt aus der Dose und stapel ein.
Technikfanatiker können gerne beim tollen vakuumieren bleiben. Gruß Menni


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf, mit Yupii ist das wie mit Katzen, im Herbst und Frühjahr juckt das Fell :q
> 
> Yupiitesse ' s Packliste :1.Turnschuhe; 2.Schwimmflügel.......


Mein kleiner König Kalle Wirsch:q: Das Intrigantenmesser ist schon gewetzt.....


----------



## Yupii (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....schätze schon #c . 59 isser, da tankt man doch kein Auto mehr bis oben hin voll, oder?


Lieber der Älteste als der Gesichtsälteste, nech Rolfi:q


----------



## Beppo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Menni.. sieht ordentlich aus.
btw ich glaube Gefrierbrand ist eh ne Erfindung der Toppits Marketingabteilung.
So wie Fleckenzwerge oder so 

thx anyway


----------



## lausi97 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Lieber der Älteste als der Gesichtsälteste, nech Rolfi:q



Oiii, kratzen und spucken kann er och......:q


----------



## lausi97 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


>



Jau auch mir ist's beim lesen passiert........:q


----------



## lausi97 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Menni schrieb:


> Hallo Männer, hätte was für Euch zu vakuumieren:
> Versucht mal unsere Variante. Einfach die portionierten Filets in einen Gefrierbeutel (3l), stramm einschlagen. Da ist kaum noch Luft drinne. Dann in eckige Behälter (lässt sich zu Hause besser einstapeln) und einfrieren.Wir hatten noch nie Gefrierbrand. Geht schnell und erspart teure Technik.
> Hab gerade zwei Pak. von letztem Sonntag zum fotografieren rausgenommen. In der vorderen Heringsdose sind 4 Portionen Dorschfilets für mich + Frau. Das Mittagessen habe ich damit in 20 min fertig. Nehme die jetzt aus der Dose und stapel ein.
> Technikfanatiker können gerne beim tollen vakuumieren bleiben. Gruß Menni



#6,danke für den Tip.


----------



## MS aus G (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auch von mir Menni, danke dafür!!!

 Ich wollte es zwar nicht, aber da ich ja vom Fach bin kommt halt der Profivakuumierer mit!!! Wir sind in LL immer ohne ausgekommen. Hatten immer so 4 Filets je nach Größe in einen 6l Gefrierbeutel getan, schön die Luft rausgedrückt und zugeknotet. Ist vom Zeitaufwand am schnellsten, nur muss man die natürlich dann 1-2 Tage im Kühlschrank langsam auftauen!!! Na egal jetzt kommt der "Große" halt mit. Eure Haushaltsgeräte könnt Ihr zu Hause lassen. 100 große Beutel werde ich natürlich auch besorgen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> 100 große Beutel werde ich natürlich auch besorgen!!!


 
 Reschpekt, Mario.

 Pessimismus geht anders #6


----------



## MS aus G (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wie sagt man: Bei mir ist das Glas halb voll und nicht halb leer!!!

 Es sollte, wenn wir beide Tage die Boote nutzen können, möglich sein die Tüten voll zu machen!!! Bei 11 Personen sind das 9 Portionen für jeden!!!

 Bernie und Beppo,

 hab heute mal wieder die Döbel geärgert!!! Waren 10 Döbel, 2 gehakte Barben, ein Barsch und sogar mal wieder ein kleiner Hecht!!! Hat wieder mächtig Spaß gemacht!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Menni schrieb:


> Hallo Männer, hätte was für Euch zu vakuumieren:
> Versucht mal unsere Variante. Einfach die portionierten Filets in einen Gefrierbeutel (3l), stramm einschlagen. Da ist kaum noch Luft drinne. Dann in eckige Behälter (lässt sich zu Hause besser einstapeln) und einfrieren.Wir hatten noch nie Gefrierbrand. Geht schnell und erspart teure Technik.
> Hab gerade zwei Pak. von letztem Sonntag zum fotografieren rausgenommen. In der vorderen Heringsdose sind 4 Portionen Dorschfilets für mich + Frau. Das Mittagessen habe ich damit in 20 min fertig. Nehme die jetzt aus der Dose und stapel ein.
> Technikfanatiker können gerne beim tollen vakuumieren bleiben. Gruß Menni


 
 Menni, gute Idee.... Danke #h


----------



## Coasthunter (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Wie sagt man: Bei mir ist das Glas halb voll und nicht halb leer!!!
> 
> Es sollte, wenn wir beide Tage die Boote nutzen können, möglich sein die Tüten voll zu machen!!! Bei 11 Personen sind das 9 Portionen für jeden!!!



Seh ich genauso. Weiß denn jemand, wie im Moment dort gefangen wird? Vielleicht hat Matze ja News für uns???


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

....kurze Frage nochmal, wer will denn den Samstagabend da oben noch mit der Brandungs-oder Spinnrute los?#c Mein Brandungstackle etc. passt bei mir z.B. alles in die Rutentasche, ein paar Vorfächer und Bleie....
Aber evtl. sind wir vom Drillen und Filetieren so müde......|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Son bißchen Spinnfischen vom Ufer |rolleyes, Brandungstackle hab ich nicht, werde aber mal ne alte Feeder einpacken.


----------



## Yupii (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich werde meine Forellenrute mitnehmen. Vielleicht kann ich dabei mal nen Fisch fangen#c|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Forellenrute mitnehmen. Vielleicht kann ich dabei mal nen Fisch fangen#c|rolleyes



 ............................


----------



## Yupii (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Schön, dass du das auch mal schweigend verinnerlichen kannst


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Schön, dass du das auch mal schweigend verinnerlichen kannst



 nachdem du ja schon selbst geschrieben hattest, dass du  noch nie vom Ufer geangelt hast.......  #c


----------



## Yupii (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> nachdem du ja schon selbst geschrieben hattest, dass du  noch nie vom Ufer geangelt hast.......  #c


Stand zwar nicht so da, aber stimmt.|rolleyes Ich habe in Mommark noch nie vom Ufer aus geangelt


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Spinnfischen an der Küste würde ich auch gerne einmal machen. QUOTE]
> 
> Yupii,
> du machst das schon....... immer weit raus, niemals landeinwärts werfen . Der Svenni nimmt dich da gern an die Hand zum Anlernen  #6


----------



## Skizzza (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Spinn-Tackle hat man ja sowieso dabei, aber wie sieht das denn mit der Wathose aus? Braucht man da vor Ort eine oder würds auch so gehen? (meine ist undicht geworden hab ich festgestellt beim letzten Mal auf Horni's#q)


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Spinn-Tackle hat man ja sowieso dabei, aber wie sieht das denn mit der Wathose aus? Braucht man da vor Ort eine oder würds auch so gehen? (meine ist undicht geworden hab ich festgestellt beim letzten Mal auf Horni's#q)


 
 Svenni,
 ich glaube die paar Meter, die du da reinlaufen kannst .....die kannst du auch beim Werfen rausholen oder "vernachlässigen". (Brauchst nur hinter die 1. Rinne werfen.... da steht der Fisch )
 Ich schleppe meine wohl auch nicht mit. #c


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Darf man dort eigentlich auch von den Hafenmolen ?!?

 Ich wollte meine Büx eigentlich auch tu Hus im Keller lassen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Darf man dort eigentlich auch von den Hafenmolen ?!?
> 
> Ich wollte meine Büx eigentlich auch tu Hus im Keller lassen.




 Hm, keine Ahnung.......... #c. Müsste Matze wissen |rolleyes
 Dann brauchste aber auch evtl. nen Spundwandkescher, oder? #c


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Na ja, das meiste was mir bisher in dänischen Häfen an den Haken ging, konnte ich auch locker so hochkurbeln. 

Mal sehen, was Matze meint.
Sonst hätte ich 'nen 4,5 mtr. Kescher.
Wenn ich die Bilder bei Google Earth richtig einschätze; müsste der längenmässig ~ reichen |kopfkrat.


Ich muß zumindest eine Platte ( im Ganzen, also unfiletiert )mitbringen; sonst ist Töchterchen enttäuscht und gibt dann |motz:


----------



## MS aus G (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich sage es mal so: Wenn wir die Boote den ganzen Tag nutzen können, werde ich abends glaub ich keine Lust mehr haben noch die "Rute" zu schwingen!!! Sollten wir aufgrund aufkommenden Windes nur bis mittags raus können, oder gar nicht, dann wird es auf jeden Fall versucht. Da werden sich ja dann Gruppen finden, die es mit der Spinnrute oder die andere Gruppe mit der Brandungsrute versuchen werden. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach Wetterabhängig!!! Mitnehmen, wer Brandungszeug hat, und das gerne versuchen möchte, auf jeden Fall!!! Ich bin halt eher der aktive "Spinner" und werde es dann damit versuchen!!! 

 Den Freitag würde ich dann aber ausklammern, da wir eh recht spät anreisen werden, Häuser beziehen, Boote in Empfang nehmen, Rippchen, usw.!!! Sollte es da dann schon abzusehen sein, das wir Samstag nicht Boot fahren können, werde ich es dann auch morgens schon mit der Spinne versuchen!!!

 Das würde ich aber alles auf uns zukommen lassen. Das Tackle dafür einpacken, auf den Rest haben wir ja dann keinen Einfluss mehr, sind aber für alle Eventuallitäten gerüstet!!!

 Ich hab auch noch eine Frage @Hunter oder Rolf, da ich nicht gerade ein "Grillmeister" bin: Was ist denn für die Rippchen besser? Normale Holzkohle oder Grillies oder beides?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hallo.
Zu den aktuellen Fängen: Seit 2 Tagen haben wir wieder harten Ostwind. Die Dorsche Fänge sind in den letzten 2 Wochen etwas besser geworden.Die Dorsche sind wie überall zzt in der Ostsee noch träge und stehen in kleinen Trupps. Erfahrungsgemäß ziehen die Dorsche dann in flache Wasser wenn das Wasser kälter wird, dann wird es deutlich besser. 
Guckt einfach auf meine Webseite unter AKTUELLES oder auf unserer Facebook Seite, da seht ihr immer aktuelle Bilder/Fänge.

Hafen:
Im Hafen selber lohnt das angeln nicht. Brandungsangler und Spinnfischer sehe ich oft am Strand rechts vom Hafen.

Lg


----------



## Yupii (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich bin zwar nicht Hunter und schon gar nicht das Rolfilein:q:q, aber mir ist es eigentlich egal. Bei sehr guter Holzkohle keine Grillies, bei günstier mische ich Grillies wegen der dann längeren Glut unter. Ich grille auch nur mit Grillies, kommt immer darauf an, was gerade da ist. Für die schwarze Bratwurst ist das egal


----------



## SFVNOR (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht Hunter und schon gar nicht das Rolfilein:q:q, aber mir ist es eigentlich egal. Bei sehr guter Holzkohle keine Grillies, bei günstier mische ich Grillies wegen der dann längeren Glut unter. Ich grille auch nur mit Grillies, kommt immer darauf an, was gerade da ist. Für die schwarze Bratwurst ist das egal



Hmm, was für ein Input aber ich frage mich was es mit Angeln, bzw. Bootsangeln zu tun hat ?
 Ich stelle für mich fest dass bis jetzt, diverse Seiten zurück geblättert nichts wirklich Konstruktives zu lesen war. Smileys noch und nöcher die wohl nur noch Insider verstehen. 

 Schade, oder ?

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Mdeer (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

hier gehts um ne tour nach dänemark und jetzt werden noch organisatorische dinge besprochen, die mehr oder weniger wichtig sind


----------



## Beppo (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Für die die mitfahren alles sehr wichtig..

So BTT : ich finde Grillies stinken..oder ich hatte immer die Falschen.
Letztens hatte ich unsere bewährte Raiffeisenkohle, da darfst Du nicht zu nah am Grill stehen, sonst gibts gleich noch gebratenen Schweinebauch dazu.

@Mario..Was ist mit Brot ? (sorry falls ich es überlesen habe) aus eigener Fertigung ? Ansonsten könnte ich noch anbieten meine Frau zu fragen, da kriegen wir 50% (das ist fast die Hälfte)

Na wenn das nicht wichtige Infos rund ums Dorschangeln sind, weiss ich auch nicht 

l8r
Beppo

thx an Mdeer für die nette Erklärung.


----------



## SFVNOR (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> hier gehts um ne tour nach dänemark und jetzt werden noch organisatorische dinge besprochen, die mehr oder weniger wichtig sind



Ja nee, ist klar. Das konnte ich natürlich nicht wissen #q
 Viel Spaß bei der Planung.


----------



## Beppo (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mach doch nüx....und nich immer so dolle mitm Kopp gegen die Ziegel, das tut doch weh 

Egal , hinterher heisst es doch wieder:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psdBPj7EmSI

cheers 
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke für Eure Vorschläge!!!

 Ich würde trotzdem noch unsere "Rippchenmeister" dazu hören!!!

 Beppo, das mit dem Brot wäre eine gute Idee!!! Ich sage jetzt mal 60 Scheiben geschnittenes Graubrot/Bauernbrot oder so mit den 50%!!! Beleg dann nicht vergessen!!!

 Du musst nicht noch Brot backen, auch wenn es bestimmt sehr gut schmecken würde!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch eine Frage @Hunter oder Rolf, da ich nicht gerade ein "Grillmeister" bin: Was ist denn für die Rippchen besser? Normale Holzkohle oder Grillies oder beides?
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
Hi Mario,
die Rippchen gare ich vor, daher brauchen die nur noch "knusprig" gegrillt werden..... schätze mal das ist dann egal #c


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Ja nee, ist klar. Das konnte ich natürlich nicht wissen #q
> Viel Spaß bei der Planung.


 

.......|kopfkrat........#c


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Ja nee, ist klar. Das konnte ich natürlich nicht wissen #q
> Viel Spaß bei der Planung.



Grundsätzlich hast Du Recht, das etliche Kommentare hier, im Bezug auf den Titel des Trööts, etwas insider'isch' sind.

Es ist eine Dorschangeltour mit Kleinbooten, wie Du im ersten Post ( inkl. Details ) erkennen kannst und es der Titel des Trööts auch suggeriert.
Nach 3 Touren mit Board-Mitgliedern, die sich für eine Dorschangeltour gefunden haben, wird jetzt hier eine Mehrtagestour organisiert.
Diese war für alle Interessierten angeboten.
Es haben sich ein paar Leute gefunden, die sich persönlich bereits kennen und auch welche, die sich im Leben noch nie gesehen haben, aber trotzdem 3 Nächte in Ferienhäusern zusammen verbringen, nur vereint durch das Hobby.

Von daher ist ein gewisser organisatorischer Aufwand halt notwendig. Und bei der Vorfreude auf dieses Event, wird man als passionierter Angler auch mal wieder zum Kleinkind, welches sich auf Weihnachten freut.
Und da sich einige hier noch nicht persönlich kennen, versucht man halt diese 'Sprüche' durch Smileys zu kompensieren oder zu relativieren.

Das schreibe ich jetzt mal als fast 2-Jahrzehnte Norderstedter, wo wir ja evtl. Nachbarn hätten sein können.
Sonst hätte ich empfohlen, daß Du diesen Trööt auf 'Ignorieren' setzt und Dich nicht ärgern musst.


----------



## MS aus G (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich denke mal, wenn wir nach/während diesem Event, unsere Erfahrungen posten, können eh nicht mehr viele was mit anfangen, da die meisten ihr Tackle schon eigemottet haben!!! Außer mir natürlich, ich nehme die aktuellen Erfahrungen, dann für 2 Wochen mit nach LL!!! Nur kann ich die dort auch fast niemandem Mitteilen, da auch auf LL kaum noch ein Angeltouri ist!!! Ich persönlich kann das zwar nicht ganz verstehen, denn es ist eine der besten Zeiten, um auf Dorsch und Co. zu gehen!!! Klar ist das Wetter nicht immer das Beste, dafür ist die Ausbeute, wenn man in See stechen kann, meist sehr sehr gut, und auch vom Ufer ist was zu machen!!! Noch dazu ist es meist die günstigste Saison!!! Da gibt es dann diese, ich nenn sie mal "Spezialisten", fahren in der Hochsaison, zahlen das doppelte an Häusermiete und regen sich dann über die Ringelwurmpreise auf. Mir ist es eigentlich relativ egal, ob sie nun 5, 7 oder 9€ kosten würden, da ich mich im Urlaub befinde, und da werden woanders auch Preise bezahlt, die im "normalen" zu Hause niemand bezahlen würde!!!

 Nochmal an Stefan,

 es wird zu 100% im nächsten Jahr eine Wiederholung geben!!! Ich hab zwar deine Berichte im LL-Trööt gelesen, wegen Deiner schlechten Erfahrungen mit "Gruppenreisen", aber wäre so eine Tour nicht auch was für Dich???

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mein Senf, zu den Rippchen.:q
Das mit dem vorgaren, habe ich noch nie gemacht, hört sich aber gut an. Ich habe einen Weber Kugelgrill. Damit gelingen die Rippchen immer, auch wenn sie mal dicker sind. Mit einem herkömmlichem Grill, ist es nicht so einfach, Rippchen perfekt zu grillen. Außer, sie sind wirklich sehr dünn. Vielleicht sollten wir deswegen am ersten Abend was anderes auf den Grill schmeißen. Bauch, Nackensteaks, Bratwurst usw, gehen mit jedem Grill sehr gut. Wäre ja wohl sehr ärgerlich, wenn wir am ersten Abend nichts zu essen hätten, weil,alles verkokelt oder halb roh ist. Ich bring dann halt nen bunten Sack Fleisch mit. Oder haben wir nen Grillmeister in der Truppe, der wirklich mit jedem Grill, perfekte Rippchen zaubert?


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Mein Senf, zu den Rippchen.:q
> Das mit dem vorgaren, habe ich noch nie gemacht, hört sich aber gut an. Ich habe einen Weber Kugelgrill. Damit gelingen die Rippchen immer, auch wenn sie mal dicker sind. Mit einem herkömmlichem Grill, ist es nicht so einfach, Rippchen perfekt zu grillen. Außer, sie sind wirklich sehr dünn. Vielleicht sollten wir deswegen am ersten Abend was anderes auf den Grill schmeißen. Bauch, Nackensteaks, Bratwurst usw, gehen mit jedem Grill sehr gut. Wäre ja wohl sehr ärgerlich, wenn wir am ersten Abend nichts zu essen hätten, weil,alles verkokelt oder halb roh ist. Ich bring dann halt nen bunten Sack Fleisch mit. Oder haben wir nen Grillmeister in der Truppe, der wirklich mit jedem Grill, perfekte Rippchen zaubert?



Moin Andor,
jupp.... die Rippchen werden in einer "geheimen Mixtür"....so mit Apfelessig,Worchestersauce, dunklem Bier, Knoblauch....u.s.w. u.s.w. u.s.w.) schon im Backofen vorgeschmort. dann braucht man die nur noch knusprig grillen, mit oder ohne Sauce #v.
Dafür ist jeder Grill geeignet....wobei ich von diesen kleineren Kugelgrills nicht viel halte.....da tendiere ich mehr in Richtung "begehbarem" Smoker #6........ wir können für den ersten Abend ja eine Mischung an Grillgut zubereiten, wie du schon sagtest. Entweder mit Rippchen, oder "nur" Nacken, Bauch, Würstchen etc. . Richte mich da nach der Mehrheit  ........
(In Bezug darauf, solltet nur daran denken, dass morgens vor der Abfahrt nochmal der "Porzellanstuhl" ausgiebig besucht werden sollte..... denn wenn wir mit den Booten draussen sind und dann kommt: ".....ich muss mal K......" |bigeyes..... entweder in den Eimer vor aller Augen, oder eben reinfahren. Beides könnte abends teuer werden , wobei ich mir die erste Variante garnicht vorstellen möchte |bigeyes|bigeyes)


----------



## lausi97 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich sach nur Floater ne Nummer größer kaufen..........|bigeyes

Fleisch am ersten Tag ist gut, am Mittwoch nächste Woche sag ich wieviel Steakhüfte ich mitbringe. :q


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich bring dann mal auf Verdacht, 12 x Bauch, 12x Nacken und 12x Bratwurst mit. Und natürlich ne Schüssel Kartoffelsalat. Freitag wäre somit abgehakt. Samstag präsentiert Rolf seine Geheimrippchen. ( Da freu ich mich schon ganz besonders drauf :q) Und was essen wir Sonntag?


----------



## lausi97 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Und was essen wir Sonntag?



Steaks, 5kg sind bestellt :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Zur Not könnte ich euch ein Chemie WC aufs Boot stellen...Das müsstet ihr dann rumgeben auf den 3 Booten...:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Zur Not könnte ich euch ein Chemie WC aufs Boot stellen...Das müsstet ihr dann rumgeben auf den 3 Booten...:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


 
 #6.....


----------



## Yupii (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Zur Not könnte ich euch ein Chemie WC aufs Boot stellen...Das müsstet ihr dann rumgeben auf den 3 Booten...:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


Bilder aus`m Kopp:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich bring dann mal auf Verdacht, 12 x Bauch, 12x Nacken und 12x Bratwurst mit. Und natürlich ne Schüssel Kartoffelsalat. Freitag wäre somit abgehakt. Samstag präsentiert Rolf seine Geheimrippchen. ( Da freu ich mich schon ganz besonders drauf :q) Und was essen wir Sonntag?


 
*Dann hätten wir für Freitag schonmal ausreichend ..?!*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Steaks, 5kg sind bestellt :q



 Samstag dann die Rippchen und die 5Kg Steaks von Lausi, wobei ich glaube dass für Sonntag noch einiges an Fleisch etc. übrig bleiben wird, oder? Ich wollte auch so 10Kg Rippchen mitbringen?!


----------



## bernie (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Aaaaaalter..... ihr denkt aber auch NUR an`s FreXxen   

ICH halte zur Not das ganze Wochenende ohne Futter aus..... Hauptsache ich kann angeln 
Wegen dem WAS futtern wir: 
Meine Mutter sagte immer; Ein GUTES Schwein frisst alles


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Aaaaaalter..... ihr denkt aber auch NUR an`s FreXxen



Ist doch normal. Zum Angeln komme ich eigentlich oft genug. Aber Kulinarische Herrenabende mit Gleichgesinnten verrückten, sind eher selten. :q:q:q

Soll ich noch ein paar Kräuterbaquettes für den Backofen einpacken?


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Oder bringt noch jemand Hausgemachte Salate mit? |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## lausi97 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Zur Not könnte ich euch ein Chemie WC aufs Boot stellen...Das müsstet ihr dann rumgeben auf den 3 Booten...:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



Das ist dann aber nur halb so lustig wie die Eimervariante


----------



## Beppo (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ihr habt angefangen......

Eimer ist o.K..bei nervösem Darmtrakt reicht manchmal auch ne Flasche...

und ein Trichter.

Ich spreche aber lieber wieder übers Essen, als mich mit der Notdurft zu beschäftigen 



MS aus G schrieb:


> Beppo, das mit dem Brot wäre eine gute Idee!!! Ich sage jetzt mal 60 Scheiben geschnittenes Graubrot/Bauernbrot oder so mit den 50%!!! *Beleg* dann nicht vergessen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Hier Mario..bei Brot heißt das *Belag* ... 

Mario sagte was von ca. 60 Scheiben Brot.

Ich bequake das heute Abend mit meiner Liebsten.
Ich würde vorschlagen neben Roggenmischbrot bringe ich auch so´n "gesundes" Körnerbrot mit..(esse grad welches mit Leberwurst .. drittes Frühstück you know ) heisst Albertus Brot und ist sehr geschmackig.


Wenn wir zuviel Essen mithaben, bleiben wir halt länger 

@Rolf..alleine die Beschreibung Deiner Marinade macht mich sehr sehr neugierig aufs Endprodukt..dazu ein kühles Pils..

lg


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Oder bringt noch jemand Hausgemachte Salate mit? |muahah:|muahah:



Kann meine Frau fragen, ob sie mit'm Thermofix schnell so'n Rohkostsalat macht, falls Dir das anstelle von Rolf's 
Rippchen lieber wäre.........


----------



## MS aus G (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich sag mal die Abende sind gerettet!!! 

 Das lassen wir jetzt mal so fix stehen!!!

 Freitag: Hunter, Grillauswahl + K-Salat, ich bringe dann noch die entsprechenden Grillsaucen + Senf + Ketchup mit!!!

 Samstag: Rolfs Rippchen, ich würde empfehlen fertige Salate zu nehmen, denn in den Kühlschränken ist meist nicht so viel Platz, um da Unmengen an selbstgemachten Salaten unterzubringen, nicht das uns dann der mit Liebe gemachte Salat übergeht!!!

 Sonntag: Königssteaks + die Reste, die es bestimmt geben wird!!!

 @Beppo, das Brot ist gedacht für die Boote als Mittagsimbiss, entweder geschmiert, oder mit einem guten Stück Ahler Wurst und Jagdwurst!!! Wie sagt man bei uns dann: Auf die Faust!!!

 Kohle bring ich dann die ganz normale mit, da ja doch manche nicht so sehr auf Grillies stehen!!!

 Zu der "Eimergeschichte": Ich finde es muss keiner so "stolz" sein und nichts sagen, aber sollte es bei jemandem doch so weit sein, dem jeweiligen Kapitän Bescheid geben, dann wird eben in den Hafen gefahren, ich glaube DAS kann jedem passieren!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ahle Woscht..wie geil.
So schmeckts am Besten Stümpel Wurst und Brot.

Soll denn auch Brot zum Frühstück und als Beilage zum Grillen herhalten , oder war das anders geplant ? Toastbrot Brötchen ? Coasthunters Baguettes hab ich aufm Schirm.

Ich glaube ich lese nochmal von vorn 

Ich habe eben meiner Frau gesagt, 3x3Pfünder geschnitten = ca 66 Scheiben
und 3 Albertus Brote, am  Stück, weils sonst drüge wird.

Passt das so ?

gruss
Beppo


Aprospos wer zu stolz ist und nicht sagt dass er mal Gross muss...irgendwann kommts eh raus, ich schwör LOOOL


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Baguettes sind aufm Zettel#6#6 Pro Grillrunde 5 Stück? 
Und ein paar Säcke aufbackbare Brötchen pack ich vorsichtshalber auch noch ein. Ich Beleg mir gerne ein paar, für aufm Boot.


----------



## MS aus G (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich brauche zum Fleisch kein Brot, aber wer möchte, kann sich natürlich Toast mit auf den Grill tun, oder im Haus toasten oder ... . Aber wer soll dann den ganzen K-Salat essen!?! Es kann halt jeder machen, wie er "lustig" ist und es ihm schmeckt. Für das Brot auf dem Boot genauso: Wer es geschmiert haben möchte, gerne!!! Ich bin aber mehr der Stümpelesser!!! Es kann selbstverständlich auch der Frühstücksaufschnitt genommen werden, wer halt gerne Käse ist, oder Schinken oder beides!!! Da gibt es natürlich keine Vorgaben!!!

 Achso Beppo, das passt natürlich, danke!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Gut, dann gebe ich das so weiter.

naja sparen wir etwas über 10 Eur.

Besser als nix 

Meine Rippe tut auch schon nicht mehr so weh (KATTSE ? )

also kann DK kommen..UND ich mache bis dahin nix mehr was mir gefährlich werden könnte 

@Coasthunter .. Perfekt dann sind wir mit den Backwaren schonmal komplett ausgestattet...fehlt nur noch ein Kuchen 
 Bernie ? Mario ? Nein Scherz..ich will ja nicht NOCH kugeliger nach Hause kommen.

Dazu Folgendes !
 Ich frage letztens meine Frau "wo isn das ganze Geld hin ? " Sie: "stell Dich mal seitlich vorn Spiegel, dann weisstes"

later
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mal was total unwichtiges; hat nichts mit Essen zu tun....... |uhoh:

Sonnenaufgang Sa. ~ 08.00 Uhr -> S.U. 18.00 Uhr
Sonnenaufgang So. ~ 07.00 Uhr -> S.U. 17.00 Uhr ( Winterzeit )

 Unter der Prämisse, daß beide Tage windtechnisch kpl. i.O. sind; was hattet Ihr eigentlich so geplant bzgl. der Angelzeiten ?


----------



## Beppo (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hmm ist uns die Umstellung auf Winterzeit diesmal zum Nachteil ..am Besten ich stell meine Uhr garnicht um.. dann stehe ich an beiden Tagen um 7 auf und jut is 

Was meinen Gedanken verrät..spätestens 8.00 MEZ+1 ablegen ?
Ich habe ja nix zu sagen...oder früher aufstehen und ne halbe Std. vor Sonnenaufg. ablegen, in den Sonnenaufgang reinfahren, dann aufm Boot Käffchen (kleinen Happen essen  ) und dann RUTE RAUS ..

Klingt wie ein Plan und hat plötzlich doch was mit Essen zu tun 

manische Fresseritis Hein..ich kannichanners ich habe bei einer Lotterie ein "Appetitlos" gezogen.

later
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich tendiere mal am Samstag so 6.30 Uhr aus den Federn. Muss sich ja erstmal alles "einlaufen". Am Sonntag dann um 6.00 Uhr. Es muss ja auch der ein oder andere Liter Kaffee gekocht werden, Brötchen aufgebacken,...!!! Das "Gerödel" kann ja schon am Abend verstaut werden.

 Noch eine Frage an Matze: Bleiben die Tanks der Boote auf dem Boot, oder habt Ihr eingebaute, oder gibt es Reservetanks, die wir dann im Auto transportieren müssen??? Aus LL kenn ich das nur, das wir die Tanks mitnehmen mussten!!! Aber da Du/Ihr selbst tankt, kenne ich den Ablauf ja nicht!!! Das ist übrigens ein sehr guter Service!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mir fällt da gerade noch etwas wichtiges ein!!!

 König, hast Du eigentlich Kontakt mit dem Jesse, denn hier lässt er sich ja nicht blicken???? Den müsstest Du ja wegen der Zeit schon kontaktieren, das ist hier vor lauter Geschreibe glaub ich ein wenig untergegangen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Mir fällt da gerade noch etwas wichtiges ein!!!
> 
> König, hast Du eigentlich Kontakt mit dem Jesse, denn hier lässt er sich ja nicht blicken???? Den müsstest Du ja wegen der Zeit schon kontaktieren, das ist hier vor lauter Geschreibe glaub ich ein wenig untergegangen!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Alles gut..........#6


----------



## bernie (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mario..... Du würdest den allerallerbesten Feldwebel aller Zeiten abgeben!!! #6 

Da bekommt "Mutter der Kompanie" endlich eine Bedeutung :m

Ich werf noch mal ein Wort in die Runde: KLOPAIER |bigeyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bernie, hatte Mario auch schon auf'm Zettel gehabt, meine ich mich zu erinnern.
Vielleicht noch 'ne Packung Tempos, für Lausis Krokodiltränen; wenn er die Krone abgeben muß #c

 Ansonsten vollste Zustimmung !
 Mario, man merkt Dir Deinen Job an !!!! #6


----------



## lausi97 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch 'ne Packung Tempos, für Lausis Krokodiltränen; wenn er die Krone abgeben muß #c



wollte mich da eigentlich in deinen Armen ausheulen:k:k,aber das passiert ja nicht,weil,einmal Könich immer Könich:vik:


----------



## MS aus G (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nu ist es aber gut, danke, danke nochmal!!!

 Um das ganze "Drumherum" kümmere ich mich schon. 

 Nur die Fische müsst Ihr noch selber fangen!!!

 Nochwas am Rande, es sollte sich für das Boot noch jeder einen alten Kaffeepott mitbringen, sofern er keine Thermoskanne mit Becher hat!!! Ich habe da z.B. meinen ganz speziellen "Glücksbärchenbecher", der fährt glaube ich schon 20 Jahre mit, hat zwar keinen Henkel mehr, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck zu 100%!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

und was am aller wichtigsten ist: nen 1m(ausser Yupii,da reichen 10cm) langes 50er PE Rohr,erleichtert so einiges.....


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Nochwas am Rande, es sollte sich für das Boot noch jeder einen alten Kaffeepott mitbringen, sofern er keine Thermoskanne mit Becher hat!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Ich trink aus der Dose....:q


----------



## lausi97 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich trink aus der Dose....:q



Zum Frühstück schon.......|kopfkrat


----------



## Beppo (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ich habe da z.B. meinen ganz speziellen "Glücksbärchenbecher", der fährt glaube ich schon 20 Jahre mit, hat zwar keinen Henkel mehr, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck zu 100%!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Jupp...
#6



lausi97 schrieb:


> und was am aller wichtigsten ist: nen 1m(ausser Yupii,da reichen 10cm) langes 50er PE Rohr,erleichtert so einiges.....



50 lang, DN 10


Wir pullern immer in eine abgeschnittene Lenor Pulle, riecht dann auch besser wenn noch Reste drin sind (Deckel drauflassen lol)

Weichspülerreste ????

hmm

lg
Beppo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Mario:
Ich habe jeden abend frische Tanks mit im Service Auto.
Ihr könnt dann den gebrauchten Tank gegen einen vollen tauschen.

Ausserdem hat jedes Boot ein 25liter Ersatz/Reserve Tank an Bord


----------



## Beppo (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Matze.. bestmögliche Antwort.

Super Service, ich freue mich riesig auf Dich/Euch.

lg
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke Matze, genau das wollte ich wissen!!!

 Die Tanks wären dann perfekt für des Königs "Droschke" (Pick Up)!!! Dann stinken, die anderen Gefährte nicht so nach "Sprit", da kann man dann das Tackle und die anderen Sachen drauf verteilen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Also ihr braucht ja keine Tanks mit schleppen. 
Das Tank tauschen erledigen wir im Hafen sobald ihr fest gemacht habt. So ist immer alles startklar für die nächste tour


----------



## MS aus G (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Gibt wohl nur ehrliche Leute in Mommark!?! Das ist ja noch besser!!! Auf LL hättest Du glaub ich nicht viel "Vergnügen" die Tanks nachts an Bord zu lassen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Also ihr braucht ja keine Tanks mit schleppen.
> Das Tank tauschen erledigen wir im Hafen sobald ihr fest gemacht habt. So ist immer alles startklar für die nächste tour



Ein Rundumsorglospaket. #6 Ich finde es klasse, wie Du Dich um Deine Gäste sogar im vorwege schon kümmerst. Hat man leider nicht mehr allzuoft. Da freut man sich direkt doppelt auf die Tour. 
Falls Du Freitagabend Zeit hast, bist Du herzlich zum Grillen eingeladen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Müsst ihr denn auf LL auch selber tanken?
Ich hoffe das ich nun 2016 meine Tankstelle bei uns im Hafen aufstellen kann. Dann habe ich eine Diesel und Benzintankstelle mit je 1200 Liter Vorrat in Wurfweite zu meinen Booten


----------



## MS aus G (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja müssen wir!!! 

 Da wir in Bagenkop sind, ist das jetzt nicht soooo schlimm, es sind ungefähr 500m vom Hafen und es ist eine Automatentanke, die hat ja immer geöffnet, und die rechnet gut um ich glaube 1:7,25 oder sogar noch etwas mehr!!! Nur ist es halt etwas Schlepperei, Tank raus, Reservetank raus, tanken und am nächsten Morgen das gleiche Spiel, nur andersrum!!! Allerdings liegt halt unser Haus nur 2min zu Fuss vom Hafen!!!

 Ich hab da nochmal eine andere Frage: Gibt es im AlexandraHaus die Möglichkeit die Fische am Haus zu filetieren??? 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Beim Haus Alexandra leider nicht. Dafür haben wir auf den Booten Edelstahl Schlachtbretter und im Hafen haben wir einen Schlachtplatz installiert, draussen jedoch.

Haus Rævebæk hat einen eigenen Schlachtplatz


----------



## MS aus G (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke Matze, 

 ich habe schonmal ein Jahr weiter gedacht!!! Ist der Platz im Hafen gut beleuchtet? Da ich ja auch im nächsten Jahr im November zum Dorsche ärgern will, hatte ich das Alexandra mal in die engere Wahl genommen, aber!?! Da im November die Tage ja nun schon deutlich kürzer sind, möchte ich nicht auch noch Zeit mit dem filetieren auf dem Boot verlieren!!! An langen Tagen ist das ja ok.

 Das kann ich ja auch alles noch bei Dir vor Ort klären!!! Jetzt hole ich doch ein wenig zu weit aus!!! Aber danke schonmal dafür!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja ist ausreichend beleuchtet. Zeige ich dir wenn du hier bist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

guckst du


----------



## MS aus G (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das sieht doch klasse aus!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke an Matze, das er sich um alles kümmert und auch zum fragen beantworten, die Zeit nimmt. Service ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch besseren Service #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Kein Problem #6

Vom Angler für den Angler eben#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Super Service Matze #6#6......
freuen uns schon (wie du ja sicherlich an diesen ganzen "postings" bemerken kannst ) :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Männers...... merke schon, ihr seit schon "etwas" aufgeregt |supergri

War gestern bei meinem Schlachter des Vertrauens und habe unsere Rippchen vorbestellt (#6)...... Antwort : "Mensch Rolf, willste dich mal wieder satt essen??!!" |bigeyes Sicher, bei 10Kg Rippchen......|rolleyes

Ebend in der "Garage" gewesen...... müssen mal luschern, wer noch Pilker braucht, welche Farben im Moment gehen etc. Habe auch noch welche in 45Gr gebaut, um auch etwas "gefühlvoller" im Flachwasser zu fischen #c. Guckt ihr......
Werde mal ne kleine Auswahl einpacken, falls jemand...... "noch ohne fängigen Köder ist"   . Alles kann ich nicht einpacken...... haben ja nur einen Pickup |supergri

Bild 1 (alles von 50-85Gr für unser Vorhaben dabei)
Bild 2 (die "deutsche Version" in 50Gr für Beppo |supergri(und alle anderen natürlich) )
Bild 3 (ein paar 45Gr Standard-Pilker..... einfach und fängig)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Schöne Pilker. ...

Wenn der Wind es endlich mal wieder zulässt rauszufahren werde ich für euch mal antesten ob die Dorsche schon im flachen Wasser zu finden sind


----------



## bernie (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

... und ich hab früher immer gedacht, ich mache vieel zu vieele, wenn ich mal welche gegossen habe ;-)

Klasse!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Schöne Pilker. ...
> 
> Wenn der Wind es endlich mal wieder zulässt rauszufahren werde ich für euch mal antesten ob die Dorsche schon im flachen Wasser zu finden sind


 
Danke Matze 



bernie schrieb:


> ... und ich hab früher immer gedacht, ich mache vieel zu vieele, wenn ich mal welche gegossen habe ;-)
> 
> Klasse!!


 
Bernie Danke....zuviele gibt's nicht |supergri (glaube ich)


(.... bei uns in der "Selbsthilfegruppe" stellt man sich z.B. so vor: " ...... ich heisse Rolf und baue Pilker" |supergri|supergri)


----------



## Beppo (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Antwort : "Mensch Rolf, willste dich mal wieder satt essen??!



Besser als , "Na Rolf ,zweites Frühstück ?"  

wg Pilker,
Jau supie Rolf, bei meinem Ungeschick das ich manchmal trotz unserer Männergruppe an den Tag lege, wirst Du sicher einen dankbaren Abnehmer in mir haben 

Doitschland pilker,.. goil 

Gestern bin ich ja von Bernie wieder vorgeführt worden.
Von "an der Weser ankommen", bis kurz vor "wir packen zusammen", absolute Beisspause..ich dann so , "come on Petrus, wenigstens nicht Schneider...", Bernie dreht sich um und fängt an einzupacken,da sehe ich er hat einen Biss an seiner Matchrute..kurzer spannender Drill, und als Ergebnis konnte er eine gute 4-5 Pfund Barbe landen..ich hätte bei Petrus wohl detaillierter auf mich hinweisen sollen 

 (Nix schlimm ich freu mich auch wenn andere fangen)

Aber NICHT SO, den ganzen Tag "nölen", und dann auch noch "meinen" Fisch fangen..POPOHAUE gibts 

@Bernie ich hatte nämlich 2 Minuten vor dem Biß noch mal ein paar Maden dorthin geworfen,,dachte die Strömung treibts an meinen Platz  Dummheit muss halt belohnt werden 

Achja ich bin schon sehr gespannt was uns da erwartet.

later
Beppo


----------



## offense80 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Leute Leute, wie ich euch beneide.....hab schon überlegt mich enterben zu lassen um mit zu kommen :q aber das ist jetzt eh zu spät lol....
@Matze: Wahnsinn wie du dich für die Jungs hier ins Zeug legst. Da kannst du sicher sein, das sich das rum spricht. Eine bessere Werbung kann es nicht geben. "Das hätte sich der Kapitän der Antares mal als Vorbild nehmen sollen, dann wären wir sicher auch nochmal zur Boardie Kutter Tour zu ihm gekommen. Aber SO muss er leider auf unsere Astralkörper verzichten"


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Wenn der Wind es endlich mal wieder zulässt rauszufahren


 
 |bigeyes

 Ihr müsstet doch die letzten Tage auch so 4-5 aus Ost gehabt haben; oder ?

 Bis zu welcher Windstärke kann man denn rausfahren ?
 Hat man bei westlicher Richtung ein bißchen 'Windschatten' von der Insel ?


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Schöne Pilker. ...
> 
> Wenn der Wind es endlich mal wieder zulässt rauszufahren werde ich für euch mal antesten ob die Dorsche schon im flachen Wasser zu finden sind




Einfach nur klasse. #6#6#6
So langsam geht's jetzt in die heiße Phase


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja wir haben seit Dienstag Ostwind, teilweise so stark das die Boote im Hafen bleiben mussten. 
Wenn wir Westliche Winde bekommen haben wir prima Landschutz hier das man auch bei 5-6bft raus kann Küstennah.
Aber bei Ostwind wird es ab 4bft sehr ungemütlich.


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke für die schnelle Info, Matze.

Dann kenn ich ja schon 11 Leute, die sich ab kommenden Donnerstag den Windfinder in die Favoriten laden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Braucht ihr nur auf meine Webseite gehen und unter SERVICE | WETTER findet ihr ganz unten die 3 Tage Vorschau von Windfinder für Mommark.


----------



## MS aus G (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Im windyty kann man schon auf den 24. Oktober gucken, das wird zwar zu 99% dann nicht mehr stimmen!!! Aber *noch* soll er gerne Recht behalten!!! Dann ist die Vorfreude größer!!!

 Der sagt doch glatt um 8.00 Uhr, ich schätze mal, das wird unsere Abfahrtszeit werden eine schöne 2 bft aus no!!! Nur bei den Temperaturen könnte er sich ruhig etwas verschätzen!!! Also T-Shirt-Wetter werden wir definitiv nicht haben!!! Da muss schon der dicke Floater oder ähnliches mit!!! Wer etwas empfindlich bei die Hände ist darf auch gerne Handschuhe mit einpacken.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Macht euch nicht verrückt, der Wetterbericht springt zzt täglich hin und her.


----------



## Yupii (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> und was am aller wichtigsten ist: nen 1m(ausser Yupii,da reichen 10cm) langes 50er PE Rohr,erleichtert so einiges.....


Lausigkeit, dass finde ich nicht so lustig,
ich sage ja auch nix zu deinem nach innen wachsenden Pickel:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Lausigkeit, dass finde ich nicht so lustig,
> ich sage ja auch nix zu deinem nach innen wachsenden Pickel:q:q



Oooooooch, watt sinnema empfindlich |pftroest:|pftroest:|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bootsbesatzungen, möglicher Vorschlag :

Boot 1 : Rolf, Coasthunter, JesseJ und ich 
Boot 2 : Mario, bernie, Beppo und Hein 
Boot 3 : Sven, Yupii und Chong 

???????


----------



## Yupii (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bootsbesatzungen, möglicher Vorschlag :
> 
> Boot 1 : Rolf, Coasthunter, JesseJ und ich
> Boot 2 : Mario, bernie, Beppo und Hein
> ...


Bis auf eine Kleinigkeit bin ich einverstanden:
Der abdankende König kommt in undichtes Schlauchi:vik::vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Bootsbesatzungen, möglicher Vorschlag :
> 
> Boot 1 : Rolf, Coasthunter, JesseJ und ich
> Boot 2 : Mario, bernie, Beppo und Hein
> ...



....... hört sich für mich gut an. |rolleyes Ist natürlich nicht "in Stein gemeisselt", sodass man auch noch tauschen und wechseln könnte#c...... kann man ja beim Abendessen am Samstag nochmal ansprechen . 
(Bitte für mich nur eine "angelnde Tätigkeit" auf dem Boot einplanen........ #6. Heisst, wenn nicht unbedingt erforderlich, muss ich da nicht Bootfahren ........) 
Muss mich auch auf's Fischen konzentrieren, daher vertraue ich dem Lausi mal, dass er uns zum Fisch bringt :g


----------



## bernie (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Für MICH ist das so in Ordunung.... da sind die größten Dummschwätzer unter sich 

Fahren würde ich übernehmen, MUSS aber nicht 

Mein Tablet mit den geheimsten Geheimplätzen hab ich immer am Mann. 
Bin fast jede Nacht am suchen und eintragen der "guten" Plätze..... den gesamten Meeresgrund um Mommark hab ich Millimeterweise abgescannt  
.... aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass Matze uns schon die besten/besseren Plätze zeigen wird


----------



## lausi97 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....... hört sich für mich gut an. |rolleyes Ist natürlich nicht "in Stein gemeisselt", sodass man auch noch tauschen und wechseln könnte#c...... kann man ja beim Abendessen am Samstag nochmal ansprechen .
> (Bitte für mich nur eine "angelnde Tätigkeit" auf dem Boot einplanen........ #6. Heisst, wenn nicht unbedingt erforderlich, muss ich da nicht Bootfahren ........)
> Muss mich auch auf's Fischen konzentrieren, daher vertraue ich dem Lausi mal, dass er uns zum Fisch bringt :g



Oha, werde es versuchen......|kopfkrat|supergri, hab mir ja auch was dabei gedacht. 
JesseJ sollte auf ein Boot mit erfahrenen Anglern, Mario als alter LL Angler hat erfahrung  mit Kleinbooten,tja , auch wenn ich jetzt kloppe bekomm, Sven ist nu mal auch nicht gerade der Anfänger im Dorscheln, da wären Yupii und Chong nicht so verkehrt aufgehoben. 
Zumal Uwe durch Norge nu auch Bootfahren |supergri kann. 
So meine Gedanken, aber bequaseln wa dann noch Freitag nach Ankunft.


----------



## Yupii (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Bitte für mich nur eine "angelnde Tätigkeit" auf dem Boot einplanen........ #6. Heisst, wenn nicht unbedingt erforderlich, muss ich da nicht Bootfahren ........)
> Muss mich auch auf's Fischen konzentrieren, daher vertraue ich dem Lausi mal, dass er uns zum Fisch bringt :g



Na, nicht multitaskingfähig|supergri. Ist auch doof, Boot lenken und Schnur enttüddeln und dann noch angeln|bigeyes|bigeyes, nee Rolf, das wäre in deinem hohen Alter auch zu viel für dich:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Na, nicht multitaskingfähig|supergri. Ist auch doof, Boot lenken und Schnur enttüddeln und dann noch angeln|bigeyes|bigeyes, nee Rolf, das wäre in deinem hohen Alter auch zu viel für dich:q:q




 ....hohes Alter.... so so |bigeyes|uhoh:


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Oha, werde es versuchen......|kopfkrat|supergri, hab mir ja auch was dabei gedacht.
> JesseJ sollte auf ein Boot mit erfahrenen Anglern, Mario als alter LL Angler hat erfahrung mit Kleinbooten,tja , auch wenn ich jetzt kloppe bekomm, Sven ist nu mal auch nicht gerade der Anfänger im Dorscheln, da wären Yupii und Chong nicht so verkehrt aufgehoben.
> Zumal Uwe durch Norge nu auch Bootfahren |supergri kann.
> So meine Gedanken, aber bequaseln wa dann noch Freitag nach Ankunft.





 ...ich glaube das bekommen wir da schon hin #c. Aber deine vorläufige "Einteilung" hat schon seinen Sinn.....  |rolleyes|bla:


----------



## MS aus G (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mir ist das egal mit der Einteilung. Kann so stehen bleiben, mit einer kleinen Einschränkung vielleicht. Sollten nicht evtl. die 3 Autofahrer auf unterschiedlichen Booten fahren, dann ist jedes Boot auch an Land mobil, sollte mal was sein, muss dann nicht noch ein Boot mit reinfahren, sollte ein Auto benötigt werden. Ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag und eigentlich auch kein muss, aber evtl. eine kleine Überlegung wert!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Finde den Besatzungs Plan o.k.

Da ich des Boot Fahrens auch mächtig bin , können wir da prima variieren.

later
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Sven ist nu mal auch nicht gerade der Anfänger im Dorscheln....



Das kann ich Dir seit heute unterschreiben #6; noch König Lausi :q

 |sagnix


Ansonsten finde ich die Einteilung auch gut.
Ich bin noch niemals mit so 'nem Ding ( selber ) gefahren, insofern würde ich mich einem erfahrenen Skipper diesbzgl. gerne 'unterordnen'.


----------



## Beppo (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hein , ist garnicht so schwer..und macht Sauspaß.. Nachteil ist, je nach Steuerhaus, wieviel Platz man selber zum Angeln hat Plus, man muss das Boot ständig im Auge behalten.

Jawoll Her Kaleu 


Also lech ruhig mal selbst Hand an min Jung (AUS SITZ Lausi)

cheers 
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*




beppo schrieb:


> hein , ist garnicht so schwer..und macht sauspaß.. Nachteil ist, je nach steuerhaus, wieviel platz man selber zum angeln hat plus, man muss das boot ständig im auge behalten.
> 
> Jawoll her kaleu :d
> 
> ...


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Hein , ist garnicht so schwer..und macht Sauspaß.. Nachteil ist, je nach Steuerhaus, wieviel Platz man selber zum Angeln hat Plus, man muss das Boot ständig im Auge behalten.
> 
> Jawoll Her Kaleu
> 
> ...



Bin ja kein Bangbüx, mit so 'ner Möhre über die Ostsee zu Schreddern; aber das Anfahren der Spots und dann das drüber weg driften lassen, unter Berücksichtigung von Wind + Strömung habe ich halt noch nie gemacht. Insofern würden evtl. die Mitfahrer Hand an mich ( meinen Hals ) legen, wenn ich uns immer dran vorbei drifte.......

Bin halt kein Kaleu #d Nur ein Leu und das auch noch von der falschen Waffengattung :q


----------



## bernie (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Berittene Gebirgsmarine?????


----------



## Skizzza (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Aufteilung ist für mich auch eher nebensächlich. Mit so kleinen Schalen hab ich allerdings auch gar keine Erfahrung bisher. Dafür kann ich ganz gut angeln, das perfekte Gegenstück zu Uwe also |supergri|supergri

Und Thorsten, das mit der Krone kannste dir wohl abschminken. Olaf und ich haben gestern auf der Blauort zusammen mehr und größere Fische gefangen, als bei der Fahrt auf der Antares insgesamt auf dem ganzen Schiff hochkam :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Aufteilung ist für mich auch eher nebensächlich. Mit so kleinen Schalen hab ich allerdings auch gar keine Erfahrung bisher. Dafür kann ich ganz gut angeln, das perfekte Gegenstück zu Uwe also |supergri|supergri
> 
> Und Thorsten, das mit der Krone kannste dir wohl abschminken. Olaf und ich haben gestern auf der Blauort zusammen mehr und größere Fische gefangen, als bei der Fahrt auf der Antares insgesamt auf dem ganzen Schiff hochkam :m


 
 .....Svenni, um deinen Hochmut mal zu "schmälern"´, ist keine Kunst mehr als auf der Antares zu fangen. #c


----------



## Skizzza (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das stimmt auch leider wieder:c
Nagut dann konkretisiere ich das ganze mal. Olaf hatte bestimmt seine 15 Stück in der Kiste und in meiner tummelten sich auch ein paar, eher gesagt 43 Stück bis 70cm. Ein geiler Tag :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch leider wieder:c
> Nagut dann konkretisiere ich das ganze mal. Olaf hatte bestimmt seine 15 Stück in der Kiste und in meiner tummelten sich auch ein paar, eher gesagt 43 Stück bis 70cm. Ein geiler Tag :vik:



Pfffff, Anfänger........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Kleine Schalen|kopfkrat


----------



## Yupii (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Aufteilung ist für mich auch eher nebensächlich. Mit so kleinen Schalen hab ich allerdings auch gar keine Erfahrung bisher. Dafür kann ich ganz gut angeln, das perfekte Gegenstück zu Uwe also |supergri|supergri
> :m


Schön mein Gutster, dann haben Jens und ich ja genug Platz zum Angeln. *Du *wirst dann gut getaped angebunden hinter dem Boot hergezogen:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch leider wieder:c
> Nagut dann konkretisiere ich das ganze mal. Olaf hatte bestimmt seine 15 Stück in der Kiste und in meiner tummelten sich auch ein paar, eher gesagt 43 Stück bis 70cm. Ein geiler Tag :vik:


 
 ....dickes Petri !!!!  #6


----------



## Yupii (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Mit so kleinen Schalen hab ich allerdings auch gar keine Erfahrung bisher.


Hier wird ja auch nicht mit nem Joystick rumgefummelt und per Kamera gefahren. Hier darfst du noch selbst lenken und Gas geben:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Schön mein Gutster, dann haben Jens und ich ja genug Platz zum Angeln. *Du *wirst dann gut getaped angebunden hinter dem Boot hergezogen:q



Manche sollten das lieber mal etwas genauer anschauen, wie er das macht ....#c


----------



## Yupii (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch leider wieder:c
> Nagut dann konkretisiere ich das ganze mal. Olaf hatte bestimmt seine 15 Stück in der Kiste und in meiner tummelten sich auch ein paar, eher gesagt 43 Stück bis 70cm. Ein geiler Tag :vik:


Phh, wie immer Zufall:q
Trotzdem digges Petri#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Das stimmt auch leider wieder:c
> Nagut dann konkretisiere ich das ganze mal. Olaf hatte bestimmt seine 15 Stück in der Kiste und in meiner tummelten sich auch ein paar, eher gesagt 43 Stück bis 70cm. Ein geiler Tag :vik:



.....solltest du solch eine Tagesform beibehalten, muss ich zu hause bescheid geben, damit in der Gefriertruhe genug Platz ist.........:q:q:q


.......noch was, worauf (Farbe? Gummi? Pilker? etc.) habt ihr gefangen? Frage mal, damit alle genug "fängiges Material" für die Tour dabei haben oder sich evtl. noch zulegen müssen #c|rolleyes


----------



## Skizzza (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Matze
Natürlich hast du wunderbare Boote, aber ich bin sonst auf wesentlich größeren Kähnen unterwegs (Nautik). 

Danke Jungs 
Ja das waren ca. 15 Kilo Filet, die da runterkamen. Hab auch viel verschenkt.
Gefangen großteils auf Gummi in orange mit grünem Rücken. Die letzten 3 auf nen Speedy in Heringsdekor.


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> @Matze
> Natürlich hast du wunderbare Boote, aber ich bin sonst auf wesentlich größeren Kähnen unterwegs (Nautik).
> 
> Danke Jungs
> ...




 .......#6 Danke, jetzt sollten alle informiert sein.


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .......noch was, worauf (Farbe? Gummi? Pilker? etc.) habt ihr gefangen? Frage mal, damit alle genug "fängiges Material" für die Tour dabei haben oder sich evtl. noch zulegen müssen #c|rolleyes



Mal eins vorweg....
Wenn jeder mit so viel Gerödel loszieht wie Sven, müssen wir mit 11 Autos fahren |supergri

Aber Dorscheln kann er schon #6

Ich konnte man gerade die Makrelenwertung mit 1:0 für mich entscheiden :vik:

Als ich dachte, daß ich so einen Lucky Punch Königsdorsch an der Strippe hätte; kam ne 60'er / 40'er Dublette hoch #t

War 'ne super Tour, wo so ziemlich alles passte. 
( 1 Windstärke weniger hätte es vielleicht sein dürfen  )


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So Leute, ich hoffe die Sachen sind dann nun rechtzeitig da....

Wie angekündigt, habe ich für Euch 2 DEGA Bootsruten organisiert, hinzu kommt jetzt noch ein JENZI Hoody und ein JENZI Tshirt.

Ich habe mir überlegt diese 4 Sachen am letzten abend bei euch im Ferienhaus einfach zu verlosen. Alle Namen in ein Topf und dann wird ausgelost #6

Freue mich schon drauf #6


----------



## Beppo (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Jau geil , wichteln vor Weihnachten.

Ich gewinne aber meistens Notizblöcke , gelle Bernie ?
Also pack ruhig einen für mich dabei  ..so als "externen Alzhuber Verminderungs Speicher"

@Skizza fettes Petri.

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> So Leute, ich hoffe die Sachen sind dann nun rechtzeitig da....
> 
> Wie angekündigt, habe ich für Euch 2 DEGA Bootsruten organisiert, hinzu kommt jetzt noch ein JENZI Hoody und ein JENZI Tshirt.
> 
> ...



Super Matze, erstklassig !!!!!!

Großer Mist, daß Prinzessin Lillifee nicht mitkommen kann. :c

Sonst hätten wir schon eine Glücksfee für die Ziehung |rolleyes


----------



## MS aus G (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auch von mir natürlich ein dickes, dickes Petri Euch beiden!!!

 Matze, das ist ja der Oberhammer, saugeil!!!

 Ich glaube mal, ich muss noch ein paar Tüten mehr einpacken!!! Wie war das Hein mit dem Optimismus/Pessimismus. Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, das hier dann die ganze Meeresangelelite am Start ist!!!

 Achso, Rolle hab ich mir heute auch mal eine neue zugelegt!!! So was feines hatte ich auch selten mal in den Händen!!! Es ist eine Caldia 2508 geworden. Bin schon gespannt, wie sie sich schlägt auf der Ostsee!!! Das einzige was sie nicht hatten ist meine "geliebte" Fireline gewesen, ist jetzt eine Power Pro (die kostet ja noch mehr als die Fireline) drauf, in 0.15mm. Kennt die Schnur jemand, oder benutzt sie selber??? ich hoffe mal die taugt was!!! 

 Hein und Skizzza, in welchen Tiefen habt ihr ungefähr gefangen, ich schätze jetzt mal, so 12-15m bei den Wassertemperaturen müsste das ungefähr hinkommen, evtl. sogar noch etwas flacher???

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Äähh, also wenn ich das jetzt mal hochrechne, wird mir ganz schwindelig!!! Knapp 30 Dorsche pro Nase, ...., nee das geht nicht, wann soll es denn da Rippchen geben!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Äähh, also wenn ich das jetzt mal hochrechne, wird mir ganz schwindelig!!! Knapp 30 Dorsche pro Nase, ...., nee das geht nicht, wann soll es denn da Rippchen geben!?!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Meine größte Sorge......


----------



## offense80 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Prinzessin Lillifee wird aber, falls es noch eine Tour gibt, wovon ich bei euch Chaoten ausgehe, und sie es rechtzeitig weiß, sämtliche familiären Bündnisse lösen, sich zur Not von einem gelehrten Medizinmann bescheinigen lassen dass es an dem Wochenende eine gesundheitliche Gefahr geben wird falls die Prinzessin nicht die Ruten schwingen darf, und dann dabei sein |supergri

Ich wünsche König Lausi und dem gesamten Hofstaat ein wunderschönes und fischreiches Wochenende #6


----------



## Skizzza (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke Mario!
Die Caldia guck ich mir gern auch mal an, sieht im  Internet schonmal ganz nett aus. Zur Power Pro kann ich nichts sagen,  früher auch Fire und mittlerweile bei der WFT First Eight gelandet,  beste Schnur.
Geangelt haben wir anfangs bei 8-12 Metern, später kurz bei 4-6 und dann nochmal wieder etwas tiefer.

Auf das Essen bin ich nun wirklich sehr gespannt. Das wird ein Schlemmerwochenende sondergleichen habe ich das Gefühl


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hein und Skizzza, in welchen Tiefen habt ihr ungefähr gefangen, ich schätze jetzt mal, so 12-15m bei den Wassertemperaturen müsste das ungefähr hinkommen, evtl. sogar noch etwas flacher???



Mario, 

das ist schwer zu sagen.
Morgens, als ich zum Auto ging ( ~ 04.30 Uhr ) musste ich die Möhre erst mal enteisen. Luft war zwar 2,5 °C., aber Karre war noch dicht gefroren.
Sternenklare Nacht; komplette Windstille.
Bei uns in der Ecke, der erste Frost des Herbstes.
An der Ostsee waren dann morgens nachher so 6-8° C.

Dies mal zu den äußeren Rahmenbedingungen.

Wir sind größtenteils auf dem 'Stoller' rumgeeiert.
Vormittags haben wir ~ 2/3 bis 3/4 der Tagesmenge eingefahren, nachmittags eher mau.
Zwar noch gut; aber wenn man durch den Vormittag ssooooo verwöhnt war...... :g

Sven, korrigiere mich bitte gerne, aber ich würde sagen, daß wir den Vormittag über so bei 10 - 14 mtr. waren.
Nachmittags auch, aber zwischendurch auch mal bei ~ 5 - 8 mtr.
Nachmittags war dann aber keine grosse Differenz mehr bzgl. verschiedener Tiefen zu erkennen. ( fangtechnisch )

( oder Sven hatte bis dahin schon fast alles rausgefangen; was drin war... :g )


----------



## lausi97 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> falls die Prinzessin nicht die Ruten schwingen darf



Na da muss jetzt aber der Ferkelfahnder mal nen Auge drauf werfen............Honeyball  ,der Micha ferkelt


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Na da muss jetzt aber der Ferkelfahnder mal nen Auge drauf werfen............Honyball ,der Micha ferkelt



Lausi #d#d#d,

Honyball...... und das, wo 'SE BIG BOSS' gerade auf'm Honig-Kriegspfad ist.....

Aber Recht hasste : Prinzesschen hat ziemlich rumgeferkelt :m


----------



## lausi97 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Verdammte Worterkennung|rotwerden


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mit Svenni in einem Boot; wäre das Fluch oder Segen ?:q


----------



## lausi97 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Mit Svenni in einem Boot; wäre das Fluch oder Segen ?:q


Der Verlorene..........:m
ersteres.........


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bin hier selten on gewesen......ABER, wenn man Seite 1 kennt, reicht das ja; der Rest besteht doch nur aus Rippchen und Angst, das ihr drei Mitteldeutsche, angelt wie immer |supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Bin hier selten on gewesen......ABER, wenn man Seite 1 kennt, reicht das ja; der Rest besteht doch nur aus Rippchen und Angst, das ihr drei Mitteldeutsche, angelt wie immer |supergri|supergri



Hab dich auch:l


----------



## MS aus G (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab auf der E-Spule mal eine 0,13er draufmachen lassen, die werde ich morgen mal an der Weser testen, wenn sie nicht gefällt hab ich noch eine Füllung Fireline da!!! Sieht bzw. fühlt sich aber sehr gut an sprich, wird sich wohl bei Wasserkontakt nicht "aufplüstern"!!! Das wäre schonmal die Hauptsache!!! 

 Skizzza fischt Du eigentlich mit Monovorfach? Wenn Ihr meine Montage seht, schlagt Ihr eh die Hände über den Kopf zusammen!!! Einfache Schlaufe, Doppelwirbel dran, Blinker, Pilker oder Gummi dran, fertig!!! Ohne Mono, ohne Meereswirbel oder so!!! Alle 2 Tage mal einen Meter abgeschnitten, das war es!!! Mit Beifänger angele ich auch nie. Hab letztes Jahr nicht einen Köder durch Abriss verloren, natürlich auch nicht bei einem Fisch!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr meine Montage seht, schlagt Ihr eh die Hände über den Kopf zusammen!!!


 
 Mario,

 nach Deiner Montage mit Stippe und 0,10'er Fireline schockt mich nichts mehr :q


----------



## Beppo (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Bin ja kein Bangbüx, mit so 'ner Möhre über die Ostsee zu Schreddern; aber das Anfahren der Spots und dann das drüber weg driften lassen, unter Berücksichtigung von Wind + Strömung habe ich halt noch nie gemacht. Insofern würden evtl. die Mitfahrer Hand an mich ( meinen Hals ) legen, wenn ich uns immer dran vorbei drifte.......
> 
> Bin halt kein Kaleu #d Nur ein Leu und das auch noch von der falschen Waffengattung :q



Nö, meinte ich auch nicht so, aber der Käptn Bernie als Navigator und ich als Stuermann dat geit ganz goat.

("Navigator" anklicken..und in Erinnerung schwelgen) ah yea and turn your speakers on 

Da ist so eine innere Verbindung in unseren Köpfen...unsere Mütter hatten bestimmt den gleichen Scheiss im Krieg erlebt lol

anyway ich angel auch lieber gerne und lass andere Steuern.

Wir machen das schon , da bin ich ganz feste von überzeugt.

BALD gehts los..

cheers
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das fahren selber ist nun wirklich überhaupt kein Problem. Da ich sonst immer gefahren bin freue ich mich auch mal auf eine Mitfahrertour!!! Bei den Vorderkajütbooten angele ich z. B. immer direkt vom Fahrersitz aus, und da wir nicht in der Fahrrinne angeln, muss man nicht ständig nach Fähren oder anderen Schiffen ausschau halten. Einzig beim anfahren sollte man darauf achten, das nicht irgendwo etwas lose auf den freien Flächen liegt, Gerätekisten, Kaffeetassen oder ähnliches!!! Ich sagen den Mitfahrern auch immer die Kisten auf den Boden zu stellen, da kann nichts passieren, und das ganze Tackle verteilt sich nicht im ganzen Boot!!! Ansonsten sag ich immer in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Also alles ganz easy!!! Mit der Mittelkajüte ist es natürlich genauso, wobei das Fahren bei schlechterem Wetter bestimmt angenehmer ist, da man im Trockenen sitzt, aber man kann wahrscheinlich nicht aus der Kabine angeln!?!

 Morgen muss ich erstmal zu Arzt, mir was gegen "Angelfieber" verschreiben lassen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Jau , mach Du mal den Stuermann und Bernie navigiert  ich halte mich da komplett zurück.

gegens Angelfieber plane ich Donnerstag loszugehen, 2 tage an der Weser als Schneider, jetzt gehts auf Forelle..n in Ruhe lassen  egal.

lg
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nein, Nein, der Bernie soll schon fahren!!! Das war alles auf LL bezogen, und die Boote sind wirklich super!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mario, wenn Du fährst, könnten wir Dir zwischenzeitlich 1-2 Mono-Vorfächer zusammen tüddeln.......


----------



## MS aus G (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Brauch ich nicht aber, danke!!! Was auf LL funktioniert, sollte auf Als auch funktionieren!!! Mir ist das Mono-Gedöns einfach zu dick!!! Bislang hat es mit reinem Geflecht immer super geklappt, auch die Aussteiger halten sich, meiner Meinung nach, in grenzen!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Fische auch ohne Mono Vorfach...0,10 Geflecht, Wirbel, Gummifisch und dann los. Wenn mal ein Dorsch aussteigt (selten) ist das so, dann hat der Dorsch gewonnen.


----------



## Beppo (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Sach ich ja "Keep it simple", schon aus Altersgründen, je weniger Knoten am Tag, desto besser 

greetz
Beppo


----------



## Yupii (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Bin hier selten on gewesen......ABER, wenn man Seite 1 kennt, reicht das ja; der Rest besteht doch nur aus Rippchen und Angst, das ihr drei Mitteldeutsche, angelt wie immer |supergri|supergri


das aus dem Munde desjenigen, der letztes Mal so abgeka..t hat:q


----------



## bernie (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Könnt ihr mal ein wenig langsamer tippen????

Ich komm hier gar nicht meht hinnerher.....  

@Mario: Glückwunsch zum Traumröllchen :m

Ich hab mir auch noch auf die schnelle eine kleine  ABU besorgt und da hab ich die 15er FL Exeed drauf... das geht schon gut....

Ansonsten NUR NOCH STROFT GTP und für die ganz feine Fischerei GTPS. Kostet zwar einiges, aber das sind Welten zu den anderen Schnüren und die ist leeeeiseeeeee


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Sach ich ja "Keep it simple", schon aus Altersgründen, je weniger Knoten am Tag, desto besser
> 
> greetz
> Beppo



Beppo & Mario,

dann mache ich auf unserem Boot mal den Mono-Vorfach Tannenbaumangler |uhoh:, zum Vergleich.


----------



## MS aus G (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Da würd ich Dir von abraten, oder es wahrscheinlich nicht zu lange zu probieren!!! Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die Dorsche dicht unter Land, ich schätze mal bei 10m und dichter stehen werden, und da ist ein solo geführter Köder, meiner Meinung nach, effektiver!!! Ich bin zwar kein Hellseher, aber bei den Wassertemperaturen, sollte das so sein!!! Matze wird uns ja hoffentlich vorher von seinen Erfahrungen direkt vor Ort berichten können!?! Aber wie heißt es so schön: Versuch macht klug!!! 

 Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre ein hakenloses Gewicht (Pilker ohne Haken oder ein Blei) und dann halt 2 Beifänger oben dran, und ruhig in der Abdrift fischen. Das ist mir aber zu langweilig. Ich muss "Meter" machen auf dem Boot!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

#q Seit über eine Woche kämpfen wir hier vor Ort mit dem Ostwind, ein auslaufen ist zzt. nicht möglich bzw macht null Sinn.
Das gute daran ist, schlechter gehts nicht und ich bin mir sicher ihr bekommt gutes Wetter.

Somit war ich auch fast 2 Wochen nicht auf See, aber ich gehe auch stark davon aus das die Dorsche flach stehen.
Als grobe Orientierung für euch schon mal vorab, fahrt ihr am besten auf das Riff Gammel Poel ins flache Wasser. SEHR viel Struktur dort am Meeresboden und mein Platz Nr. 1 im Herbst/Winter.

Ich hoffe ich komme demnächst raus und kann euch dann evtl. mehr Tipps geben.

LG


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Aber wie heißt es so schön: Versuch macht klug!!!




 Mario,

 das meinte ich auch damit.
 Da die Leos ja manchmal recht divenhaft sind, wollte ich sagen, daß wir anfangs ja etwas 'experimentieren' können, mit verschiedenen Taktiken, um zu sehen, worauf sie gerade Bock haben.
 Getrennt probieren; dann mit richtiger Strategie vereint zuschlagen :g


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Matze, wie tief ( bzw. flach ) ist es dort ~ auf dem Riff ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

3-15m


----------



## MS aus G (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Heute mal Rolle und Schnur getestet, alles bestens!!! Mehr fängt man zwar auch nicht aber 2 Döbel von knapp 40cm blieben hängen, ein paar Bisse noch wollte aber keiner mehr an Land!!! Die "Mülleimer" des Süsswassers fängt sie schon mal, dann sollte es mit den "Mülleimern" des Salzwassers auch klappen!!! Mal schauen, wie sie sich schlägt, wenn der erste Ü80 dranhängt!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie sie sich schlägt, wenn der erste Ü80 dranhängt!!!



Ich komme noch mal auf die Thematik Optimismus/Pessimismus zurück...... |supergri

Spaß beiseite.
Petri für die Döbels + feines Röllchen hast Du Dir da gegönnt #6 Die kommt auch mit dem 'Meter' klar. !!


----------



## Mdeer (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

ach man, jetzt hat's mich komplett angeschissen. Tour mit unseren neu-azubis fällt aus. ganz tolle meldung.. Hätte ich einfach mal auf blauen Dunst bezahlt & dann krank gemacht für die fahrt..

Muss halt die Blauort für 2 Tage herhalten.


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> ach man, jetzt hat's mich komplett angeschissen. Tour mit unseren neu-azubis fällt aus. ganz tolle meldung.. Hätte ich einfach mal auf blauen Dunst bezahlt & dann krank gemacht für die fahrt..
> 
> Muss halt die Blauort für 2 Tage herhalten.


 

Jo, schade, diese Tour ist schon "in Sack und Tüten"................ biste halt beim nächsten Mal dabei, wird bestimmt nicht die letzte Tour #c.


----------



## Mdeer (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Jo, schade, diese Tour ist schon "in Sack und Tüten"................ biste halt beim nächsten Mal dabei, wird bestimmt nicht die letzte Tour #c.




das will ich doch hoffen das es noch ne nächste tour gibt


----------



## MS aus G (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, aber das andere lass mal sein!!! Wegen einer Dorschtour evtl. seinen Job zu verlieren, ist nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache!!! Du wirst noch soooo viele Dorschtouren machen können, aber einen neuen Job zu finden ist nicht so einfach!!!

 Ist ja eigentlich auch etwas paradox!!! Da kauft man sich eine Rolle für 70€ und knallt sich Schnur drauf für zusammen 90€!!! Nach 3-4 Touren hat das Salzwasser dann seine Arbeit verrichtet und die Rollen gingen nur noch schwer, die Bügelfeder war verrostet, oder sonst was!!! Jetzt sollte es mal was, hoffe ich, langlebigeres werden!!! 180€ sind, nach dem ersten Eindruck auch wirklich nicht zu viel!!! Was nur am Anfang eine kleine Umstellung war, ist der doch recht große, für meine Verhältnisse, Schnureinzug!!! Das war ich so noch nicht gewohnt, da ich immer kleinere Rollen verwendet habe. Anfangs habe ich gar keinen Grund gespürt, da ich immer viel zu schnell gedreht habe. Die Übersetzung ist zwar ähnlich, aber halt der Schnureinzug viel größer, so das man die Hälfte der Kurbelumdrehungen machen muss, wie vorher. Das hat man aber sehr schnell raus!!! Ansonsten, auch nach den erst wenigen Würfen, eine tolle Rolle!!! Jetzt muss sie nur noch ihre Langlebigkeit unter Beweis stellen. 

 Wenn wir dann beim "Boardiedorscheln Nr. 10" sind, und sie ist immer noch im Dienst, dann hab ich alles richtig gemacht!!! Wenn nicht,.......naja!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Achso Hein, wir haben es auf LL in 23 Jahren noch geschafft, auf unseren Booten einen zweistelligen ins Boot zu bekommen, unsere schwersten waren alle bei 9,5 Pfund!!! Bei uns ist es nicht üblich die Länge zu messen, sondern das Gewicht. Die dürften dann so bei ca. 80cm liegen. Wäre dann also eine Premiere für mich mit dem Ü80!!! 

 Ich fange eigentlich auch lieber 3 3,5pfünder als einen 10pfünder, aber schön wäre es trotzdem mal!!! Kommt halt leider nicht so häufig vor in dem flachen Wasser, wo wir immer rumangeln, nur irgendwann muss da mal einer rumschwimmen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> #q Seit über eine Woche kämpfen wir hier vor Ort mit dem Ostwind, ein auslaufen ist zzt. nicht möglich bzw macht null Sinn.
> Das gute daran ist, schlechter gehts nicht und ich bin mir sicher ihr bekommt gutes Wetter.
> 
> Somit war ich auch fast 2 Wochen nicht auf See, aber ich gehe auch stark davon aus das die Dorsche flach stehen.
> ...


 
 Matze, das wird noch........ du kennst doch den Spruch: "wenn Engel reisen......" .
 Gammel Poel ist ja auch nur ca.3km Richtung Süden oder? (Lysabild hinter'n Schweinestall lang #6)


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Lausi,
 schau dir schonmal die Gewässerkarte der Gegend an (Kanten, Struktur etc.)......du weisst schon wer Schuld hat, wenn wir "nix" fangen?! :q:q


----------



## bernie (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@All: Falls sich jemand auf seinem Android Phone oder besser Tablet das Gelände unter Wasser anschauen möchte, hätte ich da was 

Weiteres per Mail....


----------



## lausi97 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ski und Rodel gut im Sauerland, 5-10 cm Neuschnee, will mal hoffen das es nächstes Wochenende besser ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja genau Rolf, Richtung Süden.Auf dem Weg dahin gibt es auch paar interessante Stellen die ihr abfischen könnt

Alle Spots sind sowieso auf dem Kartenplotter gespeichert.

Heute wieder Ost 5-6....


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Heute wieder Ost 5-6....



Kann nur besser werden....#6


----------



## lausi97 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ja genau Rolf, Richtung Süden.Auf dem Weg dahin gibt es auch paar interessante Stellen die ihr abfischen könnt
> 
> Alle Spots sind sowieso auf dem Kartenplotter gespeichert.
> 
> Heute wieder Ost 5-6....



Ab Dienstag wird es besser.


----------



## Jesse J (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin!

Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden !
Hochzeit ist nun auch schon ein paar Tage her und ich kann mich nun aufs Angeln konzentrieren#6 .
Ich freu mich schon wie bolle!
Ich muß jetzt aber erst mal schauen was ich noch so benötige .... hoffe ich vergesse nichts!
Wird noch was benötigt?

LG Jörg

Ps: ich gucke nicht immer so


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden !
> Hochzeit ist nun auch schon ein paar Tage her und ich kann mich nun aufs Angeln konzentrieren#6 .
> ...


 
 Glückwunsch nachträglich !!!


----------



## Yupii (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute für euch.


----------



## Yupii (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Ps: ich gucke nicht immer so


Was ging dir denn da gerade durch den Kopf|supergri
Vielleicht : ewig|kopfkrat, bis das der Tod euch scheidet|kopfkrat, Geld nur noch die Hälfte wert|kopfkrat oder vorbei mit Angeln|kopfkrat


----------



## lausi97 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Was ging dir denn da gerade durch den Kopf|supergri
> Vielleicht : ewig|kopfkrat, bis das der Tod euch scheidet|kopfkrat, Geld nur noch die Hälfte wert|kopfkrat oder vorbei mit Angeln|kopfkrat



Schwiegermutter hat ihm gesagt, dass sie sich ne 45er Magnum zugelegt hat  (war bei mir so ):q


----------



## bernie (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Jesse: Ich wette, Du hast einige Bilder, auf denen Du nicht so rüberkommst, als wenn Du auff`m Pott sitzt   ... von daher:#r für Deinen Mut zur Lücke |wavey:

und natürlich |schild-g

@Lausi: die kennt offensichtlich ihre Pappenheimer


----------



## MS aus G (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Von mir natürlich auch noch alles Gute nachträglich!!!

 Du musst nur zusehen, das Du Dein Tackle, einigermaßen zusammen hast, und dann zur richtigen Zeit zum König ins Auto steigst!!!

 Hatte ich schonmal geschrieben: Bettbezug, Kopfkissenbezug und Bettlaken nicht vergessen!!! Ein alter Kaffeepott, oder Thermoskanne!!! Viel Hunger und ein wenig Durst wäre auch nicht schlecht!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Jesse auch von mir "Alles Gute"

@Mario..Samstag und letzten Montag 2 x Schneider unterhalb von Hemeln..

Ausser Bernie, der ja schon von seiner "Barbie" geschrieben hat..ich dachte ich kriege "Ken" ans Band ..nix..

Ich spare mir mein Kontingent bis DK . Basta 

lg
Beppo


----------



## MS aus G (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wenn Ihr Euch nächstes Jahr den 3 Flüsseschein gönnt, machen wir die Weser mal so richtig unsicher!!!

 Ich war vorgestern auch noch in den Buhnen oberhalb. Da gab es auch nicht einen Biss. Nur wieder direkt an der Brücke!!! Warum das so ist kann ich auch nicht sagen, da auch in den Buhnen Kleinfisch am Start war!!! Da muss irgendwas "magisches" sein!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Ps: ich gucke nicht immer so



Das habe ich von der Antares aber anders in Erinnerung 


Jörg, Glückwunsch Euch beiden !

Alles Gute für den gemeinsamen Lebensweg. |smlove2:

Olaf


----------



## Beppo (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Euch nächstes Jahr den 3 Flüsseschein gönnt, machen wir die Weser mal so richtig unsicher!!!
> 
> Ich war vorgestern auch noch in den Buhnen oberhalb. Da gab es auch nicht einen Biss. Nur wieder direkt an der Brücke!!! Warum das so ist kann ich auch nicht sagen, da auch in den Buhnen Kleinfisch am Start war!!! Da muss irgendwas "magisches" sein!?!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Jau, machen wir. Hoffe Bernd kann dann nicht nur an den Wochenenden (können wir ja in DK bequasseln)

Kleinfisch Schwarm mit ca. 150 fingerlangen habe ich auch durchziehen sehen, aber kein Räuber dabei..

Die Brücke bietet nun mal auf ganzer Breite scheinbaren Schutz für die Flossenfreunde, die fühlen sich da sicher, und wissen nicht, dass Du da am Ufer auf sie lauerst 

Ich wurde aber an beiden Tagen durch richtig tolles Wetter und einen immer bunter werdenden Bramwald entlohnt. |bla: |bla:

grüsse
Beppo


----------



## offense80 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch. Alter ist das Bild GEIL :q:q

Von der Situation her würde ich es so sehen das sie wärend des fotografierens zu dir gesagt hat

 "Ach Schatz, jetzt wo wir endlich verheiratet sind, kann ich es dir ja endlich sagen, das ich früher mal ein Mann war"

oder

"Nach der Hochzeit stelle ich dir dann auch meine 5 Kinder aus der ersten Ehe vor....ups, hatte ich das vergessen vorher zu erwähnen"?

oder

"Nein Schatz, das da oben im Baum ist kein Fotograf, das ist mein Papa mit seinem Scharfschützengewehr, falls du doch was anderes vor hattest heute"


Alles nicht ernst gemeint, nur dieser Gesichtsausdruck ist einfach unbezahlbar......ich glaube jeder eurer Gäste wollte genau davon ein Abzug haben.


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

..... heute in einer Woche, wie doch die Zeit vergeht . 

 Und wie nervös einige doch schon sein können auf diese hammergeile Tour !!!!!!!  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## lausi97 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... heute in einer Woche, wie doch die Zeit vergeht .
> 
> Und wie nervös einige doch schon sein können auf diese hammergeile Tour !!!!!!!  :vik::vik::vik:



Jau, und du bist die Ruhe in Person


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jau, und du bist die Ruhe in Person



....... so isses :g

......hab gestern mal "so'n bisschen Tackle" zusammengestellt,..... naja |bigeyes|bigeyes, wenn es so wie laut Vorhersage wird, wird es ein schön Fischen mit Light-Tackle#6


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## Jesse J (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin!

Freut mich das euch das Foto gefällt, dachte auch das ich euch das nicht vorenthalten sollte  .
Ja noch 7 Tage, wenn Gott es will und Lausi mich findet!
Ich stehe bereit!
Bin mal gespannt was alles in deinen Wagen passt König!


lg Jörch


----------



## lausi97 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

nu sind se alle im Keller, Pilker polieren...........|rolleyes

Jörch, sei dir gewiss das da alles "druff pascht"|supergri


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jörch, sei dir gewiss das da alles "druff pascht"|supergri



Hattest Du in der Vergangenheit auch Sven mal mit eingesammelt ?
Wenn nicht, wäre ich vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen :q


----------



## MS aus G (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ist doch ein Pick-Up dann könnt Ihr doch "hochstapeln"!!! Der König nimmt mir das Wort aus dem Mund!!! Haben alle das "Kriegsbeil" begraben, und basteln im Keller am geheimen Geheimköder!!! Ob ich meine "Meppse" doch mal mitnehme!?!

 Wir müssen dann nochmal abklären, wegen Seeringlern!!! Ich nehme auf jeden Fall schonmal 100gr., da ich immer so ein Stück mit auf den Gummiköder ziehe!!! Andersrum sollten 2x100gr./Boot locker ausreichen, das wären dann 600gr.!!! Wie seht Ihr das, da Matze ja einige Tage Vorlauf braucht um welche zu besorgen!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Hattest Du in der Vergangenheit auch Sven mal mit eingesammelt ?
> Wenn nicht, wäre ich vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen :q



Muss ich Dachbox oder Anhänger einplanen? Oder beides? :q


----------



## lausi97 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Muss ich Dachbox oder Anhänger einplanen? Oder beides? :q



Beides......:q,werde wohl auch die 450l Top Box drauf machen, der Pilkerladen muss ja schließlich mit :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Pick-Up dann könnt Ihr doch "hochstapeln"!!! Der König nimmt mir das Wort aus dem Mund!!! Haben alle das "Kriegsbeil" begraben, und basteln im Keller am geheimen Geheimköder!!! Ob ich meine "Meppse" doch mal mitnehme!?!
> 
> Wir müssen dann nochmal abklären, wegen Seeringlern!!! Ich nehme auf jeden Fall schonmal 100gr., da ich immer so ein Stück mit auf den Gummiköder ziehe!!! Andersrum sollten 2x100gr./Boot locker ausreichen, das wären dann 600gr.!!! Wie seht Ihr das, da Matze ja einige Tage Vorlauf braucht um welche zu besorgen!?!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
Moin Mario....... hier hat doch keiner ein "Kriegsbeil" ausgegraben ..... einige von uns kennen sich halt schon etwas länger und "heizen" sich so an
.... ich bringe noch ca. 100 eingesalzene Wattis mit (können ja ausprobiert werden, da ich damit sehr gut fange in der Brandung #6)



lausi97 schrieb:


> Beides......:q,werde wohl auch die 450l Top Box drauf machen, der Pilkerladen muss ja schließlich mit :m


 
Lausi,
ist nur eine Kiste mehr....... da gibt's den "Tour-Pilker", wo sich jeder einen Gratis-Pilker aussuchen kann. |rolleyes
(Und falls sonst noch jemand "Nachschub" oder "Veränderung" bezueglich Farben und Ködergewicht braucht) #c


----------



## lausi97 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann halten wir mal die 600gr Ringler fest. 

Die Box mach ich trotzdem drauf, wenn wa se nicht brauchen kann ich die bei dir lassen.


----------



## Yupii (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



			
				angelnrolfman;4419731
.... ich bringe noch ca. 100 eingesalzene Wattis mit (können ja ausprobiert werden[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Rolf, aber ich bin auf Diät, ich esse keine gesalzenen Würmer:q:q.
> So Mädelz, meine Sachen sind nu schon mal gepackt
> Habe gerade auf meine 3000er Sargus(mit Carbonscheiben gepimpt) ne neue 10er geflochtene Giga-Line aufgespult. Mal sehen, wie sie sich an der Spinne macht.|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Danke Rolf, aber ich bin auf Diät, ich esse keine gesalzenen Würmer:q:q.
> So Mädelz, meine Sachen sind nu schon mal gepackt
> Habe gerade auf meine 3000er Sargus(mit Carbonscheiben gepimpt) ne neue 10er geflochtene Giga-Line aufgespult. Mal sehen, wie sie sich an der Spinne macht.|supergri



Du ,die Gigaline ist aber eigentlich für Fortgeschrittene, mal sehen ob Anfänger da auch mit klarkommen.......:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Was habt Ihr denn ohnehin so an Angeln ( anzahlmässig ) mit ?
 Bei mir sind es 4.


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Danke Rolf, aber ich bin auf Diät, ich esse keine gesalzenen Würmer:q:q.
> 
> *So so Diät also, konnte Heike das auch nicht mehr mit ansehen?!*
> 
> ...


 
.............. Lausi hat es schon kommentiert


----------



## lausi97 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn ohnehin so an Angeln ( anzahlmässig ) mit ?
> Bei mir sind es 4.



Jo, denke so inetwa nehme ich auch mit.


----------



## MS aus G (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf,

das war auch so nicht gemeint!!! Nur da den ganzen Tag niemand geschrieben hat, kam mir das sehr "verdächtig" vor!!!

Bei mir werden es auch 3-4 werden!!! Möchte auf den Booten eigentlich jemand mit 2 Ruten fischen??? Auf LL haben wir einen "Spezialisten", der hat das fast "perfektioniert", bei entsprechender Drift natürlich. Des Öfteren muss er zwar eine Rute "abgeben", da an beiden was dran hängt, aber er macht das nicht schlecht!!! Ich halte da zwar nichts von, aber halt jeder so wie er will!!!

König,

ich würde auch sagen bestell die 600gr. da sollten wir auf jeden Fall sehr gut mit auskommen!!! Ich bringe dann noch für jedes Boot so eine Box mit Deckel mit, frisches Salzwasser dazu, und die Biester halten eine ganze Woche!!! Abends jeden Tag aufgefrischt, das funktioniert!!! Das ist mal ein Tipp für evtl. Brandungsangler!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Rolf,
> 
> das war auch so nicht gemeint!!! Nur da den ganzen Tag niemand geschrieben hat, kam mir das sehr "verdächtig" vor!!!
> 
> ...




Mit 2 Ruten "pilken"?,die spinnen die Ömer........|supergri....


----------



## Beppo (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Schön schön
Ihr denkt an Alles, das mit den Naturködern passt.

@Rolf ..beim Tour Pilker aussuchen stelle ich mich mehrmals an... einmal im Thermoanzuch, einmal in Privatklamotten, und einmal im Schwimmanzuch..

Rolf dann so, "EY Beppo Du hast doch schon einen umsonst Pilker Du hast hier doch grade eben angestanden"
"Ja aber ich hatte doch ne andere Jacke an ...."
(geklauter Gag von C.Kebekus)

Rutten nehm ich nur 2 mit..einmal die gute olle Sportex 2,7m 20-60g und ne etwas stärkere Bootsrute mit 40-180g..aber sensible Spitze..so mag ich das 

Es sei denn man sagt mir 2.1m 5-20g ist nicht zu leicht, (evtl. Am Steg ? )
Dann nähme ich die auch noch mit.

Das mit im Keller rumwuseln stimmt exakt so wie´s euer Durchlocht vermutet haben 

ich habe "restless Beppo"..das geht erst wieder weg, wenn der Köder im Wasser schwimmt, respektive der erste Dorsch am Haken hängt.

grüsse
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Rolf:"Beppo, du nicht, du bist als kleiner Junge in den Pilkertopf gefallen. "


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Oktober 2015)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Rolf,
> 
> das war auch so nicht gemeint!!! Nur da den ganzen Tag niemand geschrieben hat, kam mir das sehr "verdächtig" vor!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


Hab ich auch nicht "ernsthaft" gedacht. Nur müssen die meisten von uns wohl die Liste von der ganzen letzten Woche zu hause abarbeiten  .
Freu mich schon euch endlich mal persönlich kennen zu lernen .


----------



## MS aus G (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Natürlich nicht pilken, aber mit 2 Gummis funktioniert das wohl!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mit 2 Ruten "pilken"?,die spinnen die Ömer........|supergri....


 
 Nun ja, eine 'Tote Mann' Rute reinhängen lassen |rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hoffe das ihr zwischendurch mal einen Livebericht hier reinstellt, das wäre super. Und jetzt tut mir einen Gefallen und fahrt endlich los :q


----------



## Beppo (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Rolf:"Beppo, du nicht, du bist als kleiner Junge in den Pilkertopf gefallen. "



#6 

aber ... ich bin nicht dick 

Bald heisste "Majestix" , dann hast Du nur Angst, dass Dir ein Dorsch ..äh der  Himmel aufn Kopp fällt 



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nun ja, eine 'Tote Mann' Rute reinhängen lassen |rolleyes



Hab ich gestern erst ....



offense80 schrieb:


> Hoffe das ihr zwischendurch mal einen Livebericht hier reinstellt, das wäre super. Und jetzt tut mir einen Gefallen und fahrt endlich los :q



Das Gelache müsstest Du eig. bis Germany hören 

Mir tut schon vor Vorfreude der Kiefer weh.

Sorry falls ich es überlesen habe, hats da WLAN ? (verrückt was man dieserzeit so für Fragen stellt. )

Früher schaute man nach einem Briefkasten...übrigens gibts jetz ne App die dir den Weg zur nächsten Telefonzelle zeigt ... |rolleyes 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir Dich zuhause neidisch machen können....:m

lg
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hoffe das ihr zwischendurch mal einen Livebericht hier reinstellt, das wäre super.


 
 Als ob wir vor lauter Drillen ( äähh Grillen ) für so'n Tünkram Zeit hätten........   #d


----------



## MS aus G (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Also laut Hausbeschreibung haben wir W-lan!!!

 Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Foto-Tröööt, den "ausgeschmückt" mit etwas Text, ich glaub zwar das "sprengt" den Rahmen, aber das wäre bestimmt der absolute "Brüller"!!!

 Mit unseren Tipps können eh nicht viele was anfangen, denn ich glaube mal:

 1. Die meisten haben ihr Zeug schon über den Winter eingemottet!!!

 2. Bei so 11 Charakteren, angelt eh jeder etwas anders!!! Gut dann kann sich halt jemand aus den 11 verschiedenen Angelmethoden, sich seinen Favoriten raussuchen. Ich sehe nämlich schon die Meldungen: Auf´s Möhrchen lief es gut!!! Nein, bei mir aber nicht!!! Der Kopyto xy war der Bringer!!! Nein, Rolf´s xy Pilker hat am besten gefangen,.....!!! Das einzige, was man evtl. von uns "mitnehmen" kann ist: Die Tiefe bei der und der Wassertemperatur, aber mehr auch nicht!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch einen Foto-Tröööt, den "ausgeschmückt" mit etwas Text, ich glaub zwar das "sprengt" den Rahmen, aber das wäre bestimmt der absolute "Brüller"!!!


 
 Mario,

 was meinst Du, was wir nach der Boardietour 3 und Franz' Video für 'nen Youtube-Hype hatten.
 Hunderte von pubertären Fans belagerten über Wochen unsere Häuser und sobald wir uns sehen ließen, kreischten sie nur noch : Nimm nochmal die Rute so in die Hand, wie auf der Antares.

 Ist auf Dauer auch nicht schön


----------



## offense80 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Danke das ich jetzt erstmal den Kaffee vom Bildschirm wischen darf #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Matze,

wenn die Vorhersage stimmt, müsstest Du ja windtechnisch morgen / übermorgen mal für einen Test rausfahren können ?

Laß uns fürs Wochenende aber noch ein paar drin #6


----------



## lausi97 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mario,
> 
> was meinst Du, was wir nach der Boardietour 3 und Franz' Video für 'nen Youtube-Hype hatten.
> Hunderte von pubertären Fans belagerten über Wochen unsere Häuser und sobald wir uns sehen ließen, kreischten sie nur noch : Nimm nochmal die Rute so in die Hand, wie auf der Antares.
> ...



Ist auch heute noch so, da stehen 56 jährige Celler mit Schildern wo draufsteht:"König zeig mir noch einmal wie's geht" oder die älteren Damen die schreien "Lausi ich will.............:l" ,manchmal ist es nicht zum aushalten :q


----------



## bernie (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

... dann muss ich unbedingt die schwarze Augenbinde mitnehmen, ich steh nicht auf berühmt sein 

Ich werde wohl mit 2 Ruten fischen.... eine tote und eine zum zuppeln... macheich bei uns am See auch öfter


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ist auch heute noch so, da stehen 56 jährige Celler mit Schildern wo draufsteht:"König zeig mir noch einmal wie's geht" oder die älteren Damen die schreien "Lausi ich will.............:l" ,manchmal ist es nicht zum aushalten :q


 
.....56 oder 59 Jährige?? |rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> ... dann muss ich unbedingt die schwarze Augenbinde mitnehmen, ich steh nicht auf berühmt sein
> 
> Ich werde wohl mit 2 Ruten fischen.... eine tote und eine zum zuppeln... macheich bei uns am See auch öfter




Was machst du am See beim angeln auch immer??? Dir einen zuppeln?? Oh Gott Bilder aus meinem Kopf


----------



## lausi97 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .....56 oder 59 Jährige?? |rolleyes



|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes..............59


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Was machst du am See beim angeln auch immer??? Dir einen zuppeln??



Unter diesem Aspekt habe ich es noch nicht gesehen.... |kopfkrat


Wobei...... das könnte dieses hier 


bernie schrieb:


> ... dann muss ich unbedingt die schwarze Augenbinde mitnehmen, ich steh nicht auf berühmt sein



etwas verständlicher machen.

|muahah:


----------



## Beppo (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin, komme gerade vom Bowlen, und was muss ich hier lesen ?

Komischen Kram 

@Bernie, dann warst Du ja zumindest schonmal "halb" berühmt..erzähl mal wie es seinerzeit zu der Augenklappe kam |wavey: 

Und das mit dem zuppeln am Wasser das hört mir auf 
Ewig dieses Gezuppele..

greetz
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Moin, komme gerade vom Bowlen,



So, so.....

Wir sind 11 Teilnehmer auf dieser Tour.
Und Du übst also heimlich; wie man mit einem einzigen Wurf 10 Mitstreiter von der Platte putzen kann..... |bigeyes

Das geht jetzt aber deutlich über das zulässige Maß von geheimen Geheimködern drüber hinaus |evil:

Werde ich mal bei der Boardie-Tour eigenen Anti-Doping und Ethik-Kommission thematisieren müssen :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja ich werde am Dienstag ne Testtour machen, denn da dreht der Wind endlich. Wir hatten fast 2 Wochen Ostwind und das gefällt den Dorschen nicht ist meine Erfahrung. Bei westlichen Winden sollte ich 1-2 Dorsche überlisten können


----------



## Beppo (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> So, so.....
> 
> Wir sind 11 Teilnehmer auf dieser Tour.
> Und Du übst also heimlich; wie man mit einem einzigen Wurf 10 Mitstreiter von der Platte putzen kann..... |bigeyes
> ...



STRIKE ! .. nene Hein ich hatte heute soviele 9er Anwürfe (solid 5 solid 10 oder 7) dass immer einer Überbleibt...zumindest bis zum zweiten Wurf 

Ich nehm aber keinen Ball mit, bin ja selber ne Kugel hi  hi 
:vik:

Im wesentlichen stärkt das meinen Mast...äh Drillarm 

jute nacht
Beppo

@Matze viel Erfolg.. und sach den Dorschen, sie brauchen keine Angst zu haben..erst ganz cool (in der Truhe) und dann gibts Nestwärme in Form von heisser Budder ,)


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

....soooo, das "Wichtige" zuerst |rolleyes. Der "Regisseur" des Kamerateams unserer letzten Boardie-Tour (auf der Antares) hat heute Geburtstag#h.

 Thomas,
 alles Gute, viel Glück und Gesundheit 
 |schild-g|schild-g


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Werde ich mal bei der Boardie-Tour eigenen Anti-Doping und Ethik-Kommission thematisieren müssen :m



*Moin Olaf,*
*mit solchen "Kommissionen kannste hier in Deutschland nicht viel erreichen, schau dir mal Fussballbund, FIFA etc. an ......|gr:|evil: (Pack!!!)*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ja ich werde am Dienstag ne Testtour machen, denn da dreht der Wind endlich. Wir hatten fast 2 Wochen Ostwind und das gefällt den Dorschen nicht ist meine Erfahrung. Bei westlichen Winden sollte ich 1-2 Dorsche überlisten können



*Matze,*
*super Idee...... (lässt ja hoffen, wenn sich das Wetter unserern "Angel-Künsten" etwas anpasst* )


----------



## Yupii (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes..............59


Ihr zwei beiden,
so alt wie ihr ausseht, möchtet ihr wohl gerne mal werden:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes..............59



Moin,
gibt Leute, die fühlen sich aber echt immer angesprochen......... :q:q. 
 Wir werden am WE schön was zu "gackern" haben. Endlich mal wieder mit nem Boot raus


----------



## Yupii (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Wir werden am WE schön was zu "gackern" haben. Endlich mal wieder mit nem Boot raus


Wiso, was`n los am Wochenende#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wiso, was`n los am Wochenende#c




 WIESO........... frag deinen Zivi |rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> WIESO........... frag deinen Zivi |rolleyes



ich weiss, *Wieso*, es war mir klar, dass du drauf anspringst:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Sachma Yupii, ist dein Rollator eigentlich zerlegbar? |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich weiss, *Wieso*, es war mir klar, dass du drauf anspringst:q:q


 

 ...........äääääh, ja natürlich. Du hast ja wie immer Recht |bigeyes|rolleyes;+


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Der Windfinder ( im Moment ) für Sa / So sieht ja ganz passabel aus. :g


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Der Windfinder ( im Moment ) für Sa / So sieht ja ganz passabel aus. :g


 

 .......Moin Olaf, das wird schon werden


----------



## Yupii (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Sachma Yupii, ist dein Rollator eigentlich zerlegbar? |supergri


Du bekommst einen von mir um den Hals gewickelt.:q


----------



## Yupii (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...........äääääh, ja natürlich. Du hast ja wie immer Recht |bigeyes|rolleyes;+


Sowieso:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .......Moin Olaf, das wird schon werden



Na logisch....

Als 'teaser' mal ein Foto vom letzten Montag morgen, als Sven und ich zum Üben waren.
Wenn Sven dann noch das Foto vom Nachmittag dran hängt..... :q


----------



## lausi97 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Braucht von euch noch wer nen Floater in Größe M?


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Braucht von euch noch wer nen Floater in Größe M?


 
 Isch 'abe gar keine Floater.

 Aber für M bin ich etwas 'strong' um die Hüfte.


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Braucht von euch noch wer nen Floater in Größe M?




In M?? Da ist ja ne Zwangsjacke gemütlicher


----------



## lausi97 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Jaja ich weiß, hab da vor 5 Jahren noch gut reingepasst, und dann fing Schwiegermutter an für uns zu kochen |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jaja ich weiß, hab da vor 5 Jahren noch gut reingepasst, und dann fing Schwiegermutter an für uns zu kochen |rolleyes|rolleyes




Kenne ich. Bei Muttern ist gut futtern


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jaja ich weiß, hab da vor 5 Jahren noch gut reingepasst, und dann fing Schwiegermutter an für uns zu kochen |rolleyes|rolleyes


 
 Und ich dachte, 'nen guter Hahn wird nicht fett......


----------



## Beppo (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Braucht von euch noch wer nen Floater in Größe M?



Schade ich habe XS ....

lg 
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

....... Ach ja Größe M, das waren noch Zeiten. Hatte ich auch mal und dann kam ich zur Schule:q:q:q:q...... Nee, mal ehrlich. Größe M dat ist doch nix, oder? #c;+


...... ich frag mal im Bekanntenkreis, nur....... so lütte Bekannte , denen ich sowas gönne, hab ich nicht #c, mal schauen|rolleyes


----------



## Jesse J (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin!

Ich würde den wohl mal anprobieren, wobei ich Samstag im Laden welche anhatte und die hatten alle S .
Ich bin zwar nicht der schlankste, aber auch nicht wirklich der größte!

Jesse J


----------



## lausi97 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich bringe den mal mit, der fällt groß aus.


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich würde den wohl mal anprobieren, wobei ich Samstag im Laden welche anhatte und die hatten alle S .
> Ich bin zwar nicht der schlankste, aber auch nicht wirklich der größte!
> ...



Moin Joerch ,

es ist auch wichtig, dass der Floater etwas "Luft" hat. Erstens wegen der Bewegungsfreiheit beim Angeln und auch wegen der "Lüftung", sowie dem Warmhalten...... kein Scheixx, macht ne Menge aus


----------



## Yupii (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jaja ich weiß, hab da vor 5 Jahren noch gut reingepasst, und dann fing Schwiegermutter an für uns zu kochen |rolleyes|rolleyes


Du kleines dickes Kind


----------



## Yupii (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, 'nen guter Hahn wird nicht fett......


*Das* kann er also auch nicht........:vik::vik:


----------



## Jesse J (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Du kleines dickes Kind



 Ja , der Lack ist ab, aber bin ja jetzt Verheiratet, da ist das nicht mehr so schlimm #6


----------



## Yupii (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Ja , der Lack ist ab, aber bin ja jetzt Verheiratet, da ist das nicht mehr so schlimm #6


Ich meinte eigentlich den verlausten König.....


----------



## lausi97 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Du kleines dickes Kind



:q:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Ja , der Lack ist ab, aber bin ja jetzt Verheiratet, da ist das nicht mehr so schlimm #6


 
 Gut erkannt, Jörg #6

 Ich kenne auch keinen Angler, der nach dem Fang noch anfüttert


----------



## MS aus G (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So Takle ist poliert, Haken sind scharf, Messer sind gewetzt, Ruten und Rollen verstaut, Einkaufsliste ist geschrieben, jetzt fehlt nur noch mein neuer Floater in XL. Ich hoffe mal er kommt noch bis Donnerstag!!! Sonst muss ich meinen "Golfanzug" mit den 18 Löchern doch noch mal mitnehmen!!! 

 Bei Euch auch alles klar??? Oder gibt es noch Unklarheiten??? Oder sonstige Fragen??? König: Seeringler bestellt??? 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Jau, Angelgerät ist gepackt, Liste für das restliche Zeug ist geschrieben und wird ab heute abend so langsam abgearbeitet.


----------



## Yupii (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@ Matze:
sind die Schwimmwesten aufblasbar oder sind es Feststoffwesten?


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> .....*Messer sind gewetzt*,...... ......sonstige Fragen???
> Gruß Mario



Mario, nur eine.....

Das *dick gedruckte* bezog sich doch nicht auf meinen gestrigen Kommentar im Fussi-Fred, oder ..... |bigeyes ? :m


----------



## Beppo (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Mario..bringste einen guten Wetzstahl mit ? Dann brauche ich mein Schärfzeug nicht einpacken.

Floater mit Löchern  das sieht beim beiholen schick aus 
Wie auffer Documenta.
Wo haste denn Deinen Neuen bestellt ?

lg
Beppo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Es sind die normalen Rettungswesten an Bord bzw jeder bekommt eine ausgehändigt von mir.

Heute war ich kurz (3 std) mit unserer neuen Arvor auf Probefahrt.Habe im flachen Wasser einige Stellen abgefischt und konnte ein paar Dorsche schon in 6m Wasser erwischen.
Wo sage ich euch dann am Freitag abend wenn die 3 Skipper mit mir Einweisung machen. Ich gehe mal davon aus ( wenn das Wetter passt ) das jeder sein Dorsch schon fangen wird.Plattfisch läuft zzt hervorragend. 

Die 2 DEGA Ruten und die beiden Shirt für euch wurden heute geliefert, also kann es losgehen #6


----------



## lausi97 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@Mario : Jawoll Mon General.........

Matze du verstehst es wirklich uns anzuheizen |supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Es sind die normalen Rettungswesten an Bord bzw jeder bekommt eine ausgehändigt von mir.


Dann bringe ich mir meine aufblasbare mt. Die Feststoffwesten tragen immer so dick auf und man ist im Floater ein wenig unbeweglich


----------



## Yupii (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @Mario : Jawoll Mon General.........
> 
> Matze du verstehst es wirklich uns anzuheizen |supergri|supergri


Du brennst doch sowieso schon wie ein Baum


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Matze du verstehst es wirklich uns anzuheizen |supergri|supergri




 Er spricht doch nur von : jeder seinen Dorsch..... |bigeyes


----------



## lausi97 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> man ist im Floater ein wenig unbeweglich



Du aber auch ohne........|supergri


----------



## MS aus G (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wetzstahl ist ok!!! Der Anzug ist dann eine Kombi aus Watbüx und Jacke, die Watbüx ist ok, aber die Jacke hat schon ein bissl viel hinter sich!!! Aber mit einer Schwimmweste drüber bin ich nicht nass geworden, und gefroren habe ich auch nicht!!! War doch letzte Woche in Kassel, die wollen mir die dann zuschicken!!! Die hatten nur eine in XXL, da hätte ich den Jesse dann noch mit reinnehmen können!!! So schlimm wäre das jetzt zwar nicht, sieht aber halt etwas verloddert aus!!!

 Hein, hab noch gar nicht im Fussi-Fred geguckt!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> da hätte ich den Jesse dann noch mit reinnehmen können!!! So schlimm wäre das jetzt zwar nicht, sieht aber halt etwas verloddert aus!!!
> 
> 
> Meinst Du wegen des Floaters; oder Jörg's Bräutigamblick #c
> ...



PS : *NUR *der HSV !


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So Männers! !
Da ich ja nun die gefühlt 1000 Seiten als stiller Leser verfolgt habe (mitkommen war leider von Anfang an kein Thema für mich... Termine. ..) und die ein oder andere Träne vor Lachen geflossen ist, wünsche ich Euch nun ein DICKES und KRÄFTIGES  PETRI HEIL! !!
Wenn das Wetter seiner Vorhersage treu bleibt, habt ihr Euch ja echt das perfekte WE ausgesucht! !!
Zwei kleine Tips noch von mir.... erstens. .. hört Sven  guuuut zu wenn er was aus dem Angelnähkästchen plaudert! ! Der Jung kann schon ziemlich gut mit seinem Besteck um und weiß was er da tut!!!.. durfte ich mich selbst vor 4 Wochen auf'm Bug der  Blauort von überzeugen! !!.... zweitens. ... wie Matze schon angedeutet hat... wenn ihr über die Bordwand ins Wasser guckt und Grund sehen könnt, seid ihr richtig!! Der Dorsch steht jetzt schon verdammt flach... Also auch ein paar schwere Mefo Blinker mit einpacken!! Schnaps oder wie die Dinger heißen, sollen ganz gut sein!!��
Also, Viel Spaß Männer und Dicke Dorsche wünsche ich Euch!!!
Gruß Daniel


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Daniel,

Danke für deine Unterstützung #6..... jau, der Svenni kann das schon, aber ihm die ganze Zeit zuhören ist auch kein Spass  :q. Ausserdem hat er ja zwei "Lehrlinge" mit im Boot... das passt schon.
Wir sollten wirklich Glück haben mit Wetter und auch Dorsch ? Dass er jetzt schon flach steht hört sich gut an, da man dann mit dem leichten Gerät richtig Spass haben kann #6.
Schade, dass du nicht dabei sein kannst, wir werden bestimmt "Geschichte" schreiben...... |rolleyes

Wir sehen uns


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin Daniel 
und dass Sie alle wieder heil nach hause kommen#h

lg nobbi

Die *A**ngler *B**oard *B**utt *A**ngler

grüßen

Die *Boardie Dorschler vom Kleinboot


*Petri Heil


----------



## Beppo (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

mefo Blinker -- check
Ich habe so viele Geheime Geheimköder eingepackt und gebastelt, ich hab im Keller schon mehrfach im Kreis gegrinst.

Soviel geballtes Wissen auf den Booten.....und ich nach 6 Jahren Meeres-Angelpause..und diese Vorfreude..geil..

Danke an Daniel und Nobbi für die guten Wünsche und Tipps.. ABBA gehen ja den Platten dann auch bald an die Kiemen..dafür auch fettes Petri und viel Spass im Voraus.

cheers
Beppo

@Bernie...lass uns die Westen mitnehmen..is bequemer..hat Hein voll Recht . :l


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Daniel,

danke + schade, daß Du nicht dabei sein kannst. 
Du hättest das 'dreckige Dutzend' gebührend komplettiert :m

Guck mal inne PN.
Vielleicht können wir Skizzza / Blauort Azubis ja doch noch mal einen Nachhilfe-Termin bei Claus auf die Reihe kriegen 

 LG in die Nachbarschaft.

 Olaf


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Moin Daniel,
> 
> danke + schade, daß Du nicht dabei sein kannst.
> Du hättest das 'dreckige Dutzend' gebührend komplettiert :m
> ...



Moin Moin Olaf!!
Jaaaaaaa.... Asche auf mein Haupt!!.... Wir wollten schon lange mal zusammen bei Eggi oder Claus gewesen sein... SORRY!!... Ich bin da aber auch echt nen kleines Schlämpchen :q ... Ich war ja schon ein paar mal los, Allerdings eher spontan, da hab ich voll verplant mich mal bei Dir zu melden!!... Ich gelobe aber hiermit und hochoffiziell unter Zeugen Besserung 
Zumal ich mir eigenlich eh noch vorgenommen habe die Bonuskarte bei Eggi dieses Jahr noch voll zu machen. Das wären dann noch 4 Touren:m 
Claus finde ich zwar auch echt nett, allerdings liebe Ich meinen Bug bei Eggi:vik: ... Allerdings wäre Claus vielleicht ne Option für die "Boardie KUTTER Tour Frühjahr 2016"!!! Die Simone ist für ne große Gruppe schon angenehmer ,da ebenerdig. Und wenn man rechtzeitig anfragt sollte es wohl auch mit nem halben Schiff oder gar ner Vollcharter klappen.
Das kannst Du ja vielleicht mal jetzt am WE in der "Hardcoregruppe" bei 1-8Rippchen besprechen!?!?
Zumal ja doch einige "not Amused" über die Blauort sind.
Da wäre die Simone doch ne echte Alternative... Zumal gerade im Frühjahr wenn der Dorsch flach vor Langholz oder Damp steht, die reine Angelzeit wohl gen 8Std. gehen dürfte...
So, nun aber auch mal genug Off Topic für den Moment!!!:q 

P.S: Olaf... Jetzt am Freitag den 30.10. gehe ich mal auf der Einigkeit fremd um einem Boardie, Anfänger in der Kutterangelei, mal den einen oder anderen Praktischen Ratschlag mit auf dem Weg zu geben|kopfkrat:q ... Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust und/oder Zeit??
Ansonsten ab sofort dann per PN weiter...  
...


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Daniel; jau - lass mal weiter PN'en 

 Olaf


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Daniel
> und dass Sie alle wieder heil nach hause kommen#h
> 
> lg nobbi
> ...


 
Jau Nobbi, Danke! 
Euch gutes Wetter und dickes Petri ......#6


----------



## lausi97 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Olaf!!
> Jaaaaaaa.... Asche auf mein Haupt!!.... Wir wollten schon lange mal zusammen bei Eggi oder Claus gewesen sein... SORRY!!... Ich bin da aber auch echt nen kleines Schlämpchen :q ... Ich war ja schon ein paar mal los, Allerdings eher spontan, da hab ich voll verplant mich mal bei Dir zu melden!!... Ich gelobe aber hiermit und hochoffiziell unter Zeugen Besserung
> Zumal ich mir eigenlich eh noch vorgenommen habe die Bonuskarte bei Eggi dieses Jahr noch voll zu machen. Das wären dann noch 4 Touren:m
> Claus finde ich zwar auch echt nett, allerdings liebe Ich meinen Bug bei Eggi:vik: ... Allerdings wäre Claus vielleicht ne Option für die "Boardie KUTTER Tour Frühjahr 2016"!!! Die Simone ist für ne große Gruppe schon angenehmer ,da ebenerdig. Und wenn man rechtzeitig anfragt sollte es wohl auch mit nem halben Schiff oder gar ner Vollcharter klappen.
> ...



Neneneneeee mein Gutster, nix OT, datt kann man nicht genug erwähnen DAS wir schon noch Boardikuttern/Dorscheln werden.|rolleyes

nobbi, danke, dass das wichtigste!


----------



## Nico27 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auch ich wünsche allen eine gute Fahrt und viel Erfolg! ...aber das wird schon!
Und ich bin schon jetzt gespannt auf eure Berichte in Bild und Ton.
Viiiiel Spaß


----------



## Yupii (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jau, der Svenni kann das schon, aber ihm die ganze Zeit zuhören ist auch kein Spass  :q.


Das wird schon mit Svenni gehen, sonst gibbet halt Panzertape auf seine Sabbelschnute:q


> Ausserdem hat er ja zwei "Lehrlinge" mit im Boot... das passt schon.


oh, sind wir doch zu viert auf dem Boot?


----------



## lausi97 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So wie es imo aussieht, schaffe ich es um 6 Uhr hier abzufahren, so dass ich gegen 10 halb 11 bei Rolf bin. 

Mario, Beppo und Bernie, könntet ihr das auch schaffen?


----------



## MS aus G (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Von mir auch ein dickes Dankeschön, an die ich "Daheimgebliebenen" für die Glückwünsche!!!

 Das mit Abfahrt ist bei mir kein Problem!!!

 Nico,

 ob das mit dem Ton was wird, weis ich nicht, aber "in Bild" wird es auf jeden Fall was geben!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Yupii (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bei Rolf braucht ihr euch ja nicht aufhalten:q:q, also seid ihr etwa 10.34 Uhr bei mir


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So wie es imo aussieht, schaffe ich es um 6 Uhr hier abzufahren, so dass ich gegen 10 halb 11 bei Rolf bin.
> 
> Mario, Beppo und Bernie, könntet ihr das auch schaffen?





MS aus G schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein dickes Dankeschön, an die ich "Daheimgebliebenen" für die Glückwünsche!!!
> 
> Das mit Abfahrt ist bei mir kein Problem!!!
> 
> ...



Ok, 
dann warten wir mal Lausi's Info bezuegl. seiner Abfahrt ab und können dann einen Zeitplan machen.......|rolleyes

Mario, Nico,
so ein paar Bildchen kriegen wir schon zusammen.......|rolleyes, soll ja auch für die Nachwelt festgehalten und publiziert werden......
Yupii,
Pilker etc. werden schon vorher für den Trip verpackt. Wer was braucht, kann sich ja da oben was aussuchen. (Ein "Päckchen" wird aber vorher noch persönlich übergeben..... muss da noch was "gutmachen") Dann sind wir "ruckzuck" auf dem Weg Richtung Westercelle......

Jens wird wohl wie es aussieht, selbst fahren. Bleiben dann telefonisch in Kontakt.........


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Aus norddeutscher Sicht würde ich es dann mal so einschätzen, daß es die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, daß Ihr um 14.00 Uhr in KaKi sein könntet ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aus norddeutscher Sicht würde ich es dann mal so einschätzen, daß es die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, daß Ihr um 14.00 Uhr in KaKi sein könntet ?


 

 ....... sehe ich auch so


----------



## lausi97 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Aus norddeutscher Sicht würde ich es dann mal so einschätzen, daß es die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, daß Ihr um 14.00 Uhr in KaKi sein könntet ?



sollte der Verkehr|rolleyes mitspielen,JA


----------



## MS aus G (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ist beim Hunter, Skizzza und Hein auch alles Roger???

 Vergesst nicht Eure Ladeutensilien für Handy, Foto, Akkus,...!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Skizzza (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bei uns ist auch alles Roger, haben zusätzlich eine Whattsapp-Gruppe zum Austasch. Stand jetzt holt mich Hein um 13.30 ab und wir fahren nach KaKi um dort dann den Hunter/euch zu treffen und umzuladen.


----------



## Yupii (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Jens wird wohl wie es aussieht, selbst fahren.


Keine Ahnung, er hat sich nicht gemeldet. Ist mir dann jetzt auch wurscht.#c


----------



## Yupii (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Bei uns ist auch alles Roger, haben zusätzlich eine Whattsapp-Gruppe zum Austasch. Stand jetzt holt mich Hein um 13.30 ab und wir fahren nach KaKi um dort dann den Hunter/euch zu treffen und umzuladen.


Verlauf dich aber nicht von der Wohnung bis zum Auto:q:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ist echt einmalig, wie sich die einzelnen "Veranstaltungen" untereinander viel Spaß und Glück wünschen....das gibt es nur im Anglerboard glaube ich. Aber das liegt auch an der geilen Truppe, die sich mittlerweile hier gebildet hat. Wenn es so weiter geht, können wir bald wieder einen ganzen Kutter chartern :l


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ist echt einmalig, wie sich die einzelnen "Veranstaltungen" untereinander viel Spaß und Glück wünschen....das gibt es nur im Anglerboard glaube ich. Aber das liegt auch an der geilen Truppe, die sich mittlerweile hier gebildet hat. Wenn es so weiter geht, können wir bald wieder einen ganzen Kutter chartern :l


 
Micha,
das sehe ich auch so..... auch, weil sich die Gruppen untereinander kennen und die Teilnehmer an verschiedenen Veranstaltungen teilnehmen. 
Macht schon Spass .
Ich glaube auch, wenn wir nach dieser Tour einen schönen Bericht liefern, werden wir bestimmt den ein oder anderen potenziellen Mitfahrer restlos überzeugen können und einen Kutter für eine Frühjahrstour voll bekommen.
Aber auch solch ein Event wie jetzt (verlängertes WE in DK und Angeln vom Kleinboot) ist bestimmt nicht die letzte Tour dieser Art. 
Dabei möchte ich nochmal Matze von Mommark Charterboat hervorheben, der uns ein Super-Angebot gemacht hat, sowie auch die von ihm zur Verfügung gestellten Sachpreise für die Verlosung unter den Teilnehmern. 
Super "Rundumsorglospaket" !!!!!   #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Volle Zustimmung, Rolf.
Manche, wie Matze, verstehen es halt, eine win/win Situation draus zu kreieren, andere leider nicht......


PS : Noch ein 'Insider' zu meiner Teilnehmer-PN heute :
Bisher nur Zustimmung aus den bis jetzt erhaltenen Antworten heraus. Machen wir dann so #6


----------



## lausi97 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Micha, ob Norden, Süden, Osten oder Westen, wir ollen Angler sind die besten. :vik:

Rolf, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 

Hein wir machen datt so. 

34Std und nen paar Minuten


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich finde diese "Qlique" hier auch echt klasse! !
Prinzipiell hätte ich auch echt Bock gehabt auf Euch und die Tour!!
 So ins laufende Jahr nen langes WE neben dem eigentlichen Urlaub zu schieben ist in meinem Job eher schwierig! !
Solltet ihr da oben nix andere Aushecken, könnte man sich natürlich auch einfach diese Kombi aus Häuser/ Boote für das dritte Oktober WE 2016 bei Matze wieder "festhalten"
Dann kann  man das direkt in der Urlaubsplanung mit Berücksichtigen!


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Daniel,

das wird dann der neue König sicherlich beschließen |supergri
Auweiah, gibt bestimmt gleich wieder |motz:von Lausi |rolleyes ......

Klar, werden wir da oben sicherlich auch sowas bekackeln.

Wobei das von Dir angesprochene WE auch ( meine ich ) wieder mittig der Herbstferien in SH + HH liegt.

Aber das kriegen wir schon auf'e Reihe.

Ich persönlich wäre erstmal heiß auf so 'ne Boardie-Vollcharter mit'm Dorschkutter, so ab April - wenn die Laichzeit durch ist. 

Olaf


----------



## Arki2k (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri! Ich bin fleissig arbeiten und bin in Gedanken bei euch


----------



## Nico27 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> P.S: Olaf... Jetzt am Freitag den 30.10. gehe ich mal auf der Einigkeit fremd um einem Boardie, Anfänger in der Kutterangelei, mal den einen oder anderen Praktischen Ratschlag mit auf dem Weg zu geben|kopfkrat:q ... Vielleicht hast Du ja Lust und/oder Zeit??
> Ansonsten ab sofort dann per PN weiter...
> ...



Hey... ich überlege morgen auch auf die Einigkeit zu gehen.
Brauche mal etwas Wind und Wasser um die Nase..
...und lernen kann ich bestimmt auch noch was 
Gruß Nico


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ist beim Hunter, Skizzza und Hein auch alles Roger???
> 
> Vergesst nicht Eure Ladeutensilien für Handy, Foto, Akkus,...!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario




Ja alles perfekt. Ihr findet uns um 14:00 Uhr im Moritz am Grabbeltisch


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nico... Ich fahre erst nächste Woche, den 30ten auf der Einigkeit. . SORRY!!

Olaf.... MEIN REDEN mit der KUTTER Tour im April /Mai!!... und genau dafür wäre die Simone perfekt!!... man steht ebenerdig nebeneinander. .. wegen der leicht abgesenkten Kajüte kann man  Bugseits auch sehr gut an der Seite werfen... und wenn der Dorsch im April/Mai in der Ecktownbay steht dürfte der Anfahrtsweg ca 30min bis zum ersten Stop dauern, was dann eine Nettoangelzeit von 8 Stunden bedeutet , da die Simone ja von 7-17Uhr auf See ist!!!...
UND die Simone ist meinem Kenntnisstand nach noch BKT unbelastet!!... kannst das ja jetzt am WE mal thematisieren. .. Ich würde mich auch wieder als Orga Helfer  vom (neuen) König zur Verfügung stellen! !!... hab da schon so ein paar Ideen wie man da wieder ein "Event" draus machen könnten. ...


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Nico... Ich fahre erst nächste Woche, den 30ten auf der Einigkeit. . SORRY!!
> 
> Olaf.... MEIN REDEN mit der KUTTER Tour im April /Mai!!... und genau dafür wäre die Simone perfekt!!... man steht ebenerdig nebeneinander. .. wegen der leicht abgesenkten Kajüte kann man Bugseits auch sehr gut an der Seite werfen... und wenn der Dorsch im April/Mai in der Ecktownbay steht dürfte der Anfahrtsweg ca 30min bis zum ersten Stop dauern, was dann eine Nettoangelzeit von 8 Stunden bedeutet , da die Simone ja von 7-17Uhr auf See ist!!!...
> UND die Simone ist meinem Kenntnisstand nach noch BKT unbelastet!!... kannst das ja jetzt am WE mal thematisieren. .. Ich würde mich auch wieder als Orga Helfer vom (neuen) König zur Verfügung stellen! !!... hab da schon so ein paar Ideen wie man da wieder ein "Event" draus machen könnten. ...



...... das is ma nen Plan Daniel #6

..... muss der neue König die Orga übernehmen???|bigeyes Ok, der jetzige König war aber auch an der Orga beteiligt, muss ich aber auch dazu sagen... hat in einer guten gemeinschaftlichen Projektarbeit gut geklappt. #6

...... ich seh gerade in meiner Signatur|bigeyes, noch 222 Tage bis Heilbutt !!!


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... ich seh gerade in meiner Signatur|bigeyes, noch 222 Tage bis Heilbutt !!!


is ja ekelhaft:q
Gott sei Dank fahre ich vorher schon zum Urlauben nach Norge


----------



## Beppo (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Alles gepackt, Brot hole ich nachher.

bis Morgen
Beppo


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... das is ma nen Plan Daniel #6
> 
> ..... muss der neue König die Orga übernehmen???|bigeyes Ok, der jetzige König war aber auch an der Orga beteiligt, muss ich aber auch dazu sagen... hat in einer guten gemeinschaftlichen Projektarbeit gut geklappt. #6
> 
> ...... ich seh gerade in meiner Signatur|bigeyes, noch 222 Tage bis Heilbutt !!!



Zur Organisation : auch die nächste Tour sollten wir in Gemeinschaftsarbeit planen. 

Wie? Bei mir sind es auch  nur noch 222|supergri

Vermelde, morgen früh um 6 Uhr ist  Abfahrt:vik::vik:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|laola:|laola:


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Zur Organisation : auch die nächste Tour sollten wir in Gemeinschaftsarbeit planen.
> 
> Wie? Bei mir sind es auch nur noch 222|supergri
> 
> Vermelde, morgen früh um 6 Uhr ist Abfahrt:vik::vik:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|laola:|laola:




 Ok, dann sagst du Jesse bescheid?! 

 Mario,
 dann treffen bei uns so 10:00h?


----------



## bernie (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Mario,
> dann treffen bei uns so 10:00h?



|kopfkrat .... schon um 10:00 *BEI DIR Rolf*????

eigentlich wollte Mario hier so um 09:30 sein und dann sind`s nochmal 160 Km...

Beppo kommt nachher hier zu mir und wir stehen dann parat.... jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen: WANN?????

@: Mario????


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> |kopfkrat .... schon um 10:00 *BEI DIR Rolf*????
> 
> eigentlich wollte Mario hier so um 09:30 sein und dann sind`s nochmal 160 Km...



Dann kannste Moritz gegen 14:00 aber vergessen,dann wird`s, wenn`s gut geht, 16:00


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@ Matze:
Machst du bitte mal für Sonntag weniger Wind?|uhoh::q


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Gepackt ist noch garnichts!! Aber beim Schlachter war ich schon und habe das Fleisch abgeholt. 24 Aufbackbrötchen und 6 Kräuterbaquettes habe ich auch schon gekauft. 
Ach ja, ich weiß nicht, ob jemand fürs Frühstück Nutella eingeplant hatte. Deswegen hab ich ein großes Glas geholt. Falls es schon jemand im Gepäck hat, laß ich es Zuhause. 

Im Baumarkt war ich auch und habe 2 Pinkelrohre gekauft. Eins für mich und eins für den kleinen Prinzen vom King Lausi....:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2015)

Coasthunter schrieb:


> Gepackt ist noch garnichts!! Aber beim Schlachter war ich schon und habe das Fleisch abgeholt. 24 Aufbackbrötchen und 6 Kräuterbaquettes habe ich auch schon gekauft.
> Ach ja, ich weiß nicht, ob jemand fürs Frühstück Nutella eingeplant hatte. Deswegen hab ich ein großes Glas geholt. Falls es schon jemand im Gepäck hat, laß ich es Zuhause.
> 
> Im Baumarkt war ich auch und habe 2 Pinkelrohre gekauft. Eins für mich und eins für den kleinen Prinzen vom King Lausi....:q:q:q



......... Wenn das für Lausi man nicht etwas überdimensioniert ist


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



			
				Coasthunter;4422296

Im Baumarkt war ich auch und habe 2 Pinkelrohre gekauft. Eins für mich und eins für den kleinen Prinzen vom King Lausi....:q:q:q[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommen noch zwei Reduzierstücke dran, dann passt es:q:q


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nehmen wir unterwegs noch nen Snack zu uns oder sorgt jeder für sich?


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ......... Wenn das für Lausi man nicht etwas überdimensioniert ist



Kleinere gab es leider nicht. Aber ich dachte, lieber zu groß, als zu klein. :q:q:q Und seine Bootskumpanen, werden bestimmt dankbar sein, das das gelbe geniesele aus der kleinen Spritzdüse professionell ins Meer geleitet wird, falls er mal muss.


----------



## bernie (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So, UPDATE 

Hab grade mit Mario geschnackt: 
Er kommt um halbachte hier zu mich und dann können wir alle Termine terminlich einhalten 

Simmer nich unglaublich fix und flech siebel???!!!!


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Halloooooooooooo, ich lese mit..........|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:|jump:


----------



## bernie (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Nehmen wir unterwegs noch nen Snack zu uns oder sorgt jeder für sich?



ichfassesnich.... immer nur an`s Frexxen denken..... |evil:

Du brauchst doch Platz für die Rippchen am Abend!!!! :q


----------



## MS aus G (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hunter ich bin zwar nur noch ein "UHU", aber hattest Du doch anfangs schon geschrieben, das Du gern ein Nutellatoast isst!!! Wieder eine Position weniger auf dem Einkaufszettel!!!

 Ich/Wir fahren jetzt natürlich auch 2 Stunden früher los, hab ich mit Bernie gerade geklärt!!! Also um 10.00 Uhr dann beim Rolf!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> ichfassesnich.... immer nur an`s Frexxen denken..... |evil:
> 
> Du brauchst doch Platz für die Rippchen am Abend!!!! :q



Dafür angelt er aber auch nicht.....:q


----------



## MS aus G (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Für die Fahrt sollte sich jeder etwas "essbares" mitnehmen, in Kaki gibt's bestimmt auch was zu futtern!!! Oder???

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2015)

MS aus G schrieb:


> Für die Fahrt sollte sich jeder etwas "essbares" mitnehmen, in Kaki gibt's bestimmt auch was zu futtern!!! Oder???
> 
> Gruß Mario


Hi, 
Gegenüber vom Angelladen ist ein Supermarkt mit Imbiss, für die, die es garnicht aushalten. Für mich reicht ne Stulle unterwegs  (die ich von zu hause mit nehme)


----------



## Mdeer (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

so, euch allen viel spaß. Für mich gehts von fr-so mitm Kleinboot von Kiel aus los & Montag mit der Blauort.

Nächstes mal bin ich dann sicher dabei


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Mdeer schrieb:


> so, euch allen viel spaß. Für mich gehts von fr-so mitm Kleinboot von Kiel aus los & Montag mit der Blauort.
> 
> Nächstes mal bin ich dann sicher dabei



Dann merk dir schon mal April 16 vor :q,achso und Danke.


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Oktober 2015)

Yupii schrieb:


> Nehmen wir unterwegs noch nen Snack zu uns oder sorgt jeder für sich?



Das mir keiner die Möbrchen schon unterwegs anknabbert.....


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mdeer, viel Erfolg   !!!


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Das mir keiner die Möbrchen schon unterwegs anknabbert.....


Nee, dann doch lieber das Heringskonzentrat schlürfen


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Für unterwegs, hab ich ja ne große Schüssel Nudelsalat dabei. :q
Ja, ich weiß. Es sollte eigentlich Kartoffelsalat werden. Das hat Frauchen wohl irgendwie falsch verstanden. Beschwerden, gebe ich gerne weiter. :q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Für unterwegs, hab ich ja ne große Schüssel Nudelsalat dabei. :q
> Ja, ich weiß. Es sollte eigentlich Kartoffelsalat werden. Das hat Frauchen wohl irgendwie falsch verstanden. Beschwerden, gebe ich gerne weiter. :q:q


 

..... nix Beschweren,  drück sie mal ganz lieb von uns  und sag Danke.


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Dann merk dir schon mal April 16 vor



Dann gibt's ja bald 'nen neuen Trööt :vik:

Hatte schon Sorge, wie wir sonst unser 'dumm tüch losward' :q:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dann gibt's ja bald 'nen neuen Trööt :vik:
> 
> Hatte schon Sorge, wie wir sonst unser 'dumm tüch losward' :q:q


Moin Moin
ABBA um 22Uhr ist hier Schluß dann geht ihr zu Bett, macht die Augen zu  und kommt zur Ruh.
Einmal werdet ihr noch wach, heissa dann ist Mommark Tach#h


----------



## MS aus G (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So der Edeka hat nach mir den Laden geschlossen!!! Wohl für heute genug verdient!!!

 Ich hab mal so grob naja schon genau überschlagen. Und bin auf eine Summe gekommen von: Für den König 18,20€ und für uns "Biersäufer" 25,10€!!! Allerdings bei 11 Personen, habt Ihr denn mal Rauchzeichen in Richtung Jens/Chong gegeben, oder wie??? Da ist jetzt alles bei bis auf das abendliche Grillgut, den ersten Salat(Danke an Dein Frauchen Hunter) (für die anderen Abende gibt es dann fertigen Salat), Graubrot/Bauernbrot (Danke an Dein Frauchen Beppo), Nutella (hat der Hunter selbtst), den Rest müsste ich beisammen haben!?! Ich mach jetzt keine einzelne Aufzählung und ja Holzkohle ist natürlich auch dabei!!!

 Ich erinnere nochmal an selbstgemachte Marmelade!!! Wer sowas zu Hause hat, ich hab leider keine, bitte ein Glas mitbringen!!!

 Danke an Mdeer, und Dir natürlich auch viel Glück auf Deiner Tour/Kutter!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab'n Glas mit Erdbeere gefunden


----------



## Skizzza (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ein Gläschen Apfelmarmelade kann ich beisteuern


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

....... hab gerade ein Glas Holunder-Trauben Gelee für uns bekommen #6


----------



## Yupii (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Boah, was esst ihr für Sachen|uhoh::q
So Mädelz, jetzt ist auch für mich Feierabend. Bis morgen|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Boah, was esst ihr für Sachen|uhoh::q



Damit werden die Pilker eingeschmiert. Dorsche stehen auf sowas


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... nix Beschweren,  drück sie mal ganz lieb von uns  und sag Danke.



Er soll Sie auch nicht BESCHWEREN....:q


----------



## MS aus G (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Passt doch perfekt!!! Danke schon mal von mir!!!

 Bis Morgen dann auch von mir und träumt von nicht zu großen Dorschen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> So der Edeka hat nach mir den Laden geschlossen!!! Wohl für heute genug verdient!!!
> 
> Ich hab mal so grob naja schon genau überschlagen. Und bin auf eine Summe gekommen von: Für den König 18,20€ und für uns "Biersäufer" 25,10€!!! Allerdings bei 11 Personen, habt Ihr denn mal Rauchzeichen in Richtung Jens/Chong gegeben, oder wie??? Da ist jetzt alles bei bis auf das abendliche Grillgut, den ersten Salat(Danke an Dein Frauchen Hunter) (für die anderen Abende gibt es dann fertigen Salat), Graubrot/Bauernbrot (Danke an Dein Frauchen Beppo), Nutella (hat der Hunter selbtst), den Rest müsste ich beisammen haben!?! Ich mach jetzt keine einzelne Aufzählung und ja Holzkohle ist natürlich auch dabei!!!
> 
> ...



Öhem, nix extrawurst für den Könich, ich bezahl so wie die anderen  (punkt ).


----------



## lausi97 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Damit werden die Pilker eingeschmiert. Dorsche stehen auf sowas



Hein, kennt er ja nix von :q


----------



## Jesse J (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hi

Fang jetzt auch an zu packen ..... War ein wenig stressig und lang auf der Arbeit! 
Habe ich das gerade richtig gelesen , für Bier ist gesorgt?

Falls noch einer son Kohle Dingen für nen taschenofen über hat bitte mitbringen. 
THX


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Habe ich das gerade richtig gelesen , für Bier ist gesorgt?
> 
> ...



Wollte das mal hervorheben. Ist wirklich genug davon am Start?


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Er soll Sie auch nicht BESCHWEREN....:q


 
Upps...... (cool), Andor gib alles !!!!!    #6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Fang jetzt auch an zu packen ..... War ein wenig stressig und lang auf der Arbeit!
> Habe ich das gerade richtig gelesen , für Bier ist gesorgt?
> ...


 

Moin Joerch, 
so'n Tüddelkram hab ich leider nicht (gibt's aber bei Moritz in Kaki)...........  oder stellst dich zu Lausi, da isses "warm"


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich wollt's nicht schreiben......
 Jungvermählt und bei + 10-11° C. 'nen Taschenofen........


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wollte das mal hervorheben. Ist wirklich genug davon am Start?


 
 Ich hab 'ne Flasche Obstler mit dabei.


----------



## Jesse J (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Joerch,
> so'n Tüddelkram hab ich leider nicht (gibt's aber bei Moritz in Kaki)...........  oder stellst dich zu Lausi, da isses "warm"



Stimmt nicht mehr daran gedacht!

Jungvermählt , aber schon 12 Jahre dabei |rolleyes: 
Also bei der gleichen


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Jesse J schrieb:


> Also bei der gleichen


 
 Hast man so gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt.....
 ( falls SIE hier heimlich mitliest )

 :q


----------



## bernie (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Imma schön kuhl bleiben..... Bernie hat mal "so auf Verdacht" ein kleine Palette *nullfünfer* zu den Sachen gestellt, die dann in Mario`s Bulli geladen werden 

Sprich: bei ´ner Rast können wir durchaus mal nebenbei etwas "Durst löschen" spielen ;-)

Beppo und ich haben jetzt 2 Stunden lang Autorennen gefahren (und das Bier auf Genießbarkeit getestet) und nu gemma in`s Bettchen hinein.....

Also dann >> bis MOIN!


----------



## offense80 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So ihr Lieben..... 

ich wünsche euch eine ruhige,entspannte Fahrt, kommt gesund wieder, habt viel Spaß und vor allem schmerzende Arme und Schultern vom drillen und dicke Bäuche vom leckeren Rippchen essen. Und huldigt bitte noch mal meinem König Lausi vor Beginn der Tour, falls es zu einer "Entkrönung" kommen sollte #6


Viiiiel Spaß ihr Wilden


----------



## Coasthunter (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Joerch,
> so'n Tüddelkram hab ich leider nicht (gibt's aber bei Moritz in Kaki)...........  oder stellst dich zu Lausi, da isses "warm"




Wer teilt sich eigentlich das Zimmer mit ihm?????


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wer teilt sich eigentlich das Zimmer mit ihm?????


 
 Eigentlich Prinzessin Lillifee, aber die kommt ja nicht mit #c


----------



## Jesse J (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hallo!!?
Ich nehm dann das Einzelzimmer :vik:#6


----------



## lausi97 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

A.....lö......er:q:q:q

D Day , gleich geht's los :q


----------



## lausi97 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Eigentlich Prinzessin Lillifee, aber die kommt ja nicht mit #c



:c:c:c muß du mir so weh tun..........:q


----------



## offense80 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

UNS mein König....UNS :c:c:c:c:c

Erst verlässt du dein Königsreich für diesen für wahr heldenhaften Feldzug um die Königsehre zu verteidigen, und dann werde ich auch noch so schmerzhaft daran erinnert......oh, mein König....seid ihr noch da? Ich merke gerade, dass ihr den Schlüssel für meinen Keuschheitsgürtel mitgenommen habt und, ääääh naja wie soll ich sagen.....ICH MUSS MAAAAL :c:c:c:c

Viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> A.....lö......er:q:q:q
> 
> D Day , gleich geht's los :q




Jaaaaa.......und mit etwas Glück, werden morgen früh die ersten Dorsche hoch gepumpt #6#6#6

Ich schmeiß gleich das Gerödel in die Karre und mach mich auf den Weg. Dann bis später |wavey:


----------



## Yupii (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich sitze hier und muss warten:c:c:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin 
*matze2004*

sind die Jungs heil eingetrudelt?



Lg nobbi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hallo.
Ja alle gut angekommen bei uns hier in Mommark.
Wird sich sicherlich noch der ein oder andere hier Live melden .

Lg


----------



## lausi97 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Und wie wir angekommen sind.......:q
Zur Zeit sind wir am Umtrunken und  jedemenge Spaß haben :vik::q:vik:


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja ja, alle beisammen. Wir haben gegrillt, fachgesimpelt und konzentrieren uns jetzt aufs wesentliche: Bier und Obstler :q:q
Hammergeile Truppe:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So, die Vorbereitungen für das erste Angeln laufen,Frühstück......:q

Kurzbericht folgt dann....


----------



## offense80 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin aus der Heimat :vik:

Wie sieht es mit den Fangergebnissen nach dem ersten Tag aus....ist der König immer noch König oder gab es einen Putsch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

+++++LIVE TICKER+++++

Der Südwind heute mit 5bft macht es den Jungs heute schwer, ich war kurz draussen vorm Hafen und dort hatten wir über 1kn Drift und das macht es nicht einfacher.

Aber ich glaube die Stimmung bleibt trotz dem Wind gut #h


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin Moin aus der Heimat :vik:
> 
> Wie sieht es mit den Fangergebnissen nach dem ersten Tag aus....ist der König immer noch König oder gab es einen Putsch?



So wie es aussieht, hat Skizza ihn vom Thron gestoßen 



matze2004 schrieb:


> +++++LIVE TICKER+++++
> 
> Der Südwind heute mit 5bft macht es den Jungs heute schwer, ich war kurz draussen vorm Hafen und dort hatten wir über 1kn Drift und das macht es nicht einfacher.
> 
> Aber ich glaube die Stimmung bleibt trotz dem Wind gut #h



Der Wind hat uns heute wirklich übel mitgespielt. Nichtsdestotrotz, haben wir alles gegeben. Die Beute fiel mehr als mager aus. Zum Schluß haben wir dicht unter Land noch ein paar Platten gezogen, mehr ging nicht. Leider soll es morgen nicht besser aussehen. Eher noch nen Tick schlechter. |uhoh:


----------



## lausi97 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

1. Stop, runter, Bämmmmmm, nen schöner und danach noppes, in allen tiefen auf alle farben, nix.

Und Sven is bis jetzt König in Spe, aber noch haben wir einen Tag.


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Der König ist Tod. Lang lebe der König!!


|muahah:|muahah:


Aber wir wollen das Fell nicht verteilen, bevor der Bär erlegt ist. Für morgen ist noch alles offen und jeder hat die Chance, die Krone zu bekommen. #6


----------



## offense80 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

lol, der Svenni....labert seine Mitangler bewusstlos, und kann dann in aller Ruhe seine Dorsche pumpen :q:q

Nee mal im Ernst...Sven hat aber auch echt ein Feeling dafür. Aber noch is der Könich der Könich....und wenn der Könich sacht "Sven, die zählen nich" dann is dat so |supergri


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Warum bloß geistern mir schon seit  Wochen so Wortfetzen wie  "Skizza"... "neuer König"... "in Grund und  Boden angeln" im Kopf rum??? ☺ ☺


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin ihr Spacken
ersteinmal ein Danke an matze2004 für den                                    +++++LIVE TICKER+++++
es gab schon mal einen König Sven in Dynamite so um 986|wavey:
lausi97 bleibt immer noch unser König der Herzen|pftroest:
nehmt das alles nich so ernst mit die König und morgen freue ich mich beim Kaffee auf den LIVE TICKER und vielleicht Bilders.


Lg nobbi


----------



## lausi97 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> lol, der Svenni....labert seine Mitangler bewusstlos, und kann dann in aller Ruhe seine Dorsche pumpen :q:q
> 
> Nee mal im Ernst...Sven hat aber auch echt ein Feeling dafür. Aber noch is der Könich der Könich....und wenn der Könich sacht "Sven, die zählen nich" dann is dat so |supergri



:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja schade das der Wind nicht mitspielt an diesem WE...Aber ich muss sagen eine sehr lustige und nette Truppe und ich freue mich schon auf morgen abend#6


----------



## lausi97 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ich freue mich schon auf morgen abend#6



Also Montag nicht arbeiten........:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Doch....Habe Montag morgen eine Guidingtour...|uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

+++LIVE TICKER+++

Blauer Himmel und Sonne heute in Mommark.Die Jungs sind gegen 8 Uhr Richtung Gammel Poel. Wind aus West mit 3-4bft ist angesagt und ich hoffe das es heute besser klappt mit dem Dorsch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin matze2004
Danke für den+++LIVE TICKER+++heute Morgen beim Kaffee 
Die Spannung wächst#h

Lg an die Boardie Dorschler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Kurz und knapp von mir.
Die Dorsch Fänge waren bescheiden an diesem WE, Plattfisch ein selbstläufer dagegen.
Es war auf jeden Fall eine sehr nette und lustige Truppe

Ein Bericht wird sicher folgen eurer seits#6

Auch hier nochmal an alle vielen Dank für euren Besuch #h#h
Lg


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin 
das liegt an der Natur.
Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, aber jeder Tag ist Angeltag........:m


Lg an die Boardie Dorschler


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hipp Hipp Hurra!!!.... Lang lebe König. ...äh??.... ja??... wer denn nu??...
An wen muss ich denn meine Huldigung richten??.... 
Kommt jetzt alle gut nach Hause Jungs!!!... ich hoffe ihr hattet trotz der Bescheidenen Dorschfänge viel Spaß!?!?!...


----------



## Yupii (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Mädelz, ich bin wieder zuhause.
Leider hatten wir ein unerfreuliches Erlebnis unterwegs:c
Als wir durch Hamburg fuhren, kam mir die Idee, schnell mal zu Hagenbeck zu fahren. Wir wollten ja nur mal kurz zum Elefantengehege..:q
alle weg|kopfkrat
Man erzählte, ein Beppo hätte sie mitgenommen, sogar die uralte Elefantenkuh:vik:
Die wollte er mit Gewalt an den Mann, äähh Svxn bringen:q:q.
Schade, ich hätte die Elefanten gern in Natura gesehen|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Beppo, warum bist du so??|gr:|gr::q:q


----------



## Beppo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

töröööö

ich bin auch wieder bei meinen Lieben

....ich habe den Grauhäuter erstmal in der Garage untergebracht..
Schlafzimmer fiel aus, wegen des Gestanks..Meine Frau sagte daran wird sich das Tier schon gewöhnen..

Gute Nacht
Beppo

PS: ich habe sooo Muskelkater in den Lachmuskeln.


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Alter Falter......

Bin auch gut Zuhause angekommen und habe sogar schon ne Stunde Augenpflege hinter mir. Der Bauch tut zwar vom Lachen noch weh, aber das wird schon. Ich darf halt nicht an die alte Elefantendame denken. Man man man.....warum seid ihr bloß so?


----------



## bernie (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

TACH!

Bin nun auch daheim und hab grob alles untergebracht....
dabei hat es unheimlich KASCHUNKELT ... echt jetzt!! ... |bigeyes DOPPELSCHWÖR  

Mannomann war das eine geile Tour 

Jetzt muss ich erstmal ausruhen und Bärenfa...... äh Tee trinken ;-)

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich noch meine Beschreibung "Auf-dem-Eis-Steher" in "*Fan-der Mutter-Theresa-des-Boardi-Dorschelns*" ändern 
DANKE Mario!


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Zur Klärung des Adelstitels, hätte ich da noch ne Frage. Ist das hier der Königsdorsch???


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich fand die Tour echt supercool.
Super-Gemeinschaft und vor allem ein MATZE, der sich für uns wirklich den A..... aufgerissen hat.
Fänge hätten etwas zahlreicher ausfallen dürfen, aber 'that's fishing'.
Aber für das Drumherum gibt es von mir ein dreifaches Däumchen hoch !


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht. So einen Veranstalter, habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Da passte einfach alles. Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön Matze. #6

Und zum Rest der Truppe: Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt..:q:q
Hat mich sehr gefreut, euch alle mal persönlich kennenzulernen. 


Und übrigens, der frisch vermählte, sieht nur auf seiner Hochzeit so aus. :q:q
Als Beweis, hier mal ein Foto, wenn er gerade nicht am Heiraten ist...:q Glücklich und zufrieden.......


----------



## offense80 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Schön das ihr alle wieder gesund (mit Ausnahme der Lachmuskelzerrungen) wieder da seid. Das war von mir vornherein klar, das es eine Hammer Tour werden musste. Ich kenne diesen wilden Haufen ja schon ein paar Stunden 

Und wie ich gehört habe, ist der König IMMER NOCH "DER KÖNIG" :l:l:l:l

Lausi, deine Forellen werden soooo stolz sein auf dich. Ich deine Prinzessin bin es jetzt schon :q


----------



## offense80 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht. So einen Veranstalter, habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Da passte einfach alles. Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön Matze. #6
> 
> Und zum Rest der Truppe: Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt..:q:q
> Hat mich sehr gefreut, euch alle mal persönlich kennenzulernen.
> ...



Das kommt davon das Angeln ja auch schöner ist als heiraten.....nur etwas teurer :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



offense80 schrieb:


> Und wie ich gehört habe, ist der König IMMER NOCH "DER KÖNIG" :l:l:l:l
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Kommt drauf an, von wem Du die Info hast.


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, von wem Du die Info hast.



Falls Plattfisch auch zählt, ist er es tatsächlich #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin......... ich brauch erstmal etwas Zeit, um das Erlebte zu "verdauen" :q

Vorweg, 
Matze, vielen Dank nochmal für die Super-Orga. Kann und werde ich stets weiter empfehlen #6

Versuche in den nächten Tagen mal das Erlebte in einen Kurzbericht zusammen zu fassen...... . Hoffentlich fällt mir noch alles ein ....... Boote super gut, Häuser echt cool, Verpflegung (böööööörps, sorry) ausreichend und gut........


----------



## MS aus G (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auch von mir nochmal ein *Dankeschön* an diesen "verrückten" Haufen!!!

 Bis auf die Ausbeute, war alles suuuuuuper!!! Ein besonderer Dank von mir geht natürlich auch an Matze!!! So einen tollen Service erlebt man nicht alle Tage!!! Es passt bei Dir wirklich alles, und wie Du dich um Deine Gäste kümmerst ist wirklich aller Ehren wert!!!

 Das ganze Erlebte zu "verdauen" (mann waren die Rippchen lecker und reichlich) fällt nicht so leicht. Es schreit aber förmlich nach einer Wiederholung!?! Mit dann aber etwas weniger Wind und deutlich mehr Dorschen!!! Nicht das wir aus dem "Boardie-Dorscheln" noch ein "Boardie-Plattlern" machen müssen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

:lNatürlich auch Danke an alle Organisatoren, Kaffekocher -Vorbereiter, Lebensretter (Bernie  gute Reaktion hat meine auf den Ar** Faller entschärft..ich geb Dir mal in KaKi ein Füschbrötchen aus  legger )
Und die sind da garnich soo..  (die Bedienung)

Ja , Mario fürs ruhige entspannte Fahren, die netten Diskussionen mit "Ruth" also der Tusse ausm Navi..(OT Mario ..."Die spinnt doch die Alte"....hinterher haben wir sie nur noch Uschi oder Otze genannt)

Mein Bauch tut so scheixxxe weh..ich muss ins Bett ...ich bin so durch , eben wollte ich mir aus Forellenteig einen kleinen Elefan***** kneten..

Jens, danke für die Kopfkirmes 

also nu geh ich wirklich ins Bett...morgen hagelt es Freundschaftsanfragen ..


----------



## lausi97 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

So um 20.30 war der Könich auch daheim, und hab schon den Elefanten gefüttert:c:c|supergri, Dreifachschwör..........:q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Versuche in den nächten Tagen mal das Erlebte in einen Kurzbericht zusammen zu fassen...... . *Hoffentlich fällt mir noch alles ein *


 Wenn nicht Dir, dann uns.​ Und wir haben Fotos |rolleyes
​


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn nicht Dir, dann uns.
> 
> 
> Und wir haben Fotos |rolleyes​


 
Upps....... Fotos?! |rotwerden


----------



## Yupii (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So um 20.30 war der Könich auch daheim, und hab schon den Elefanten gefüttert:c:c|supergri, Dreifachschwör..........:q:q:q


Geht das schon wieder los
Bilder aus`n Kopp


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin,
hier mal das Erlebte so'n bisschen zusammengefasst...... |rolleyes. Bilder hab ich zu hause ...... kommen noch rein 
Solltet ihr Bilder haben, stellt sie bitte mit einem Kommentar ein. (Keine Elefantenbilder bitte!!!!)


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Toller Bericht Rolf #6#6
Hab da noch ein Foto, wo ich wirklich nicht weiß, ob Du an die Elefantendame, die Rippchen oder ans Angeln denkst....:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke....... woran ich gedacht habe? Hm........


----------



## lausi97 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Goiler Bericht Rolf, und Matze's  Service kann man nicht oft genug hervorheben #6


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Der Spaß, steht den Jungs ins Gesicht geschrieben...#6


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Guck mal ganz rechts..n halber Beppo ...und immer noch zu fett

doppelschäm*

Heute hatte ich einen Kulturschock, ich sass mit 2 FRAUEN am Frühstückstisch.

erstmal Bericht lesen..bis denne

EDITH sagt: Super Bericht Rolf´n und danke dass Du mir das Kunsttoasten näher gebracht hast,auch der Rohrschach Test für Waldorfschüler hat mich bezüglich meiner Traumabewältigung wieder ein gutes Stück voran gebracht...zum letzten Satz im Bericht...ICH AUCH


----------



## Jesse J (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin!

Super Bericht mein kleiner dicker Elefant  :m !

Wäre auch dabei, auch bei ähnlichen Fangergebnissen!
Das Frühstück und die Abende waren unbezahlbar GOIL!

lg Jörch


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Rolf,

schön geschrieben.
Als Dank mal ein Foto von Dir, wie Du gerade die Rippchen vor des Nachbars Tölle in Sicherheit bringst


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Leider vom Licht her etwas missglückt , aber hier mal der Pilker-Papst in seinem Element #6

Wir hätten doch 30-40 Stck. davon zum Anfüttern reinschmeißen sollen...... |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Leider vom Licht her etwas missglückt , aber hier mal der Pilker-Papst in seinem Element #6
> 
> Wir hätten doch 30-40 Stck. davon zum Anfüttern reinschmeißen sollen...... |uhoh:|uhoh:




 Moin Hein, Danke ! 

 Ja, wenn's was gebracht hätte........


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Toller Bericht Rolf #6#6
> Hab da noch ein Foto, wo ich wirklich nicht weiß, ob Du an die Elefantendame, die Rippchen oder ans Angeln denkst....:q



Er denkt...

"hmm 10 Piratenschiffe...das rote Hemd, oder  lieber die braune Hose ? !

Tolles  Bild 

und das hier


HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Moin Rolf,
> 
> schön geschrieben.
> Als Dank mal ein Foto von Dir, wie Du gerade die Rippchen vor des Nachbars Tölle in Sicherheit bringst



Der Hund dachte schon ...juhuuh Weihnachten, doch Rolf hat unser HappiHappi mutig und behende verteidigt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hallo Rolf, schöner Bericht #6

Und natürlich freue ich mich über jeden Besuch auf der Messe in Magdeburg wenn einige von euch dort sind.

Jeder kann sich dann ein Mommark Schnaps abholen #6


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

200km fahren für ne Schnalle Pups .. äh Pulle Schnapps ?????

natürlich..ich bin da 
und wenn ich´n näxten Tag ausfalle..

 @Matze ..wir haben Novasol nicht sonderlich schnell gefunden (30min mit 2x fragen)  die Strasse "Porten" kannte unser Navi nicht .. aber war ja eh ne Ausnahme den Zettel selber abzuliefern und wir sind ja schon "groß"

lg
Beppo


----------



## Reppi (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Schön das ihr wohlbehalten zurück gefunden habt !!
Das ausgerechnet IHR beiden an präseniler Bettflucht gelitten habt, wundert mich eigentlich nicht !!:m
Schön das ihr so viel Spass hattet; so gehört das #6
Und das mit dem Fisch zeige ich euch beim nächsten mal !!|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das Novasol Büro sieht man doch schon wenn man über die Große Brücke kommt auf der linken Seite

Aber nach dem Wochenende kann ich die Orientierungsschwierigkeiten nachvollziehen|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Aber nach dem Wochenende kann ich die Orientierungsschwierigkeiten nachvollziehen|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


 
 Matze, mach Dir nichts draus.
 Wenn die ihr Navi so interpretieren, wie Ka-Leu Bernd das Lowrance, wundert mich nichts mehr .......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nachdem ich Mario gesagt habe, dass das nicht eine echte Frau hinnerm Display ist, auf die man auch hören muss, hat er den Mann wieder rausgekehrt und dann gings ja..ich hab gleich gesagt..nicht nach SØnderborg reinfahren..im Ort kannten die Novasol garnicht 

@Matze was heisst denn "SØnderborg C-V" sowas wie Industriegebiet ?

Wie dem auch sei, hat ja geklappt und war auch kein Problem.
Wir haben in KaKi nicht lange aufeinander gewartet, und dann nden Heimweg angetreten. Alles perfekt gelaufen, niemand zu Schaden gekommen...Mütze finde ich noch 

greetz 
Beppo

Elefantenfotos sind ja verboten und :
Dies hat auch noch ein Copyright von Frau D(Kl) umm

*google suche "Elefantendame Susi" , Bilder Suche, erstes Bild oben links vom H.Klum Shooting.*

Susi steht auf "Dirty Talk" , ich als "Anheizer" , bin hinter den riesigen Ohren natürlich gut getarnt..ich arbeite halt gerne im Hintergrund 

@Andor gibts auch Fotos wo ich "voll" drauf bin und nich "halb"    Steilpass, wer verwandelt ?

cyas 
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> Er denkt...
> 
> "hmm 10 Piratenschiffe...das rote Hemd, oder lieber die braune Hose ? !
> 
> ...




 ...... stimmt, der Hund der mich verfolgte ist garnicht auf dem Bild. (Aber Geschmack hatte er... war doch ein "Fuchs"  )


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> @Andor gibts auch Fotos wo ich "voll" drauf bin und nich "halb"    Steilpass, wer verwandelt ?
> 
> cyas
> Beppo



Als Du mit Svenni den Brautpreis verhandelt hast, haben wir aus Pietätsgründen Foto + Film abgestellt. |rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Fisch zeige ich euch beim nächsten mal !!|rolleyes



*Genau Reppi, wie auf der letzten Tour bei Gert...... (ich hau mich wech* |muahah:*)*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Als Du mit Svenni den Brautpreis verhandelt hast, haben wir aus Pietätsgründen Foto + Film abgestellt. |rolleyes



...... Hein, das war aber auch wirklich nötig, denn niemand hätte wohl diesen "Dialekt" verstanden  (Hessisch und Alk...... na ja)


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

"hässlisch" heisst das denn 
und bei den Lattenjupp Festspielen heissts beim letzten Vodka statt Wasser "es ist prachtvoll" anstelle "es ist vollbracht" Kopp zur Seite "Schnitt"

Edit: ich geh mal inn Keller n Dorschmobilé basteln 

Nee geh ja zu den Forellen am Freitach...

@Bernie und , karschunkelt denn Dein Dreier wieder ? mehr Leistung , was ?


----------



## MS aus G (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hein, warum bist´n Du so???

Rolf, wirklich ein toller Bericht!!! Falls der Termin bei mir passen sollte, wäre ich natürlich auch sofort wieder dabei. Es war einfach nur "endgeil"!!! 

Ich kannte ja vor dieser Tour noch niemanden persönlich, sondern nur hier übers Board. Ich kann wirklich jedem nur empfehlen an so einer Veranstaltung mal teilzunehmen. Egal, ob jetzt eine Kuttertour oder Mehrtagestour!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hein, warum bist´n Du so???



Mario, die Frage wirst Du nochmal stellen, wenn ich das 'bewusste' Foto von Dir hier einstelle 


Erstmal noch ein paar allgemeine Impressionen.


----------



## MS aus G (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das, wo ich einen meiner vielen Dorsche gefangen habe???

 Gruß Mario

 PS: Wer schläft der sündigt nicht!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Du hast es nicht anders gewollt, Beppo 
Das was er da in der Hand hält, ist die Bewaffnung für die Nacht


----------



## Skott (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier mal das Erlebte so'n bisschen zusammengefasst...... |rolleyes. Bilder hab ich zu hause ...... kommen noch rein
> Solltet ihr Bilder haben, stellt sie bitte mit einem Kommentar ein. (Keine Elefantenbilder bitte!!!!)



Sehr schöner Bericht Rolf #6

DANKE für's Mitnehmen, wenn ich so die ganzen Meldungen & Beiträge lese, scheint Ihr Euch wirklich gut verstanden zu haben...

...und das ist doch das wichtigste bei so einer Tour, mehr Fang wäre zwar auch schön, aber ich denke, dass man auf diesen zugunsten einer Top-Kameradschaft gerne etwas verzichten kann...#g

Petri & LG

Wolfgang


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht anders gewollt, Beppo
> Das was er da in der Hand hält, ist die Bewaffnung für die Nacht



man beachte den gekonnten fast als professionell zu bezeichnenden "Durchmesser Prüfgriff"

...die Kekse wollte keiner..hatten zu wenig Vol%

hätte sich das nun blechern und kühl angefühlt, so schwarz mit weisser schrift drauf....

 


was kommen da noch für Bilder ?

lg
Beppo


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Matze, mach Dir nichts draus.
> Wenn die ihr Navi so interpretieren, wie Ka-Leu Bernd das Lowrance, wundert mich nichts mehr .......



Wiesoooooooo????
Da war AAAAALES voller Fische!!!!! .... vor allem im Mittewasser


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht anders gewollt, Beppo
> Das was er da in der Hand hält, ist die Bewaffnung für die Nacht



Aaaaalter...hat der ´ne Plautze #d |bigeyes :q


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mario, die Frage wirst Du nochmal stellen, wenn ich das 'bewusste' Foto von Dir hier einstelle



LOS!!! MACH!!!!  
Das ist das Beweisfoto von den extremen Auswirkungen vom Kaschunkeln :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Beppo schrieb:


> was kommen da noch für Bilder ?




Kommt drauf an, was Dir die Nichtveröffentlichung wert ist :m




( und versuch nicht, uns mit Bärenfang willenlos zu machen |sagnix )


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Toller Bericht Rolf #6#6
> Hab da noch ein Foto, wo ich wirklich nicht weiß, ob Du an die Elefantendame, die Rippchen oder ans Angeln denkst....:q



Ich denke mal, vieeeel interesssanter ist es, zu erraten, woran unser Rolf (auch genannt "das schmale Reh") HIER denkt:


PS irgendwie hat der so`nen ausgelutschten, erschöpften Gesichtsausdruck..... warum iss`n der so???? 

PS PS da isser wieder... der halbe Beppo 

PS PS PS Ich hab`s!
Rolf schaut ZUFRIEDEN!


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was Dir die Nichtveröffentlichung wert ist :m
> ( und versuch nicht, uns mit Bärenfang willenlos zu machen |sagnix )



evtl. versucht er es ja mit weiblichen Nachkommen


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> PS PS PS Ich hab`s!
> Rolf schaut ZUFRIEDEN!



Ja, weil er ne Königsglatze streicheln darf :q


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Der Spaß, steht den Jungs ins Gesicht geschrieben...#6


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4424521&postcount=1874

Was steht rechts aussen, ist gelb und halb???? *GGG*


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Skott schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht Rolf #6
> 
> DANKE für's Mitnehmen, wenn ich so die ganzen Meldungen & Beiträge lese, scheint Ihr Euch wirklich gut verstanden zu haben...
> 
> ...


 
Danke Wolfgang, 
ich glaube du sprichst uns allen aus der Seele #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, vieeeel interesssanter ist es, zu erraten, woran unser Rolf (auch genannt "das schmale Reh") HIER denkt:
> 
> 
> PS irgendwie hat der so`nen ausgelutschten, erschöpften Gesichtsausdruck..... warum iss`n der so????
> ...


 
.....Man(n) versucht halt mit allen Mitteln Könich zu bleiben..... |bigeyes


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .....Man(n) versucht halt mit allen Mitteln Könich zu bleiben..... |bigeyes




Was Du aber auch direkt schamlos ausgenutzt hast....oh oh oh. Deswegen der glückselige Gesichtsausdruck #6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

......... Bild 1, die Ausfahrt wird vorbereitet 

..........Bild 2, "Joerch" bevor er eine Pille brauchte |bigeyes

..........Bild 3, der Kapitän mit dem "Respekt" vor den Wellen


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich dreh hier gleich durch


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

....... Bild 1, ab in Richtung Fanggründe 
........Bild 2, einfach nur das geile Wetter :m
........Bild 3, Fahrt Richtung Gammel Poel


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..........Bild 2, "Joerch" bevor er eine Pille brauchte |bigeyes


 
 Die Blaue, von Pfizer |bigeyes ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

........ Rippchen sind Vergangenheit :q, haben wohl geschmeckt :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Leute,.........euer Könich Lausi "himself" |bigeyes|muahah:..........


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Jedes Volk hat *DEN *Könich, den`s verdient ;-)


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .........
> 
> ..........Bild 3, der Kapitän mit den "Respekt" vor den Wellen



Wellen???????? 
Was`n für Wellen?????????
Da war doch gar nix....... LOL


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Wellen????????
> Was`n für Wellen?????????
> Da war doch gar nix....... LOL


 


na und, warum bist'n so? Du hattest ja auch "Anzeige" ohne Fisch........ :q:q


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Du lüchst!!!! 

Ich HATTE Fisch auff`m Schirm!!!! ich schwör!!!! 

Ach was: DOPPELSCHWÖR!


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Du lüchst!!!!
> 
> Ich HATTE Fisch auff`m Schirm!!!! ich schwör!!!!
> 
> Ach was: DOPPELSCHWÖR!


 


....sicher Bernie, sicher ...... haben wir nicht alle manchmal "Anzeige" ? #c:q


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

... und abgesehen davon..... WER bzw. WELCHES Boot hatten die meisten/besten/gutaussehendsden/kämpferischsten/wohlschmeckensden und *meisten *Fische????

HA!

Das mit den meisten Fischen  (vor allem im Mittelwasser) auf dem Echolot!

SO!
...nu kommst DU....

Ich sach nur:
 Echolot lesen und Mannschaften motivieren kann nunmal nicht jeder x-beliebige Kaleu ;-)


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ....sicher Bernie, sicher ...... haben wir nicht alle manchmal "*Anzeige*" ? #c:q



Ich hatte mal eine wegen zu schnell faaahn.... aber da hat bestimmt der Herr Polizei das Gerät nicht beherrscht.... so wie gewisse Boote in Mommark, die deren Kapitäne das Echo nicht richtig lesen/deuten/interpretieren können..... und dann alles auff`n Mond, das Wetter, den Monat, die Jahreszeit oder den Fettgehalt von sauren Gurken schieben ;-)


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> ... und abgesehen davon..... WER bzw. WELCHES Boot hatten die meisten/besten/gutaussehendsden/kämpferischsten/wohlschmeckensden und *meisten *Fische????
> 
> HA!
> 
> ...


 

da hast du natürlich Recht........ und ich glaube deine ganze Besatzung ist da auch stolz auf dich  #6. Allein schon deswegen, sollte man dich zur "linken Hand" des Könichs ernennen :q:q


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hier stehen die Geschichten drin vom Kaleu ...

Onken Olsen ist sein Psoidonühm 

@Hein ... wg. Bestechungsversuch..Du wirst mir immer sympathischer


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

iiihhhhhhhh |bigeyes bloß nich..... |abgelehn ... allein die Vorstellung...... #

[Schüttelmodus AN]
Linke Hand......  boooaaaaa |motz:
[Schüttelmodus AUS]

Dann lieber das lustige Beppo-Spiel spielen..... :#2:


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



> Dann lieber das lustige Beppo-Spiel spielen..... :#2:



Macht AUCH alleine Spass..



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Leute,.........euer Könich Lausi "himself" |bigeyes|muahah:..........



irgendwie erinnert mich das an einen der letzten Auftritte  von Elvis...auch so´n Könich 

wove miihh sssendaaa !!


----------



## lausi97 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Was Du aber auch direkt schamlos ausgenutzt hast....oh oh oh. Deswegen der glückselige Gesichtsausdruck #6#6



Ja, und ich hab immer noch Sodbrennen |uhoh:


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

hups....nu binnich vom Hocker gepurzelt..  und die Schrift auff`m  Monitor ist extrem unleserlich...


----------



## MS aus G (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bernie, dann sag den anderen Boardies bitte genau, was Du auf dem Echo gesehen hast!!! Mit Tiefenangabe, welche Fischart, Wassertemperatur,....!!! Sonst wird hier wieder gewettert, das nichts "produktives" von uns kommt, sondern nur :q#6|kopfkrat:l:c#d:vik:!!! 

 Andersrum sprechen die Bilder und Berichte eigentlich Bände!!! Na gut Beppo spricht manchmal auch ein büschen mehr!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Leute,.........euer Könich Lausi "himself" |bigeyes|muahah:..........



Einen schönen Könich entstellt nix.......:q


----------



## lausi97 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Bernie, dann sag den anderen Boardies bitte genau, was Du auf dem Echo gesehen hast!!! Mit Tiefenangabe, welche Fischart, Wassertemperatur,....!!! Sonst wird hier wieder gewettert, das nichts "produktives" von uns kommt, sondern nur :q#6|kopfkrat:l:c#d:vik:!!!
> 
> Andersrum sprechen die Bilder und Berichte eigentlich Bände!!! Na gut Beppo spricht manchmal auch ein büschen mehr!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Datt war der Demomodus...........|supergri

nen büschen????......|supergri


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Andersrum sprechen die Bilder und Berichte eigentlich Bände!!! Na gut Beppo spricht manchmal auch ein büschen mehr!!!



.... dem ist nix hinzu zu füchen......
ausser:


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Datt war der Demomodus...........|supergri



...möglich wär`s 

Aber DAS zeichnet einen "Guten" Kaleu aus: Aus einer Nichtssagenden Endlosschleife SOVIEL Motivation zu ziehen, das die Mannschaft gar keine andere Möglichkeit hat, als zu F A N G E N !

hier ist ein Zungenrausstreck-Schmailih


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Einen schönen Könich entstellt nix.......:q



Einen schönen Koch auch nicht......

( Mit Ausnahme der Bettwäsche vielleicht...... )


----------



## bernie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

LOOOOL... DARAUF habbich gewartet 

Danke Olaf :X


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

...... Mann, was hatten wir Spass #6


----------



## lausi97 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab mal ne Interessengemeinschaft aufgemacht : Boardi Dorscheln Kleinboot / Kutter


----------



## MS aus G (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

War ja klar!!!

 Das ist aber doch die *schönste* Bettdecke der Welt!!! Da schläft man drinn wie ein Baby!!! Außerdem musste ich ja Kraft tanken, für die vielen dicken Dorsche, die ich Sonntag fangen wollte!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Bernie, dann sag den anderen Boardies bitte genau, was Du auf dem Echo gesehen hast!!! Mit Tiefenangabe, welche Fischart, Wassertemperatur,....!!!



Mal so aus'm Gedächtnis.......

Drift 2,7 kn.
Tiefe ( ungefähr 27 mtr. nicht genau zu erkennen, ob unten nun 2 oder 5 mtr. Dorsche gestapelt stehen, deswegen ca. Angabe )
Temperatur : Luft 14°C. Wasser 12,4°C. Wind 4-5 SSW

Auf 3 mtr. : Heringe ( evtl. Sprotten )
Auf 6 mtr. ; durchziehende Lachse, evtl. Mefos - schwer zu unterscheiden auf'm Echo.

Auf 18 mtr. zieht gerade ein riesiger Köhlerschwarm durch.

Auf 20 mtr. große Einzelfische ( evtl. auch Fliegenschiß auf'm Monitor )


wörtliches Zitat : ENDE   |uhoh:


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Interessengemeinschaft aufgemacht


 
 Nach der Tour wäre wohl eher eine Männerselbsthilfegruppe angebrachter |uhoh:

 Hallo, mein Name ist Rolf und ich baue Pilker ...... 
 Und ich bin der Sven und fürchterlich schreckhaft vor Hunden im Dunkeln 

 usw. und so fort :q


----------



## MS aus G (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Genau so isses Hein, endlich mal was "produktives" mit aktuellen Infos!!!

 Och Menno, ich krieg schon wieder "Bauchweh"!!!

 Könich, sollen doch *alle* was von unserer Tour "abbekommen", und sich richtig schön ärgern, das sie nicht mitgefahren sind!!! Sry, denen, die terminlich nicht konnten!!! Oder stört unsere kleine "Unterhaltung" den Boardfrieden??? Da braucht es keine IG.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Genau so isses Hein, endlich mal was "produktives" mit aktuellen Infos!!!
> 
> Och Menno, ich krieg schon wieder "Bauchweh"!!!
> 
> ...



Nein türlich stört die nicht, aber für die nächsten Touren ist's evtl. besser.Ist ja auch "öffentlich"....


----------



## MS aus G (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke Hein, ist doch ein feines Benutzerbild geworden, oder!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nein türlich stört die nicht, aber für die nächsten Touren ist's evtl. besser.Ist ja auch "öffentlich"....


 
"öffentlich" schon, aber nicht im "Blickfeld"........ so können wir gleich Werbung für eine bevorstehende Kuttertour im Frühjahr machen. #c


----------



## Beppo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Feines Bild Mario..und Du schlummerst so selig.

Meinst Du mit unserem Geschnarche haben wir ein klein wenig Schuld an den letztlich aufgetretenen tektonischen Verschiebungen ?

@Hein...Grosses Kino mit dem zitierten Logbucheintrag...

BCMS -- Bernies Crew Motivation Systems..oder eben Demomodus 

Ich kagg mir hier ein.


@Mario..ich sprech nicht viel ...ich denke nur nicht vorm Sprechen...

grüssle
Beppo der halbgelbe
aber das geht schon in Dortmund.


----------



## Beppo (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wo isn der Svenni überhaupt ?...

Würde mich mal interessieren wie am Montag und Dienstag gefangen wurde...falls da noch wer da war.

so nun gehe ich aber wirklich schlafen.

nacht
Beppo


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin ihr Helden,

 nächste Woche Sonntag sind der Könich und ich auf der Messe in Magdeburg. Ist noch wer von euch da?|kopfkrat


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin ihr Helden,
> 
> nächste Woche Sonntag sind der Könich und ich auf der Messe in Magdeburg. Ist noch wer von euch da?|kopfkrat



Ich glaube Beppo 

Hatte gestern Abend noch nen Alptraum, Benjamin Blümchen mit meiner Nichte hören #d#d|uhoh::q


----------



## Yupii (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Aufhöhren:q:q:q:q
Mir tut schon wieder alles weh


----------



## bernie (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin ihr Helden,
> 
> nächste Woche Sonntag sind der Könich und ich auf der Messe in Magdeburg. Ist noch wer von euch da?|kopfkrat



Ich bin ja nun wieder jede Woche dort zum malochen.... das reicht, ich muss ja auch mal im eigenen Bettchen schlafen


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Soll ich euch mal was verraten? Ich bin vom 18.03.-21.03. in Mommark zum Dorsche ärgern....:q:q:q
Armer Matze, die nächste Horde bekloppter kommt zu Dir :q:q


----------



## Beppo (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Beppo
> 
> Hatte gestern Abend noch nen Alptraum, Benjamin Blümchen mit meiner Nichte hören #d#d|uhoh::q



Ich hoffe Du konntest angemessen ernst bleiben, weil ...normalerweise ist Benjamin ja nich sooo lustig 

Ich komme aus religiösen Gründen...

wegen des Mess(e)weins

Suche nur noch nen Fahrer 
Nee KP was so anliegt aber mögeln vöcht ich schon gern.  

@Bernie...ruf misch an .. 

Und Andor muss kommen, den "Messesong" trällern

Dicke T**** Kartoffelsalat...

Tight pants,, erm lines

Beppo

@Andor..wg gleichzeitigem Tippen...is da noch Platz, oder ne Familienveranstaltung ?
geschlossene träfe für mich ja auch zu DOPPELLOL


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Soll ich euch mal was verraten? Ich bin vom 18.03.-21.03. in Mommark zum Dorsche ärgern....:q:q:q
> Armer Matze, die nächste Horde bekloppter kommt zu Dir :q:q



|motz:|motz:|motz:|motz::c:c:q:q


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das wird ein Kurztrip, für mich und meine Norgecrew. September 2016 ist ja noch sooo lange hin, das wir vorher unbedingt nochmal Seeluft schnappen wollen. :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

..... wir sollten dann für April 2016 (?) o.ä. schonmal ne Boardie-Kuttertour in's Auge fassen??#c

 Die Tour zu Matze im nächsten Jahr steht wohl, nur das Datum müssen wir noch aushecken..... |rolleyes. Da sollten wir nochmal über die Anzahl der Mitfahrer reden, da wir wohl höchsten 12 Männers sein sollten, um zusammen in einem Haus zu speisen, "fachsimpeln" etc. etc. 
 Bernie hatte da oben auch schon mal "Bedenken" angemeldet, wenn wir mit einer grösseren Truppe da hochfahren wollen.....  stimmt's Bernie? #c|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

3 Häuser, 3 ARVOR Boote....so könntet ihr eure Gruppe auf 14, max 16 Peronen erweitern....auf die anderen Nachbar Häuser habe ich auch Zugriff.

LG


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> 3 Häuser, 3 ARVOR Boote....so könntet ihr eure Gruppe auf 14, max 16 Peronen erweitern....auf die anderen Nachbar Häuser habe ich auch Zugriff.
> 
> LG


 
 Matze, das is mal nen Plan........ Super!!! Danke. #6

 Damit können wir dann gut planen .........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nur rechtzeitig dann, denn die Arvor Boote werden teilweise bis zu 1,5 Jahre vorher gebucht...evtl könnt ihr mal übelegen ob ihr das in die erste November Woche legen möchtet.
Erfahrungsgemäß Wasser deutlich kälter, Dorsch mehr in Fresslaune (so wie ihr ca.  )


----------



## MS aus G (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das war ja von der Logistik her auch optimal. Beide Häuser nebeneinander und 11 Mann an einem Tisch!!! Die Boote sind mit 4 Mann/pro Boot auch optimal besetzt!!! Schlaftechnisch war auch alles top (wie man sieht!!!). 

 Ob Matze dann seine ganze Flotte für "nur" 2 Tage "hergibt" wäre auch abzuklären. Evtl. hat Matze da aber noch einen ganzen Hof/großes Haus oder so für mehr Personen!?!

 Gruß Mario

 PS: Mein Terminvorschlag wäre der 28.-31. Oktober, dann würde ich auch den Winterzeitweckdienst wieder übernehmen!!! Sry nochmal dafür!!!


----------



## MS aus G (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Da war der Matze wohl etwas schneller!!! Da sieht man mal wieder sein "Gespür" für seine Gäste, danke Matze! Top!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ..... wir sollten dann für April 2016 (?) o.ä. schonmal ne Boardie-Kuttertour in's Auge fassen??#c



Mädels,

ich finde, hier werden gerade einige Sachen etwas durch einander gewürfelt |kopfkrat

Sollen wir nicht einfach einen neuen Trööt für die Frühjahrstour ( Tagestour mit Kutter ) eröffnen ?

Und ein 2016'er Kleinboot-Dorscheln dann hier belassen oder in der neuen IG, oder, oder, oder ?

Just my 2 Pence.

HB

( Offtopic : Rolf - hat geklappt :g )


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Nur rechtzeitig dann, denn die Arvor Boote werden teilweise bis zu 1,5 Jahre vorher gebucht...evtl könnt ihr mal übelegen ob ihr das in die erste November Woche legen möchtet.
> Erfahrungsgemäß Wasser deutlich kälter, Dorsch mehr in Fresslaune (so wie ihr ca.  )




 ..... das werden wir mal angehen müssen, Danke Matze. ... auch so in Fresslaune, Oh Mann ,das wäre ja was.......

 Leute,
 macht euch mal ein paar Minuten diesbezueglich Gedanken.  Die Selbstständigen wie Mario und Lausi sollten mal das Saisongeschäft checken|kopfkrat. Ich weiss, ist noch hin....

 Vorschlag von Matze: 1. Wochenende im November (Anreise 4.11. - Abreise 7.11.2016)

 Vorschlag von Mario: letzte WE im Oktober (Anreise 28.10. Abreise 31.10.2016)

 Na mal hören lassen hier........


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Mädels,
> 
> ich finde, hier werden gerade einige Sachen etwas durch einander gewürfelt |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
 Moin Olaf, 
 da haste Recht........ wollte den Könich nur mal "anschubsen", um einen *"April 2016-Kuttertour-Trööt" *aufzumachen. 
 Dann haben wir das separat #6und können hier die Mommark Tour "abhandeln" |rolleyes|bla:

 (OT- Cool |supergri)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich muss aber sehen wann 2016 die Messe in Magdeburg ist.
Sollte die am gleichen WE sein, müsstet ihr euch wieder auf ende oktober einigen.
Sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ich muss aber sehen wann 2016 die Messe in Magdeburg ist.
> Sollte die am gleichen WE sein, müsstet ihr euch wieder auf ende oktober einigen.
> Sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen


 
kein Ding, bekommen wir schon hin


----------



## bernie (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .
> Bernie hatte da oben auch schon mal "Bedenken" angemeldet, wenn wir mit einer grösseren Truppe da hochfahren wollen.....  stimmt's Bernie? #c|rolleyes



Jep....ich denke 12 Irre sind genug 
10 würde *ICH* für optimal halten ... wegen pennen und Platz auf den Booten....
Erfahrungsgemäß wirds irgendwann unübersichtlich und nicht mehr "beherrschbar"....

Hier sind die Bilder von mir:
https://app.box.com/s/qzqvhcrwec7wfap6tl69450jmokmdqfv

Ich dachte ich hätte viel mehr gemacht...... war sicherlich vieeel zu viel mit Fische ansagen beschäfticht   

@Olaf: Du hast ja ein Mordsgedächtnis!!!! 
Das waren meine original Ansagen, die Du da zitiert hattest


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> @Olaf: Du hast ja ein Mordsgedächtnis!!!!
> Das waren meine original Ansagen, die Du da zitiert hattest



Schön, daß Du nicht *Elefanten*gedächtnis gesagt hast..... |rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> wollte den Könich nur mal "anschubsen", um einen *"April 2016-Kuttertour-Trööt" *aufzumachen.



Das man unseren Könich auf jede Blume einzeln hieven muß, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt...... 
-> Lausi, hab Dich trotzdem lieb :k

Dann mach ich ( als ranghöchster Gardeoffizier )mal den Trööt auf und hoffe auf die Unterstützung vom kgl. Zeremonienmeister - Dorschjäger75-.


----------



## MS aus G (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Matze, ist dann an dem WE bei Dir nichts zu buchen??? Das wäre evtl. mein Termin für eine Woche bei Dir!!! Ansonsten halt die Woche drauf. Dann fahren wir halt in der Woche erst LL und kommen dann zu Dir!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nee wenn dann Messe ist und ich dort wieder ausstelle wird an dem WE nix vermietet.
Aber solltest du da eine Woche kommen wollen finden wir eine Lösung.


----------



## MS aus G (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Nein passt dann auch, es kommt halt auf die Dorscheltour an. Wie gesagt, dann kommen wir eben die Woche darauf. Wir sind da sehr flexibel.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ich bin ja ab Samstag eh 2 Wochen auf LL. Du wirst ja dann wahrscheinlich den Termin für die Messe haben. Dann wissen wir alle mehr!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Beide Termine für 16 sind check......#6:q

Trööt für die Frühjahr 's Tour......check.


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Matze, bis wann spätestens müsstest du wissen wann wir kommen, gerade in bezug auf die Avors?


----------



## offense80 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Erstmal ein Dank an "Rolf den Hofschreiberling" für diesen super geil geschriebenen Bericht, absolute Sahne. Und dann die weiteren Posts hier....ey was soll der Scheiß-ich konnte mich dreimal umziehen beim lesen, weil ich mich vor lachen eingenässt habe. 
Ich bin echt neidisch, das ich nicht mit konnte. Dafür hatte ich eine super Familienfeier #u#u#u#udie ich dann rechtzeitig verlassen durfte, ABER NUR, weil ich am Sonntag Dienst hatte...aber auch nur von 07.00 - 19.00 Uhr #q#q#q

Ich hoffe das ich nächstes mal einer der Glücklichen bzw. Auserwählten sein werde, die die Tour begleiten dürfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Bei mir laufen die Buchungen zzt auf Hochtouren.
Für das letzte Oktober WE wären Stand heute noch alle Boots Typen verfügbar.
Schwer zu sagen, um so früher um so besser.
Muss das mit den Häusern dann auch regeln. Ende Oktober wäre Haus 20 leider schon vermietet aber wir haben da reichlich alternativen.


----------



## lausi97 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Bei mir laufen die Buchungen zzt auf Hochtouren.
> Für das letzte Oktober WE wären Stand heute noch alle Boots Typen verfügbar.
> Schwer zu sagen, um so früher um so besser.
> Muss das mit den Häusern dann auch regeln. Ende Oktober wäre Haus 20 leider schon vermietet aber wir haben da reichlich alternativen.



Es folgt sofort der Rundruf "Jungs wie schauts am letzten Oktober Wochenende aus ":q


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

*bin dabei !!!* 

Neuen Trööt, oder hier eine Liste einfügen Herr Könich? 

Los "alte Truppe", Micha, Reppi...... sagt an, geit los dat Ding #6


----------



## Chong (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Jungs,

war eine geile Tour und hat trotz der wenigen Fänge Spaß gemacht.

Viele Grüße vom Elefanten bändiger


----------



## MS aus G (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Auf jeden Fall DABEI!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall DABEI!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
 Dann fängst Du mir ja wieder alle Dorsche wäch.....


----------



## MS aus G (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann werde ich Dir mal von meinem geheimen Geheimköder einen mitbringen, dann geit dat schon!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

@ Rolf 

bin ich bescheuert???   

UND OB


*MACH FEDDICH DEN FISCH,PRINZESSIN LILLYFEE ROCKT DA HOUSE*

auf Hochdeutsch..... *BIN DABEI*


----------



## Reppi (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

auch !!!


and who the f*** ist diese IG ??????


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> auch !!!
> 
> 
> and who the f*** ist diese IG ??????




 Moin Reppi, schön das du dabei bist #6

 (diese IG ist beim jetzigen Könich unter den persönlichen Infos / Profil, klickst du auf "Nick-Name"....aber so richtig nutzen wir die wohl nicht)


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann werde ich Matze auf der  Messe das "Go " geben. 
Nur noch eine Frage, Avors oder die Limbos? 
Termin : Ankunft 29.10. , Abreise  31.10.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (diese IG ist beim jetzigen Könich unter den persönlichen Infos / Profil, klickst du auf "Nick-Name"....aber so richtig nutzen wir die wohl nicht)


 

 War wohl mehr so eine kgl. operative Hektik 

 Dann trag mich man auch mal mit ein


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich Matze auf der Messe das "Go " geben.
> Nur noch eine Frage, Avors oder die Limbos?
> Termin : Ankunft 29.10. , Abreise 31.10.


 
 so so, wirst du das ?!  (bis dahin sollten wir bezuegl. Mitfahrer die Zusagen haben....... )

 Limbos oder Avor? Das ist auch abhängig mit wieviel Leuten wir fahren.
 12 Leute = Limbos möglich (4 Personen auf einem Boot)
 14-16 Leute= 3 Avors?!

 (wobei ich persönlich bis 14 Leute bevorzuge und die Limbos für OK halte) #6

*Ankunft wäre dann Freitag der 28.10. - Abreise Montag der 31.10. 2016* .......... richtig??


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> so so, wirst du das ?!  (bis dahin sollten wir bezuegl. Mitfahrer die Zusagen haben....... )
> 
> Limbos oder Avor? Das ist auch abhängig mit wieviel Leuten wir fahren.
> 12 Leute = Limbos möglich (4 Personen auf einem Boot)
> ...



Korrekt......so ist der Plan.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Korrekt......so ist der Plan.


 

 ..... ist schon irgendwo ne Liste verfügbar? #c . 
 (Dann hätten wir mal ne Übersicht bezuegl. der Teilnehmer und Anzahl) #6


----------



## offense80 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wenn wir so weiter machen, haben wir bestimmt bald so viele Leute zusammen, das wir die USS Enterprise chartern können


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Für Oktober wären aktuell das Haus Nr 20 und Nr 17 dann verfügbar.
Liegen nicht direkt nebeneinander wie die 22 aber nur ein Steinwurf entfernt.Somit wären wieder alle dicht beisammen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Für Oktober wären aktuell das Haus Nr 20 und Nr 17 dann verfügbar.
> Liegen nicht direkt nebeneinander wie die 22 aber nur ein Steinwurf entfernt.Somit wären wieder alle dicht beisammen.


 
 Ok, Danke #6


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Werde heute noch ne Organisation 's Trööt, zwecks Übersichtlichkeit, aufmachen.


----------



## MS aus G (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Machen wir hier "normal" weiter? Der andere Trööt nur zur Orga? Oder bei dem anderen weitermachen?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Machen wir hier "normal" weiter? Der andere Trööt nur zur Orga? Oder bei dem anderen weitermachen?
> 
> Gruß Mario



Hier normal weiter, und den anderen nur zur Orga.


----------



## Yupii (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hier normal weiter, und den anderen nur zur Orga.


Oh, habe ich mich da falsch angemeldet??;+;+;+;+


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Oh, habe ich mich da falsch angemeldet??;+;+;+;+



Nö nö, alles gut.


----------



## MS aus G (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Hab da mal noch ein paar Impressionen. Vielleicht "lockt" das ja noch den ein oder anderen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Moin Moin Leute, kurz zur Info..........

der Franz_16 hat sich gemeldet und möchte unseren Bericht zu dieser Boardie-Tour in der Novemberausgabe der Angelpraxis veröffentlichen........

Wir sind doch gut, oder? #6


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Moin Leute, kurz zur Info..........
> 
> der Franz_16 hat sich gemeldet und möchte unseren Bericht zu dieser Boardie-Tour in der Novemberausgabe der Angelpraxis veröffentlichen........
> 
> Wir sind doch gut, oder? #6



Die Elite halt |uhoh:|uhoh:#6


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Moin Leute, kurz zur Info..........
> 
> der Franz_16 hat sich gemeldet und möchte unseren Bericht zu dieser Boardie-Tour in der Novemberausgabe der Angelpraxis veröffentlichen........
> 
> Wir sind doch gut, oder? #6


 

 Wieder das Haus von hunderten Groupies auf Monate belagert ?
 Ist schon ein schweres Los, so ein Angelstar zu sein :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wieder das Haus von hunderten Groupies auf Monate belagert ?
> Ist schon ein schweres Los, so ein Angelstar zu sein :vik:



Elefantenherde im Garten |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q


----------



## bernie (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das geht mir alles zu schnell hier.... da muss ich UNBEDINGT mal ausspannen.... ich denke, eine Tour nach Mommark sollte da helfen   

BIN DABEI!

...gleich geht`s annen See.... muss mal wieder Fisch in den Händen halten


----------



## Yupii (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Moin Leute, kurz zur Info..........
> 
> der Franz_16 hat sich gemeldet und möchte unseren Bericht zu dieser Boardie-Tour in der Novemberausgabe der Angelpraxis veröffentlichen........
> 
> Wir sind doch gut, oder? #6


Protest:
da wurde ein älterer Herr erwähnt, der unseren Gesichtsältesten immer morgens beim Kaxxen erwischt/gestört hat.


----------



## Yupii (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Das geht mir alles zu schnell hier.... da muss ich UNBEDINGT mal ausspannen.... ich denke, eine Tour nach Mommark sollte da helfen
> 
> BIN DABEI!
> 
> ...gleich geht`s annen See.... muss mal wieder Fisch in den Händen halten


Brauchste nicht, den Fischgeruch gibbet im Elefantengehege


----------



## MS aus G (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wie schon im Kuttertröööt geschrieben, bin ich für 2 Wochen mal raus. Ich hoffe, das dann die Anmeldungen "reingeflogen" sind und wir uns schon um die Orga kümmern können!!!

 Mal schauen, was die Dorsche vor LL so treiben. Die letzten Berichte waren nicht so berauschend, aber wenn das Wetter/Wind passt, sollten wir schon ein paar Leos auf die Schuppen legen können!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Beppo (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> ...gleich geht`s annen See.... muss mal wieder Fisch in den Händen halten



Heute hat der lustige Käptn das Echolot falsch interpretiert.

Ich hatte etwas mehr Glück..Petrus ist halt doch gerecht.
Nur anpaddeln lass ich mein Essen nicht 
wg.Mommark 2016..

meet me there.

Beppo


----------



## bernie (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Wie schon im Kuttertröööt geschrieben, bin ich für 2 Wochen mal raus. Ich hoffe, das dann die Anmeldungen "reingeflogen" sind und wir uns schon um die Orga kümmern können!!!
> 
> Mal schauen, was die Dorsche vor LL so treiben. Die letzten Berichte waren nicht so berauschend, aber wenn das Wetter/Wind passt, sollten wir schon ein paar Leos auf die Schuppen legen können!!!
> Gruß Mario



Dickes Petri Heil :m


----------



## Yupii (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Wie mir mitgeteilt wurde, waren hier 20 meiner letzten 22 Postings persönliches "Anpissen"(nicht von mir gewählter Ausdruck). Daher möchte ich mich bei allen, die sich persönlich angegriffen fühlten, hiermit entschuldigen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wie mir mitgeteilt wurde, waren hier 20 meiner letzten 22 Postings persönliches "Anpissen"(nicht von mir gewählter Ausdruck). Daher möchte ich mich bei allen, die sich persönlich angegriffen fühlten, hiermit entschuldigen.



................ #c()

 Mönsch Yupii,.......hier wollen die Leute Spass haben, wozu auch mal ein "Angezicke" gehört, oder? Der eine mehr, der andere weniger.......Wenn was ist, kläre das doch auch per PN


----------



## Reppi (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Die alten Kerle........aufsteigende Hitze und Pussyfeeling...
Wir haben uns doch alle lieb......#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Reppi schrieb:


> Die alten Kerle........aufsteigende Hitze und Pussyfeeling...
> Wir haben uns doch alle lieb......#h


 
 der Reppi ist auch  mal wieder on..... lieb haben so oder so |kopfkrat#6


----------



## bernie (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wie mir mitgeteilt wurde, waren hier 20 meiner letzten 22 Postings persönliches "Anpissen"(nicht von mir gewählter Ausdruck). Daher möchte ich mich bei allen, die sich persönlich angegriffen fühlten, hiermit entschuldigen.



Hmmmmmm.. dann hab ich was midd`n Augen..... ICH hab nüscht anpisssiges gelesen.... von KEINEM ;-)

Issauchegal..... Hauptsache rümblödeln und Spaß haben!


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



bernie schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm.. dann hab ich was midd`n Augen..... ICH hab nüscht anpisssiges gelesen.... von KEINEM ;-)
> 
> Issauchegal..... Hauptsache rümblödeln und Spaß haben!


 
.....................#6, das bekommen wir wieder hin


----------



## bernie (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

... da hab ich KEINE Zweifel


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ihr seid doch die Experten in Sachen Bootsangeln hier... Sagt mal, bis zu welcher Windstärke aus West/Südwest kann man mit einem  "ordentlichen Kleinboot" (Arvor 215), ggfs. unter Landschutz (Ostsee vor  Schleimünde) noch angeln?

Hintergrund der Frage ist eine  geplante Ausfahrt am kommenden Freitag. Ist ja durchaus ordentlich Wind  angesagt. Aber aktuell weht es da oben ja auch mit Stärke 6 aus West,  und die Webcams zeigen glatte See. Etwas weiter draußen sieht das aber  vermutlich schon anders aus, oder?

Aktuell gehe ich ja eher von einer Absage aus. Aber die Windvorhersagen ändern sich auch noch täglich...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch die Experten in Sachen Bootsangeln hier... Sagt mal, bis zu welcher Windstärke aus West/Südwest kann man mit einem "ordentlichen Kleinboot" (Arvor 215), ggfs. unter Landschutz (Ostsee vor Schleimünde) noch angeln?
> 
> Hintergrund der Frage ist eine geplante Ausfahrt am kommenden Freitag. Ist ja durchaus ordentlich Wind angesagt. Aber aktuell weht es da oben ja auch mit Stärke 6 aus West, und die Webcams zeigen glatte See. Etwas weiter draußen sieht das aber vermutlich schon anders aus, oder?
> 
> ...


 
 Ach Du bist das, der mir den Termin weggeschnappt hat |gr:
 Nur Spaß :m

 Wird Gert Dir am Do. abend sicherlich vertellen, wat er meint.

 Wenn Du 'seefest' bist...., fährt er evtl. bis ~ 'ner 5 ( Böen 6 ) aus W / SSW noch raus. Aber Ihr könnt dann wirklich nur unter Land im Windschutz bleiben. Die Wracks kannste dann vergessen. 

 Hatte auch mal 'ne Tour, wo ich ( noch auf der Schlei ) dachte, was hat er denn. |kopfkrat
 Als wir draussen waren, wusste ich es. |uhoh:


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Tja, ist jetzt der zweite Versuch mit Gert. Der erste Ende August fiel auch wegen Wind (da kam er aber aus Ost) aus. Denke mal, spaßig ist das bei den Windstärken dann nicht mehr wirklich. 

Unter Land sollte ja um diese Jahreszeit nicht grundsätzlich das Problem sein. Fisch müsste ja auch im Flacheren zu finden sein. 

Naja, ich werd's dann ja Donnerstag hören. Wollt nur mal so eure Meinung hören, um mich seelisch schon mal drauf vorzubereiten |supergri

Gruß
Björn


----------



## offense80 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

"Mit Gerd machste nix verkehrt"

Der ist einfach klasse. Und wenn DER sagt, wir fahren nicht mehr, kannst du sicher sein das er es nicht sagt, weil er keine Lust hat. 
Wünsche euch viel Glück mit dem Wetter damit ihr raus kommt. Kannst ja mal berichten


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (11. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ja, kenne ihn nur vom Telefon. Macht einen sehr netten Eindruck. Letztes mal war der Wind grenzwertig, und er meinte, er würde uns raus fahren, wenn wir seefest sind. Hat uns die Entscheidung überlassen, ob wir fahren wollen oder nicht - wo gibt es das schon - wirklich top. Hatten uns damals dagegen entschieden, weil auch die Fänge zu dem Zeitpunkt recht mau waren.

Björn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Das ja so ruhig hier...?

...war heute mal wieder draussen....

Lg


----------



## MS aus G (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Matze?

Wir dachten Du hast 4 Wochen lang 30 Grad!?!

Aber trotzdem natürlich ein dickes Petri!!!

Und äh, das ist nicht mehr der richtige Trööt für nächstes Jahr!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Das ja so ruhig hier...?
> 
> ...war heute mal wieder draussen....
> 
> Lg



......................#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ab 16. Januar ist Urlaub....

Oh stimmt....bin im alten Thema gelandet....naja egal


----------



## HeinBlöd (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ab 16. Januar ist Urlaub....
> 
> Oh stimmt....bin im alten Thema gelandet....naja egal


 
 Man merkt, daß Du ( verdientermaßen ) urlaubsreif bist.

 Oder bist Du von der Messe noch so verwirrt ?

 Nimm Babs in Arm, ist auch schön warm :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Dann wird es ganz heiss....


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Ist denn derzeit wieder mal eine oder zwei Touren in diesem Jahr geplant? Ich hätte im September zeit. Ich wollte aber nicht allein fahren. Denn um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich Matzes Preise recht heftig. Aber dafür sind die Boote, den Fotos nach top.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ist denn derzeit wieder mal eine oder zwei Touren in diesem Jahr geplant? Ich hätte im September zeit. Ich wollte aber nicht allein fahren. Denn um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich Matzes Preise recht heftig. Aber dafür sind die Boote, den Fotos nach top.



Moin Moin Riesenangler,

schau mal hier unter *Mommark Dorscheln 2016 Orgatrööt* 
,da haben wir schon die nächste Tour bei Matze geplant. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob diese Teilnehmer-Liste aktuell ist, da eigentlich Stichtag bezuegl. Zahlung des Kostenbeitrages der 31.12.2015 war??!!
Was die Preise bei Matze angeht...... dieser Super-Service, sowie die Qualität und Ausstattung der Boote und Häuser ist meiner Meinung nach recht günstig.....


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Gut. Ich habe nur seine Preise gesehen.  Und auf den ersten Blick fand ich es teuer. Aber wenn der Service stimmt, geht es in Ordnung.


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ist denn derzeit wieder mal eine oder zwei Touren in diesem Jahr geplant?


 
 Moin Riese,

 wenn Du fix bist, hätten wir am 30.04. ex Eckernförde noch die Boardie-Dorschkutter-Tour.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Boardie Dorscheln vom Kleinboot*

Danke für das Angebot, aber leider, leider geht's an dem Datum nicht.
 Ich halte aber weiter mein Augen offen und lese kräftig mit.


----------

